#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Ze Speelden Onder 1 Hoedje (waargebeurd)

## ladyke

Deze verhaal is echt gebeurd. 
Luister.... ik bedoel lees.... 

Personages:
Ik-persoon: Rania
lamya & loubna zijn zusjes en mijn beste vriendinnen.
youssef & karim zijn broers die ik heb leren kennen via msn. 

Op msn:
Lamya: eeey lieferd... alles goed met jou?
Rania: ja hoor schat hmdl en met jou?
Lamya: gaat heel goed je kent met toch  :grote grijns: 
Rania: Ow jah natuuuurlijk... ewa meid heb je iets te vertellen op ben je met nu gewoon aan het lastigvallen, kben hier wel met een toffe kerel bezig jah....  :grote grijns: 
Lamya: Oow Oow...jah sorry voor het storen dan he,  :argwaan:  wie is het, wie is het ?  :hihi: 
Rania: Hehe, jah gewoon een kerel, ik zou het zelf niet weten yo

ondertussen tweede venster....
Moestafa: jah meid, toen kreeg ie een vette klap van mij!  :Cool: 
Rania: owjah, waarom dan een klap...
Moestafa: nouh, hij verweet mijn moeder, wat wil je dan.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Rania: okey dan (zo leuk vind ik je dan ook weer niet)
Rania: oh moestafa, kga je moeten laten, heb nog iets te doen.
Moestafa: oh saf? oke dan, ik vind je echt een toffe meid wollah ;-)
Rania: ja ik (vond) vind je ook een toffe jongen...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Rania: beslama dan maar 
Moestafa: jah beslama schat. kiss

 :sniper:  aaaarghhh Vlug blokkeren die klotekop  :fuckit2: 

Lamya: buzzer buzzer buzzer 
Rania: jaaaah kben er al, nou dat was mij er wel ene gore gast.. 
stoerdoenerij voor nix  :zweep:   :kalasnikov:   :fuckit: 
Lamya: ooow ooow rusjtig rusjtig... wat is er gebeurd yo?
Rania: ach, laat maar vieze kloteboy 
Rania: hoe gaat het daar bij jou?
Lamya: ja kben hier bezig tegen een echte lieverd, sow lief  :love: 
Rania: ooow wat dan, weet je nog die contract die we getekend hebben, delen meid delen jah..
Lamya: hehe jah is goed, kvoeg je toe in gesprek 

even later:
Lamya: hey allemaal
Rania: okey, zijn we er allemaal??
Youssef: ja hoor, ik denk het toch, lamya niemand vergeten,  :hihi: 
Rania: ahum ahum...
Lamya: nee youssef, ow rania dit is youssef, youssef dit is rania
Rania: aangename kennismaking youssef  :grote grijns: 
Youssef: ja aangenaam, ewa rania vertel es iets over jezelf...
Rania: euhm euhm euhm...jah ik ben dus rania en ik ben 18 jaar  :grote grijns: 
Youssef: ow leuk, ik ben youssef en ik ben 19  :grote grijns: 
Rania: ow leuk  :hihi:  wat doe je in je leven?
Youssef: ik ga naar school maar ik werk ook af en toe in restaurant
Rania: ja? leuk dan kom ik wel es langs de keuken binnen en dan geef je me al het lekkers okey? gratis jah....  :grote grijns: 
Youssef: hahahaha ja is goed moet je zeker doen dan he ;-)
Rania: ow jah zeker  :melig2:  
Lamya: Ahum ahum....
Rania: hahahahah schat inooo jah we zijn je niet vergeten hoor  :grote grijns: 
Youssef: nee hoor echt niet,  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Lamya: nou jah is goed dan, ewa jullie kunnen het zo te zien goed met elkaar vinden (rania  :sniper:  )
Rania: hahaha lieferd toch... Maar ik moet er nu toch zo af dusseuh...
Youssef: oooh rania mag ik je dan toevoegen?
Rania: natuurlijk youssef ;-)
Lamya: ahum ahum....
Rania & Youssef: haahahahahah
Rania: beslama meid luv ya en youssef tot later
Lamya: luv ya 2, tot later schat
Youssef: jah tot later schat 
Rania:  :nerveus:   :grote grijns: 
Rania heeft het gesprek verlaten....

Het was 23.55
Rania: oooojeeee morgen vroeg opstaan  :moe:  
kga gauw mijn bedje in.....

bzzzzz bzzzzzzzz
shit mijn gsm gaat af, het was de wekker. (7.30)
nog klein beetje verder slapen hmmm.... 
Yemaa: Raniaaaaaaaah kesenieee (opstaaaan)
Rania: waaah yemaaa kom al 
ik stond al gauw op (wat wil je met die schreeuw van mams) 
douche in, douche uit, bidden, kleren aandoen, vlug naar beneden, ontbijten, schoenen aan, jas aan, de deur uit, fiets op, rijden, fiets af, fiets parkeren, snel naar binnen lopen (zoals altijd weer te laat).

ik liep de klas in.... 
Leerkracht: nou meisje we zijn niet anders gewoon he...
Rania: jah euh jah mijn euhm... mijn euhm... 
Leerkracht: jah ga maar gaan zitten...
Rania:  :grote grijns:  het is weer gelukt  :grote grijns: 
(nou kom altijd te laat, heb nooit nablijven gekregen, they love me to muchhh) (ik denk dat ze me nablijven gaan geven als ik wel es op tijd kom  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

Ik zag Lamya & Loubna al zitten, neem mij vlug plaats tussen hen
en de les kon beginnen (euhm... voor mij toch)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Lamya: psssst.... rania psssst.... raniaaaa  :sniper:  raniaaa
Rania:  :slapen:  huh wat gebeurt er? jah 
Leerkracht: Lamya & Rania tis genoeg geweest he 
Rania: ja mevrouw.... (blablabla)
Lamya schuifde al snel een briefje naar me toe waarop stond:

Rania, die kerel van gistere he, wel toen je weg was hebben wij nog wat verder gebabbelt en die wou je nummer hebben, maar ik heb het hem wel niet gegeven he, hij vond je leuk en die wou je beter leren kennen enzo die shit ken je wel... 

Rania:  :hihi:  nou zolang heeft die toch ook niet gesproken met mij dacht ik bij mezelf... ik schreef briefje terug:

nou is goed dat je me nummer niet gegeven hebt  :vierkant:  
hij heeft me wel nog niet toegevoegd maar ik ga vanavond wel eens kijken dan zullen we wel eens zien. Maar ik spreek hem dan wel niet aan, ik ga wachten tot hij zelf komt hoor  :Cool:  
ik vertel je het later dan, en laat mij nu maar met rust, ik heb geen zin om te schrijven  :tong uitsteken:  hehe luv ya

Ik passeerde het briefje naar lamya en na het lezen zag ik haar al lachen... noujah goed dan...  :slapen: 

Leerkracht: Jah, mensen, neem van deze stapel elk 2 bladzijden uit en begin maar al een samenvatting te schrijven. Jullie krijgen hiervoor 20min de tijd
Rania: Huh wat gebeurt er?? tis nie waar he...

Juuuj het was weer 16.30 tijd om naar huis te gaan.

kusje aan lamya en loubna, pakte mijn fiets weer, ik reed naar huis toe, passeerde kruidvat, hmm... eerst wat halen dan..., sprong weer op mijn fiets, reed terug weg, kwam thuis aan, parkeerde mijn fietsje weer, doe ze op slot (want jah zo een mooie fiets laat ik niet zo open staan hoor  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ), klopte, belde, bonkte, stampde en uiteindelijk deed er iemand open,  :moe:  , ging naar binnen, haal mij een koekje uit de kast en een drankje, eet het snel op, weer douche in, douche uit, bidden, en snel naar msn.

Jah aangemeld en kreeg al snel een venster dat iemand mij heeft toegevoegd....  :grote grijns:  zou het, zou het ? en ja hoor het was youssef,
vlug accepteren, en kijk eens wie er online was...

Ik maar wachten en na 3 seconden heeft hij mij al aangeklikt:
Youssef:  :grote grijns: 
Rania: eeey, alles goed?
Youssef: ja hoor hmdl nu zeker dat jij hier bent, en met jou?
Rania: :bloos: ja hmdl ook, ewa lang geleden he?
Youssef: hahah ja dat wel, heb je gemist :bloos:
Rania: nou nou niet verlegen zijn  :tong uitsteken:  hoe was je dagje?
Youssef: ja heel goed, heb hele dag aan je gedacht  :tong uitsteken: 
Rania: haha ja zeker, aan mij en wie nog??  :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken: 
Youssef: nee hahah alleen aan jou en aan die kerel die me nog 5 moet.  :potver:  hehe  :knipoog: 
Rania: jah zou ik ook aan denken  :knipoog:   :grote grijns: 
Youssef: ewa hoe was jou dagje?
Rania: jah drukjes en vermoeiend heb niet veel geslapen vanacht weet je.
Youssef: ow heb je dan al aan mij zitten denken  :grote grijns: 
Rania: nee echt niet  :tong uitsteken: 
Youssef: haha oke dan :bloos:
Youssef: seg rania zou ik je nummer mogen hebben? :bloos: ik ga je dan vanavond bellen 
Rania: ow nee hoor, sorry ik geef mijn nummer echt niet weg 
Youssef: maar je kan me echt vertrouwen hoor, ik wil je eens in het echt zien :bloos:
Rania: neehoor daar komt niet van uit
Youssef: ik vind je echt een leuke meid weet je?
Rania: hoe, je kent me maar 2min...
Youssef: nou jah nog erger dan, maar 2min en je hebt me al gek gemaakt 
Rania: hmmm (kan ik in 2min al iemand gek maken hehe)
Rania: mohim je kan me nummer nu toch niet krijgen dusseuh, doe maar al terug gewoon.
Youssef: oke dan, voor jou alles...
Rania: (shit wat wilt deze klojo?)
Rania: kijk ik moet al gauw weer door, tot later safe?
Youssef: ja safe, ik zal op je wachten lieferd..
Rania: hmm ja is goed  :knipoog:  bye bye
Youssef: bye bye zina kiss

Vlug blokkeren......
Ik klik al gauw op Lamya
Rania: buzzer buzzer lamyaaaaaaaa 
Lamya: ja ja wat is er?
Rania: ik heb net gesproken met youssef en die wilt mijn nummer, 
die wilt al afspreken die klojo, die zegt dat ik hem al gek maak enzo die shit
Lamya: jah die laat er dan ook geen gras over groeien.
Lamya: ewa wat ga je dat doen?
Rania: nou ja wat denk je, natuurlijk geef ik mijn nummer niet  :potver:  
Lamya: oke is goed, wil je dat ik wat tegen hem zeg, ik ben er nu net mee bezig.
Rania: neeeeeh niet zeggen dat ik er nog ben, ik heb hem ff geblokkeerd. en niets zeggen over wat ik je nu zei safe?
Lamya: ja schat is goed
Rania: oke dan ik ga gauw weer verder, beslama lieferd.
Lamya: beslama schat. muah



Dit was nog maar het begin, willen jullie dat ik verder ga?
ik hoor het wel zeker??? beslama lieferdsss

----------


## Fara_23

hoi Lieverd,

Heb net je beginnetje gelezen, en ga vooral doooooooooor!!!!  :melig:  

Ben wel nieuwsgierig hoe je vervolgje word!!!

Big Kiss

fara.....

----------


## miss-syrie

heeey ga voooral door he ben wel benieuwd dit is alvast een heel goed begin  :knipoog:  ciaoooo

----------


## ladyke

[/QUOTE] 

thxxx schatjess

ik ga zeker door 

ben er al mee bezig

beslama lieferdss

----------


## ladyke

Later die avond....

ow shit is het al 01.00 ?? kga vlug mijn bedje in..... morgen weer vroeg op.... ik probeer tenminste te slapen maar het lukt mij niet echt.... uur ging voorbij, ik heb hele tijd aan youssef gedacht en liggen piekeren, moet ik nou mijn nummer geven of niet? nee dacht ik weer vlug bij mezelf anders denkt die nog dat ik voor hem val ofzo?..... ik laat het zo... al gauw val ik in een diepe slaap....

de volgende morgen.....
bzzzzzzz bzzzzzzzz.. (mijn wekker van mijn mobieltje)
huh? ooow tis al 7.00, nog 5 min verder slapen, en nog een 5 min verder slapen, ik had echt geen zin om te gaan.....
Ik hoorde mijn moeder al: raniaaaaaaaaa kesenieee (opstaaan)
ow shit jaaaaa osiegd (kom aaaaL!!) kstond vlug op voor m'n moeder weer de buren wakker maakt.   ging naar beneden, ik had geen zin in douche anders kwam ik weer te laat op school, deed gewoon rotho (rituele wassing), ren naar boven, bidden, deed mijn jeansbroekje aan en mijn gele truitje, mijn geel hoofddoekje, rende naar beneden, vlug ontbijten, deed mijn gele schoentjes aan, mijn jas vlug, deurtje open, deurtje toe, opende mijn fiets, coursde naar school, (heb je al een meisje met hoofddoek al zien coursen op haar fiets? nou ik wel  :knipoog:  ), parkeerde mijn fiets aan de hekken, en spurte door de gangen, jah kwas weer te laat....
klopte op de deur...
Leerkracht: jah rania jou had ik echt niet vroeger verwacht
Rania: nou nou... euhm.. jah mijn hond had mijn wekker opgegeten...?
Leerkracht: jahahahaha nou ga maar vlug gaan zitten dan..
Rania: is goed, ik rende al vlug naar lamya en wou mij naast haar zetten.
Leerkracht: nee rania, kom jij maar lekker hier van voor zitten, lekker dicht bij mij.
Ik ging zachtjes naar achter de laatste bank en vroeg haar: bedoel je hier?  :denk:  
Leerkracht: hahaahah nou jij kan me altijd aan het lachen brengen, oke rania je mag daar zitten als je maar niet naast lamya zit of het word hier nog wat.
Lamya:  :puh: 
Rania:  :fuckit: 

al gauw kregen we een onverwachte toets
het was opeens zo stil in de klas, allemaal heel druk bezig precies, behalve ik die er niet veel van verstond...
zag al meteen de eerste vraag:
1) Waar werd kofie ontdekt?
mijn antwoord was: in de supermarkt?
noujah interseerde mij niet veel toch.....
mijn tril van mijn mobieltje had al vlug de stilte onderbroken... en iedereen keek mijn kant op....  :knife_head:  waaaat?  :argwaan:  
Leerkracht: rania doe snel u mobiel uit of het word de mijne..
Rania: maar dat ben ik niet..... ja oke ik doe ze wel uit...
ik haal mijn mobiel boven en zag een berichtje, nou ik kan niet wachten tot na de les hoor, ik opende vlug het berichtje en las:

_"he rania, hoe gaat het. ik heb je nummer via via kunnen regelen en dacht je er direct mee te confronteren, ik weet dat je in de les bent, maar kunnnen we na school iets afspreken? love ya youssef"_ 

oooow myyyyyy godd!!!  :knife_head:  schoot me!  :sniper: 

de leerkracht keek mij uitdagend aan en stop mijn phontje al vlug weg, ik keek naar mijn toets en zag dat er bijna niets is ingevuld en het was al tijd om af te geven. ik had toch al geen zin meer, ik voelde mij misselijk worden... ik keek naar lamya en zag haar al lachen naar mij..
hier klopte iets niet dacht ik bij mezelf, zou lamya mijn beste vriendin en nicht hem mijn nummer gegeven hebben, zou ze, zou ze??

triiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing
jah eindelijk de bel. wat gaat de dag vlug voorbij als je slaapt...
ik ging samen met lamya de klas uit en zei geen woord. Lamya vroeg me al gauw wat er scheelt want normaal ben ik altijd als de bel gaat hyperactief en schreeuwde dat zelfs thuis mij zou horen. 
Ik keek lamya aan en loubna kwam erbij, ze keken mij raar aan alsof ze spook gezien hebben. loubna vroeg me van wie ik berichtje kreeg in de klas, en zei Youssef terwijl ik naar lamya keek en hij wil na school afspreken, nu dus. haar gezicht veranderde al gauw en vroeg me of ik toch uiteindelijk mijn nummer gaf... en of ik zou afspreken. ik antwoorde haar: neeee ik ga niet afspreken met hem, zeker niet, heb jij dan mijn nummer niet gegeven??
Lamya keek me raar aan en zei: nee hoor ik heb niets gegeven, dus jij hebt hem je nummer ook niet gegeven? we bleven staan en keken elkaar raar aan. nou ik moet door, we zien later wel.
Lamya: ja ok ik ook, maar als hij vanavond belt, laat me zeker iets weten oke?
Rania: ja is goed beslama schatjes....

ik sprong weer op mijn fiets, coursde naar huis, parkeerde mijn "peperdure" fiets, klopte, belde, bonkte, stampde de deur in, en uiteindelijk deed er iemand de deur open, ik ging naar boven, deed mijn kleren in de kast, zocht mijn kleedje, ging naar badkamer, deed rotho (rituele wassing), bidden, en plofte mij in de zeten, deed de tv aan, en terug weer uit, er was weer es niets te zien jah..... 
ik ging naar boven, pc aan....
aanmelden...... jah youssef was online... pc uit en ging weer naar beneden....mijn moeder helpen.

later die avond kreeg ik een anonieme oproep:
Rania: alloe, salaam alikom
Youssef: alikom salaam, schat
Rania: wie is dit????
Youssef: herken je me dan niet?
Rania: nee heb ik je ooit gesproken ofzo?
Youssef: nee eigelijk niet, ben ik youssef.
Rania: aaah daarmee dat ik je niet herkende.
Youssef: ewa alles goed schattie?
Rania: goed youssef en met jou?
Youssef: hmdl nu ik jou aan de lijn heb.
Rania: nu moet je me toch vertellen van wie je mijn nummer gekregen hebt.
Youssef: dat maakt toch niets uit, ik heb je nummer nu en ik zal je elke avond bellen als het kan, is het goed?
Rania: het maakt wel uit, en je moet me niet elke avond bellen goed?
Youssef: ooowkeeej, zoals je wilt schattie
Rania: en noem me ook geen schattie ja?
Youssef: en waarom niet, heb je dan al een schattie?
Rania: wat is dat nu weer voor een achterlijke vraag, nee en ik moet er ook geen hebben!  :argwaan: 
Youssef: ooowkeej is goed was maar een vraagje he haahahahaha
Rania: ja nu lach je ook uit ofzo? whatever, van wie heb je mijn nummer? 
Youssef: sorry schat, maar dat kan ik je echt niet zeggen.
Rania: goed dan, dan moet ik afleggen. beslama 
Youssef: wat scheelt er schat, ok ok ik zal het zeggen. ik heb die gekregen van een vriend. khalid, zijn zus zit bij je op school.
Rania: wie is jou vriend? Ken ik hem?
Youssef: beetje, wel hij ziet je eigelijk ook wel zitten, ja hij kent je dan ook in het echt, en hij heeft dat van zijn zus gepiekt.
Rania: hmm...aaaaajaaa die khalid met zijn blauwe ogen?
Youssef: jaaaa dus je kent hem?
Rania: ja en nee, eigelijk niet, alleen van ziens en af en toe een lachje maar verder niet. Maar nu ga ik wel afleggen.
Youssef: ok mag ik je morgen terugbellen, en misschien kunnen we dan ook afspreken ofzo?
Rania: nee hoor. beslama
Youssef: ja oke beslama schat.

hmmm... dus khalid heeft mijn nummer en heeft mij nog nooit gebeld? en hij kent youssef? ohneeee is niet goed..
kging weer de pc aanzetten en mij aanmelden toen ik weer een venstertje zag dat iemand mij heeft toegevoegd.. er stond te lezen: karim_ oke dan toevoegen maar, ik ben benieuwd..
oooh hij is niet online. oh wacht even toch wel.
al gauw sprak hij mij aan.

Karim: salaam alikom
Rania: alikom salaam.
Karim: ...........................;

wil je weten wat er verder gebeurde? 
Laat het mij dan zo vlug mogelijk weten.

beslamaa lieferds.......... mmuaaaah

----------


## Fara_23

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ben zeer zeker benieuwd naar je vervolgje...!!!!!
 :haha:  
Bousa`s zine!!!

Fara

----------


## ladyke

Karim: salaam alikom
Rania: alikom salaam
Karim: hoe gaat het met jou?
Rania: ja goed hmdl en met jou?
Karim: ja hmdl
Rania: en wie mag jij wel zijn?
Karim: ik ben karim, en ik ben 25jaar
Rania: hmm... owkeej en vanwaar heb je mijn msn?
Karim: hahahaa het lijkt hier wel of ik in politiebureau zit ofzo?
Rania: nee, het mag ook eens iets nieuws voor je zijn.
Karim: ooow, ga je zo beginnen?
Rania: ik ben al bezig he  :knipoog:   :bril:  
Karim: hmmm.... een meisje met pit, heb ik wel graag.
Rania: nou van waar heb je mijn msn? antwoord of ik blokkeer je! 
Karim: euhm... ik weet het eigelijk niet meer.
Rania: heb je dan zo een korte geheugen mister? nou ik zal je moeten blokkeren dan. beslama
Karim: wacht wacht, ik weet het weer.
Rania: amai die woordje blokkeren ga ik vaak moeten gebruiken dan. ewa zied vertel, vanwaar?
Karim: ja is goed. je kent toch youssef ?
Rania: (ik wou mezelf al niet te veel verraden dus...) welke youssef?
Karim: youssef, hij kent je vriendin lamya ook en jij hebt hem ook op je msnlijst staan, en hij heeft je nummer.
Rania: oow die youssef. oke wat is ermee? heeft hij je mijn msn gegeven?
Karim: wel eigelijk niet, hij was vorige keer over je bezig dat je een lief, en slim meisje bent enzo. en hij is denk ik helemaal gek op jou. hij doet de laatste tijd niet anders dan over je praten?
Rania: nou, nu weet ik nog altijd niet vanwaar je mijn msn hebt gehaald. vertel of .....
Karim: oke oke, hij is mijn broer.
Rania: ow?
Karim: ja en toen hij op msn bezig was, stond ik achter hem. en hij was met jou bezig. hij vertelde me dan dat de meisje over wie hij het altijd had, de meisje was met hij in gesprek was.
Rania: sow, als ik het goed begrijp, was je achter hem toen hij met mij bezig was op msn?
Karim: ja, hmmmm.... je bent echt wel een slim meisje.  :Smilie:   :tong uitsteken:  
Rania: jah welcome to the world duuuh  :bril:  
Karim: hahahaah oke is goed ewa, heb je een vriendje?
Rania: nee, jij? ik bedoel vriendin.  :giechel:  
Karim: hahaha ja ik had het wel verstaan hoor.... nee ik heb geen vriendin. hoe komt dat een lief en mooi meisje als jij geen vriendje heeft?
Rania: huh? mooi? hoe weet jij of ik mooi ben? (mijn eurocent had eigelijk al moeten vallen)
Karim: jah, gewoon omdat ik denk dat alle lieve en slimme meisjes mooi zijn, en bovendien is iedereen mooi.
Rania: hmmm... ja oke ( dus jij zal wel lelijk zijn zeker?)
Karim: voel je iets voor youssef?
Rania: hoe kan ik iets voor iemand voelen die ik nog nooit gezien heb??
Karim: nou youssef heeft je ook nog nooit gezien, maar hij valt wel voor je.................................

Na een lange gesprek met karim heeft hij mij ook gevraagd of ik met hem wil afspreken, want hij is al 25jaar en dacht al aan trouwen. Hij vertelde mij dat hij echt op zoek is naar een meisje om mee te trouwen. "ik wil met je afspreken rania." waarop ik antwoorde: "zo vlug spreek ik niet af hoor karim." maar ik denk echt dat jij de meisje bent waarmee ik verder wil leven, ik denk aan trouwen en heb een goed gevoel over jou. en weet je, ik denk dat ik al verliefd ben geworden op jou. hmmm... en jij word zomaar verliefd op een meisje die je nog nooit gezien hebt? en we hebben maar 1 gesprek gehad en nu al verliefd? ik bleef het woord herhalen tot het mezelf doordrong. hij beweerd verliefd te zijn op mij hahahahaaa  :giechel:  hmmmm....   
we bleven elkaar spreken op msn. van youssef hoorde ik bijna niets meer. toch was hij wel vaak op msn maar nooit klikte hij mij aan. ik misde die kerel wel, maarjah dat heb je meestal pas op het einde door als die contact verbroken had. nu heb ik alleen nog contact met karim. de jongen waar ik na een tijdje denk ik verliefd op was geworden. Als ik mijn zus en mijn nichten over hem vertelde fladderden de vlinders al in mijn buik. telkens bij het horen van zijn naam, duiken de vlinders weer op. ik kon er zelfs niet meer van eten, als ik gewoon iets op tv zag of rondom mij dat aan hem doet denken. ik dacht bij mezelf waar ben je mee bezig meid? je hebt die kerel nog nooit in het echt gezien. alleen op een paar stomme foto's die hij mij heeft doorgestuurd. als het dan echt van hem was en niet van het internet gehaald. maar het leek allemaal zo echt. hij had zo zulke mooie ogen, gespierde bruine lichaam, mooie zwarte haren die hij meestal in stekeltjes zette. altijd mooie kleren, hmm... ik droomde telkens weg als ik aan hem zat te denken, op school droomde ik ook vaak weg. ik zag lamya altijd met propjes gooien om mij wakker te krijgen. jah ik mag niet meer naast haar zitten anders zouden we de les alleen verstoren volgens de leerkracht. na de les hadden ik, lamya en loubna afgesproken om naar de stad te gaan om wat te winkelen. ik belde mijn moeder op om haar te zeggen dat ik nog ff naar de stad ging met mijn nichten. en lamya belde haar moeder op. we liepen al giechelend naar het station waar over 10 min onze trein zou vertrekken. onderweg kwamen we een bende mocros tegen waarvan khalid een van hen was. khalid was die jongen van wie youssef mijn nummer heeft gekregen, en die zogezegd een oogje op mij had, ik keek naar hem en zoals gewoonlijk wierp hij mij een knipoogje en een salaam schoonheid. Naast hem zag ik nog andere 2 jongens staan die ik nog nooit gezien had, ook zij lachten vriendelijk naar ons. we liepen verder en we haalden nog net onze trein en sprongen de trein al giechelend binnen. de trein was heel druk en we zagen een groepje mocros die allemaal opeens hun hoofd naar ons draaide, dus we hielden opeens ons bek en zochten een plaatsje tussen al die mensen. ik en de meisjes konden niet anders dan stiekem giechelen tot ik opeens opmerkte dat 1 van die gasten mij de hele tijd aanstaarde. ik werd rood en vroeg aan de meisjes of ik toevallig nog choco op mijn mond had of mijn haar in de lucht was ofzo? ik kreeg een akelig gevoel. wat keek die nou?  :eyebrow:  ik draaide me met mijn rug naar hem en giechelde verder met mijn 2 nichten. toen ik opeens een mijn mobieltje hoorde rinkelen. ik zocht snel naar mijn phontje en zag een anonieme oproep. voor ik kon oppakken had die al neergelegd. iets later belde die weer en als ik wou oppakken legde die weer neer. ik besloot mijn telefoon in mijn handen te houden zodat ik snel kon oppakken als die weer belde. jah die belde weer en weer kon ik niet op tijd oppakken. dit gebeurde een paar keer en al snel realiseerde ik me dat iemand met mij aan spelen was en dat die mij op dit moment zeker aan het aankijken was van een hoekje ofzo en mij aan het uitlachen was. ik keek om mij heen en zag niet direct iemand die ik kende. we waren aangekomen en we willen uitstappen totdat die mocros ons voor waren. ze wachten aan de deur en maakten een gebaar dat zij ons door wilden laten gaan. we keken hen raar aan en we stapten uit. ik zag die ene kerel die mij hele tijd aankeek oogcontact zoeken. ik keek voor mij uit en wandelde verder met de meisjes. we keken naar elke etalage en stopten bij een juwelier. ik zag een prachige zilveren ring maar jammer genoeg heb ik niet genoeg geld op zak. opeens voelde ik iemands adem in mijn oor en ik keek om en zag 2 donkerbruine ogen te dicht bij mij, ik had een gevoel dat ik bijna blind werd. zo dicht keek hij mij aan. ik stond daar en er kwam geen woord uit mijn mond, ik denk dat ik nog niet goed werd van zijn ogen die mij te dicht aankeekten. gelukkig kwam er snel iets uit zijn mond dat mij terug op aarde heeft doen komen. welke ring vind je het mooiste vroeg hij. euhm... euhm.... ik keek de meisjes aan en zag dat ze aan het giechelen waren. waarschijnlijk om mijn belachelijke gedrag van net. ik keek ze aan en maakte een gebaar dat wij verder moeten gaan. we gingen met z'n drieen verder, ik voelde wel de hele tijd achter mij iemand die ons de hele tijd achtervolgde, ik keek snel om en zag die zelfde jongen met een nog een paar van zijn vrienden die ook in de trein zaten. we liepen snel door totdat ik struikelde over een stomme baksteen die in het midden van de weg lag. ik belande op mijn knieen. lamya en loubna hielpen me al gauw en de jongens bleven achter ons staan. ik werd gewoon bomroooooood. en in mijn eigen begon ik te vloeken. de jongens vroegen mij of alles goed gaat, of ik me pijn had gedaan. ik antwoorde vlug dat het wel gaat. ik zag iemand met die baksteen spelen, op en neer als een balletje in zijn handen. "dus dit is de oorzaak dat je gevallen bent" ik keek hem aan  :eyebrow:  de jongen die mij in de trein aankeek en die mijn te dicht in de ogen keek bij die ringen kwam knielde zich naar mij en vroeg me of het echt wel gaat met mij, ik knikte en stond vlug op. hij stond ook op en keek mij aan met zijn donkerbruine ogen en hield mij vast bij mijn middel. ik maakte mij snel los van hem en liep met de meisjes weg. de meisjes keken mij aan met een lach maar toch laten ze blijken dat ze het wel erg vonden. we gingen vlug naar de mac om iets te eten. we bestelden elk iets en een drankje en namen vlug plaats in een hoekje bij de raam. de jongens kwamen voorbij en gebaarden naar elkaar dat wij daar zaten en kwamen de mac ook binnen. ze bestelden ook en namen plaats aan een tafel recht over ons maar dat buiten hen ook niet kon zien. ik keek recht in de ogen van die ene jongen met zijn donkerbruine ogen en hij knipoogte en lachte eens naar mij en ik keek vlug weg. ik beet nog eens in mijn broodje en voor ik het wist stond hij al voor mij. ik zat nog met mijn mond in mijn broodje en keek hem aan.  :eyebrow:  hij keek me aan en dan de meisjes en vroeg of alles goed gaat met ons. de meisjes zeiden niets terug en ik slikte mijn broodje in 1 keer naar binnen. het voelde niet goed aan, ik voelde het stukje nog in mijn longen. de kerel keek mij al lachend aan. hij zette zich op een lege stoel naast mij en begon te praten......



Moet ik verder? let me know owkeeej?

beslemaa lieferdsss. ...

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

is echt een heel mooi verhaal.. vertel snel verder lieverdje dikke Kus

----------


## Fara_23

Jah schat ga alsjeblieft verder, was speciaal komen kijken of je er al een vervolgje had geplaatst...

bousa`s

----------


## ladyke

hij nam plaats op de stoel naast mij en verzette mijn tasje en legde die op tafel. ik keek naar hem.  :eyebrow:  en hij glimlachte gewoon terug. hij begon te praten. ewa meisjes hoe heten jullie? we keken naar elkaar, en de meisjes aten verder. ik kon niet verder eten want ik kan er niet tegen dat er iemand naar mij kijkt die ik niet ken terwijl ik aan het eten ben. dus ik keek gewoon naar mijn broodje en nam een slokje van mijn milshake. oke dan ik heet said, aangename kennismaking. jah aangenaam zei ik vlug. maar mogen we nu verder eten? ja oke zei die maar eerst wil ik toch jou naam weten. ik zei hem al vlug dat ik dat toch niet ga zeggen en dat hij maar beter terug naar zijn vrienden gaat want ik zie dat ze haast hebben. hij antwoorde: nou van mij mogen ze gaan, misschien kunnen wij tweeen iets gaan doen? nee, en zie je niet dat er nog 2 meisjes bij zijn? zij zijn toch met 2? die kunnen toch nog altijd samen iets gaan doen terwijl wij ook iets gaan doen en dan spreken we wel ergens af als je weg moet ofzo, oke? met een grote glimlach keek hij mij aan.  :grote grijns:  nee dank je ik ga toch liever met de twee meisjes mee. ga maar vlug naar je vrienden. oke zei die, maar vergeet niet dat ik je in het oog hou oke? al vlug gaf die mij een kus op mijn wang en schrok er even van. ik keek hem aan en hij knipoogde nog eens naar mij. ik zag zijn vrienden al lachen en dacht bij mezelf jah die wil zeker indruk maken en stoer overkomen ofzoiets, maar dan is die bij de verkeerde!!  :sniper:  hij moest langs mij komen om zo naar zijn vrienden te gaan dus ik dacht vlug, ik zette mijn voet snel opzij waarover hij kon over vallen en het was mij gelukt. hij keek om en ik gaf hem een knipoog terug.  :stout:  moest je maar niet stoer doen he. ik zag mijn nichten en zijn vrienden al lachen.  :hihi:  hij zei me dan: oke is goed. ben je nu blij? ik lachte en keek hem aan. hij zei: is goed, je bent vergeven. alleen omdat ik je heb zien lachen. ahum ik keek vlug weg en hij stapte door. ik keek nog eens naar hem terwijl hij de deur uit ging, en hij draaide zich vlug om, hij betrapte mij naar hem kijken en lachte nog eens vlug.  :knipoog:  mijn nichten barsten uit in het lachen. en ik werd nog eens rood. ik at verder van mijn broodje en nog dachte ik aan die kerel. hoe hete hij ook alweer vroeg ik mijn nichten? said, jaa dat was het. best mooie naam nog he. we betaalden en verlieten de mac. we wandelden verder en zagen diezelfde groepje mocros van de mac nog eens terug. ik keek op grond, niet dat ik verlegen ben hoor maar gewoon dat ik niet weer struikelde over een baksteen.  :tong uitsteken:  hehe die said liep achter en keek steeds om volgens mijn nicht, toen we stopten voor een etalage raam stopten zij ook en keken ze3ma ook voor een etalage. we stapten verder en zo zij ook. we keken nog eens naar welke winkel zij keekden en zagen een etalage vol met lingerie, jah hoe kon het ook anders. we barsten weer uit van het lachen.  :hihi:  de jongens keekten om en mopperden wat tegen elkaar. ik kon het niet verstaan we stonden te ver van elkaar. maar goed, ze gingen in een zijstraatje en wij liepen gewoon verder. toen we die zijstraatje naderen en we de weg wouden oversteken, kwam die groepje schreeuwend te voorschijn en lieten ons schrikken, ik moet wel zeggen het is hen aardig gelukt. hahahah je moest loubna eens zien, ze schrok letterlijk uit haar vel. hahaahah, ik moest er zo hard om lachen dat ik het bijna deed in mijn broek. en lamya ook. maar loubna kon er niet echt mee lachen dus hielden we er vlug mee op. we keken de jongens aan en liepen gewoon weer verder. de hele weg naar het station achtervolgden ze ons......
we kwamen aan in het station en we zaten op een bankje, mijn nichten gingen iets halen om te drinken en ik zat alleen achter, ik keek om me heen en zag die bende op me af komen, ik werd even bang en stond op om naar de meisjes te lopen. tot opeens iemand mijn arm vasthield. ..........[/ 



wil je weten wat er toen gebeurde? let meeeeee knoww okiej???

luv yaaaaa

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Echt heel mooi hoor! ga zo verder :  :droef:  dikke Kusjessss

----------


## Fara_23

jaaaaaaaaaaah ga verder....wil weten wie dat was!!!!!  :hihi:

----------


## ladyke

w e kwamen aan in het station en we zaten op een bankje, mijn nichten gingen iets halen om te drinken en ik zat alleen achter, ik keek om me heen en zag die bende op me af komen, ik werd even bang en stond op om naar de meisjes te lopen. tot opeens iemand mijn arm vasthield. .........

ik draaide mij boos om en wou mijn arm losmaken van hem tot ik oog in oog stond met.............. mijn broer.  :wow:  nou zusje heb ik je doen schrikken? hahahaaahah hij lachte zich kapot. ik maakte mijn arm los en keek hem aan. ja, en nu je hier toch bent mag je me 50 geven. opeens hield hij op met lachen. waar ga je naartoe dan? weet mama en papa dat je hier bent? ja hoor, anders was ik hier toch niet.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
ewa ga je me nog geven ofniet? hier pak aan. maar om 7h thuis en strijk mijn kleren die op mijn bed liggen jah.... jaja goed  :moe:  ow zusje ben je hier alleen, nee hoop ik? nee hoor ik ben hier met lamya en loubna. waar zijn ze dan? en op dat moment kwam lamya en loubna onze richting uit. hey mo alles goed, riep lamya van ver. ja hmdl en met jullie en hij gaf hen een hand. hmdl zeiden ze beide. kom we moeten gaan meisjes want om 7h moet ik thuis zijn he mo? ja, en hij knikte. beslama bro, beslama zusje en nichtjes.....

we liepen verder, we waren eigelijk van plan om al naar huis te gaan maar we liepen toch nog een kwartiertje rond. we keken naar etalages toen opeens mijn phontje weer ging. ik zocht naar dat ding in mijn tas en heb het deze keer wel snel gevonden. ik keek wie er belde maar het was weer anoniem. met een diepe zucht probeerde ik op te nemen maar zoals verwacht ging het rotding weer uit. ik hield mijn phontje in mijn handen en hoorde die weer 2sec rinkelen alsof ze me zagen dat ik snel wou oppakken als die belde. ik vond het vreemd want nu wist ik zeker dat ie mij zag en met mijn voeten speelden. ik keek es rond of ik niemand herkende maar zag niemand, alleen een paar eromiyeen en die groepje mocro's. ik dacht misschien moet het vandaar komen omdat het in de trein ook gebeurde, maar zag niemand met een telefoon. het interseerde mij niet meer en gooide het rotding in mijn tas. we liepen verder en iemand sprak ons vanachter aan: salaam alikom, dames. niemand van ons keek om en we liepen verder, het zal wel weer een ili zijn ofzo zei ik tegen lamya en loubna. loubna zei: maar die zei dames! nou hij zal da wel ergens opgepikt hebben en van buiten geleerd hebben om zo indruk te maken op de dames zeker?? hahahahah en we lachten en liepen weer verder. nou het was kwart voor zeven en we liepen weer naar het station. ons trein ging over 2min vertrekken dus gingen we al naar het perron. aan de overkant zaten die mocro's met steentjes te gooien op het spoor. de een liep over het spoor om zo onze kant van het perron te komen. oooow my goood dachten we, wat als die trein nu afkomt? hij is zeker zijn leven beu. en terwijl hij klauterde om op het padje te komen waar de mensen dus zitten te wachten op hun trein, zagen we die trein afkomen. het was opeens heeeeel stil, je hoorde niemand, iedereen stond gewoon met grote ogen en open mond te kijken wat er nu gaat gebeuren. iedereen was in paniek, ik kon het niet aanzien en gooide mijn tas naar lamya en rende naar hem toe, ik zag dat het de jongen is met zijn donkerbruine ogen,die on aansprak in de mac (said) ik gaf hem een handje om te helpen, en hij nam mijn hand aan, ik hielp hem met al mijn krachten en het was ons gelukt. hij stond er nog levend en met een grote glimlach naar mij te kijken.  :grote grijns:  ooh dank je, je hebt me leven gered. wat was je van plan dan, wil je dood ofzo, wil je, wil je... en ik kreeg er geen woord meer uit. alle mensen keken ons aan. opeens zei hij weer: wil je niet eens iets gaan eten met mij? ow my god, dacht ik weer bij mezelf. hij vervolgde: jah ik wou je dit gewoon nog eens vragen voor je weggaat en ik je misschien niet meer ging zien. dus je riskeerde je leven om me dit te vragen? je kon het ook roepen van de overkant! hij antwoorde daarop: maar ik weet dat je nee ging zeggen en dacht ik bij mezelf ik ga iets doen waar ik zeker haar aandacht zou krijgen. en het is me toch gelukt? je hebt me zelfs geholpen, betekent dit dat je me wl graag hebt? ik keek hem aan en in mijn achterhoofd had ik mijn broer mo die hier ergens rondloopt en mij misschien nu ziet. ik draaide me om en liep weg. ik zag lamya en loubna al zitten aan het raam en mij een teken geven dat de trein bijna ging vertrekken. ik was de laatste die de trein instapte en gelukkig op tijd want na mij ging de deur dicht. ik ging naar de meisjes toe en zag aan het einde van de wagon said weer lopen.  :Confused:  hoe kom jij hier? ik was de laatste. hij lachte en antwoorde: jah ik heb die andere deur genomen he?  :Wink:  ik ging gaan zitten naast lamya en hij zat op de 2 stoelen ver van mij. hij keek naar het grond en dan weer naar mij. ik keek wel niet naar hem maar zag met mijn ooghoeken wat hij deed. toen begon hij weer te praten. Kijk, ik wil je wel met rust laten maar ik kan het niet. ik ben bang dat ik je nooit meer ga zien en dan zal ik er spijt van hebben dat ik niet beter mijn best heb gedaan om toch maar 5min met je te spreken. ik keek hem even aan en draaide me toen weer vlug weg. hij ging verder: eerst heb ik overgestoken op de sporen en nu zat ik bijna vast tussen die deuren om gewoon 1 blik van je te kunnen ontvangen. en jij durft mijn niet eens aan te kijken?? ik keek hem aan en zei dan: wat wil je, waarom volg je de hele tijd, wat is er? hij keek mij aan met een grote grijns op zijn gezicht.  :grote grijns:  toen werd het even stil en daar stonden wij naar elkaar te kijken zonder geluid. hij brak de stilte en zei: wat ben je mooi, zelfs met een boos gezicht. kijk ik wil je niet boos maken ofzo maar kan ik je nummer niet krijgen. ik ga je vanavond bellen en dan spreken we verder goed? ik keek hem aan zonder een antwoord te geven. en toen zei ik: je kan me nummer niet krijgen, ga maar weer verder op jacht en laat mij met rust okey? hij schrok van mijn woorden, en eerlijk gezegd ik ook maar liet het niet merken. hij zei: ow denk je dat ik iemand ben die op jacht gaat naar meisjes, denk je dat ik een player ben ofzo? ik keek hem gewoon aan. en hij zei verder: nou, dan heb je het mis, ik ben zo niet en ik wil zo niet zijn. ik ben niet wanhopig, ik kan elk meisje krijgen maar ik moet geen 1 van die meisjes hebben, ik wil iemand als jou. snap je dat dan niet? onze trein was aangekomen en dus tijd om uit te stappen, ik stond op en de meisjes ook. ik liep voorop en moest langs said voorbij. hij nam mijn arm vast en zei: je zal er geen spijt van hebben, ik wil je gewoon beter leren kennen, maar het moet van beide kanten komen. ik keek hem nog eens voor de laatste keer aan en maakte mijn arm los van hem. ik stapte uit en hij bleef achter in de trein. ik keek nog eens naar binnen en zag hem daar triestig zitten met zijn hoofd naar de grond gericht. ik dacht bij mezelf: dit was het einde dan. 

ik, lamya en loubna stapten verder, het was donker geworden en we liepen naar huis. ik zei geen woord meer verder. loubna zei: wat scheelt er meid, heb je spijt dat je toch je nummer niet hebt gegeven? ben je verliefd geworden? ik keek haar aan en zei: ik weet het niet loubna ik weet het niet. alles was stil geworden rondom mij, ik hoorde niemand meer, precies of ik alleen achterbleef in de wereld.  

laat het me maar weten als je wil dat ik verder ga okeeey??

laat jullie horen mensen!! 

misss-yaaaaaaaa

----------


## Fara_23

Ga verderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr zine!!!

bousa

Fara

----------


## ladyke

ik, lamya en loubna stapten verder, het was donker geworden en we liepen naar huis. ik zei geen woord meer verder. loubna zei: wat scheelt er meid, heb je spijt dat je toch je nummer niet hebt gegeven? ben je verliefd geworden? ik keek haar aan en zei: ik weet het niet loubna ik weet het niet. alles was stil geworden rondom mij, ik hoorde niemand meer, precies of ik alleen achterbleef in de wereld.  


ik kwam als eerst aan thuis, en nodigde de meisjes naar binnen, we zouden hun ouders wel bellen dat ze hier zijn. we gingen naar binnen, ik liep naar boven, deed mijn gemakkelijke kleedje aan, ging snel rotho doen, bidden, en dacht aan de kleren van mo die ik nog moest strijken. ik ging naar zijn kamer en ja hoor zijn kleren lagen al klaar. hij moet er altijd goed uit zien die kerel, is wel goed, een deftige man.  :bril:  terwijl ik zijn kleren strijk, gingen lamya en loubna naar boven om ook te bidden. zij waren klaar en snelden terug naar beneden en toen was ik ook klaar met strijken, mijn broer kwam naar binnen en bedankte me nog voor het strijken van zijn kleren. jaja whatever. ik, lamya en loubna gingen weer naar boven en deden muziek aan.  :boogie:   :handbang:  en gingen op de pc. ik melde mij aan en youssef was online. die kerel is al een tijdje niet meer gekomen naar mij. lamya zei: jah, hij is een echte player, hij heeft zoveel meisjes op zijn msn staan dat hij zelfs niet meer weet wie wie is, als ik hem aanspreek zegt hij altijd weer van wie dat ik weer ben. daarom ga ik niet meer naar hem, hij heeft het altijd druk. jah ik heb het ook al gemerkt, dat is nu al een maand dat ik hem niet meer gesproken heb. en mijn woorden waren nog niet koud of hij sprak mij aan. ik keek naar lamya en loubna  :vlammen:  
Youssef: salaam alikom
Rania: alikom salaam, alles goed met jou?
Youssef: ja hoor hmdl en met jou?
Rania: hmdl  :Smilie: 
Youssef: wie ben je weer? 
ik keek lamya aan  :ergleuk:  okeeej dan. 
Rania: weet je niet meer, is wel maandje geleden maar dan nog.
Rania: ik ben het, rania, rania van lamya weet je wel?
Youssef: ooooooooow jaah hahahah sorry sorry. Ewa alles goed met jou?
Rania: ja hmdl en met jou? (voor de 2de keer)
Youssef: ja gaat weer goed.  :grote grijns:  ewa jah sorry dat ik niet veel meer liet weten van me he, maar ik dacht omdat je percies niet wou dat ik vorige keer belde, ga ik haar met rust laten.
Rania: owjah je hebt mijn nummer. 
die moment kwam mijn broer mo binnen, ik sluite snel het venster en hoopte dat youssef ff niet ging antwoorden, anders flikkerde het lichtje en verraade het mij. ik keek snel naar mijn broer en gelukkig keek hij alleen naar zichzelf en streek nog eens over zijn hemdje en vroeg ons of hij er goed uitziet. we antwoorden snel dat hij er hl goed uitziet om hem weg te krijgen uit mijn kamer. hij bleef nog eens plakken aan mijn spiegen en keek nog eens naar zichzelf of hij zich goed geschoren had. ja hoor je ziet er goed uit mo.... hij antwoorde: jah ik weet het, ik zie er altijd goed uit.  :bril:  en ging weer de deur uit.
ik keek snel of youssef iets geantwoord heeft.

Youssef: ewa zina, wat ga je nog doen vanavond?
Rania: euhm.. ik ga ballet doen en dan ga ik nog eens de dancings onveilig maken.
Youssef: hahahaha is het echt? mag ik met je mee?
Rania: wil je naar ballet dan?
Youssef: nee hoor ik bedoelde de dancings onveilig maken.
Rania: nee, er gaan al mensen met me mee.  :puh: 
Youssef: ok dan, misschien kom ik je wel tegen.
Rania: yeah right
Youssef: ewa, gaan we morgen iets doen samen?
Rania: euhm... laat me eens denken... neen.
Youssef: oke dan  :argwaan:  
Youssef: ewa wat heb ik gehoord?
Rania: wat heb je gehoord.  :eyebrow: 
Youssef: je kent mijn broer karim.
Rania: owjah.... 
Youssef: ewa, wat is dat allemaal? zijn jullie samen?
Rania: samen? nee hoor. helemaal niet.
Youssef: hmmm.... 
Rania: echt. wat heeft hij dan gezegd?
Youssef: nee, niets.
Rania: jawel wat heeft hij dan gezegd? dat we samen zijn ofzo?
Youssef: nee, maar hij zei me dat hij verliefd op je geworden is en dat jullie gaan afspreken.
Rania: nee hoor, ik spreek niet met hem af.
Youssef: oke dan, maar hij zei me ook dat hij met je wil trouwen
Rania: hmm... hij maakt al zijn beslissingen zelf 
Youssef: je weet toch dat hij al getrouwd is geweest en nu gescheiden toch?
Rania: hoe bedoel je? dat heeft hij mij niet gezegd hoor.
Youssef: oeps
Rania: wat oeps, zeg maar.
Youssef: jah...euhm.... hij is wel mijn broer maar ik wil wel niet hij met je speelt, ik heb je veel te graag. 
Rania: zeg me dan wat hij je gezegd heeft.
Youssef: wel hij zei me niet veel, maar hij wil alleen met je afspreken. ik weet dat je niet wil afspreken met hem en dat is maar goed ook. hij is een echte player en kijkt altijd naar meisjes en vrouwen. ik wil je dat niet aandoen, daarom dat ik je het zeg, ik heb je graag rania, dat weet je.
Rania: (geschokt) hij is getrouwd? 
Youssef: ja maar terug gescheiden, ale nog niet op papieren
Rania: ok dan. ik ga je nu moeten laten oke, ik heb nog veel te doen.
Youssef: oke meid, ik ga je morgen bellen oke?
Rania: ja is goed, tot later
Youssef: beslama schat
Rania: beslama

ik keek nog eens naar de meisjes en melde mij daarna af. ik vond dit heel bizar, ik heb hem al veel gesproken maar nog nooit heeft hij mij dit verteld. of kan het dat zijn broer hem alleen maar slecht wil maken ofzo? ik had allerlei vragen in mijn hoofd maar niemand die me antwoord kon geven. lamya en loubna keek naar de klok en zeiden dat ze moeten gaan. ik ging met hen naar beneden en stonden aan de deur nog wat bij te praten over wat we juist hebben gehoord. even later gingen ze weg. ik keerde terug naar binnen en ging weer snel naar boven. ik kroop in mijn bedje en wou lekker uitslapen. morgen was het toch geen school . 

Laat jullie horen mensen als ik verder moet!!!!

luv yaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Ga Gauw Verder Is MOoi Echt Waar
Dikke Kus  :verliefd:

----------


## ladyke

lamya en loubna keek naar de klok en zeiden dat ze moeten gaan. ik ging met hen naar beneden en stonden aan de deur nog wat bij te praten over wat we juist hebben gehoord. even later gingen ze weg. ik keerde terug naar binnen en ging weer snel naar boven. ik kroop in mijn bedje en wou lekker uitslapen. morgen was het toch geen school . 

De volgende morgen......

ik stond op om 12.00.... ik ging met mijn ongekamde haren en mijn sloffen al halfslaperig en geeuwend naar beneden....ewa rania sbah el gair....hmm... goeiemorgen mama....mana goeiemorgen tis al middag a iedjie (a dochter)... jah voor mij is het nog morgen. ik wou altijd mijn slaap van de voorbije week dat ik vroeg moet opstaan om naar school te gaan in het weekend inhalen snap je? ik ontbeet, hielp daarna wat met het huishouden (grootste deel was al gedaan, ooh wat hou ik ervan om laat op staan :d ) ik trok daarna mijn kleren aan en ging naar buiten. ik ging langs lamya en loubna om te vragen of we samen wat gaan doen. het was altijd leuker als je met 3 bent. ik kwam aan, belde aan en voor mij zag ik scary movie in het echt. lamya deed de deur open met haar opgerolde piyamabroek, opgerolde shirt en haar haren in de lucht terwijl ze een dweil in haar handen had. ik had echt zin om rechtsomkeer te maken en alleen op stap te gaan. maar toch vroeg ik of ze met me wouden gaan. jah zei ze, het gaat niet lang meer duren. 2uur daarna was ze klaar en het stank van (liegia) javel(bleekwater) was gelukkig weg. we zeiden haar moeder doei en verlieten het huis. we liepen wat rond op de markt en keken naar elke etalage. ik zag een mooie witte sweater en moest die natuurlijk hebben. ik ging naar binnen en zag mijn broer mo daar met zijn vriend praten. hij kwam naar ons toe en zei: hey dames, wat jullie gaan doen? ya ili, geef me geld, ikke wiel die trui daaren koopen. hahah, ik heb je gisteren nog 50 gegeven, wat is daarmee gebeurd dan? ya jullie vrouwen eten geld op ja! jah wij eten het op, geef nou maar, je zal me nog nodig hebben. (ik had nog wel geld over van gisteren, maar toch kon ik wat extra gebruiken) oke hij gaf me het geld. (wat vond ik hem leuk, hij geeft mij altijd geld meskeen, hij moet wel ik strijk altijd zijn kleren!  :ego:  ) hij keek naar lamya en loubna en vroeg hen weer of alles goed gaat. Jah het gaat heel goed mo en met jou zei lamya. loubna was meer de verlegen meisje van ons, zij durfde dat nooit vragen of maar iets te vragen aan hem. hmdl lamya thx. ewa loubna hoe gaat het met jou? (hij weet dat loubna altijd verlegen was en vroeg haar dit expres.) met een rood hoofd antwoorde loubna snel: ja hmdl  :hihi:  de vriend van mo kwam er dan bij en vroeg hem: wie zijn deze leuke dames mo?  :eyebrow:  wat zeg je nou? dit is wel mijn zus en mijn nichtjes he!! en durf niet naar ze te kijken of je mag je tanden op grond gaan zoeken ja! ow antwoorde die snel, dat wist ik niet, laatste keer dat ik haar heb gezien was toen ze 10jaar was, wat worden ze snel groot seg. pfff... tijd vliegt, ik moet me snel een vrouw vinden.  :hihi:  mo antwoorde weer: jah, waar ga jij je vrouw vinden man, het zal de derde berg, 2de geit links worden man! ahahahahah en we barsten weer uit in lachen. en loubna hoorde je weer het luidst, ookal is ze verlegen, maar als ze lacht dan LACHT ze echt! we namen afscheid van de kerels en liepen verder in de winkel. ik zag weer die trui hangen en moest het hebben, ik haalde mijn maat eruit en zonder het te passen -want daar heb ik echt geen zin in - liep ik naar de kassa. ik betaalde en we verlieten de zaak. ik zag mo en zijn vriend al verder lopen voor ons en gingen een cafeetje binnen. we liepen gerust verder. iets later zag lamya weer een trui dat haar beviel en gingen weer de winkel binnen. ze haalde haar maat eruit en ze liep naar de kassa. ik was nog een beetje aan het rondkijken met loubna. iets later kwam lamya terug bij ons met een rooie hoofd, al bijtend op haar lippen en haar ogen dichtgeknepen. wat is er lamya, wie heb je gezien? (ik wist dat ze iemand gezien had want zo doet ze altijd als ze iemand gezien had) zij opende haar ogen terug en de blush ging al wat over en vertelde me dat ze said, de kerel van gisteren die ons hele tijd volgde, hier ergens rondloopt met zijn vriend. toen werd ik rood en hoopte dat ik er goed uitzag.  :bril:   :bril:  ik deed alsof ik het niet wist en we liepen verder. 2 sec later zag ik hem al voor mij.  :verliefd:  maar ik deed alsof het me niet interreseert. al snel kwam hij bij ons en zei: oh dames, wie we hier hebben, hoe gaat het met jullie? loubna -de verlegen meisje- antwoorde: jah heel goed dank je en met jou? (jah loubna was alleen verlegen van mijn broer, de rest kan haar niet veel schelen) said antwoorde: hmdl dank je, maar mag ik rania eens even alleen spreken? ik keek op, huh? hoe kent die mijn naam? hoe ken je mijn naam als ik vragen mag? euhm... jah ik heb het ergens gehoord. waar heb je het dan gehoord? nu hier bij jullie en gisteren ook al dusseuh..... we waren al in gesprek en lamya en loubna gingen iets verder staan en kijken naar de rest van de kleren. said kwam iets dichter staan en ik nam een stapje achteruit. weer zette hij een stapje dichter en ik weer 1 achteruit. al vlug zei hij: ewa, hoe kunnen we serieus praten als we 10km van elkaar staan? zeg maar zeg ik wat wil je zeggen? hij nam weer een stapje dichter en kuchte nog even en vervolgde: kijk rania, ik ben hier niet vaak, maar nu ik weet dat jij hier woont, zal ik hier misschien vaker zijn. ik wil je niet verliezen, ik begin je graag te hebben en wil je beter leren kennen. wat had die toch een mooie stem  :verliefd:  en ik bleef maar kijken naar hem als een idioot die nog nooit een jongen heeft horen praten. ik kuchte nog even en al vlug landde ik weer op aarde. en wat wil je daarmee zeggen antwoorde ik snel. hij zei: ik weet dat je niet zoals de andere meisjes bent, en ik wil je beter leren kennen, geef me een nummer waar ik je altijd kan bereiken. yeah right zei ik vlug. die krijg je niet. je wou met me praten ewa nu heb je gesproken. ik wil dit niet dus ga maar terug vanwaar je komt. ik draaide me om, om naar de meisjes te lopen en hij hield mijn hand vast en trok me naar zich toe. opeens stond ik weer oog in oog met die jongen. ons lichaam geplakt op elkaar, het was alsof we elkaar gingen kussen maar het kwam er toch niet van gelukkig. hij keek me recht in de ogen aan en zei met een fluisterd stem: ik wil je! ik maakte me snel los, het leek of het een eeuwigheid heeft geduurd. hmmm... was wel leuk eerlijk gezegd  :hihi:  maar ik keek hem weer serieus aan, ik had wel stiekem een lach op mijn gezicht, maar deed mijn best om het te verbergen. hij keek serieus terug en zei: rania, ik meen wat ik je zeg, ik wil je echt voor mijn eigen. ik wil met je trouwen, ik kan je niet bij iemand anders zien. als het niet met jou is, dan trouw ik niet.  :ego:  ahum ahum..... back to reality mister. wil je met me voeten spelen ofzo? alsof jij wilt trouwen met iemand die je niet kent. hij antwoorde: ik ken je wel, ik ken je beter dan je jezelf kent, geloof me maar. ik wil dat jij mijn vrouw word, al moet ik hier voor je zingen.  :hihi:  oke dat mag  :hihi:  ik knipperde gewoon met mijn ogen en zag hem al knielen voor mij en zijn ene arm naar mij gericht. en hij begon het liedje van fouradi en aicha te zingen, "ik wil jou als m'n vrouw..." en ik liet hem niet verder afmaken en zei: stop stop hou op, tis al goed. hij zei: wil je dan mijn vriendin worden?  





moet ik verder???

laat jullie horen menseuuuuhh!!!

----------


## ladyke

ik ken je wel, ik ken je beter dan je jezelf kent, geloof me maar. ik wil dat jij mijn vrouw word, al moet ik hier voor je zingen.  :hihi:  oke dat mag  :hihi:  ik knipperde gewoon met mijn ogen en zag hem al knielen voor mij en zijn ene arm naar mij gericht. en hij begon het liedje van fouradi en aicha te zingen, "ik wil jou als m'n vrouw..." en ik liet hem niet verder afmaken en zei: stop stop hou op, tis al goed. hij zei: wil je dan mijn vriendin worden ?  

dit laatste heeft zeker heel de winkel gehoord, all eyes on us! dit kun je wel zeggen want toen ik opkeek zag ik iedereen onze richting opkijken met een grote mond  :slik!:   :slik!:   :slik!:   :slik!:  . ik schaamde me diep. ik keek weer naar said die nog steeds op zijn 1 knie zat, en ik fluisterde hem (je weet wel met een scheve mond): sta op! je bent niet thuis hoor! oke antwoorde die, laten we ergens anders gaan waar we alleen kunnen zijn? nee zei ik snel, ik ga niet met je mee. weet je vervolgde die mij: ik heb over je gedroomd vanacht. ik heb gedroomt dat wij samen op het strand liepen hand in hand. wel droom dan maar verder! maarnee rania, we waren oh zo gelukkig en ik weet dat ik je gelukkig kan maken. ik wil jou echt voor mij alleen, als ik bij je ben dan voel ik mij zo goed alsof we al getrouwd zijn. en waarom heb ik dat gevoel niet dan? ik heb meer het gevoel dat je me stalkt ofzo en dat je zielig bent! kijk rania, ik ben alles behalve zielig, ik ben de man die je gelukkig kan maken, die je kan geven wat je wilt. daarbuiten staan de meisjes in een rij te wachten voor mij , maar ik moet geen een van die meisjes hebben, ik wil jou en jou kan ik niet krijgen. ik heb nooit langer dan 2min mijn tijd verspilt aan een meisje, maar voor jou heb ik heel mijn leven tijd rania. (waarom zegt hij altijd mijn naam, dat voelt echt aangesproken, en wat kan hij mooi praten) geef me een kans rania, ging hij verder. geef me een kans en ik bewijs je dat ik anders ben en dat ik echt serieus met je ben en je echt wil! hoe wil je dat dan bewijzen ging ik verder. hij zei: met alles wat ik heb. (man wat moet je daarop antwoorden dan  :verward:  ) ik keek om naar de meisjes en zagen ze met open mond weer kijken naar ons.  :slik!:   :slik!:  ik probeerde gebaren te maken dat ze moeten komen maar ik denk niet dat ze het begrepen hebben want ze gingen gewoon verder. daar stond ik dan met said te praten, ik die niets kon zeggen en hij die mij maar probeert te overtuigen om hem een kans te geven. we maakten een deal. we wisselden nummers, en als hij iets verkeerds probeert te doen, dan verander ik mijn nummer en laat ik nooit iets van me weten en nooit meer aandacht! dat was het dan. hij keek mij zo aan  :grote grijns:  en ik keek hem zo aan  :love:  zonder nog iets verder te zeggen liep ik terug naar lamya en loubna en zij wouden natuurlijk alles weten wat er gebeurde, het meeste hebben ze zelf gezien en dat we ons nummer hebben uitgewisselt heb ik erbij verteld. we liepen tevreden richting huis en kwamen eerst bij mij aan. ik nodigde hen mee binnen uit en zette een kopje thee voor ons. mijn broer mo kwam binnen met een happy face  :wijs:  en vroeg me dan of ik nog geld over had van wat hij mij gegeven heeft. ik keek hem aan  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  euhm....sinds wanneer staat er op mijn hoofd: "niet tevreden, geld terug" ? hey ik heb je in 2dagen tijd 100 gegeven he. ja maar in 1dag tijd heb ik ook je kleerkast gestreken en geplooid en nog je kamer opgeruimd en je ...... hij liet mij niet verder afmaken en hij zei: ja is goed is al goed!  :tik:  vrouwen he! en ik liep weer tevreden met de meisjes naar mijn kamer. ik deed mijn pc aan en meld mij aan. daar heb je youssef en karim tegelijk online. youssef had ik ondertussen al heel graag en hij belde me ook af en toe en we hadden de meest leuke gesprekken ooit. en karim.... ja karim was getrouwd geweest en nog niet gescheiden op papieren en heeft mij dat nooit verteld. na 5min kwam niemand van de 2 mij aanspreken en ik was het al beu en wou juist afsluiten als karim mij aanspreekt. 
karim: salaam zina
rania: salaam karim
karim: kolchi labas (alles goed?)
rania: hmdl en met jou?
karim: ja hmdl, is wel lang geleden dat ik je nog gehoord heb he.
rania: euhm.... gisteren toch?
karim: hahahaha ja maar voor mij is lang geleden.
rania: ow zo haahaha oke  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
karim: wil je dat ik cam opzet?
rania: ja is goed, doe maar
karim heeft je uitgenodigd om............accepteren.... annuleren.
ik accepteren natuurlijk.
ik zag hem al in beeld en nu hopen dat mo niet binnenstormt want die komt altijd binnen gestroomd. lamya deed maar voor de zekerheid mijn deur op slot, die gaat dat wel raar vinden want ik doe nooit mijn deur op slot. maar goed, zijn cam stond aan en alledrie waren we op mijn scherm geplakt als 3 vliegen.  :oog:   :oog:   :oog:  wat zag hij er weer goed uit! witte strakke trui met daarover een witte jas met pels. zijn zwarte piekjes die in de gel dansten. zijn broek kon ik natuurlijk niet zien. maar vanboven zag hij er heeel goed uit. kwijl kwijl.....
karim: ewa a zina, bevalt het je wat je ziet?
rania: hum...ja hoor..... :love: 
op die moment hoorde ik mijn telefoon gaan, ik snelde naar mijn tas want daar zat die nog in. ik nam op:
rania: alloe alloe?
youssef: he schatje wat ben aan het doen?
rania: hoe begin jij? ja met mij gaat alles goed dank je. 
youssef: hahahaha sorry sorry schatje ewa blij dat alles goed gaat met je. dan ik ook.
rania: mooi
youssef: ewa wat heb je allemaal gedaan vandaag?
rania: euhm... gewoon met mijn nichten naar buiten gegaan. en wat jij?
youssef: euhm..gewoon hier met vrienden rondgereden.
rania: jah typisch! 
youssef: wat typisch, is dat niet goed ofzo? we patrouilleren of er niemand word beroofd he. ;-)
rania: jaja is al goed. 
youssef: wat ben je nu aan het doen?
rania: ik ben in mijn kamer met de meisjes.
youssef: ben je niet op msn?
rania: jawel, en ik ben juist met je broer bezig.
youssef: ewa goed dan, je weet wat ik gezegd heb he. je niet laten beetnemen door wat hij tegen je zegt.
rania: wees gerust, i won't youssef
youssef: maar goed schatje.
rania: ewa ik ga je nu moeten laten want de meisjes willen naar huis.
(dat heb ik gewoon gelogen, ik wou gewoon af zijn van hem.  :blozen:  )
youssef: is goed schatje, doe hen de groeten.
rania: ja je hebt de groeten terug. beslama youssef
youssef: beslama schatje.

lamya was ondertussen bezig met karim en toen ik aflegde ging ik naar haar toe. ewa lamya wat interresant gebeurd? ja ja antwoorde lamya, ik deed alsof ik jou was natuurlijk en hij wil met je afspreken. ik heb gezegd dat het kan en dat je hem ziet in de mac. ik keek lamya razend aan: wat doe je nu? je weet dat ik niet ga afspreken met hem, dat heb ik je toch al duizend maal gezegd!! aaaaargghhh wat nu??  :kalasnikov:  
oeps zei lamya sorry maar je leek zo verliefd. ja ik lijk altijd verliefd en ben ook verliefd op iedereen, maar dat wil niet zeggen dat ik ermee ga afspreken ofzo. gelukkig is lamya niet snel op haar tenen getrapt maar goed ook want ik zou niet weten wat ik zonder haar moet doen. ze was mijn nicht en mijn beste vriendin. ze begreep me en verontschuldigde zich. ik kon het niet aanzien en gaf haar een dikke knuffel en zei nog dat ik zielsveel van haar hou en dat het mijn bedoeling niet is om tegen haar te schreeuwen. ze heeft mijn excuses aanvaard mij zei biedde haar verontschuldigingen ook aan omdat ze afspraakje voor mij heeft geregeld. ik heb het haar natuurlijk ook snel vergeven en knuffelde elkaar nog eens hard. loubna keek ondertussen gewoon naar ons en riep: en ikke? ahahahaha en we namen haar erbij. we keken nog eens naar elkaar en ik zei: laten we nooit ruzie maken om een jongen owkeej? niemand kan ons uit elkaar houden owkeej? we stick together owkeej?  :tik:  owkeej owkeej owkeej??? en samen zeiden ze nog eens owkeej!! wat moeten we nu doen met karim, die zal zeker al in de mac zijn en ik heb zijn nummer niet dus? wat doen we? laten we allemaal naar de mac gaan zei loubna. haahha loubna zei ik, ik versta je echt niet hoor, soms ben je verlegen soms ben je de heks van ons en soms ben je een b*tch. hey! hey! zei ze snel, ik ben wel verlegen en jah soms kan ik een heks zijn maar een b*tch ben ik niet owkeej? hahaha owkeej schatje! oke laten we naar de mac gaan, maar wat moet ik zeggen tegen mama? jah dat je bij ons bent slimmie of wil je zeggen dat je naar de mac gaat bij karim? hahaaha neeneee dan ga ik tegen elke hoek van het huis vliegen denk ik. haahahah ja inderdaad. dus ik ga je zehma naar huis brengen owkeej? owkeej! zeiden ze nog eens snel. ik deed mijn nieuwe witte truitje aan want ik kan niet wachten en mijn jeansbroek en ging naar beneden. yemaaaaa! ik ga met lamya en loubna een eindje mee owkeeeej? a waah safe maar vlug terug zijn oke gaat bijna donker worden. safe yemaaa bousssaaaaa! en we vliegen de deur uit op weg naar de mac!  

 :regie:  I CAN'T HEAR YAAAAAAAAA!!!
laaaaat jullie horen menseeeuuuuuuuhh!!

dan ga ik nog eens verder owkeeej? owkeeej!

beslama schatjes xxxxxxxxjes

----------


## Fara_23

Hey meisie!!!!

Ga maar lekker verder hoor!!! I`m waiting!!!!

Bousa`s

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door Fara_23_ 
> *Hey meisie!!!!
> 
> Ga maar lekker verder hoor!!! I`m waiting!!!!
> 
> Bousa`s*


dank je fara, je bent een echte trouwe fan.  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  
voor jou speciaal nog een vervolgje 

maar voor de rest niemand meer geinterreseerd?  :frons:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Sorry Dat Ik zo laat Antwoorde Meisie..
Maar Ik Had Even Wat Zaken Voor School Te Doen!!
Ga Snel Verderrr.. Want Het Is Heel Goed Hoor  :duim:  

Dikke Kusiess  :engel:

----------


## ladyke

yemaaaaa! ik ga met lamya en loubna een eindje mee owkeeeej? a waah safe maar vlug terug zijn oke gaat bijna donker worden. safe yemaaa bousssaaaaa! en we vliegen de deur uit op weg naar de mac!  

Onderweg hoorde ik weer mijn telefoon overgaan, ik nam op
rania: alloe? het werd stil, ik hoorde niets aan de andere kant maar afgelegd had die ook niet gedaan. ik weet dat er iemand was maar waarom wou die nou niet praten? ik luisterde gewoon in de hoop dat ik iets zou horen waarvan ik dan zou weten wie dat zou zijn, nog altijd niets. ik wou ook niet afleggen want het was toch niet mijn belkrediet  :tong uitsteken:  who cares toch?? na lange tijd heeft die uiteindelijk toch afgelegd en ik keek lamya en loubna aan, met mijn schouders opgetrokken om te zeggen dat ik het ook niet weet voor ze iets gaan vragen.

we kwamen aan in de mac en gingen naar binnen, wie zou nu karim zijn, ik heb hem enkel op foto's gezien. we keken rond en toen zagen we iemand alleen zitten met de krant op tafel. hij kwam me heel bekend voor alsof ik hem nog net heb gezien. ik keek naar lamya misschien dat zij zou weten wie dat zou kunnen zijn. alsof ze m'n gedachten kon lezen zei ze: hmm.... hij komt mij bekend voor. wat als hij ons kent? we wouden eerst rechtsomkeer maken om terug naar huis te gaan maar iets hield ons tegen. we moesten weten vanwaar we hem kenden of gezien hebben. we stapten er met z'n drien op af.  :hihi:  toen we aan zijn tafeltje kwamen keek hij op.
hij heeft mij nog nooit gezien, ik heb hem ook nog nooit een foto getoond. salaam alikom zeiden we in koor. hij bleef maar kijken en dan zei hij terug: oh alikom salaam. hij gaf ons allen een handje. het bleef even stil en toen nodigde hij ons eindelijk uit om erbij te zitten. ik voelde me even belachelijk omdat wij daar zo stonden aan zijn tafeltje, even had ik het gevoel dat we bij de verkeerde persoon waren en dat karim ergens aan een andere tafeltje zat. lamya en loubna haasten zich naar de plaatsen tegenover hem dat ik wel moest naast hem zitten. ik keek ze beiden aan.  :zweep:  en lamya natuurlijk:  :puh: 

omdat lamya en loubna een beetje op elkaar lijken wist hij dat ze zusjes waren. dan keerde hij zich naar mij en zei hij dan: dus jij bent rania? 
euhm.... ik was geschrokken van zijn directe vraag en dan was hij nog juist ook. euhm... jah juist. aangenaam. hij ging verder: en jullie zijn...ik weet 1 van jullie is lamya maar wie?  :hihi:  deed loubna. lamya keek op en zei: jah dat ben ik en dat is mijn zusje loubna. ah oke ging hij verder, ewa wat willen jullie eten? we wouden eerst niet maar hij drong aan. dan hebben we maar elk een fishburger besteld. ondertussen hadden we een leuke gesprek met z'n allen, we spraken over alles en nog wat totdat er een meisje bij ons kwam met een vies gezicht en nog een vriendin waarschijnlijk. 
meisje met vies gezicht: euhhhh!!! dit is wel ons plaats!!
ik kon er natuurlijk niet tegen dat er een meisje zo stoer doet tegen ons, daar heb ik echt een hekel aan die meisjes die stoer doen. gedraag u als een vrouw dacht ik bij mezelf altijd.
rania: euhhh!!! ga jij maar achter die hoekje wachten dat ik je stomme kop niet zie en als je ziet dat we ons eten gekregen hebben en we zijn klaar, mag je nog eens terugkomen oke?
meisje: nou, ik ga lekker niet weg van hier. ik zit hier altijd en jullie gaan mijn plaatsje niet afpakken.
rania: hmm.... ik zie al dat je een koppig trutje bent. maar vergeet niet, ik kan nog koppiger zijn.  :puh: 
meisje: flikker toch op met je kankerkop!
ooooow zij heeft mij toen wel geraakt, maar nu was ik zelfs nog zeker dat ik hier niet wegga! ik laat het natuurlijk niet blijken.
karim: hey! hey! zo praat je niet tegen mijn vriendin oke! kras jij maar op want de enige met een kankerkop ben jij wel, jij achterlijk wicht!
meisje: je mag haar hebben man, wat denk je nou wel? die lelijk dikke koe!
(ik ben zeker niet mager, maar dik was ik ook niet  :puh:  ik pas nog in een maatje 36! en een stokje die je zo kon breken als zij wou ik ook niet zijn)
karim: kijk he stom wijf, teneerste is zij helemaal niet dik, en dan nog zij is toch mooier dan jou! en nu wil ik dat je weggaat en dat je ons alleen laat! en hij zette zich terug neer! 
meisje: hai hai meneer gaat opkomen voor die kankerkop daar! zou je beter niet je baardje scheren, want het past helemaal niet bij jou!
karim stond terug op en zei: wou je net hetzelfde zeggen maar ik wou je niet kwetsen. 

lamya en loubna keken gewoon heen en weer. ik stond uiteindelijk op naast karim tegenover die b*tch! 
meisje: kom je er gesjellig bijstaan?
rania: nee, ik wou je alleen maar zeggen dat je mag oprotten nu! keer jij maar terug vanwaar je komt en val de mensen niet meer lastig owkeej? 
meisje: omdat jij het zegt ga ik zeker niet!
rania: dat moet je wel zielig zijn, want zoals je zelf weet is er niemand die jou interresant vind.
meisje: ik ken genoeg mensen die mij interresant vinden. dus waarom flikker je nou niet op met je mongolengroepje?
rania: de mongool hier ben jij meid! zoek je nu gewoon aandacht of heb je echt geen leven? je weet dat we hier toch niet weggaan, wat ga je doen meid? ga je politie bellen? donder nu toch op jah?
ze keek me aan en zonder gevoel, ik zag die ander meisje dat bij haar was haar wegtrekken en fluisteren dat ze wel ergens anders gingen zitten. de meisje wou niet vertrekken en wij kregen ons eten. we aten op ons gemak en toen viel er bij mij een stukje tomaat op mijn bord. ik nam het vast en wees naar het meisje dat de hele tijd op ons vingens zat neer te kijken: hebben? 
ze kon er niet mee lachen, en keek mij serieus aan. de rest van de tafel begon gewoon kapot te lachen!   



ik ga later verder jah? 
als jullie willen tenminste?
LAAAAAAAT JULLIE HOREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door _BrokenGirl__ 
> *Sorry Dat Ik zo laat Antwoorde Meisie..
> Maar Ik Had Even Wat Zaken Voor School Te Doen!!
> Ga Snel Verderrr.. Want Het Is Heel Goed Hoor  
> 
> Dikke Kusiess *


 :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  dank je meid, je bent ook mijn trouwe fan.
ik heb nog een vervolgje geschreven (getypt!) en ik hoop dat je het goed vind. en als je dan wil dat ik verder ga moet je het me gewoon maar zeggen owkeej?

nog een fijne dag verder brokengirl en fara_23 en al de rest ook natuurlijk. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxjes  :boeps:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

yess.. Ga Snel Verder je Doet Het Zoooooo Goed  :hihi:   :Wink:  

Dikke Kussss  :zwaai:

----------


## Fara_23

vervolgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door Fara_23_ 
> *vervolgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg*



owkeejjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj  :hihi:   :grote grijns: 
ik ga vanavond verder want moet nu terug naar school  :duivels:  

dank je dat je blijft reageren op mijn verhaal  :grote grijns:  
het is ook goed voor mij dat ik het van mij kan afschrijven wat er mij is gebeurd. en ik hoop dat jullie niet dezelfde fout als mij maken en dat jullie iets kunnen leren van mijn verhaal.

ik hoop ook dat ik het allemaal wat goed hebben kunnen uitleggen. 
anders zeg je het me maar en dan ga ik beter me best doen owkeej?

beslama lieferds xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxjes

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door _BrokenGirl__ 
> *yess.. Ga Snel Verder je Doet Het Zoooooo Goed   
> 
> Dikke Kussss *


dank je schat, jij bent ook mijn lieveling  :wijs: 
en voor jou ga ik vanavond ook verder owkeej?

doei hbiba  :zwaai:

----------


## Fara_23

> _Geplaatst door ladyke_ 
> *owkeejjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj  
> ik ga vanavond verder want moet nu terug naar school  
> 
> dank je dat je blijft reageren op mijn verhaal  
> het is ook goed voor mij dat ik het van mij kan afschrijven wat er mij is gebeurd. en ik hoop dat jullie niet dezelfde fout als mij maken en dat jullie iets kunnen leren van mijn verhaal.
> 
> ik hoop ook dat ik het allemaal wat goed hebben kunnen uitleggen. 
> anders zeg je het me maar en dan ga ik beter me best doen owkeej?
> ...



Is goed schat!!! Gaat alles goed op school? Hoop dat na wat je hebt meegemaakt, alles goed met je gaat nu, inchallah...

En Ik blijf je verder gewoon volgen, ok!!!

Liefs, Fara  :knipoog:

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door Fara_23_ 
> *Is goed schat!!! Gaat alles goed op school? Hoop dat na wat je hebt meegemaakt, alles goed met je gaat nu, inchallah...
> 
> En Ik blijf je verder gewoon volgen, ok!!!
> 
> Liefs, Fara *



ooh is echt lief van je  :strik:  
ja school gaat goed hmdl en met hoe gaat het bij jou?
school of werk? ik hoop dat het prima gaat.

en ja hoor, ik ben er volledig overheen en hopen maar dat niemand deze fout ooit gaat maken dan ben ik zeker blij :-  :grote grijns:  

ik ga nu verder vervolgje schrijven..........

----------


## ladyke

ze keek me aan en zonder gevoel, ik zag die ander meisje dat bij haar was haar wegtrekken en fluisteren dat ze wel ergens anders gingen zitten. de meisje wou niet vertrekken en wij kregen ons eten. we aten op ons gemak en toen viel er bij mij een stukje tomaat op mijn bord. ik nam het vast en wees naar het meisje dat de hele tijd op ons vingens zat neer te kijken: hebben? 
ze kon er niet mee lachen, en keek mij serieus aan. de rest van de tafel begon gewoon kapot te lachen!   

het meisje dat bij haar was, was enkele seconden geleden weggegaan om een plaatsje te vinden. het meisje met het vies gezicht stond er nog steeds.

meisje: ja, lach nou maar. wie het laatst lacht best lacht h?  :duivel: 
rania: ow, ik dacht altijd: wie laatst lacht, is traag van begrip toch?  :jeweetog:   :cola: 
en weer moest mijn tafeltje erom lachen. dat maakte haar eigelijk ook wel boos, maar ik wist dat mijn tafeltje dat gewoon deed omdat zij haar belachelijk zou voelen.  :boogjes:  hehe. 
rania: nou zie jezelf daar nu staan, je ziet er echt belachelijk uit weet je?
meisje: jaja, kijk maar eerst naar jezelf, trut!

het meisje dat even geleden een plaatsje is gaan zoeken kwam terug en trok haar vriendin (het zielig meisje) met zich mee, waarop zij haar natuurlijk protesteerde. kom leila, ik heb plaatsje gevonden, daar bij het raam  :vierkant:  . nee, ik ga niet daar zitten ik wil mijn normaal plaatsje en ik blijf lekker hier tot ze weggaan oke? het meisje werd boos op haar en trok een vies gezicht en zei vervolgens: aarghh!! ik haat als je zo koppig doet! waarom laat je de mensen niet eens gerust eten en ga je ander tafeltje zoeken jah? je hebt dat bij die vorige mensen ook gedaan en nu doe je het weer! weet je, je mag hier alleen eten, ik ga naar huis! en weg was ze. dit was voor haar natuurlijk een heel afrontelijk tafereel maar ze deed alsof ze het niet deert. en kwam nog eens een stapje dichter bij ons. soo, gaan jullie nog weg of niet?
rania: wel meisje, wij gaan pas weg als je voeten pijn doen van het staan oke, wij hebben er geen last van, je doet maar, ik was zelfs al vergeten dat je daar nog stond tot jou vriendin je in de belangstelling bracht.  :puh:  
meisje(leila):  :fuckit2:  en weg was ze ook!

opgeruimd staat netjes toch?

we begonnen weer te lachen aan ons tafeltje en waren het tijd helemaal uit het oog verloren. (ik was nog eigelijk aan het hopen dat hij de waarheid zou zeggen over zijn huwelijk en scheiding. maar het kwam er dus niet van. ik had weer te tijd in de gaten en stond vlug op. lamya en loubna en karim waren geschrokken van mijn vlugge move. jah, je moet snel zijn in het leven toch zei ik er vlug bij.  :schrik:  kom lamya en loubna, het is tijd om naar huis te gaan, we zijn de tijd helemaal uit het oog verloren. zijn jullie al weg, zei karim. jah het is laat zei lamya. loubna knikte nog even en we gaven hem een handje en bedankte hem nog eens voor het eten. het is niets weet je, ik hoop dat we dit vlug nog eens zullen overdoen. en knikte nog eens naar mij.  :boogjes:  en we verlieten de zaak.

we waren net de straat op als we het vervelend meisje en een jongen tegen het lijf lopen. ik, lamya en loubna moesten nog eens lachen en stapten hen gewoon voorbij. niet te vlug hoor ik het meisje nog zeggen. ik zei je toch wie het laatst lacht, best lacht toch? jah? heb ik niet gehoord zei ik. nee, moet je maar vlug je oren laten spuiten. dit is me vriend, wil je kennismaken? euhm..... dacht ik bij mezelf, is wel een echte bink he  :love:  maar ik kwam weer op aarde terecht en zei: zie ik eruit alsof ik wil kennismaken? ik denk het niet, dus rot maar vlug op wil je? (opeens kwam hij mij wel bekend voor, jah het was de verloofde van een meisje die ik echt niet kan luchten omdat zij zoals het meisje nogal een heks is! ) de bink kwam een stukje dichter bij mij en duwde me tegen de muur. ik werd kwaad en duwde hem van me af en riep nog:  :boos:  jij vuile klootzak, raak me niet aan jah! hij belande een stapje achteruit na mijn harde boze duw en kwam dan nog eens dichter en deze keer hield hij mij bij mijn jas en plakte me tegen de muur. met een mooie zachte stem zei hij in me oor: ik weet dat je me wilt! oooh my god dacht ik nog. en probeerde hem nog eens van me af te duwen maar deze keer lukte het niet echt. hij zei: je weet dat je me niet aankunt, dus doe maar geen moeite meer. hier kwam lamya en loubna tussen en probeerde hem van me af te halen. hij zwaaide met zijn armen om hen van zich te krijgen en dus liet hij mij even los en probeerde ik weg te komen. hij heeft mij ingehaald en duwde me weer tegen de muur: je gaat niet weg, ik kom je achterna, desnoods bij jou thuis. je mag pas gaan tot wanneer ik je het zeg oke! ik werd weer kwaad en keek diep in zijn ogen: kijk, naar mijn weten ben je verloofd of getrouwd, het interreseert me eigelijk ook niet maar gedraag je als een echte man en wees je vrouw trouw in plaats van met meisjes te zitten flikflooien jah en met die meisje (en ik wees naar het vervelende wicht) op te trekken. hij keek me verbaasd aan en zei dan: hoe weet je dat ik verloofd ben? ik weet alles, en laat me nu los of ik ga roepen tot zelfs de doden me horen! op dit moment liet hij mij los en ik wandelde met de meisjes rustig verder, hij en het meisje achterlatend. ik hoorde het meisje hem nog verwijten slingeren, waarschijnlijk wist zij dat nog niet. ( het meisje zal me nu vast nog meer haten dan ervoor, maar daar kan ik niets aan doen) we kwamen eerst aan bij de meisjes thuis en ze wouden me nog naar binnen uitnodigen maar ik weigerde hun uitnodiging omdat ik anders laat thuis zou komen en het was al bijna donker. me moeder en vader zouden er niet blij mee zijn dat ik nog in het donker thuiskom. dus ik stapte alleen verder, nogal snelstappen zou ik het noemen, je moest me eens zien.  :jumping:  

nog 3 straten te gaan en ik was thuis, het ene straatje is nogal groot en donker en leeg en ik werd bang, ik had ook het gevoel dat ik achtervolgt werd. ik keek de hele tijd achter me om maar ik zag niemand, toch was ik nog steeds bang.  :schrik:  ik haatte deze straat, dit maakt me altijd zo bang. ik liep snel verder in de hoop dat ik mijn broer ofzo zou tegenkomen die met me naar huis kon lopen. 

ik zag in de verte een auto, ik maar hopen dat me broer dat is maar toen die dichterbij kwam was hij dat toch niet. het voertuig reed heel traag voorbij mij. hierdoor werd ik nog meer bang. het voertuig ging dan weer snel voorbij en het heeft me opgelucht. ik liep weer snel door.

ik was even met mijn gedachten aan wat er vandaag is gebeurd, het geval met youssef, ons afspraakje met karim, het vervelende meisje, dan de verloofde klootzak! op dat moment voelde ik een hand op mijn schouder. van de schrik ben ik 10km in de lucht gesprongen en landde ik weer fijntjes terug op het vaste land naast de verloofde klootzak! mijn hart ging tekeer van de schrik en hij zag aan mijn gezicht dat ik bang werd en begon te beven. hij keek me aan en lachte nog eens hard.  :hardlach:  en hield me weer stevig vast. ik kon me niet bewegen nog steeds van de schrik, hij maakte misbruik van mijn onmacht. hij duwde me tegen de muur hard aan en begon me te kussen en te strelen. ik landde weer op aarde en probeerde hem van me af te duwen, toen ik besefte dat hij veel sterker was stampte ik met mijn voeten en toen kwam ik op het idee om tegen zijn ballen te stoten. ik hefde mijn knie op en BAMM!! tussen zijn benen. dit moest hem heel veel pijn gedaan hebben want hij liet me los en ik rende vlug weg. ik keek achter me om, om te zien of hij daar nog is en zag hem nog in zijn ballen wrijven. met een hardkloppende hart liep ik snel verder. ik kon niet hard lopen door mijn stomme hakschoenen en had het idee om het uit te doen maar daar had ik geen tijd voor dus liep ik gewoon al zuchtend verder. toen ik om de hoek van mijn huis was, duwde iemand mij weer hard tegen de muur aan. HIER GA JE SPIJT VAN KRIJGEN, JIJ VUILE ..............!!!!! zei de verloofde klootzak en liep weg. ik bleef even staan zodat het me allemaal wat doordrong. dus hij volgde me naar huis, hield me tegen in een donker straat, probeerde me te kussen en te strelen, ik gaf hem een kniestoot en hier ga ik spijt van krijgen???? uh uh mooi niet, en ik liep verder naar mijn huis.........


Moet ik verder of niet? just tell me.

love yaaaaaaaaaaa xxxxjes

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Ga GAuw Verder Schattie.. Dikke Kus Je Doet Het GOedd  :love:   :engel:

----------


## Fara_23

Hey meisie!!

JA gaat goed op school hoor, heb t wel druk maar maak tussendoor effe tijd om te kijken of je al een vervolgje hebt geplaatst!!!

Wat betreft dit vervolgje: Sooooooo, `you go girl`  :wohaa:  ....!!!! Wat een smerige kl**tzak zeg!!! Gatverdamme!!!


Ga gauw weer verder alsje kan!  :jeweetog:  

bousa`s

----------


## ladyke

ik bleef even staan zodat het me allemaal wat doordrong. dus hij volgde me naar huis, hield me tegen in een donker straat, probeerde me te kussen en te strelen, ik gaf hem een kniestoot en hier ga ik spijt van krijgen???? uh uh mooi niet, en ik liep verder naar mijn huis.........

ik liep het huis binnen en ging snel naar de douche, ik waste me gezicht, me mond, me handen. ik kon er niet meer tegen en deed mijn kleren uit en dook gewoon helemaal onder de douche. toen ik klaar was liep ik snel naar mijn kamer en lag op mijn bed en dacht wat er allemaal vandaag is gebeurd. en toen dacht ik weer aan said (de jongen die mij al een tijdje achtervolgde en me zelfs voor heel de winkel voor me heeft gezongen) en bedacht nog snel dat die mijn nummer had. ik vergat mijn tas dat nog beneden lag en rende er snel naar toe. toen ik keek op mijn telefoon in de hoop dat hij mij gebeld zou hebben heb ik niets gemist.  :frons:  dus ik liep al ontgoocheld terug naar boven. ik liet me weer vallen op bed met mijn telefoon naast mij. ik viel voor 10 min in slaap want was echt moe. ik werd wakker gemaakt door mijn klaarwakkere broer die nog even me mening wou horen hoe hij eruit ziet. ewa rania, hoe zie ik eruit?  :wijs:  jaja mo, je ziet er toch altijd goed uit, wat vraag je me nou?  :lekpuh:  hahahaha ja dat is waar, maar voor de zekerheid he  :Cool:  en hij keek nog even naar mijn spiegel en wreef nog even over zijn glad geschoren huid en verliet daarna mijn kamer. ik kon toch niet meer verder slapen maar had ook geen zin om iets te doen. mijn pc heb ik zelfs niet aangedaan of mijn msn heb ik niet gecheckt. ik had gewoon geen zin in niets. ik keek wat ik kon doen en toen ging mijn telefoon. er verscheen een grooooote glimlach op mijn gezicht en ik rende naar mijn telefoon. al zuchtend nam ik op:

rania: (zucht) (zucht) alloe?
said: eeeeey zina, alles goed schatje?
rania: ja hmdl en met jou?
said: jaaaa heeel goed, je hebt me vandaag echt blij gemaakt weet je dat schatje?
rania: ahja? hoezo dan?
said: wel, omdat jij mij vandaag tijd gaf en je me een kans geeft om elkaar te leren kennen he. 
rania: ah zo, ewa jaah
said: je zag er vandaag heel mooi uit weet je, maar je zag er altijd al heel goed uit dusjah.
rania: hoe altijd, je hebt me nog 2 of 3 keer gezien toch? toch?
said: euh jah natuurlijk...maar ik bedoel wel die 3 keer he.
rania: hmmm.... owkeej.
said: weet je, je hebt echt mooie stem.
rania: (bloos, gelukkig kon die mij niet zien) euhm... dank je
said: ewa wat heb je vandaag allemaal mgemaakt??? 
rania: eum.. veel 
said: ow wat dan als ik mag vragen?
rania: .................................



moet ik verder schatjes??? xxxxxxjes

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door Fara_23_ 
> *Hey meisie!!
> 
> JA gaat goed op school hoor, heb t wel druk maar maak tussendoor effe tijd om te kijken of je al een vervolgje hebt geplaatst!!!
> 
> Wat betreft dit vervolgje: Sooooooo, `you go girl`  ....!!!! Wat een smerige kl**tzak zeg!!! Gatverdamme!!!
> 
> 
> Ga gauw weer verder alsje kan!  
> ...



hey fara

ik ben blij te horen dat het goed gaat op school, dat je het druk hebt is normaal, maar dat je tijd maakt om te kijken voor vervolgjes is heeeeeeel lief van je  :lachu:  xxxxxxxxjes 

en ja hoor, kl**tzak is ie inderdaad! er bestaan zoveel kl**tzakken maar dat deze nog verloofd is maakt hem nog erger, veryyyy zielig toch? 

beslama lieferdddd  :knipoog:

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door _BrokenGirl__ 
> *Ga GAuw Verder Schattie.. Dikke Kus Je Doet Het GOedd  *



thxxxx schatje  :grote grijns:  jij maakt mij ook altijd blij.
ik hoop dat het bij jou ook allemaal goed gaat in het leven en op school of werk?



maar heb ik maar 2 fans?
dit maakt het me wel gemakkelijk om te kunnen reageren maar toch  :moe:  maar brokengirl en fara ik ga voor jullie verder blijven doen hoor  :grote grijns:  

xxxxxxjes ladieeeeees

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Ga Verderrrr  :bril:   :engel:  Dikke Kus LIeverddd

----------


## Fara_23

Ofcourseeeeeee moet je verder gaan!!!  :Wink:  

Ahahah! Ja je hebt maar 2 fans, maar wel `hele trouwe fans` ...!!!!

 :tik:  

bousa`s from you know who!!!

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door Fara_23_ 
> *Ofcourseeeeeee moet je verder gaan!!!  
> 
> Ahahah! Ja je hebt maar 2 fans, maar wel `hele trouwe fans` ...!!!!
> 
>  
> 
> bousa`s from you know who!!!*


hehe jah dat merk ik, maar ik ben jullie heel dankbaar dat jullie blijven reageren  :boogie:  

en natuuuuuuuuuuurlijk ga ik verder ik ben al bezig......

komt er zo meteen aan ladies I'm Comin' Up!  :wijs:

----------


## ladyke

said: weet je, je hebt echt mooie stem.
rania: (bloos, gelukkig kon die mij niet zien) euhm... dank je
said: ewa wat heb je vandaag allemaal mgemaakt??? 
rania: eum.. veel 
said: ow wat dan als ik mag vragen?
rania: eum....jah, ben met lamya en loubna iets gaan eten, hebben plezier gemaakt en gelachen, normale dingen je weet wel  :jeweetog: 
said: aah goed zo. lamya en loubna zijn die meisjes die bij je waren toch?
rania: jah inderdaad, ewa wat heb jij gedaan?
said: ikke, ik heb ook gewoon met vrienden lol gemaakt.
rania: mooi zo, wat ga je vanavond nog doen?
said: hmm.... ik dacht eigelijk misschien konden wij samen wat doen?
rania: wat nu? hahahahah wil je vliegende schoenen zien ofzo?
said: ahahahah je bedoelt het is al laat jek?
rania: hahah jah inderdaad! 
said: wagha (oke) misschien morgen dan? of moet je naar school?
rania: ja waarschijnlijk wel he  :blozen: 
said: kunnen we daarna wat doen?
rania: hahah nee hoor, ik spreek niet met je af, is te vlug weet je wel
said:  :wat?!:  okey dan. 
rania: weet je said ik moet je laten
said: oooooow zo vlug al? 
rania: jah heb nog veel te doen.
said: oke schatje ik bel morgen dan oke
rania: jah is goed beslama said
said: beslama schat! muaaah!

en ik haak weer in, gooide mijn telefoon op bed en sprong er daarna weer zelf in. ik dacht aan het telefoontje (wat was hij lief, en knap ook damn!) en toen dacht ik weer aan youssef zijn telefoontje en dan weer aan karim en als laatste de verloofde klootzak! aarghh! wat kon hij mij boos maken, die zielige mormel toch!  :terrorist:  ik zal er spijt van krijgen zei hij, hahahahahha ik moest er echt om lachen! maar jah om van die gedachtes verlost te geraken liep ik naar beneden en dacht weer aan said  :love:  opeens verscheen er weer een glimlach op mijn gezicht. ik kon het niet beheersen en zo liep ik de woonkamer binnen. eigelijk was ik er zelfs niet van bewust dat ik een lach op mijn gezicht had totdat ik mijn moeder raar zag kijken naar mij. ik had het door en deed alsof alles weer normaal was  :watte?:  mijn moeder zei: wat lach je nou? euhm euhm mama, gewoon om iets wat er daarnet gebeurde? wat is er dan gebeurd edjie (dochter)? euhm... gewoon om lamya....

gelukkig liet mijn moeder het daarbij, en ik stapte op de bediening af.... mijn klein broertje was tv aan het kijken met de bediening in zijn handen en als hij tv kijkt dan beseft die niets wat er rond hem gebeurt. er mag een bom naast hem ontploffen en hij zal het nog niet door hebben. dus ik liep naar hem toe en pakte de bediening van zijn handen. toen schoot hij wakker en riep: WAAT? IK HAD HET EERST! GA JIJ MAAR WAT GAAN MSN'EN MET YOUSSEF! ik liet de bediening vallen en keerde me weer terug naar hem... wat zei je? ja je hebt me goed gehoord, moest je maar je msn niet opengelaten hebben toen je wegging deze morgend. ik kon me niet meer herrinneren dat ik smorgens nog op msn was geweest, het zal wel zeker??? maar ooooh mijn goddd??? wat als ie mij nou verraad bij mo? he's gonna eat me!! en wat deed je op mijn kamer? ik wou ook op de pc, heb namelijk een nieuw vriendinnetje. snotneus je bent nog maar 15jaar en je komt elke dag af met nieuwe vriendinnetjes? (ik was bang dat hij ook zo een klootzak gaat worden) najim, waar laat je die andere meisjes dan? ewa rania, ze hoeven dat toch niet te weten? dit maakte me weer boos en had zin om hem een klets te geven, maar ookal is hij 15jaar hij was veel sterker dan mij, dus liet ik het gewoon bij praten. najim, je weet dat het niet goed is wat je doet, waarom begin jij teneerste aan vriendinnetjes, maak eerst je school af en leer dan een meisjes kennen en speel niet met hun voeten. ocharme zo jong en ze worden al geplayd  :jammer: . opeens keek hij op en zij met stoere blik op zijn gezicht terwijl hij nog eens aan zijn kraag friemeld: wie zegt dat ze jong zijn? deze is wel 18 jaar he?  :eyebrow:  WaaaaaaaT? jij kleine snotneus. en weten ze dat je 15 bent? nee toch, ik ben er 19! (jah hij lijkt wel 23 maar toch, je speelt niet met hun voeten toch?) najim, doe nou niet stom en doe dat niet meer goed! wat scheelt jou zus, heeft youssef jou gedumpt ofzo, je zou eigelijk met me mee lachen! (ja eigelijk wel, ik wou er alles over weten, over zijn vriendinnetjes, maar ik wist niet dat ze 18 waren ) hij begon weer over youssef. ik kon het niet aanhoren wat hij allemaal te zeggen hebben, maar moest toch weten hoe hij dat weet. hoe bedoel je najim.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  jah ik ben op je pc geweest en toen ik me wou aanmelden stond jou msn aan en iemand sprak je aan en stuurde buzzers enzo en ik nam een kijkje gewoon uit nieuwschierigheid he  :hihi:  hij lachte nog even en ging verder. ik zei hallo en die zei dan weer heeeey schatje, ik heb je gemist, waarom antwoorde je maar niet? en ik antwoorde daarop dat ik hem ook gemist heb en dat ik ongelooflijk veel van hem hou en dat ik verliefd ben op hem. dus eigelijk hou jij van hem en ben je verliefd op hem. hahahaha ik keek geschrokken op en viel op de zetel achter mij en hij lachte nog eens verder. WAAROM NAJIM? EN SINDS WANNEER KEN JE HET WOORD HOUDEN?? ja jij zegt dat altijd tegen mij als je me nodig hebt om naar de bakker te gaan weet je nog? hahaahha en lachte weer. owneee wat moet ik nou doen, wat moet ik nou zeggen tegen hem, wat als die denkt dat ik echt van em hou? wat als die denkt dat ik echt verliefd op em ben? al die vragen kwamen in me op. ik moest maken dat hij zweeg en ik weet dat ik mijn kleine broertje (wat je klein kunt noemen) gewoon 10 moest geven en hij was het vergeten. ik zei hem dat hij moest zwijgen en dit aan niemand mag vertellen ons "kleine" geheimpje. hij keek op en weet dat ik hem daarvoor geld moest geven. omdat hij mijn broertje is vond ik dat niet erg, dus ik haalde 10 boven. en hij keek me stomverbaasd aan, wat geef je nou, ik ben geen 15jaar hoor.  :hihi:  ik heb een vriendinnetje te onderhouden weet je nog? nou moet ik werken voor die vriendinnetje van ook nog? dat zij je dan geld geeft he zij is er toch 18 ze zal er wel hebben.  :puh:  nee zie mijn broertje, zij heeft geen geheimen he. en ik keek hem boos aan en gooide een briefje van 20 naar hem en liep weg voor hij meer ging vragen. als snel hoorde ik hem nog zeggen: jaja is goed, normaal zou ik meer vragen voor dit grooooot geheim maar omdat je m'n zus bent, is dit ook goed love youuuu riep hij mij nog achterna. en verdwenen was ik naar boven. ik lag in mijn bedje weer om over iets te piekeren. deze keer was het om mijn kleine broertje, niet omdat hij 18-jarige meisjes date, dat is ook wel erg maar op dat moment had ik andere dingen aan me hoofd. het feit dat hij op mijn msn is gegaan en gesproken heeft met youssef. al plots schoot me te binnen dat ik ook wel wou weten wat hij gezegd heeft en stapte zonder denken mijn bedje uit en liep weer naar mijn broertje najim. najiiiiiiiiiim kwil even met je praten. wat zei hij dan toen je gesproken hebt met youssef?? hij keek me aan en deed gebaren dat ik hem nog meer geld moest geven als ik dat wil weten. ik keek hem razend aan en zei dat ik geeeeen geld meer heb! ok ok zei die dan ander keertje. wel hij zei dat hij ook verliefd is op jou maar dat je dat al heel lang wist. en oja hij zou je bellen vanavond.  :hihi:  ik liep weer door naar mijn kamer en mijn broertje riep me nog achterna: de rekening stuur ik je nog op he, ik weet waar je woont! hahahahahah! en liep kwaad door naar me kamer. ik plofte me weer op me bed. op dat moment ging me telefoon over........ het was inderdaad youssef ........ 


moet ik verder????

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

We Want More We Want More  :wow:   :duim:  GA VERDERRRR!!!!
Is Heel Goed Meidd Dikke Kusjesss

----------


## Fara_23

ahahahahahah!!! Ofcourse moet je door!!!!


 :wohaa:

----------


## ladyke

wel hij zei dat hij ook verliefd is op jou maar dat je dat al heel lang wist. en oja hij zou je bellen vanavond. ik liep weer door naar mijn kamer en mijn broertje riep me nog achterna: de rekening stuur ik je nog op he, ik weet waar je woont! hahahahahah! en liep kwaad door naar me kamer. ik plofte me weer op me bed. op dat moment ging me telefoon over........ het was inderdaad youssef ........  

ik begon te piekeren in mijn warme bedje. ineens kreeg ik het koud. ik had het idee om gewoon niet op te pakken, daarvoor schaamde ik me gewoon rot!  :blozen:  na dat me telefoon wel 5x is overgegaan, stuurde hij mij een smsje met het volgende:  

ewa schat, waarom pak je niet op? ik wil je spreken, het is belangrijk. neem alsjeblieft op of als je nu niet kan praten bel me dan vlug oke? ik hou van je rania, dat weet je  . 

nu wist ik niet wat ik moest doen. het is belangrijk zegt die? wat is er zo belangrijk? het heeft zeker iets te maken wat mijn broer heeft geflikt. onee hij denkt echt dat ik verliefd op em ben. wat moet ik nu doen? op dat moment ging me telefoon weer over, het was youssef en zonder dat ik het besefte accepteerde ik de oproep.

allo, salaam alikom zei ik. alikom salaam hoorde ik met een rustige stem aan de andere kant van de lijn. meteen vloog hij met de deur in huis en was hij niet meer zo rustig. ewa waarom pak je niet op? euhm euhm... ja ik heb het nu pas gezien, ewa alles goed met je? ja hmdl zei youssef. en met jou schatje? hmdl zei ik weer. voor ik er nog iets kon tussenkrijgen begon hij met praten. ewa schatje, weet je dat je me vandaag blij hebt gemaakt, vanaf ik jou heb gesproken deze morgen liep ik de hele dag met een bigsmile van me ene oor naar de andere oor op mijn gezicht. hahahaha zei ik omdat ik er niets op kan zeggen. hij nam terug het woord en zei: meen je dat nu echt wat je daarnet zei? euhm...zonder ik het heb beseft zei ik: euhm.. jah.... (shit dacht ik bij mezelf) en vlug corrigeerde ik mezelf en zei met haperende stem: euhm... ik euhm.. be-bedoel euhm.... neen! youssef, sorry maar dat was ik niet die deze morgend met je bezig was, het was mijn kleine broer die met je sprak en zich voordeed als mij omdat ik mij ben vergeten af te melden. op dit moment hoorde ik niets meer aan de andere kant van de lijn. een paar seconden later hoorde ik dan een zucht en hij sprak verder: jah ik dacht het wel....dat je niet verliefd kon zijn op mij, dus in het vervolg moet ik oppassen of ik wel echt met je bezig ben op msn of niet? euhm...neen zei ik dan, het is eenmalig, geloof me ik laat het nooit meer open, ik ga wel 10x kijken of ik me heb afgemeld  :hihi:  goed? jah moheem...dan was ik vandaag toch een beetje gelukkig maarjah geluk blijft niet duren he. sorry youssef, dat was niet de bedoeling maar je weet dat ik je toch wel graag heb, maar verliefd, ik word niet snel verliefd. (ze3ma, ik ben verliefd op iedereen ja!) dat dacht ik al ging youssef verder... ewa heb jij vandaag nog aan me gedacht? ja hoor, all the time zei ik. ewa mlieh (goed dan) wat ga je morgen nog doen zei youssef dan... euhm.... ging ik verder...ik weet het nog niet, morgen is het wel school dusseuh....niet veel, en jij? ja ik dacht dat we misschien konden afspreken, ik heb je nog nooit in het echt gezien. dat gaat niet zei ik dan... ik wil nog niet met je afspreken.. toen ging hij verder dat ik hem niet vertrouwde en dat hij niet is zoals de andere jongens...(op dat moment moest ik denken aan said die mij dat ook heeft gezegd.. ach jongens toch he  :jammer:  ) dat ligt niet aan vertrouwen ging ik verder, ik spreek gewoon niet zo snel af...ik wil je eerst leren kennen via telefoon en daarna kunnen we misschien eens afspreken.... hij hefde zijn stem op en zei: ewaaa, we spreken nu al 2 maand door de telefoon, wat wil je nog meer? dit kon ik niet pikken en zei dat hij dan maar een ander meisje moest zoeken die zo vlug afspreekt!!  :puh:  en ik haakte in! (oeps dacht ik nog even, maar dit kon toch niet zo verder, waarom moet hij kwaad worden omdat ik niet zo vlug wil afspreken met hem.??) ik deed mijn telefoon onder mijn kussen en trekte mijn dekentje over mijn hoofd heen.. toen voelde ik een verschrikkelijke bzzzzzz onder mijn kussen en zag dat hij terug gebeld had..... ik nam niet op ik was nog te kwaad en ik wou het niet riskeren om domme dingen te zeggen tegen hem en negeerde het oproep... het bzzzzzzz was gestopt en ik ging weer verder slapen tot ik weer een bzzzzzz hoorde, dit keer was het een smsje, ik nam mijn telefoon en las het smsje : 

hey schatje, sorry dat ik zo heb gereageerd, maar ik wil je echt zien. safe ik begrijp dat je nog niet wilt, ik geef je daarvoor te tijd die je wilt, ik hoop dat je me ooit die kans geeft om je te zien, want ik smelt gewoon al weg bij het horen van je stem. ik bel je morgen oke, ga jij maar slapen want morgen school. xxxx  


jaja whatever blabla.... met die gedachte viel ik in slaap ........ 

verder of verder??

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

DIt is Echt Een Heel Mooi Verhaal..
Ga Zo Verderrr  :knipoog:   :engel:  

Dikke Kusjesss  :love2:

----------


## ladyke

het bzzzzzzz was gestopt en ik ging weer verder slapen tot ik weer een bzzzzzz hoorde, dit keer was het een smsje, ik nam mijn telefoon en las het smsje : 
hey schatje, sorry dat ik zo heb gereageerd, maar ik wil je echt zien. safe ik begrijp dat je nog niet wilt, ik geef je daarvoor te tijd die je wilt, ik hoop dat je me ooit die kans geeft om je te zien, want ik smelt gewoon al weg bij het horen van je stem. ik bel je morgen oke, ga jij maar slapen want morgen school. xxxx  jaja whatever blabla.... met die gedachte viel ik in slaap ........   

VoLGenDE HOofDStUk....

Ik hoorde de bzzzzzz weer van me gsmwekker onder me kussen...ik zag dat het weer 7h.....ik sliep verder tot ik me moeder onderaan de trappen hoorde roepen: raniaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, kesenieeeeeee (opstaaaan!) school! voor me moeder weer ging roepen stond ik vliegensvlug op... ik rende met me slaperige ogen naar de badkamer, botste eerst tegen de muur en ging dan de badkamer binnen.. ik keek naar de spiegel...(hmmm wat heb ik mooie ogen smorgens) ik waste vlug me gezicht, daar gaat mijn mooie ogen....., neenee hmdl was wel trots op me ogen hmdl. deed rotho (rituele wassing), liep terug naar me kamer, bidden, vlug mijn jeans aan, roos truitje, liep naar beneden, ontbeet, jasje aan, kusje aan me moeder die mij al de deur opendeed (ze wou me echt buiten he), deurtje dicht, fietsje open, coursen naar school, kwam lamya en loubna nog eens onderweg tegen, zo zuchten dat ze deden. ik naderde de meisjes en liet ze stoppen. Wat voor een haast seg, waar gaan jullie naar toe, hahahahah! lamya keek me aan en zei: jah, voor jou geen probleem he te laat komen. sh*t jong, we hebben ons overslapen, de wekker deed het niet! haast je, wil je nog koffieklets houden ofzo? ja is al goed is al goed pfff..... jou valt er ook niet veel te zeggen smorgens he, nerd! en we gingen verder, ik en loubna op ons gemak en lamya zuchtend op haar fiets 10m verder... (jah lamya was altijd zo een schoolfreak, ze mag niet te laat komen, of maar 1 nota in haar agenda) loubna zei: al een geluk dat ik jou tegenkom, dan moet ik niet mee coursen en zuchten met haar pff..... haahahah zei ik dan nog... voor ik haar nog iets kon zeggen, keek lamya om en riep: haaaast jullie eens , we komen te laat....

en we reden sneller om lamya maar blij te maken, gelukkig voor haar kwamen we net op tijd aan, de bel ging en we liepen naar de klas...
de leerkracht keek mij al aan en zei: amai rania, u had ik hier niet verwacht  :hihi:  gelukkig konden ze nog mee lachen, alle leerkrachten kenden mij al ondertussen, en elke dag nablijven geven vonden ze ook maar niets.... we gingen de lekker warme klas binnen.......


later meer vervolggggg 

beslemaaaaaa schatjess xxxxxxjes

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

:regie:  Ga Verderrrr  :jumping:  

Dikke Kusjes  :melig:

----------


## ladyke

en we reden sneller om lamya maar blij te maken, gelukkig voor haar kwamen we net op tijd aan, de bel ging en we liepen naar de klas...
de leerkracht keek mij al aan en zei: amai rania, u had ik hier niet verwacht gelukkig konden ze nog mee lachen, alle leerkrachten kenden mij al ondertussen, en elke dag nablijven geven vonden ze ook maar niets.... we gingen de lekker warme klas binnen....... 


volgende hoofdstuk...

We gingen naar de lekker warme klas en ik zette me weer van achter (mijn vaste plaatste ondertussen, want naast lamya mocht ik niet meer zitten..) en lamya en loubna gingen ook naar hun plaats net zoals al de anderen. de leerkracht riep mij naar voren om bladeren rond te delen. (pff..kan zij dat niet doen? ik voel mij terug in de kleuterklas) maar ik sprak niet tegen, al goed dat ik nooit nablijven krijg wegens me te laatkomen altijd, dus deed ik wat van me werd verwacht... ik deelde het pakje uit en toen ik bij lamya aankwam schuifde ze me een briefje naar me toe... ik stop het briefje vlug in mijn broekzak en ze knikte nog eens naar mij... ik knikte terug en ging verder met uitdelen. ik kwam dan aan bij loubna en zij schuifde mij ook een briefje, ik stak haar briefje ook in mijn zakken en knikte ook eens naar haar en zij lachte terug... iedereen had zijn pakje al gekregen en ik ging naar mijn plaats. ik haalde het briefje van lamya uit mijn zakken en begon het te lezen:

he rania, sorry dat ik zo grof was deze morgen maar je kent me he, ik wil niet te laat komen, iets wat jij ook moet leren. maar wat ik je eigelijk wilde vertellen is, sinds wanneer ben je verliefd op youssef? ik dacht dat je die jongen niet graag had? of heb ik het mis? maar goed, ik heb hem gesproken gisterenavond op msn en hij vertelde me dat jij hem gezegd hebt dat je verliefd op hem bent en dat je zelfs van hem houdt. ik wil hier alles over weten ja! straks vertel je me heel het verhaal. groetjes lamya.

oooh my god dacht ik bij mezelf, ale je kon dat wel van me gezicht aflezen dat ik was geschrokken. hoe kan hij dat al gezegd hebben tegen lamya als hij mij nog niet heeft gesproken. jah oke hij dacht wel dat ik hem heb gesproken, maar hij heeft mij niet echt gesproken, het was mijn broer, jah ik kon er zelf niet aan uit. ik draaide het blaadje om en antwoorde:

lamya,
straks hoor je het hele verhaal en je zal echt verschieten, ik ben zelf ook geschrokken dus jij zeker. ik laat je nu nog even creperen oke? hihi  :jeweetog:  
groetjes rania.

ik haalde vervolgends loubna haar briefje naar boven, het was echt in een vorm van een pakje, wel 10x gevouwd en vanboven nog eens gekleurd. ik maakte het open en dacht dit is wel een heeeel mysterieus pakje. toen ik het openkreeg zag ik staan: BOE! 

hahaha dat is nou typisch loubna, ik had het moeten weten.... ik keek haar aan en ik zag haar al lachen. ik moest er ook van lachen. wat kon zij toch gestoord zijn, maar ik had haar heeeel graag. zij is echt een apart meisje, van haar soort heb je niet veel. ze kan lief, b*tchie, verlegen en hard zijn tegelijk.

ik maakte van haar briefje een propje en liep naar de vuilbak, de vuilbak was links vooraan de klas maar ik moest langs lamya om haar het briefje met de antwoord gaan die volledig in de rechterhoek zat. met andere woorden, ik maakte een wandeling door de klas. ik gaf lamya het briefje en liep dan naar de vuilbak. de leerkracht keek mij aan en zei: is het gezellig ja? wat heb je lamya gegeven? ik weet dat het een briefje was. lamya stop dat maar vlug weg of je mag het voor de hele klas lezen oke? (ik voelde me weer in de kleuterklasjes, 2d keer deze morgend) lamya stak het briefje in haar zakken en ik ging weer door naar de vuilbak, gooide het propje in de vuilbak en ging richting mijn plaats. ik zette me neer toen plots mijn telefoon afging. ik was vergeten dat het nog op luid stond.  :blozen:  de leerkracht dreigde me telefoon af te pakken en ik verontschuldigde me vlug en zei dat ik het niet wist en het nog op luid stond. na bevel van de leerkracht deed ik mijn telefoon weer op stil. maar natuurlijk kon ik het niet laten om te kijken van wie ik telefoon kreeg. ik zag weer dat het een anonieme oproep was en stop het weer weg. we kregen weer les en na een paar minuten ging de bel. tijd om naar de volgende les te gaan.

na wel 6x van klas te veranderen ging de laatste bel om naar huis te gaan. ik ging met lamya naar huis want me moeder zou daar ook zijn... we fietsten alle drie richting hun huis. toen we daar aankwamen, kregen we koffie en lekkere koffiekoeken aangeboden. we smulden snel en gingen dan naar boven... we hebben gebid... en wouden nog snel even naar buiten gaan.. wat rondwandelen... het was toch nog licht... alle drie gezellig de straten op.. we kwamen veel mensen tegen.. gedag zeggen en sommige hun levensverhaal aanhoren en dan weer terug weg.. we kwamen karim tegen.. heeeey meisjes... dat is lang geleden... hoe gaat het met jullie? ja goed hmdl zei ik snel en met jou? hmdl... waar gaan jullie naartoe? euhm...gewoon wandelen zonder bestemming en jij? ja ik ben hier ook maar wat aan het ronddwalen.. gaan we samen iets leuks gaan doen? nee liever niet zei ik snel voor die met ideetjes afkwam.. we moeten nu toch bijna naar huis dus jah... ah ok ik snap het wel.. het is bijna laat geworden. ja inderdaad, karim wij gaan jou laten, we moeten door, misschien volgende keer.. oke schat is goed, ik hou je eraan... en gaf me een knipoog... beslama zeiden ik, lamya en loubna in koor... en we liepen weg.... het was inderdaad bijna donker geworden dus we keren vlug naar huis voor we preken gingen krijgen... (alhoewel als er bezoek is, letten ze zelfs niet op ons, dus we konden eigelijk nog wat blijven, maar dat deden we dus niet) we liepen de donkere straten in en uit, tot we de verloofde klootzak tegenkwamen, opeens moest ik weer denken aan wat hij zei, dat ik spijt zou krijgen enzo... het werd stil bij ons maar dat wou ik niet, anders denkt die nog dat we bang zijn ofzo dus ik begon gewoon normaal te praten en gelukkig antwoorden ze normaal terug.. hij naderde dichterbij tot hij voor me neus stopte ... 


schatjes, moet ik verder of niet?

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Ik Wil Meer Meisje .. Jouw Verhaal Laat Me Rillingen Krijgen  :petaf:  
Doe Gauw Verder  :denk:  

Dikke Kusjessss

----------


## ladyke

we liepen de donkere straten in en uit, tot we de verloofde klootzak tegenkwamen, opeens moest ik weer denken aan wat hij zei, dat ik spijt zou krijgen enzo... het werd stil bij ons maar dat wou ik niet, anders denkt die nog dat we bang zijn ofzo dus ik begon gewoon normaal te praten en gelukkig antwoorden ze normaal terug.. hij naderde dichterbij tot hij voor me neus stopte ... 

ik zag hem voor mij stoppen, hij keek mij aan en zette 1 van zijn schijnheilig lachen op, ik gaf hem een dodelijke blik en liep langs hem heen... gelukkig heeft hij deze keer niets gezegd want daar had ik geen zin in en we moesten ook maken dat we vlug thuis kwamen dus we zetten er een beetje speed in.. 

opeens herrinnerde lamya dat ik haar nog iets moest vertellen...
lamya: ojaaaaaaaaaaaaa je moest me nog iets vertellen remember??? 
ze deed me eerlijk gezegd even schrikken want ik was met mijn gedachten afgedwaald naar die verloofde klootzak... 
rania: euhm.. euhm.. ojah, ik was het bijna ook vergeten, jij vergeet niets he  :laser:  
lamya: hahaha zie ik soms uit dat ik iets vergeet? en hoe kan ik dit nou vergeten? je bent verliefd....  :verliefd:  en ze lachte me nog eens toe.

rania: neeeeeeeee, hahaahha dat ben ik niet!!! je gaat kapot lachen als je dit hoort hahahahah......
lamya: vertel vertel
loubna: ja vertel haahhaah (en ze begon al te lachen voor ik iets zei hahaha)
rania: wel jah het is niet echt grappig maar toch... wel mijn broertje najim jah wie anders zou zoiets doen aarghh 
lamya: onee hahhaha wat heeft hij dit keer gedaan??
loubna: (zoals gewoonlijk) hahahaahhah
rania: wel ik heb eens perongelijk mijn msn open laten staan en najim ging op mijn pc en zag dat er iemand mij aangesproken heeft.. het was youssef en hij vond het weer zo leuk om mij te verraden...
lamya: verraden? verraden dat je verliefd op hem bent?
rania: neee ik bedoel.. euhm... ik bedoel.... verkeerde woordkeuze.. ik bedoel hij vond het leuk om mij belachelijk te maken... en hem zeggen dat ik verliefd op hem ben enzo en dat ik zelfs van hem hou...
lamya: haahahah die was wel goed... dus hij heeft in jouw naam gesproken met youssef?? hahaha, oneee dat wil zeggen dat hij dat weet van youssef...??
rania: ja maar geen probleem, hij gaat zwijgen, heb hem 20 gegeven.
loubna: hahaahahha, jah geld maakt gelukkig he...
rania: jah amai nog niet...  :boos: 
rania: dus nu dacht die de hele dag dat ik dat heb gezegd 
lamya: onee dit ziet er niet goed uit
rania: maar hij heeft dan in de avond gebeld en ik heb het kunnen uitleggen...
lamya: ow, en hoe reageerde hij dan?
rania: gewoon, ze3ma ontgoocheld maar jah..

we kwamen na ons gesprek veilig thuis en we gingen binnen richting hun kamer... ze riepen ons al snel beneden om te komen eten en dat deden we ook.... we zaten allemaal lekker aan tafel.. tot ik de bzzzz van mijn telefoon hoorde afgaan... gelukkig was het een beetje druk aan tafel en heeft niemand het gehoord... ik verzette mijn stoel en liep richting de badkamer... ik haalde mijn telefoon uit mijn zakken en zag op mijn display dat het said was.... er verscheen automatisch een glimlach op mijn gezicht, ik nam op.....

R: salaam aleykoem...
S: aleykoem salaam... alles goed schatje?
R: hmdl en met jou?
S: goed, dank je ... ewa wat heeft mijn schatje vandaag allemaal gedaan?
R: euhm.. niet veel, gewoon school, beetje gewandeld met de meiden en nu bij familie...
S: ooow heel mooi...
R: wat heb jij gedaan?
S: .. ...aan jou gedacht?
R: ......... 

moet ik verder????

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Ge Snel VErderrrrr  :party:   :ole:  

Dikke Kusjes  :verliefd:

----------


## Fara_23

Sooooooooo...Heb effe wat gemist zeg!!! Heb het soo druk gehad met school dat ik even je verhaal heb moeten missen...Maar heb het net allemaal ingehaald!!!

Yalla meisie, zid zid zid!!!!!  :hihi:

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door Fara_23_ 
> *Sooooooooo...Heb effe wat gemist zeg!!! Heb het soo druk gehad met school dat ik even je verhaal heb moeten missen...Maar heb het net allemaal ingehaald!!!
> 
> Yalla meisie, zid zid zid!!!!! *



aaah mooi 
you're backk - missed-yaaa :kus:

hoe gaat het met jou? alles goed op school?

 :blauwe kus:

----------


## ladyke

R: wat heb jij gedaan?
S: .. ...aan jou gedacht?
R: ahzo, zo onzeker?
S: nee, wollah heb hele tijd aan jou zitten denken..
R: hmm....
S: hey, ik heb ook zitten denken, kunnen we niet eens afspreken, lekkers romantisch samen iets gaan eten met zn tween, wat denk je morgen?
R: hahah amai jij laat er ook geen gras over groeien he..
S: nee zeker niet, wie zou het met zo'n mooi meisje als jou..
R: hmmm... (jaja)
S: ewa, wat denk je?
R: nee, zeker niet... 
S: ewa safe, waarom niet?
R: gewoon, wil niet.. ik heb eten thuis!  :puh:  
S: hahah gaan we het dan lekker romantisch bij jou maken?
R: euhm... wil je be served door mijn vader ofsow?
S: hahah ja ik zie jou vader al met een dienblad voor ons in zijn handen hahaha
R: ja denk je? met een kawoe (stok!) in zijn handen zeker? 
S: hahaahah, die was goed haahahahah
R: jah  :grote grijns:  
S: ewa, daarom wil ik ergens rustig met je eten, zonder kawoe (stok!), en met je praten..
R: over wat wil je praten, dan?
S: over dagelijkse dingen, je kent dat wel..
R: ewa, kan je door telefoon ook praten toch? of jah dat kost je belwaarde he?  :tong uitsteken: 
S: hahaha, neenee, jij bent meer waard dan dat. maar ik wil gewoon tte  tte met jou? ik wil je zien, je warmte voelen,...
R: ownee hoor, ga maar slapen!
S: haha nee ik doe je niets hoor, wil gewoon bij je in de buurt zijn..
R: zet dat maar vlug uit je hoofd, want dat is niet voor binnen dit 10jaar!
S: ewa safe, gaan we toch niet zo beginnen?
R: hah wij zijn al bezig als je het nog niet door had  :puh:  
S: ewa safe, wat is daar mis mee? iedereen spreekt toch af deze tijd?
R: ja wil niet zeggen dat ik dat ook moet doen he!
S: ja je hebt gelijk.. maar hoe moeten we dan elkaar leren kennen?
R: safe deze tijd kan dat niet telefonisch ofzo?
S: jawel, maar ik wil je ook zien..
R: mohim we zien wel, ik moet door..
S: safe ik bel je morgen goed?
R: ja goed, beslama
S: beslama schatje muaah
tuuut tuuut tuuut....

ik deed mijn telefoontje terug in mijn zakken en verliet de badkamer... toen ik deur opendeed kwam lamya te voorschijn.. 
R: ooh,  :slik!:  je deed me verschieten!
L: ben je nou helemaal gek geworden? denk je dat dit een geluiddichte kamer was ofzo? wat als iemand je heeft gehoord?
R:  :slik!:  hoelang sta je hier al?
L: ik kwam hier toevallig langs, ik ging naar mijn kamer tot ik iemand hoorde praten in de badkamer, ik hoorde iets van afspreken, en iedereen en blablabla... wat was dat allemaal? wat als mijn pa of erger jou pa hier langskwam?
R: (ik was sprakeloos, ze had inderdaad gelijk) jah heb ik niet aan gedacht en ik dacht ook niet dat het zo lang ging duren... ik wou eigelijk gewoon zeggen dat hij later moest terugbellen maar toen waren we al in gesprek. 
L: mohim ik hoop dat niemand je heeft gehoord.. 
R: ja ik ook.... 

met een spijt op mijn gezicht gingen we allebei naar haar kamer... ze ging haar telefoon halen. ze had een oproep gemist.. ze keek van wie maar ze kende de nummer niet.. we besloten om terug te bellen.. dat deden we en we kregen een mannenstem aan de lijn..
alloe zei de stem.. ik en lamya hadden het toestel op luid gezet dus we konden beiden horen wat die zegt.. we schrokken allebei en toen lamya haperend verder.. m-met w-wie spreek ik? chkon(wie?) zei de stem weer? ja chkon wie ben je? de man bleef marokaans spreken.. het zal wel verkeerd verbonden zijn knikten we alletwee naar elkaar. voor lamya iets kon zeggen om af te leggen, riep de man lamya's naam.. we schrokken beiden en keken naar elkaar op.... lamya werd rood en bleef stokstijf staan (net een standbeeld hahah) en kon er geen woord uit krijgen.. ik nam de telefoon uit haar handen en zette het gesprek voort... ja wie ben je begon ik.. lamya zei de man weer... ja ik ben lamya wie ben je en wat wil je? de man ging op zijn gebrekkig nederlands verder. iek wiel jou, mien cozien hieft gezegd jij goed meisje. ik moest op dit moment mijn lach inhouden  :hihi: ... wat was het grappig zijn manier van praten.. ocharme hij wil zeker papieren.. ik ging gewoon verder... lamya die net stokstijf stond, landde terug op aarde en ze luisterde ijverig mee.. van wie jij hebt mijn nummer probeerde ik op zijn manier te vragen  :hihi:  iek gekriegen fan mien cozien. wie is joe cozien dan? iek mag niet seggen, soerry. lamya deed heel de tijd gebaren dat ik moest afleggen, maar dat deed ik niet, ik ging gewoon weer verder..  :strik:  als jij zegt wie je mijn nummer heeft gegeven zal ik je iets zeggen dat je blij gaat maken jah? nieee ik kan ni seggen, mien cozien mie gaat boos zijn. jaja dan niet, ik ga je laten doeiiii! en ik haakte in... lamya had al een kussen klaar gelegd om tegen mijn hoofd te gooien.. ik had dit niet zien aankomen tot ik die kussen recht op mijn gezicht heb gekregen. ik nam de kussen van op grond en gooide die terug tot we in een kussen gevecht waren beland. we speelden en speelden tot loubna binnenkwam... 

ooooow wat is dat lawaaaai hier??  :duivel:  oeps zeiden we nog beiden, we stonden op en ik streek nog even mijn kleren terug recht.. ik zag lamya dit ook doen. wat doe je nou, ik heb tenminste mijn echte kleren aan, jij hebt gewoon je maxi (marokaans huiskleed) aan! haahahahah en we schoten beiden in de lach. lamya: jah, ik moet er toch ook goed uitzien!  :puh:  voor wie? voor mijn vader? hahahah! we gingen alledrie terug al lachend naar beneden... loubna was bijna gevallen van de trappen want ze had veel te grote schoenen aan (van haar vader denk ik  :hihi: ) en we lachten ons nog meer een breuk. ze kon zich nog juist aan de leuning vastpakken anders was ze gegarandeerd gevallen. ze hield haar terug recht en streek over haar kleren.. ik en lamya schoten weer in de lach.. hahahahahah, nog iemand die haar goed wil maken.. moet je zien, huiselijke bloemenrok en met mannenslippers! hahahahah. op die moment kwam jamal de broer van lamya en loubna naar boven en gebaarde met zijn hand dat het kalmer moet (met zijn hand omhoog naar omlaag) toen hij mij zag, keek hij op en zei: ben je hier ook? hahah, hoe gaat het nichtje van me? met mijn verlegen kop antwoorde ik  :blozen:  jah hmdl gaat goed en met jou? goed hmdl antwoorde hij. maak wat minder lawaai nu want de mannen zijn koran aan het lezen beneden dus.. ga maar gaan luisteren moet ik van jullie zijn...
loubna: owjaah? is het daarom dat je nu naar boven gaat? hahaah
en we lachten ons om de opmerking van loubna.. jamal keek ons aan en lachte nog eens en zei: neeeeeee dat is de reden niet, ik kwam naar boven om rotho (rituele wassing) te doen! jaja en zo gingen we elk ons eigen weg: ik, lamya en loubna naar beneden en jamal naar de badkamer.. opeens herrinnerde ik en lamya ons dat ik daar 10min geleden nog zat te praten met ... said!  :blozen:  ayaaaaaw!! ik mag er niet aan denken.... weg met die gedachte, geef mij ijs!!! L & L: hahahahah  

verder of niet???
just ask me  :strik:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Meer Anderssss  :terrorist:   :stomp:   :melig2:  HIhi neen Ga Gauw Verder Meid Je Doet Het Fantastisch Dikke Kusjes

----------


## Fara_23

Zidddddddddddddddddddddddddd..!!!!!

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door _BrokenGirl__ 
> *Meer Anderssss    HIhi neen Ga Gauw Verder Meid Je Doet Het Fantastisch Dikke Kusjes*



hahahahahah, wooooooooow 
ik heb hier een gewelddadige fan...

kga maar heel vlug een vervolgje plaatsen zeker  :ego:  
voor ik  :sniper:  hihi

greetzz  :blauwe kus:

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door Fara_23_ 
> *Zidddddddddddddddddddddddddd..!!!!!*




oooooh sow lief....  :rood:  
jouw woorden doen mn hart sneller kloppen en mijn vingers sneller typen..... zo meteen vervolgje 

 :blauwe kus:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Al  :auw:   :hihi:  Dikke Kusjes

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door _BrokenGirl__ 
> *Al   Dikke Kusjes*


hehe  :motorzaag:  
is goed is goed, ik heb dan ook een extra lange vervolgje gemaakt en opgeslaan
ik zet het er zometeen op

ik hoop dat jullie het leuk gaan vinden anders  :sniper:  
 :Wink:  brokengirl

----------


## ladyke

jamal keek ons aan en lachte nog eens en zei: neeeeeee dat is de reden niet, ik kwam naar boven om rotho (rituele wassing) te doen! jaja en zo gingen we elk ons eigen weg: ik, lamya en loubna naar beneden en jamal naar de badkamer.. opeens herrinnerde ik en lamya ons dat ik daar 10min geleden nog zat te praten met ... said! ayaaaaaw!! ik mag er niet aan denken.... weg met die gedachte, geef mij ijs!!! L & L: hahahahah   


we liepen de gebogen trappen verder naar beneden toen we de moeder van lamya en loubna onderaan de trappen tegenkwamen... ze zei: sssshhhttt!! en ze wees naar de kamer waar de mannen zitten.. jah we hoorden ze al mooi koran lezen... toen vervolgde ze: lamya, ga die kip verwarmen in de oven, wij hebben al gegeten en toen ik jullie riep wouden jullie niet komen.. ja mama en ze gaf haar moeder een kus op haar wang. we volgden lamya naar de keuken en daar zagen we mijn broer mo aan een tafeltje eten... botten meer...!! er bleef maar weinig over van de kip. we dachten jah nu heeft mo onze eten opgegeten  :stomp:  lamya ging naar de oven en gelukkig zat er nog een kip in, ze deed de oven aan en kwam bij ons zitten. So mo, wat kom je onze eten opeten zei ik.  :hihi:  jah jullie hebben mij niets gemaakt, mama was hier al van de middag en jij was op school en kwam rechtreeks naar hier en ik heb nu honger. niemand die me wat kon maken. hahahah, je kon toch ook buiten eten? ja, maar ik wil liever echte eten, huiseten is beter en lekkerder zei mo. ik ging verder: kebab is toch ook lekker? seg meid, wil je me hier buiten ofzo, je wil me hier echt weg h, bang dat ik al het eten opeet en je niets achterlaat ofzo? hahahahahaha ik moest echt lachen. jah ik stelde wel veel vragen, en ik weet dat onze mo liever echte huiseten eet dan buiteneten. maar neeee ging ik verder.. tuurlijk mag mijn lievelingsbroer hier komen eten, hahah ik voel me al thuis, maar niet te veel eten ok, ik heb ook honger.. wees gerust, ik heb al genoeg. natuurlijk heb je genoeg, je hebt hier alleen de botten overgelaten!  :hihi:  en de meisjes moesten lachen.. mo dan ook en zei: jah, we moeten toch profiteren he, lamya en loubna doen dat ook als ze bij ons eten  :puh:  hihihihi en moesten lachen. loubna was zoals gewoonlijk verlegen geworden en zei met een rood kopje: we krijgen dan ook zo weinig eten bij jullie thuis, we moeten wel tot de botten eten. en lamya knikte en we lachte ons gewoon kapot. lamya ging weer richting de oven en haalde onze lekkere kip uit en serveerde het ons op de tafel waar we zaten.. we smulden er allemaal van en mo keek ons gewoon aan. toen zei hij: seg waar blijft die broer van jullie, zolang voor rotho? ik wacht hier al een uur. op dat zelfde moment zagen we jamal aan de deuropening.  :wow:  hij stond daar wat te poseren. hij weet dat hij er heel goed uitzag, mooie donkerblauwe afgebleekte jeans met daarover een witte polo, zijn zwarte haren in piekjes en mooie spierwitte nikes. soooo, daarom duurde het zolang man. ik wacht hier al een uur op je. en waarom juist die schoenen man? die draag je alleen als je plannen hebt! oooooow en hij begreep het plaatje en knipoogde nog eens naar hem en tegelijk gebaarde hij een geweerschotje met zijn vingers en maakte hij daarbij het passend geluidje. ik schoot wakker en riep: wat zijn jullie van plan dan? gedraag jullie man, wil je in de gevangenis belanden ofzo? rusjtig rusjtig zussie, we zijn niets van plan. waarom denk je dat? jah je maakt zo geweerschotjes met je vingers. hahahah en hij moest lachen, wil dat daarom zeggen dat we iemand gaan vermoorden ofzo? is gewoon een gebaar meid! jaja is al goed, maar haal je maar niets in je hoofd, je weet hoe papa is h! niet bang zijn mijn zusje, ik doe heus niets verkeerds hoor.. haahahahah en hij begon weer te lachen. en lamya zei hetzelfde aan haar broer waarop hij hetzelfde reageerde als mijn broer mo. op het moment dat onze broers de keuken wouden verlaten om naar buiten te gaan, kwam mijn lieve kleine broertje najim binnen: yo yo yo ma brothers, wasssuuuup?! mijn broer mo keek hem aan met n wenkbrauw omhoog en zei: wat scheelt jou man, teveel met die 18jarig wijfje van je gezeten ofzo? dus hij wist het ook van zijn vriendin. ik zei: jah dus jij weet het ookal, breng hem liever wat op het rechte pad ja voor hij later zo een player word als die van tegenwoordig of erger. maak je niet druk zussie, ik heb hem alles geleerd wat te doen vervolgde mo. jah dat maakt het alleen maar erger, jij en jouw trukjes! hahahah, neenee, ik zal hem dan wel een lesje leren en weer deed hij het gebaar met die geweerschotje en zijn kennelijke knipoogjes. jamal moest er alleen om lachen omdat hij mij weer zo zag kijken als er voorheen. juist voor ze weer die move zetten om door te gaan hoorde ik mo nog zeggen tegen najim: hey bro, als je die beu bent, mag je die altijd eens door passeren oke? de jongens lachten zich weer kapot en daar zaten wij de meisjes naar elkaar te kijken van wtf? we lieten het zo en begonnen verder te eten. daaag meisjes riepen ze nog achter en we groeten terug.. 

toen we klaar waren met eten deden we de afwas. ik haalde nog een ijsje uit de frigo en we gingen naar boven. we deden muziek op en dansten als drie gekke meisjes die nog nooit hebben leren dansen.  :handbang:   :handbang:   :handbang:  

even later gingen we op de pc. ik melde me eerst aan en zag dat youssef online was, zoals gewoonlijk, die jongen is gewoon druk. voor de rest alleen nog maar wat nerds en ik melde me weer af zodat lamya haar kon aanmelden. ze deed dit en vertoonde ook "offline" zodat zij eerst kan zien wie er "online" was en eventueel blokkeren, je kent dat wel  :hihi:  en kreeg een venster dat er iemand haar toegevoegd heeft. we wachten alledrie af totdat de letters er door kwamen en zagen [email protected] ze accepteerde natuurlijk, want we wouden altijd eerst weten wie het was. misschien iemand interresant en als dat niet zo was? jah dan gewoon blokkeren. jammer was die niet online, we keken verder, jah youssef is nog steeds online, en nog anders flippa's. ze blokkeerde eerst een paar nerds en ging dan online. even later kwam youssef bij haar:

youssef: salaam  :grote grijns: 
lamya: hey hey alles goed?
youssef: ja hoor hmdl en met jou?
lamya: hmdl.
youssef: wat heb je allemaal gedaan vandaag?
lamya: euh.. niet veel, school, wat rondgehangen met lamya en mijn zus... 
youssef: ooh lamya? ik wou haar nog bellen
lamya: oja? 
*ik zei er tussendoor dat ze niet mag zeggen dat ik hier ben, dat ik wel bij haar thuis ben, maar in een ander kamer*
youssef: ja, straks, dan ga ik om belwaarde
lamya: ja zij is hier bij mij. *ik gaf haar een klap omdat ze me verraden had*
youssef: ja? doe haar de groetjes en zeg dat ik haar mis.
lamya: zal ik doen, maar ze is wel even in de andere kamer.
youssef: ooh bedankt, je bent een schat. ewa hoe gaat het op school?
lamya: ja goed hoor.. en bij jou?
youssef: och ik wil stoppen en ik wil beginnen werken en dan trouwen inchallah.
lamya: hmmm... klinkt interresant.. heb je al iemand op het oog?
youssef: euh.. eigelijk wel maar weet niet goed of ze tzelfde zou voelen als ik.
lamya: ow? 
youssef: jah... we zien wel.. hoe gaat het bij jou?
lamya: ja hmdl goed hoor..
youssef: weet jij of karim nog gesproken heeft met rania?
lamya: euh... eigelijk niet, maar als je wilt zal ik het haar vragen..
youssef: nee hoeft niet.. haar nog niets zeggen oke? ik ga dat haar wel zeggen oke?
lamya: ja oke is goed.  :Wink: 
youssef: bedankt je bent een schat.
*ondertussen heb ik alles al gelezen  :hihi:  *
youssef: gaan we niet eens afspreken, ik, jij en rania ?
lamya: wij? ik, rania en jij?
youssef: ja wij! ik, jij en rania.  :melig:  
lamya: eumm.. zou wel leuk zijn, zeker met rania hahahah
youssef: hihi, ja zeker... kan jij haar niet overtuigen, dan gaan we samen iets leuks doen.
lamya: ja, ik kan haar dat natuurlijk wel vragen, maar als ze niet wilt dan staat ze vast bij haar uitspraak.
youssef: ja ik weet, maar doe je best oke?
lamya: is goed.. 
youssef: ooh je bent echt een lieverd
lamya:  :blozen:  hehe jij ook
youssef: oke, ik ga je moeten laten nu, heb mijn pa beloofd om te helpen met iets
lamya: ja is goed.. tot later dan
youssef: jah later.. wil je nog zeggen tegen rania dat ik straks bel?
lamya: no problem..
youssef: beslama lieverd :roos:
lamya: beslama youssef 
hij was off....

*ondertussen bij youssef*
youssef: beslama lieverd :roos:
lamya: beslama youssef
ik meldde me af en zat nog op mijn stoel te denken aan rania.. wat een leuke meid en knap.. die lamya ook, zij is echt een lieverd.. maar rania is ze allebei. lamya is ook niet mis, maar rania heeft iets speciaals, de blik die ze heeft in haar ogen als ze op straat loopt, of als ze gewoon naar de etalage kijkt of als ze lacht. haar zachte gezichtje waar ik urenlang naar kan kijken en wil strelen. ik zat de hele tijd aan haar te denken, te fantaseren hoe het zou zijn zij in mijn armen.. ik kon niet stoppen met denken aan haar..tot ik mijn vader onderaan de trappen hoor roepen: yousseeeeeeeeeef! zeeed naar beneden! mijn vader haald me uit me gedachten ik keek naar de klok en zag dat het 23.00 uur. mijn vader is juist thuis van zijn werk.. jah hij werkte in ploegen, een weekje kwam hij thuis om 17.00 de ander week om 23.00. ik rende naar beneden nog steeds te denken aan rania... wat heeft ze met mijn hart gedaan, waarom blijf ik denken aan haar.. ik kan alle meisjes krijgen die ik wil maar over haar denk ik anders, ik denk niet dat ik haar zo vlug kan krijgen. ik zal moeite moeten doen.. ik moet en zal haar krijgen. nog nooit had ik dit gevoel gekregen voor een meisje, dit is het eerste keer dat ik dit voel en ik zal er voor gaan... ik weet zij is mijn ware.. ik kwam aan bij mijn vader.. zeed emie (zoon) we gaan die muren schuren, dan kunnen we ze morgen gewoon verven. ik haat muren schuren, maar ik kan niet anders dan gewoon gehoorzamen. ik heb leukere dingen gedaan met mijn vader hoor. maar dit keer moesten we dit doen, we deden onze vuile kleren aan en begonnen met het vuile werk.. we schuren en schuren tot ik tegen mijn vader zei: ba, ik wil stoppen met school. opeens keek hij op: wat zeg je? stoppen met school? geen denken aan, je gaat je school afmaken, je zit al in je laatstejaar en je wil stoppen zeg je? waar haal je het in je hoofd? ik ging verder: ik wil werken, geld verdienen, sparen en dan vrouwtje zoeken ba. hij verschoot van mijn woorden, ik ook eigelijk. maar tegen mijn vader kon ik alles zeggen, alee toch niet alles maar de meeste dingen toch. mijn pa zei: hmm.. zo zo, mijn zoon wil werken en een vrouwtje zoeken, je hebt zeker iemand in gedachten, wie is het, ik ken ik langer dan gisteren, zeg wie is het? nee ba, is niemand, ik zei toch "zoeken" wil toch niet zeggen dat ik die al heb? jaja mijn zoon, je kan dat iedereen wijsmaken maar ik ben je vader, je kan me alles zeggen, ik wil alleen het beste voor je en je helpen.. 
ik zei: ja ik weet, maar ik heb nog niemand, ik wil stoppen met school, werk zoekenn, dan mijn vrouwtje. nee mijn zoon, jij gaat niet stoppen met school, je zit in je laatste jaartje, je diploma inchallah halen en je kan beter werk krijgen dan als je nu zou stoppen. geloof me, ik kan het weten. ik wil alleen het beste voor je. en als je vrouwtje zoekt, moet je wel deftig werk hebben. jij zal de man zijn in huis, je hebt zekerheid voor de toekomst, je zal moeten zorgen voor je vrouwtje en je kinderen, iedere dag eten op tafel hebben. jij hebt de leiding dus je moet goede werk hebben omdat allemaal te kunnen realiseren zoon.
ja ik weet mijn vader heeft wel gelijk, maar ik ben school zo beu. mijn vader heeft mij nu wel overtuigd om verder te doen. jah ik zit in mijn laatste jaar, inchallah zal ik mijn diploma halen en goed werken en voor mijn vrouw en kinderen kunnen zorgen. safe goed pa, ik zwijg erover.. bedankt en ik gaf hem een kus op zijn hoofd. daar zaten we dan te schuren en te schuren ... 



iK Ho0p [email protected] JuLLiE Ht LeUk [email protected] V!nDeN

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER  :schok:  Je DOet Het Goeddd!!! 


Dikke Kusss

----------


## **lailake**

heey salaam zina mooi verhaal heb je hoor
ik wil snel eeennn vervollgggg!!!! haha al zina tot de volgendeee 
dikke kusjeeesssssssss

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door **lailake**_ 
> *heey salaam zina mooi verhaal heb je hoor
> ik wil snel eeennn vervollgggg!!!! haha al zina tot de volgendeee 
> dikke kusjeeesssssssss*


 


Heey lailake

eerst en vooral, welcome bij mijn verhaaltje  :ole:   :ole:  
het maakt me echt blij dat je er ook bent. 
"hoe meer zielen, hoe leuker"  :lachu:  
ik hoop dat je het leuk vind en ervan geniet.

en vervolgje komt er speciaal voor jou zo aan  :Wink:  


brokengirl...
voor jou komt er ook een vervolgje 
just watch me!  :grote grijns: 


love you girlzz.. muaah

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Ik Ben Al Aan Het Wachten Zenne  :verliefd:  Dikke Kusjess

[ ..*.. BorkenGirl ..*.. ]

----------


## **lailake**

ewa zina ik wacht  (maar maak het ni te lang  hihi) saffi schat
en thnnxxx al hou je verder goeeddddddd!! dikke kusjeesss

----------


## ladyke

mijn vader heeft mij nu wel overtuigd om verder te doen. jah ik zit in mijn laatste jaar, inchallah zal ik mijn diploma halen en goed werken en voor mijn vrouw en kinderen kunnen zorgen. safe goed pa, ik zwijg erover.. bedankt en ik gaf hem een kus op zijn hoofd. daar zaten we dan te schuren en te schuren  ...  

Back to Rania, Lamya & Loubna...

youssef: beslama lieverd :roos:
lamya: beslama youssef 
hij ging off en zo wij ook... lamya nam een diepe zucht en draaide haar bureaustoel naar mij toe en zei: hmm... je hebt de groeten van youssef. 
rania: hahahah, wat is dat hier, x-files? en jah dat heb ik ook gezien hoor, maar wat bedoelde hij nou met of karim me heeft gesproken?
lamya: nou, dat weet ik ook niet, maar ik mocht je nog niets zeggen eigelijk, ahahaha die moest eens weten dat je achter mij stond. hahah jah die weet dat wel hoor, kan toch niet anders zei ik.. waarop lamya antwoorde: mohim die ging je vanavond bellen dusseuh... jah zal ik het hem dan wel vragen vervolgde ik. neeeeeee zei lamya, dat mag je niet doen, je weet toch dat ik je niets mocht vertellen.. dus doe alsof je van niets weet, laat die er zelf over beginnen rania stupid! ow ow kalm owkeej.. mijn naam niet gebruiken naast een onvriendelijke woord jah? mohim is goed, ik zal niets zeggen.. maar ik zweer het als die er niet over begint dan... dan... dan....! niet over beginnen zei lamya, anders verteld die mij nooit meer iets, dan weten we ook nooit meer van iets..dus hou u in, u kennende! 

na wat babbelen en wat lol maken klopte er iemand zachtjes op de deur, kwam zachtjes binnen en het was me moeder...: ewa rania: het is al 01.00 we moeten naar huis.. bel je naar mo om ons naar huis te brengen? ja is goed yemaa... ik zocht mijn phontje tussen de lakens van lamya, jah daar had ik die laatst achter gelaten.. ik drukte mo's nummer in, na 4x overgaan nam hij op... :
mo: aaaalloe?
rania: hey mo, waar zit je ?
mo: ver!
rania: wat is ver? achter thoekske?
mo: neee iets verder...
rania: mohim jah, kan je ons niet naar huis brengen??
mo: nee kan niet, en papa dan?
(op dat moment schoot me dat ook te binnen en vroeg aan me moeder waar papa is.. zij antwoorde dat papa al een uurtje geleden is vertrokken omdat hij moe was)
rania: mo, hij is al naar huis..
mo: wacht ik heb tweede oproep..
tuuuuut tuuuut tuuuut (pffffffff)
mo: jah ben er.. wat moet je weer?
rania: wel je moet ons naar huis brengen..
mo: pfffff... ga te voet ofzo.. ik kan niet nu....
rania: dus je wilt ons helemaaaal alleen in die donkere straat laten lopen??
mo: .................. ok ok ik kom er aan, je hebt gelijk, het is donker, nu lopen die rare freaks op straat
rania: hahah jah daar zeg je wat! 
mo: jaja mohim ik ben er over een kwartiertje en zorg dat jullie klaarstaan, ik heb geen zin om te wachten..
rania: is geen probleeem, tot straks
mo: yooooo

ja yemaa, binnen kwartiertje komt die en we moeten klaarstaan.. 
yemaa: ja goed edjie (dochter) doe je jas al aan en kom naar beneden..
rania: ewa saaf, nu al jas aan, we gaan stikken, nog een kwartier yemaa
yemaa: wagha, maar neem nu al afscheid van lamya en loubna, want ik ken dat, duurt kwartier bij jullie, begin maar al..
ik en de meisjes moesten erom lachen omdat ze gelijk heeft, altijd op het laatste moment, komen de belangrijkste zaken naar boven en dan moeten we da nog vertellen voor we weggaan.. toen zei me moeder: maar over wat praten jullie dan eigelijk als ik dat mag weten..??
(jah ik kan moeilijk tegen me moeder zeggen: gaat jou niet aan, bemoei je met je eigen zaken, ik hou teveel van haar, laat ik het beleeft zeggen)
rania: niets yemaa gewoon normale zaken, school, leven, ....
yemaa: jongens zekers!! 
rania:  :blozen:  nee yemaa, niet echt  :blozen: 
yemaa: jaja, ik ken die jeugd van tegenwoordig wel, maar kijk meisjes, jullie zijn nog jong, jullie moeten voorzichtig zijn oke? en niet met slechte mensen optrekken en zeker niet met "die" meisjes want tegenwoordig  :jammer:  ayemaa ayemaa  :jammer: 
rania: je hebt gelijk yemaa, we zijn voorzichtig
yemaa: als er iets is, mag je me dat altijd zeggen oke, en jullie ook lamya en loubna, jullie zijn ook als dochters voor me..
lamya: chokran gelty
ik gaf me moeder een kus op haar wang en de meisjes ook..
yemaa: chokran eysie (dochters) 

we gingen met z'n allen naar beneden, ik haalde me jas en de esedjaw (jas) van me moeder en we liepen de woonkamer in om de mensen te groeten. opeens al die ogen op ons gericht: safee gaan jullie al naar huis, zei een vrouw die daar ook zat..
ja zei me moeder, het is al laat en de meisjes moeten morgen naar school. wagha (ok) zeiden de vrouwen: vandaag kunnen we u niet tegenhouden. me moeder groette de vrouwen en ik volgde haar, al meteen werd ik overstormt door de oude-vrouwen-vragen: wiens dochter ben jij en zo groot dat je al geworden bent en dit en dat... hamdoellilah hamdoellilah... (oke wat kunnen ze hard kussen seg!) we gingen dan naar de gastvrouw toe (de moeder van lamya en loubna) en we groetten haar ook... zij probeerde me moeder nog tegenhouden maar mijn moeder kwam met hetzelfde excuus af dat het morgen school is enzo.. smart move yemaa.. you go girl! ze vroeg nog of ik anders niet mag blijven met de meisjes en dat we morgen samen naar school kunnen gaan... maar jammer genoeg ligt me gerief voor morgen thuis dus dat zal ook niet gaan... nu moet ze wel haar dochters (lamya en loubna) teleurstellen die de hele tijd staan te gebaren dat ik moest blijven...

op dat moment hoorden we een auto toeteren, het zal mo wel zijn die ongeduldig word.. maken dat we vlug buiten zeker voor die weggaat zonder ons..want met hem weet je maar nooit... we stapten de auto in en mo duwde op de gaspedaal helemaal in.... in no time kwamen we thuis aan, hij zette ons af en wachtte tot we binnen zijn en we hoorde hem wegracen... mijn moeder reageerde daar op: ayemaa ayemaa arbie gay saan (moge Allah hem beschermen) we hangden onze jassen op en liepen de woonkamer binnen... daar zat mijn jonge broer najim voor tv te zitten met chips in zijn handen... geen idee dat we binnen zijn.. ik stapte zachtjes naar hem toe en: BOEEE!!!! zonder enig gevoel keek hij op naar mij en zei: ow sorry wou je me doen verschieten?? ik keek boos naar hem en liep naar boven naar me kamer waar ik mijn kleren uitdeed en mijn pyama aantrok en in mijn bedje kroop... niet veel later viel ik in slaap..

ondertussen bij youssef...

daar zaten we dan te schuren en te schuren ... toen we klaar waren, keek ik en mijn pa naar ons harde werk. mijn pa zei daar achter: zo zoon, morgen alleen nog verven dan zijn we klaar... goed pa en ik liep door naar mijn kamer.... ik wou gaan slapen omdat het al laat was en ik moe was maar ik dacht weer aan rania en herrinnerde me dat ik nog ging bellen, ik had geen zin om andere propere kleren aan te doen en ging gewoon met mijn gevlekte trui naar buiten, om de hoek bij chaib (een nachtwinkel) ik ging om belwaarde... ik stapte de zaak binnen en hij keek me al  :eyebrow:  aan.. ewa youssef, kolchi labas? ja goed hmdl en met jou? hmdl hmdl ewa sinds wanneer ben je zo slordig? waar is de super nette youssef met zijn armani en versace kleren, zijn haar die in gel dansen??? ja ja ik wil nieuwe rage beginnen  :hihi:  aahzooo hahhaha chaib begon te lachen, ewa mlieh als iedereen zo gaat lopen ayemaaa 
ik kreeg mijn belwaarde, liep naar huis, naar mijn kamer, laadde mijn telefoon, en belde naar rania.....

terug naar rania..

 :slaap:  bzzzzz bzzzzzz.... ik schrok van de bzzz onder mijn kussen en haalde mijn phontje boven.. ik zag dat het youssef was.. ik had eigelijk geen zin om op te pakken maar toch nam ik op...

rania: alloe?
youssef: salaam zina? heb ik je wakker gemaakt?
rania: ...............



moet ik verder

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Ik Wil Meer Meid.. Je Maakt Me Echt Nieuwschierigggg  :oog:  


Dikke Kusssss  :puh:   :zozo:

----------


## angelsweetness

hey!
kwam ff piepen... en bleef plakken!!  :party:  
echt goed gedaan!
ga zo voort  :Wink:  

Groetjes
Assia

----------


## **lailake**

JAAAAAAAAAAAA ZINA GA VERDERRRRRR!!!!! ik wacht zekerrssss 
doeiiiiii dikke kusjeessss

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door angelsweetness_ 
> *hey!
> kwam ff piepen... en bleef plakken!!  
> echt goed gedaan!
> ga zo voort  
> 
> Groetjes
> Assia*



hey angelsweetness 

hoe gaat het met jou?
oooh dank je dat je bleef plakken  :hihi: 
en dat je het leuk vind

ik ga zo meteen voor jou en de andere dames verder 
c-ya schatjesss xxxxxxxxxxxxxxjes

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door **lailake**_ 
> *JAAAAAAAAAAAA ZINA GA VERDERRRRRR!!!!! ik wacht zekerrssss 
> doeiiiiii dikke kusjeessss*



ok schatje

ik ga je geduld niet langer laten wachten op me 
ik zet er zomeet een vervolgje op

veel leesplezier....

----------


## ladyke

R: alloe?
Y: salaam zina heb ik je wakker gemaakt?
R: zzzzzzzz euhm .. wat denk je ?
Y: hahaha sorry sorry ik weet het, ik bel laat, maar had zoveel te doen vandaag en had lamya daarnet gesproken en gezegd dat ik je ging bellen en ik wou me aan me beloften houden h.
R: ja is goed zei ik half slaperig (maar hey het is al 03.00 hoor!)
Y: als je wilt ga ik je morgen wel terugbellen, slaap maar rustig verder, schone slaapster
R: (hahah je moest me eens zien, met me haren in de lucht en die noemt me schone slaapster hahaha) ik kreeg een lach op me gezicht en zei:safe, zeg maar(ik wou immers weten wat die bedoelde toen die iets zei over heeft karim al met rania gesproken? zo gemakkelijk kom je niet van me af mister!!) hoe was je dagje vervolgde ik na een moment stilte.. ja hmdl ging goed, heb ook veel aan je gedacht, misschien komt het daardoor zei youssef. Hahah ging ik verder, ja misschien h.. youssef: ewa hoe was jou dagje dan? Heb jij ook aan mij gedacht? Euhmm (wat moet ik nu zeggen?) euhm.. ja hoor.. (ik denk dat ik verliefd geworden was op deze jongen maar wil het natuurlijk niet blijken, je moet toch voorzichtig zijn toch?) ah goed zo zei die dan.. (je moest eens weten dacht ik bij mezelf) ewa, gaan we eens afspreken, ik heb je nog nooit gezien. Ik weet dat ik moet opletten, met die boys van tegenwoordig weet je nooit! Dus antwoorde ik maar: neen, liever niet.. het doet er toch niet toe of je me in het echt kent of niet? Ik vind het zo ook leuk, we kennen elkaar niet, en we kunnen elkaar alles vertellen toch..? hahahah ja dat is wel waaroke we gaan en spelletje spelen zegt hij.. we vertellen elkaar alles hahahah. Haha dacht ik bij mezelf, are you kidding me? Euhm begin jij maar  :puh:  hahah jij zei toch dat we elkaar alles konden vertellen?? Ja dat is waar, maar het was niet mijn idee om er een spelletje van te maken h  :puh:  dus begin jij maar.. oke zei die dan, maar dan kom jij aan de beurt oke? Is goed, zei ik hem om er vanaf te komen. 
Youssef: oke ik begin.. euhm ik ben al een tijdje verliefd op een meisje maar kan haar niet krijgen.. hahahah belachelijk dat ik het je vertel, nu denk je waarschijnlijk amai, die kan niemand krijgen ofzo dus die zal wel lelijk zijn zeker!!! Hahahah vervolgde ik, nee dat denk ik niet, jah sommige meisjes kan je nu eenmaal moeilijk krijgen. (op dat moment was ik aan het hopen dat hij mij bedoelde., waarom toch, ben ik echt verliefd op hem? Ik ken hem nauwelijks) maar goed, ik probeer mij terug naar de realiteit te brengen en hoorde hem nog net zeggen: ik weet dat die meisje waar ik een oogje op heb, een goeie en slimme meid is. Ik wil zelfs met haar trouwen als het kan.. (wil hij echt trouwen met dat meisje? En weer was ik met mijn gedachten verdwaald in zijn woorden) back to reality: ow, ken je dat meisje dan zo goed? Wel jah, ik probeer in contact te komen met dat meisje, maar zoveel aandacht geeft zij mij niet echt, ze maakt het me echt moeilijk weet je? Oow (keep it that way, girl) misschien moet je harder je best doen, en haar persoonlijk aanspreken en proberen tot haar door te dringen dat je het echt meent.. (noooo, niet doen. Ik probeer gewoon niet jaloers over te komen weet je, maar ik mag het toch niet laten blijken, maar wat als hij dat echt doet, en hij laat mij staan met mijn verliefde kop, ik mag er niet aan denken, ik wil ijs! ) rania, rania hoorde ik hem roepen jah wat is er? Ow ik dacht dat je weg was.. ooh neen hoor, was even mijn euhm(sh*t wat moet ik nu zeggen? Dat ik jaloers ben en aan hem zat te denken? Noo way!!) euhm gewoon een ander kussen halen. (sh*t waarom moest ik het woord kussen nu gebruiken?) oh oke dan ging hij verder en zei ook nog: safe, nu is het jouw beurt.. heb jij geen oogje op iemand?? Euhm niet echt(tuurlijk wel OP JOU!!) oh jammer, nog nooit verliefd geweest? Jawel hoor, maar ik word moeilijk verliefd (yeah right, ik ben verliefd op elke jongen die ik tegenkom, maar jah 3la fettah) zo zo, dus jij bent ook een moeilijk meid? Bwaa, ik geef mezelf niet snel weg dus jah..antwoorde ik op zijn vraag. Weet je heb je ooit gedacht aan trouwen, vroeg hij weer. Euhm.. (wat heb ik met die euhm.. ik kan niet op mijn woorden komen bij hem.. 100x euhm gebruikt, wat gaat die wel denken?) ja soms wel maar daar moet je met 2 voor zijn toch? Hahah dat is waar. Denk jij daaraan dan, vroeg ik hem. Ja nu meer dan ooit, nu ik die meisje in mijn hoofd heb.. ik heb het zelfs gezegd tegen mijn pa dat ik wou stoppen met school en wou trouwen, maar die raadde het me af en dat ik naar school moet gaan om later voor mijn vrouw en kinderen kan zorgen inshallah, dus ik geef hem wel gelijk. Ja hij heeft ook gelijk..maak jij maar je school af, jij bent de man in huis h. Haha dat heeft mijn vader ook gezegd

Bij youssef.

Ik belde mijn schatje rania op.. na een paar keer overgaan zei ze met slaperige stem: alloe?
Ik wou haar wel met rust laten en haar laten slapen, maar zij liet het niet toe: ze zei: safe zeg maar. Zij onderbrak de stilte en zei: hoe was je dagje? Ik natuurlijk heb gezegd dat het goed ging en dat ik de hele tijd aan haar heb gedacht.. zij heeft ook aan mij gedacht, dat zei ze toch dus ik geloof haar, toch een schat he.. niet lang daarna vroeg ik of ze met wil afspreken omdat ik haar nog nooit heb gezien. Zij weigerde mijn voorstelling en zei dat het toch beter is dat we elkaar niet kennen en elkaar dan alles konden vertellen. Het bracht me op het idee om zo te achterhalen of ze me wel ziet zitten en stelde voor dat we een spelletje spelen. Elkaar vertellen over ons leven. Ik begon na hard aandringen van haar en zei dat ik een meisje op het oog had en dat ik haar niet kan krijgen, ik voelde me even belachelijk, welk beeld moet ze dan van imj krijgen? En dat ik er zelfs mee wou trouwen, zij weet natuurlijk niet dat ik haar bedoelde maar goed. Ze vroeg me of ik dat meisje ken. Ik antwoorde dat ik contact zoek met haar, maar dat zij het moeilijk voor me maakt.. opeens werd het stil, ik weet ook niet waarom, maar goed. Ik wou van onderwerp veranderen voor ik mezelf verraad en wou dat zij over haar leven vertelde, ik wou er immers achter komen of zij gevoelens heeft voor mij. Ik vroeg haar of zij geen jongen op het oog had waarop zij antwoordde dat ze niet makkelijk verliefd word..wel jammer, nu moet ik meer mijn best doen..toen ik haar vroeg of aan trouwen denkt, zei ze ja maar dat je er toch met 2 voor moet zijn, hahah daar had mijn schatje gelijk in. Zij stelde me dezelfde vraag waarop ik ja antwoordde, dus dat ik wel aan trouwen dacht en voegde er nog aan toe dat ik het aan mijn vader heb verteld en dat ik wou stoppen met school maar dat mijn vader me heeft omgepraat.. zij heeft dezelfde raad gegeven als me vader hahahah is toch wel grappig.. mijn schatje toch

Rania

Euhm(weeral) ik ga je moeten laten, zo meteen kan me broer thuiskomen en ik wil niet dat hij me hoort praten midden in de nacht.wat moet hij wel denken he? Ja je hebt gelijk, ik wil je niet in de problemen brengen. Ik bel je morgen wel als het goed is voor je? Ja is goed antwoordde ik snel (natuurlijk is het goed!!) oke dan maar, hou je nog goed en tot morgen he schoonheid.. tot morgen youssef slaaplekker.. jij ook schat. Beslama beslama..

Youssef

We moesten jammer genoeg onze gesprek afronden, haar broer zou elk moment thuiskomen en ze wou niet dat haar midden in de nacht nog hoorde praten.. ik gaf haar gelijk en stelde voor om morgen terug te bellen, ze stemde in en we namen afscheid.. beslama beslama..   


verder? laat me weten ....

----------


## goedkoop

je verhaal is fataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal. lees het op beide forums en ik vind het zo goed. heb ook heel veel gelachen om je avontuurtjes.

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door goedkoop_ 
> *je verhaal is fataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal. lees het op beide forums en ik vind het zo goed. heb ook heel veel gelachen om je avontuurtjes.*



hehe bedankt dat je mijn verhaaltje ook leest
je bent welkom  :knipoog:  
op die andere forum ben ik het eigelijk al kwijt  :frons:  kzal daar nieuwe maken 

is goed dat je hebt gelachen...
indertijd was het niet echt om te lachen maar meer om te wenen  :frons:  
maar als ik het nu ook zo bekijk, moet ik er ook om lachen  :hihi: 

en jij bent ook goed bezig h, remember de verslaafde meid...  :gek:  

ale vele boussa's

----------


## goedkoop

ik heb de link nog van de andere site. ik kan het voor je kopieren en een pm sturen.


ja het is duidelijk niet om te lachen. maar je verteld het grappig en boeiend. je liet iemand struikelen, geeft een shot,.......
duidelijk een meisje met ballen  :grote grijns:  

doe zo verder!!!

----------


## goedkoop

http://forums.marokko.nl/showthread....1#post14324343


je andere topic

----------


## ladyke

och wat ben je een schat goedkoop  :handbang:   :handbang:  

bedankt voor de link  :knipoog: 

ja, kben een vrouw met ballen hihi
wie ter me mij speelt, speel ik met ze terug!
hard game you know what i mean??  :tong uitsteken: 

nog es bedankt he, en ik zal er gauw nog een vervolgje op zetten
ma heb het zo druk met die examens jong, ma kmaak zo tijd vrij voor een vervolgje

tot dan inshallah  :knipoog:

----------


## moemoe

hej ladyke ... heb je verhaal vandaag helemaaaaal gelezen... mijn complimenten :knipoog:  heel goed gedaan... ik hoop da je bezig bent aan een vervolg :grote grijns: 

een nieuwe fan  :knipoog:

----------


## ladyke

Youssef

We moesten jammer genoeg onze gesprek afronden, haar broer zou elk moment thuiskomen en ze wou niet dat haar midden in de nacht nog hoorde praten.. ik gaf haar gelijk en stelde voor om morgen terug te bellen, ze stemde in en we namen afscheid.. beslama beslama..  

********************

Bij Rania...

ik nam afscheid van youssef en legde mijn telefoon terug onder mijn kussen, mijn veilige en betrouwbare plaatsje  :blij:  daarna dacht ik nog na over het gesprek... waarom heeft hij toch iemand op het oog? wat als ik hem kwijt raak.. ik ben eindelijk verliefd geworden en dan wordt hij verliefd op iemand anders en wilt hij er zelfs mee trouwen.. hij heeft het zelfs aan zijn vader verteld.. nu ben ik zeker verloren  :frons:  ik moet ervoor zorgen dat hij nog lang niet aan trouwen denkt tot hij mij beter leert kennen, misschien word het wat tussen ons.. wie weet wie weet... zie mij hier nu liggen dacht ik daarna bij mezelf.. ik kan niet slapen omdat ik bang ben dat die jongen gaat trouwen met iemand anders... ik voel me zo zielig.. pff.. 
ik moet normaal blij zijn voor die kerel dat hij iemand gevonden heeft die hem gelukkig kan maken, of omgekeerd liever gezegd.. maar nee, ik ben jaloers en wil nog niet dat hij gaat trouwen.
Maar wat als hij mij bedoeld?? natuurlijk bedoelt hij mij! Kan het zijn dat hij mij bedoeld?? natuurlijk meid, nergens om je zorgen om te maken! wil hij met mij trouwen?? natuurlijk wel... Ach.. droom verder meid dacht ik bij mezelf.. zo veel vragen en ik gaf mijn eigen antwoorden.. misschien wel loze antwoorden.. misschien niet.. Ach meid... Word Wakker!! die kerel ziet je zelfs niet staan...
op dat moment hoorde ik een steentje tegen mijn ruit dat hij heel hard heeft doen schrikken.. het zal wel mo zijn zeker die zijn sleutel is vergeten.. of misschien is het youssef om te zeggen: wil je met mij trouwen (op z'n romeo & julia-achtig)  :hihi:  Ach.. wat maak ik mijn eigen hier wijs pfff.... ik snelde naar mijn raam, deed mijn gordijntje beetje openen en zag aan de overkant mo die juist nog een steentje wou gooien en mij zag en met een grote grijns op zijn gezicht het steentje weggooide: hmm.. die heb ik niet meer nodig. Hij gebaarde dat ik de deur moest opendoen en ik liep naar beneden om de deur te openen.. mo kwam binnen...
mo: dank je zussie
rania: jaja.. pak maar in vervolg je sleutels mee ja, mana dank u
mo: ja kwas da vergeten... wat is er.. je lijkt alsof je met iets zit..
met grote ogen kijk ik hem aan.. ziet hij echt dat er iets is met mij? is hij helderziende ofzo?? kan toch ook zijn dat ik slaap had ?? 
rania: eumm... wat dacht je van ik lag lekker te slapen en iemand deed mij schrikken met zijn steentjes?? 
mo: hahah sorry sorry, kom we gaan iets drinken... 
rania: kifech (hoezo)? iets drinken, neem je me mee uit ?
mo: doet 1 wenkbrauw op en begon daarna hard te lachen, ik bedoelde wel in de keuken h hahahaha
rania: pfff... precies of ik krijg overdag geen drinken thuis... ga slapen mana... zei dag tegen me broer en ging naar boven
mo: ok tot morgen ran!

Mo..

we zaten gezellig met een paar vrienden bij moestafa (een vriend) thuis, waar nog marokaanse meiden uitgenodigd waren.. we praten wat, we stoeiden wat, delen onze vriendinnetjes met elkaar, gewoon blijven doorgeven.. van de tv die de hele tijd aanstond hebben we niet veel van gezien. Tot 1 van de meisjes maar eens naar huis moest gaan.. ik dacht bij mezelf.. als ze je nog binnenlaten be3da..hoe doen ze dat toch? Van de 1 meisje op de andere gingen ze allemaal naar huis.. pff.. sl*tten! nu ze allemaal weg zijn, heb ik hier ook niet veel meer te zoeken. 
mo: dreries (vrienden) ik ben weg thallaaaaa ik gaf ze allemaal een hand en Khalid (een vriend) vroeg me of hij me naar huis moest brengen..ik weigerde het aanbod natuurlijk niet, het is te koud buiten.. maar dacht toch bij mezelf dat deze kerel zeker iets nodig had.. dat kan niet dat hij gewoon vriendelijk wil doen en mij zomaar een ritje naar huis aanbiedt.. maar ik zocht er niet te veel achter en we verlieten samen moestafas huis.

We stapten in de auto en hij vertrok. Het werd even stil.. ja, ik was nog aan het denken wat hij van mij wilt. Hij brak als eerste de stilte en begon over die paar wijven waarmee we samen van onze avond genoten hebben.. we zeverden en lachten nog wat en niet lang meer daarna kwam ik aan thuis.. hij parkeerde aan de overkant en ik stapte uit. Ik zei nog beslama maar hij bleef staan, ik lette daar niet op en liep naar de voordeur, ondertussen zocht ik mijn sleutels maar kwam tot de beseffing dat ik het niet bij me had.. ik moest maar rania bellen, pff.. u krediet bedraagt 0.00 euro, we raadden u aan om u kaart te herladen.. pff jaja sukkeltjes.. ik moest maar met de ouderwetse manier binnengeraken en dat is door steentjes te gooien op haar raam.. gelukkig vond ik snel een steentje anders zou het met 1 centen moeten gebeuren  :hihi:  ik mikte op haar raam.. ik wachtte 3 sec, zag niets bewegen en zocht nog een steentje, gevonden, ik stond juist gereed om nog een steentje te gooien maar zag dan dat rania daar stond.. hehe ik begon te lachen omdat zij zo een zicht van mij zag dat ik juist een steentje wou gooien, ik gooide het steentje weg, hmm.. die heb ik niet meer nodig. Ik maakte gebaren dat ze de deur moest opendoen.. khalid stond er nog dus nam ik voor de tweede keer afscheid.. ik liep naar de voordeur.. rania deed open en liep terug naar binnen.. voor ik de deur weer sloot zag ik aan de overkant khalid nog staan, ik zwaaide nog eens voor de derde keer en hij reed eindelijk weg pfff.. die wil mijn zusje! Ya kl**tzak! 

Ik deed de deur dicht en zei: dank je zussie. Waarop zei antwoorde met: jaja.. pak maar in vervolg je sleutels mee ja, mana dank u
Ik zag dat er iets mis was met haar.. wat scheelt er met mijn kleine zusje? Als iemand haar wat heeft aangedaan, gaat die met mij te krijgen hebben.. ik weet dat mijn zusje dat nooit rechtstreeks gaat zeggen tegen mij dus probeerde ik via omwegen te weten te komen wat er met haar scheelt.. ik vroeg haar dat en zei antwoordde na 3 sec dat ze juist lekker aan het slapen was en dat er iemand haar heeft wakker gemaakt. Hehe ze bedoelde mij natuurlijk  :hihi:  maar toch wou ik het niet daarbij laten, ik weet dat er iets mis is.. ik voel het wanneer er iets mis is met mijn zusje.. dus ik nodigde haar uit om wat te gaan drinken.. ze was opeens klaarwakker en dacht dat ik haar zou meenemen uit.. ik moest erom lachen want ik bedoelde iets drinken in de keuken en dat ik uit haar kon halen wat er scheelt.. ze weigerde mijn uitnodiging en ging terug gaan slapen.. ik liet het dan maar zo en deed mijn schoenen uit en liep ook naar boven



Laat me weten als ik verder moet . 

Boessas schatjes..

----------


## moemoe

pllleeaaasee volgende keer een langer stuk schrijven  :frons:  kan er echt niet van genoeg krijgen:s


dikke groetjes moemoekeeee xxxx

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door moemoe_ 
> *pllleeaaasee volgende keer een langer stuk schrijven  kan er echt niet van genoeg krijgen:s
> 
> 
> dikke groetjes moemoekeeee xxxx*



eeey moemoeke 

eerst en vooral welkom bij mijn verhaaltje...
ik hoop dat je er van genoten hebt  :zozo:  

ik ga proberen een langer stukje op te zetten 
speciaal voor jouuu  :love: 

dikke kusjes..

----------


## Fara_23

Hey meisieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...!!!!

Heb je gemist zine!!! Ga vooral door joh! Ik heb effe snel de reeks vervolgjes die ik gemist had gelezen...  :Wink:  ...en ben helemaal bij!!!

So, im waitin girl!!!

bousas....fara

----------


## ladyke

haha faraaaaa zine

zo lang geleden, ik heb je ook gemist jong.  :grote grijns: 

jullie zijn mijn schatje: fara_23, brokengirl, lailake, moemoe, goedkoop, angelsweetness,... 

speciaal voor jullie ga ik hier snel nog een vervolgje achterlaten..

I'll Be Back! kisses

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

lang geleden.. het is echt mooi doe zo verder lieverdd dikke kusjesss  :melig2:

----------


## ladyke

ik voel het wanneer er iets mis is met mijn zusje.. dus ik nodigde haar uit om wat te gaan drinken.. ze was opeens klaarwakker en dacht dat ik haar zou meenemen uit.. ik moest erom lachen want ik bedoelde iets drinken in de keuken en dat ik uit haar kon halen wat er scheelt.. ze weigerde mijn uitnodiging en ging terug gaan slapen.. ik liet het dan maar zo en deed mijn schoenen uit en liep ook naar boven

Rania:

Ik liep mijn slaapkamer in, mijn kamertje, waar ik de ganse dag mezelf kan zijn, ik bedoel ik ben altijd mezelf, maar in mijn kamertje, omringt door al mijn spullekes, mijn kast, mijn kleren, mijn spiegel, mijn raam, mijn gordijn, mijn tafeltje, mijn stoelletje, mijn zeteltje, mijn pc, spijtig genoeg geen tv, en wat ik zeker niet mag vergeten mijn bedje en mijn kussen waar mijn telefoon onder ligt  :hihi:  en natuurlijk waar ik bloot kan rondlopen  :tong uitsteken:  . ik kroop in mijn bedje en droomde over wat er morgen zou gebeuren.. ik heb het gevoel dat er iets leuks staat te wachten op mij ik kon niet wachten om in slaap te vallen om zo dan smorgens (eigelijk smiddags) op te staan mijn kamerklok liet het niet toe, wat een vreselijke getik. Nooit heb ik het eigelijk opgemerkt dat het zoveel lawaai maakte, nooit stond ik erbij stil. Misschien waren mijn batterijen op en heeft mama er vandaag nieuwe in gestoken. Daarmee dat het mij nooit heeft gestoord. Ik probeerde toch ondanks het vreselijke geluid in slaap te vallen, wat mij na een uurtje is gelukt. 

Mijn droom:
Ik liep smorgens op weg naar school (waarom moest het school zijn en niet ergens anders), ik kwam said tegen, hij stopte bij mij en zei me een goeiendag, hij reikte zijn hand naar me uit en ik beantwoorde zijn groet. Wat doe je zo vroeg op? Vroeg ik hem. Je werkt toch niet ofzo? 
Neen klopt, ging said verder. Maar ik ben speciaal voor jou wakker gekomen. Ik wou je nog eens zien voor ik naar Spanje vertrek. Ga je dan naar Spanje? Waarom? Wat heb je daar te zoeken? Vroeg ik allemaal achter elkaar. Nou, ik heb daar wat zaken te regelen. Ah zo zei ik teleurgesteld. Mijn bus arriveerde en ik keek op. Nou daar komt mijn bus aan zei ik. Ja, we moeten maar eens afscheid nemen, voorlopig, want ik kom terug. Is goed, said, ik wens je een prettige reis toe. Hopelijk kom je veilig aan en kom je veilig terug. Inshallah. Hij gaf me een kus op mijn wang en verliet mij. Ik stond nog op de grond genageld van zijn kus. (het was maar een droom, maar toch.  :puh:  ) 
Ik stapte mijn bus in en daar zag ik karim zitten. H Rania, riep hij van achter, kom hier zitten meid. Ik stapte naar achter toe. Hij had zijn hand al uitgereikt om te groeten. Ik groette terug en nam plaats de stoel naast hem. Hij begon over alles en nog wat, wat ik niet goed heb begrepen. Ik zag enkel zijn mond bewegen en voor mij kwam er niet anders uit dan bla bla bla. Ik knikte gewoon mijn hoofd en lachte wanneer hij lachte. Mijn gedachten waren nog bij said, die ging vertrekken naar Spanje. Mijn gedachten waren snel onderbroken toen ik zijn naam hoorde vallen. Ewa, hoe gaat het met youssef? Zei karim. Youssef, dat was de naam die mijn gedachten heeft onderbroken. Euhm.. ik weet niet man, jij bent zijn broer toch, antwoorde ik hem snel. Ja, maar ik denk dat hij meer met jou praat dan met mij, en als ik eens met hem praat, dan praat hij alleen over jou, zei karim. Oh ja, keek ik met al mijn aandacht nu naar hem gericht, wat zegt die dan? Wel..

Bzzzzzzzzzzzz. bzzzzzzzzzzzz. Rotte telefoon, je hebt me wakker gemaakt!  :boos:  oh dat was de bedoeling zeker. Nu weet ik niet wat youssef allemaal zegt over mij L 
Ach meid, het was een droom. Ik bleef nog even in bed liggen, denken over mijn droom. Zou het een betekenis hebben? Ik heb said gedroomd die naar Spanje vertrekt. Misschien gaat die wel weg voor een tijdje, wie weet. Karim smorgens in de bus. Youssef in zijn gesprekken. Man, wat een miserie allemaal.. ik keek nog een laatste keer op mijn klok aan de muur en zag dat het 7.30 was. Vlug opstaan voor ik me moeder horen schreeuwen. Te vroeg gedacht, want op het zelfde moment hoorde ik mijn moeder roepen: Raniaaaaaaaa, kesenieeeee (opstaan)
Jaaa yema, ben al op.. ze geloofde me niet echt, want ik zeg dat altijd en dan lig ik nog in bed. Zeeed opstaaaaaan, het is al 8.00. Dat zei ze ook altijd om me bang te maken. Maar ze is waarschijnlijk mijn klok vergeten. Zij had er toch batterijtje ingestoken, ze had het liever niet gedaan, dan geloofde ik haar nog  :hihi:  maar ik was dus toch op en snelde naar de badkamer. Ik douchte me snel, deed rotho (rituele wassing), poetste me tanden, kamde mijn haren, liep naar mijn kamer met enkel een handdoek over me heen, en daar kwam ik mijn kleine broertje najim tegen. Ieggh, je mag heus eens je benen scheren hoor!  :hihi:  boos keek ik hem aan, ik heb ze pas gescheerd, drol! (een week geleden maar toch, zo snel groeiden mijn beenharen niet, het was nog goed als glad) haha grapje zussie, je moet niet zo snel boos worden.  :puh:  ik liep naar me kamer toe, sloot mijn deur, deed me handdoek uit en ik rende nog eens naakt door me kamer. Ik deed mijn marokaanse kleed aan om te bidden, na mijn gebed trok ik mijn nette bruine broek, daarover een beige truitje met bruine strepen, mijn bruine schoenen. Beetje make-up, niet opvallend want dat vond ik niet mooi. Snelde naar beneden, ontbeet op mijn gemak, kijkend naar de tv, tv uit, pakte mijn jas en mijn gerief die ik dag nodig had op school, trok mijn jas aan, zoals gewoonlijk staat me moeder klaar aan de deur om mij buiten te laten, (ik zeg het, zij wil mij zo snel buiten precies), ik sprong op mijn fiets en coursde zoals gewoonlijk naar school, ik kwam op de markt en daar zag ik op de grote kerk dat het al 8.30 was, dat betekent dat het heeft gebeld en dat ik weer te laat op school zal komen, en ik dacht nog dat ik vandaag op tijd zou zijn daarom dat ik zo traag ontbeet, ik maar coursen naar school, parkeerde mijn fiets aan de hekken en liep naar binnen, zuchtend door de gangen en kwam aan de klas waar ik les had.. hoe moet ik nu binnenkomen, welke smoesje moet ik nu verzinnen, heb eigelijk nooit een smoesje nodig gehad want ik kreeg altijd de opdracht om snel naar mijn plaats te gaan, maar je weet maar nooit natuurlijk, na al die jaren, heb ik nooit een smoesje moeten verzinnen, ik moet het al gewoon zijn, maar toch voor de zekerheid, je weet maar nooit. Ik klopte op de deur en ging binnen, ik keek iedereen aan en zag dat mijn medeleerlingen verandert waren in leerlingen van het derde. Ik keek de leerkracht aan die van voor stond en zij keek mij op haar buurt lachend aan: Je hoeft niet raar op te kijken, je medeleerlingen zitten in de klas hiernaast, we zijn van lokaal veranderd omdat ik met een te grote groep zit. Ow jee, dacht ik. Sorry voor het storen en ik lachte terug. Is niets hoorde ik haar nog zeggen en SMECH! de deur dicht achter mij. Iets te hard denk ik dus ik ga me maar excuseren zeker, ik ging terug dezelfde lokaal binnen waar ik die deur zo hard heb dicht geslaan en excuseerde me. Is niets, hoorde ik haar weer zeggen. Het zou me nogal wat worden moest ik het nog eens zo hard dicht slaan, hahahah Is niets. En dan SMECH! hahahahah ik lachte om mijn eigen grap. Al met een glimlach op mijn gezicht ging ik naar de klas ernaast..ik klopte weer op de deur en groette de klas.. dag iedereen, dag meneer verhulst. 
Aaah rania, je hebt ons gevonden, mag ik jou eens vragen vanwaar je komt. Zie je wel dat ik altijd een smoesje moest klaar hebben. Euhm ik had me van lokaal vergist.. daarmee dat ik nu zo laat ben. Ah het duurt bij jou exact 12 min om naar de lokaal ernaast te lopen dan? Iedereen in de klas moest erom lachen, ik eigelijk ook, en liet een van mijn lieve glimlachen tonen ik mocht naar mijn plaats lopen. Oef, zo erg was het nu ook weer niet.. 
We begonnen met de les begonnen ja  :slapen:    :hihi:

----------


## ladyke

Broooooookengirl 

is lang geleden meid, waar was je verstopt??  :haha: 
alles toch goed met je?
ik heb juist een vervolgje achtergelaten...


veel leesplezier...

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

ja sorry.. mijn moeder is doodziek en was daarom even er niet meer bij.. ik probeer rustig de draad weer op te nemen en lees je verhaal nog steeds mee het is prachtig en je moet zo verder doen dikke kusjess

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door _BrokenGirl__ 
> *ja sorry.. mijn moeder is doodziek en was daarom even er niet meer bij.. ik probeer rustig de draad weer op te nemen en lees je verhaal nog steeds mee het is prachtig en je moet zo verder doen dikke kusjess*



oh, ik hoop dat nu alles goed is met je moeder. Wens haar veel beterschap, inshallah word ze snel beter.

groetjes

----------


## ladyke

Het was middag, dat betekent tijd om te gaan eten. Ik besloot vandaag om naar huis te gaan. Ik wou net afscheid nemen van lamya en loubna maar zij wouden dan ook naar huis gaan. Dus gingen we samen naar onze fietsen die aan de hekken stonden van het school. We reden richting huis, we praten wat, we lachten nog wat en na 10 min. kwamen lamya en loubna als eerste thuis. Ik nam al rijdend afscheid van ze, want het is niet dat ik ze niet meer ga zien h. We spraken nog vlug een uur af wanneer we moesten klaarstaan en ik zou langs hen gaan. 3 min. daarna kwam ik ook thuis aan. Ik parkeerde mijn fiets voor me deur en haalde me huissleutel uit me schooltas, (ja ik besloot nu een sleutel mee te nemen dat ik niet weer als altijd eerst 5 min. moet kloppen en stampen op de deur) ik deed de deur open en gooide me jas over de kapstok die vlak bij de deur stond. Ik liep met een zucht de keuken binnen en zag da me moeder lekkere rijstsalade had gemaakt. Mmmm, mijn favoriete gerecht. Gelukkig ben ik naar huis gekomen zei ik mijn mama en gaf haar en kus op haar wang. Zij glimlachte terug en serveerde het eten voor me neus. Ik nam mijn bord mee naar de woonkamer, deed de tv aan en zoals gewoonlijk is er in de middag niet veel te zien dan stomme spelprogrammas. (play today enzo pfff.. een spel waar je een paar stomme letters moet doorbellen voor maar 1 en je krijgt zoveel euros terug als je het goede antwoord kent). Ik deed dan maar muziekpost op en genoot van mijn heerlijke maaltijd. Toen ik naar de klok keek, wees die wijzer een paar minuten later dan dat ik afgesproken had met de meisjes. Ik ruimde snel mijn bord op en bracht het naar de keuken, legde het in de afwasbak en keek naar me moeder dat ik te laat ben. Ma3liech a iedjie (geeft niet mijn dochter) zal ik het wel afwassen. Wagha mama, en ik gaf haar weer een afscheidskus. Ik snelde naar de deur, trok mijn jas half aan en nam mijn schooltas die achter de deur heb achtergelaten. Ik wou niet met de fiets gaan, want dat zou toch langer duren, we nemen wel de bus. We hadden wel een buspas maar we gebruikten het niet veel, we wandelen liever of gaan met de fiets. Maar nu het toch winter is, neem ik liever de bus. ik gooide de deur achter me dicht en trok nu mijn jas deftig aan. Gooide mijn tas over me schouder en liep snel naar de meisjes toe. Onee ze zullen al door zijn zeker, toch lamya want die komt niet graag te laat. Op het moment dat ik daaraan dacht ging mijn telefoon. Oh, het zal wel lamya zijn om te zeggen dat ik me moest haasten. Stiekem hoopte ik dat het youssef zou zijn. Maar het was toch lamya. Ik nam op en voor ik hallo kon zeggen begon lamya al.
Ewa, waar blijf je, begon ze. Ja ik kom al, ben onderweg, om de hoek van je huis dus ik ben er zo, maar lamya ik ben niet met de fiets h. Toen ik juist de hoek omliep zag ik lamya en loubna klaar op hun fietsen en lamya met de telefoon aan haar oor. Hehe ze was met mij bezig. Toen ze me zag afkomen, legde ze prompt de telefoon op me neer. Ik stopte dan ook maar mijn telefoon weg en stapte naar hen toe. 

Hellow dames zei ik. Hallo zei loubna, met jou kan je ook nooit eens op tijd op school zijn h? Haha, lachte ik weg. Ik kan er ook niets aan doen h, ik had de tijd niet in de gaten, maar nu ben ik er en we kunnen de bus die over 2min vertrekt nog juist inhalen als we nu vertrekken. Lamya legde haar fiets met een vies gezicht weg en loubna zoals altijd heel vrolijk en we stapten richting de bushalte. We zagen net onze bus afkomen en we stapten in toen het stopte. Hey hey, wat een leuke marokaan daar aan het stuur, grinnikte met loubna. Laat die maar zitten rania, die is van malika (een meisje op school). Oh ja, kan zij zo iemand krijgen dan? Hahahah de meisjes moesten erom lachen en we namen plaats achteraan zoals gewoonlijk. Ik zag said daar ook zitten en hij had me ook gezien. Hij zwaaide heel hard en riep ons om naast hem te gaan zitten. Toen moest ik denken aan mijn droom. Alleen was het niet karim maar said die ik in de bus tegenkwam en het was ook niet smorgens. We liepen naar hem toe en hij reikte ons een hand. We beantwoordde zijn groet en namen plaats. Lamya en loubna de plaatsjes voor hem en ik moest wel naast hem gaan zitten. Anders moest ik naast zo een oude vrouw zitten met kilos shmink om haar gezicht. Ieuw, denk ik dan in mijn eigen. Ik en said raakten aan de praat. Het begon eerst met hallo, hoe gaat het en eindigde met ik ga voor een paar dagen naar limburg. Dus het was niet spanje zoals in mijn droom maar limburg. Oke is nog goed. Raar dat dromen soms kunnen uitkomen, alleen is het wat anders gegaan maar toch bijna. Ja vervolgde ik, wat ga je daar dan doen? Ik mag gaan solliciteren voor een job en daar is het hoofdkantoor dus moet ik me daar aanmelden. Oh, solliciteren duurt dat een paar dagen dan, vroeg ik verward. Hahaha nee yo, ik ga bij een vriend logeren, ik heb het hem eens beloofd en nu komt het goed uit dus dacht ik waarom niet nu, antwoordde hij. Ah gewoon logeren dus? Ja zei hij. Ga je me missen misschien hahaha vervolgde hij. Ha Ha Ha neeeeee, was gewoon een vraag.  :puh:  mohim ik moet uitstappen. De meisjes gingen voor en ik liep achter hen richting de uitgang. Ik voelde opeens een stem in me oor die zegt: je ziet er goed uit rania, ik ga je missen. ik ga je vanavond bellen oke? Ik keek achterom en knikte nog eens dag. We stapten uit en said bleef achter. 
Ewa wat was dat allemaal vroeg lamya. Euhm.. ik weet het niet, die vertrekt naar limburg voor een job en dan gaat die daar nog een paar dagen blijven bij een vriend. Nee nee ik bedoelde dat niet, dat heb ik wel gehoord. Ik bedoelde wat hij in je oor fluisterde  :hihi:  aaahahaha jij luistervink! Nee hij gaat me gewoon bellen vanavond. Ik vertelde nog mijn droom aan de meisjes en zij zeiden dat ik moet oppassen en dat het misschien iets betekend. Maar het was maar een droom en toeval dat ik said tegenkwam en dat hij ging vertrekken. Als ik nu karim maar niet zou tegenkomen want dan . Pfff we liepen de school binnen en daar zag ik khalid (de jongen met zijn blauwe ogen, die me altijd een goeiendag zegt, en die mijn nummer heeft en met nog nooit heeft gebeld en aan youssef gegeven heeft.) Wat doet die op onze school man? Weet ik niet, zei loubna. Nieuwe leerling ofzo hahahaha. Het was juist gebeld en zag dat khalid naar onze rij werd begeleidt. Wat doet die nou, fluisterde ik naar lamya. Is die echt nieuwe leerling, het was maar een grapje hoor. Hahaha jou grappen komen uit, zoals jou droom. We liepen door de gang en daar sprak khalid me aan. 
Khalid: hey rania 
Rania: heey ( ik doe alsof ik zijn naam niet ken)
Khalid: de naam is khalid.  :knipoog:  ik ken je wel, maar we hebben elkaar nog nooit gesproken h? 
Rania: nee hahahah, wat kom je hier doen eigelijk?
Khalid: haha mag ik hier niet zijn dan?
Rania: haha oh jawel hoor, maar vroeg me dat gewoon af.
Khalid: wel ik heb jou gevold, daarom zit ik nu hier.
Rania: hahaha nou eerlijk?
Khalid: oke, nee ik ben buiten gegooid van mijn oude school en heb me hier ingeschreven.
Rania: ooh hahaha oke dan.
Khalid: ik heb niet gedacht dat ik in jouw klas zou terecht komen. Hehehe
Rania: haha nou ik ook niet.
(f*ck, nou ziet hij hoe ik lees, hoe ik aan bord kom, hoe ik op mijn stoel zit, hoe ik in slaap val, hoe ik aan mijn oefeningen begin, hoe ik antwoord, en het ergste is nu ziet hij dat ik altijd te laat kom pff..)
We kwamen aan in de klas en gingen allemaal op ons plaatsje zitten, khalid kreeg een plaatsje toegewezen schuin voor mij, oef dacht ik, nu kan ik hm beter zien
Omdat khalid een nieuwe leerling is, moest hij zijn eigen komen voorstellen. Wat een afgang. Bij de les engels, moest hij dat ook doen in het engels, dat wel vlot ging en in de les frans mocht hij zijn eigen weeer komen voorstellen, maar dan deze keer in het frans, wat niet zijn beste vak bleek te zijn. De lessen gingen vlugger voorbij dan gewoonlijk. Omdat khalid in de klas zit??? 
De bel ging en iedereen ging zijn eigen weg op. Ik, lamya en loubna snelden als eerst naar buiten, achtervolgd door khalid. Hij haalde ons in en vroeg of hij niet met ons mee naar huis mag lopen, om ze3ma gezelschap te houden. En we woonden ook niet ver van elkaar. Ik kon het niet weigeren en liet hem toe. We waren met zn vieren op stap. Lamya en loubna van voor en ik en khalid achteraan .

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

jah Inshallah.. Doe Maar Gauw Verder Lieverdd Dikke Kusjess Je DOet Het Echt Goed!!  :Iluvu:

----------


## ladyke

Ik, lamya en loubna snelden als eerst naar buiten, achtervolgd door khalid. Hij haalde ons in en vroeg of hij niet met ons mee naar huis mag lopen, om ze3ma gezelschap te houden. En we woonden ook niet ver van elkaar. Ik kon het niet weigeren en liet hem toe. We waren met zn vieren op stap. Lamya en loubna van voor en ik en khalid achteraan . 

Khalid: ewa, hoe gaat het nu eigelijk met je, rania?
Rania: euhhh... ikke? (ik had eigelijk niet veel te zeggen, verlegen nog, je kent dat wel h  :tong uitsteken: ) 
Khalid: haha, zie je hier dan nog een ander rania?
Rania: hehe, oke dan, ja goed hamd. en met jou?
Khalid: ja hamd. en met jullie dames? Ik ken jullie naam nog niet  :blozen: 
Lamya draaide zich al verder stappend om en zei: ja goed hamd. dank je. Ik ben lamya, zij hier is me zusje loubna.
Loubna draaide op haar beurt ook om en knikte even vlug. 
Khalid: ooh, leuk, lamya en loubna, zijn leuke namen voor zusjes. hehe
L & L: hehe  :blozen:   :blozen: 
Khalid: gaan jullie de bus pakken, dames?
Rania: nee, we wandelen liever..  :tong uitsteken: 
Khalid: oh goed dan, zal ik met jullie mee lopen dan, als jullie mij toelaten natuurlijk, anders moet je het me maar zeggen.
Rania: is geen probleem  :grote grijns: 
Loubna: hehe, wat was me dat een afgang bij frans joch. hahaha
Khalid:  :blozen:  jah, zo goed ben ik daar niet in hoor.
Loubna: jah, gezien  :tong uitsteken: 
Ik deed gebaren aan loubna dat ze haar mond moet houden, ze maakt de jongen ocharme belachelijk, en verlegen natuurlijk, alsof zij er goed in is. Ze is wel verlegen, maar toch nog recht voor de raap.
Rania: haha en jij denkt dat jij er goed in bent dan?  :puh: 
Loubna: neeeeeee, maar ik pest de jongen alleen wat  :puh: 
Khalid: aahzoo, je weet wat ze zeggen h  :haha:  
Loubna kon hem wel opeten met de blik die ze had in haar ogen.
Loubna: neeeeeee, dat dacht je alleen maar!
Khalid: grapjeuuuhh
Loubna: ja ja al goed..
Ik wou het gesprek een beetje van onderwerp doen veranderen voor het nog een conflict word tussen die twee.. want met loubna... zij kan haar gedacht vlug kwijt..
Rania: hehe, maar je engels was wel goed h? ( wat een onderwerp zeg  :frons:  )
Khalid: hah, ja dat gaat wel. Maar dat leer ik meer uit films, franse films kijk niet echt  :grote grijns: 
Rania: hehe, jah
We stapten verder en sproken over alles en nog wat... na klein halfuurtje kwamen lamya en loubna bijna thuis aan, zij moesten de hoek om en ik en khalid gingen rechtendoor. We namen afscheid van de meisjes en zeiden nog: tot morgen. 
L & L: ja tot morgen  :zwaai: 

We liepen verder, het werd opeens wat stiller, niet echt weten wat me nu moeten zeggen... gelukkig verbrak hij snel de stilte, maar wat vroeg hij me nou?
Khalid: ewa, hoe is het met de liefde?
Rania: euhh.. euhh.. (wat vraagt hij nu?) euhh.. welke liefde?
Khalid: hahaha bedoel je; welke liefde, je hebt er geen? of bedoel je welke liefde, je hebt er zoveel? hahahaha  :haha:  
Rania: hahaah (ik moest er ook hard van lachen, het was wel inderdaad wel wat verwarrend) nee ik bedoel het eerste, ben vrijgezel. En jij?
Khalid: haha, dacht ik wel. Euhh.. ja ik ben ook vrijgezel.
Rania: oh ja? (nice  :stout:  ) hoe komt het dan?
Khalid: nou jah.. heb de juiste nog niet..
Rania: hoe? heb je dan de verkeerde?  :tong uitsteken: 
Khalid: hahahaha neenee dat bedoel ik niet, ik bedoel ben de juiste nog niet tegengekomen  :haha:  
Rania: haha, dacht ik wel. oke dan.

De lange, brede, lelijke, donkere straat, was vlug uit.. omdat Khalid bij me was? omdat ik gezelschap had gewoon. Daar moest hij dan een straatje in, kwam hij thuis aan, ik moest dus nog iets verder lopen, alleen  :frons:  . 
Khalid: oke, ik moet afscheid van je nemen dus.
Rania: ja, hehe, bedankt om met ons mee te lopen h. (als me broers of vader me maar niet gezien hebben.) 
Khalid: is niets, dat weet je toch.. moet ik anders nog even met je meelopen anders?
Rania: (om die risicio maar niet te lopen heb ik vriendelijk geweigerd) Nee dank je  :grote grijns:  
Khalid: oke anders zeg je het maar h..
Rania: zal ik zeker doen ...................... (NOT!)  :hihi: 
We namen afscheid van elkaar en ik liep verder... alleen!

Ik dacht nog even na over het feit dat hij nu in mijn klas zat.. Ik was zo diep verzonken in mijn gedachten dat ik geschrokken was van de hand die op mijn linkerschouder rustte. Ik draaide met een schrik om naar de persoon die ik het meest verachtte! Het was............ Het was........ ja inderdaad het was..... de verloofde kl**tzak.
Verloofde kl**tzak: ewa, dat is lang geleden dat ik jou heb gezien h, zei hij met een lelijke grijns op zijn gezicht. (eigelijk is hij wel knap, superknap, maar zijn karakter maakte hem lelijk.)
Rania: lang geleden? pfff... je hebt me gewoon gemist. 
Verloofde kl**tzak: hahaha, kan zijn ja.. Hoe gaat het nog met jou?
Rania: veel beter als jij je omdraait en me met rust laat.
Verloofde kl**tzak: oh, voel je je niet op je gemak nu?
Rania: wat dacht je anders, met zo een monster voor me neus! Mohim, laat me met rust, ik heb geen tijd voor je! en ik draaide me om, om weg te gaan. Opeens trok hij me terug bij zich, heeeel dicht bij zich. Ik stond nu oog in oog, nee beter gezegd, neus in neus met die boer!
Verloofde kl**tzak: ik weet dat je me wilt, rania.
Ik trok me van hem weg, en schrok ervan dat hij me naam wist.
Rania: hoe weet je me naam?
Verloofde kl**tzak: hahahaha, ik heb me bronnen, R A N I A.
Rania: whateverrr... stak me hand voor zijn neus uit en liep weer weg.
Voor de tweede keer trok hij mij bij zich en stoot me deze keer tegen de muur aan waardoor me hoofd tegen de muur stootte.
Rania: gij vuuuuuile kloooooooooootzak! raak mij niet aan oke, gij lompe boer! Opdat moment kwam Khalid aangelopen, ik weet niet vanwaar hij kwam, maar zo te zien was hij nog niet thuis geweest want hij had zijn schooltas nog bij zich. Van ver riep hij nog:
Khalid: heeeeeeey, wat gebeurt er hier zo?
Verloofde kl**tzak: niets dat jou aangaat, keer maar terug
Khalid: ik ben niet bij jou gekomen, heb het ook niet aan jou gevraagd, hou je mond maar al. Rania gaat het, vroeg khalid bezorgd.
Met een verliefde blik maar toch een pijnlijk aangezicht zei ik: Ja, ben tegen de muur gebotst dankzij deze boer, maar gaat wat beter nu.
Khalid: goed, en waar was dat goed voor, vroeg hij met boze blik aan die verloofde kl**tzak. 
Verloofde kl**tzak: ik neem nu aan dat het deze keer wel voor mij is bedoeld? Wel, het gaat jou niet aan. 
Khalid: Het gaat me wel aan oke!
Verloofde kl**tzak: Oh zo dus, is zij jou liefje ofzo?
Khalid: Gaat....jou.....niet....aan. Scheer je weg, mongool.
Verloofde kl**tzak: hoe noemde je me?
Khalid: iets wat nog zacht uitgedrukt is voor je.
De verloofde kl**tzak had nu een boze blik in zijn ogen. Ik was bang voor deze moment. Ik zag wat er voor mij gebeurde. De verloofde kl**tzak en Khalid stonden nu oog in oog voor mij.. Het leek net een boxwedstrijd waar ik de enige ben die in het publiek zat.
Ik zag gewoon hoe de verloofde kl**tzak een vuist maakte van zijn rechterhand en dichter kwam bij khalid.. Voor ik STOOOOOP kon roepen, had hij zijn vuist al gebruikt. Gelukkig kon khalid ontwijken van die vuist die nu in de muur was beland. Ik zag in de ogen van de verloofde kl**tzak hoeveel pijn hij wel leed, maar zich alsof sterker voor deed. 
Khalid: ga ga, a mesgoot! Voor ik je eens een echte vuist laat zien.
Verloofde kl**tzak: daag je me uit ha, daag je me uit? Kom, laat me dan zien. A puber. 
Khalid: Jij bent mijn woede niet waard. Ik zeg je n ding, blijf uit haar buurt of er gaat wat met je gebeuren.
Verloofde kl**tzak: durf je niet, is het dat, waarom wil je anders niet vechten a zwakkeling.
Khalid: Misschien omdat er een meisje in de buurt is? Ik wil haar deze bloederige tafereel besparen. Heb wat respect jah?
Verloofde kl**tzak: je weet waar het bloed vandaan zal komen h. Ga ga met je respect, wie maak je hier wat wijs, je probeert gewoon van een bloedneus te ontkomen jah.
Khalid: nee, ik bespaar jou een bloedneus. Maar weet je waarom ik niet wil vechten met jou? Omdat je het ten eerste de moeite niet bent en omdat ik me niet wil verlagen tot jou niveau.
Verloofde kl**tzak: ze3ma ze3ma, ga ga met je zielig gepraat.
Khalid: waar moet ik gaan, ik woon hier vlakbij, jij bent hier degene die moet gaan, je hebt hier niets te zoeken.
Verloofde kl**tzak: Mohim, ik heb hier inderdaad niets te zoeken, jullie zijn maar een stelletje sukkelaars. 
En weg was die. Ik en Khalid bleven nog even staan.
Khalid: gaat alles wel echt goed met je?
ik was nog even vast genageld aan de grond van schrik en van wat ik juist heb gezien.
Rania: euhh.. ja hoor dank je.. Hoe komt het dat je juist op het moment kwam dat ik je nodig had?
Khalid: ik weet niet, misschien omdat ik voelde dat je in gevaar verkeerde?
Rania: haha, nou echt eerlijk? Je hebt je schooltas nog vast dus ben je nog niet thuis geweest.
Khalid: jah klopt, ik keek je nog even na tot je om de hoek was, ik wou er zeker van dat je veilig thuis ging aankomen. En jah, toen zag ik juist iemand die je lastig viel, dat bleek uit je blik die je had op je gezicht toen die je aansprak.
Rania: jah inderdaad.
Khalid: ken je hem ofzo? is dat de eerste keer dat hij je lastig valt?
Rania: euhh... eigelijk niet.. het is nog al eens gebeurd maar kon me er zelf uit redden. ( ik wou hem natuurlijk niet vertellen dat hij me heeft proberen te kussen en te strelen en dat het donker was.) 
Khalid: ah goed, maar als er nog zoiets gebeurt, ik bedoel wie dan ook je lastig valt, ik er altijd voor je zal zijn. Ik kan natuurlijk niet altijd uit het niets komen als je wat mankeert, deze keer was het toeval, maar als je me nodig hebt, kan je me altijd bellen oke?
Rania: oooh, thanksss. Zal ik zeker doen.
Khalid: alleen heb je mijn nummer niet.  :hihi: 
Rania: oh jah hahahaha 
Khalid: hahaha, en je zegt nog dat je het zeker ging doen. hahaha
Rania: hahaha oeps  :blozen:  
We wisselden nummers en ik liet hem ook weten dat als er hem iets zou mankeren hij me ook altijd kan bellen. We namen afscheid.
Rania: oke, bedankt nog h, met die geval van die boer.. 
Khalid: is geen probleem, daar zijn vrienden voor h.
Rania: ja  :grote grijns:  beslama dan
Khalid: beslama.. ik zal voor de zekerheid nog tot de hoek met je meegaan om te zien tot je binnen bent, je weet maar nooit dat hij langs de andere kant is gegaan om je nog eens vast te pakken h.
Rania: oh thankss.. en we stappen allebei gelijk door tot aan de hoek.
Khalid: oke, ik wacht hier wel op je tot je binnen bent. 
Rania: bedankt nog h  :knipoog:  
Khalid: is niets lieverd. Tot morgen Incha'Allah.
Rania: Incha'Allah.

Ik liep door naar me huis, ik haalde op voorhand mijn huissleutel uit me schooltas en toen ik aan de deur kwam, stak ik het in de sleutelgat, ik draaide vervolgens mijn sleutel om en hoorde de klik dat ik binnenkon. Ik zwaaide nog even naar khalid, hij zwaaide terug en verdween om de hoek. Aan de deur zag ik juist mijn broer Mo verbaast kijken naar buiten om te zien naar wie ik zwaaide.
Mo: Och zussie, ik denk dat je een beetje gek aan het worden bent zoet, naar wie zwaaide je? de straat is leeg? Oooh ik weet het al, naar die villa nr 133? Ik heb ook eens gezwaaid, maar die gaf me geen aandacht.  :tong uitsteken: 
Rania: hahaha, nee yo, iemand van school, die is juist om de hoek, onozelaar! 
Mo: hmm.. je weet maar nooit met je. En sinds wanneer heb je een huissleutel? Is die van mij? Want ik vind de mijne niet meer.
Rania: neeeee, is van mij. En ik heb die sinds ik altijd eerst een halfuur moet bonken en stampen op de deur tot jullie voor me open doen.
En daarbij, je bent je sleutel toch altijd kwijt? Wat zeg je me nu? Kijk anders nog eens in n van je broeken, daar vind je ze toch altijd terug.  :puh: 
Mo: jaaaaa, daar zit ze. 
We liepen alletwee naar binnen.. ik gooide me jas op de kapstok, mijn schooltas in de hoek en ik liep de woonkamer in...
Salaam wa3alikoom yemaa, ewe, groette ik me moeder en vader.
Wa3alikom salaam a iedjie (dochter). Ga maar in de keuken, je eten staat klaar zei me moeder. Mmmmm wagha yemaa chokran (oke moeder, bedankt) En zo liep ik de keuken in... Ik zag dat het spaghetti was.. mijn favoriete gerecht.. jah eigelijk was alles mijn favoriete gerecht  :hihi:  Ik at van me maaltijd en liep naar boven.. ik wou me omkleden en me gemakkelijk kleren aandoen om te bidden dus ik gooide mijn telefoon op bed. Op het moment dat me telefoon nog aan het zweven was in de lucht, naar me bed toe, ging die af....
Ik natuurlijk daar naartoe zweven, want moest weten wie het was..
Mijn telefoon viel op bed en ik ook. Met zucht nam ik op zonder te kijken naar de display...
Rania: (zucht) (zucht) alloee?
Persoon: salaaaaam wa3alikom a zine.
Rania: wa3alikom salaam. Wie ben je?
Persoon: safe, ben je me stem al kwijt?
Rania: wie ben je, of ik leg neer. Geen tijd in spelletjes.
Persoon: oh sorry sorry, ik ben het khalid.
Rania:  :blozen:  ooh sorry, wist niet dat jij het was.
Khalid: is niets, ik begrijp je wel.. ewa alles goed met je? ze3ma lang geleden.
Rania: haha, ja hamd. en met jou?
Khalid: goed hamd. Wou alleen weten of je veilig thuis bent aangekomen.
Rania: aja he, dankzij jou.  :grote grijns: 
Khalid: hehe, jah ik doe me best.
Rania: nog eens bedankt h voor daarnet.
Khalid: safe niet blijven bedanken. je weet dat ik het voor jou met plezier doe.
Rania: haha oke dank je.
Khalid: nu doe je het weer. hahahaha
Rania: hahaha jah, gaat automatisch.
Khalid: hehe
Rania: oke khalid, bedankt om es te checken he, maar ik moet je nu laten, moet nog zoveel doen.
Khalid: is niets rania. is goed, tot morgen h Incha'Allah.
Rania: Inch'Allah. beslama
Khalid: muaaah.

Ik haakte in en legde me telefoon naast me op bed.
Oeeeh! een kus  :blozen:  wat is hij toch een lieve. Die heeft toch niets nodig van me h? Dat hij al die moeite voor me doet. Eerst mee naar huis lopen van school en dan nog om de hoek staan wachten tot ik om de hoek ben en dan nog me nog eens van het geval met die verloofde kl**tzak zien te redden en dan met mij lopen tot de hoek van mijn huis en nu nog eens bellen om te checken? hmmm...... mohim ik zoek er niet te veel achter.. misschien is gewoon cht lief, dat bestaat nog hoor.

Ik deed me kleren uit en zat in mijn ondergoed. ik liep nog eens zo door me kamer en zocht me een gemakkelijk kleedje uit de kast. Toen ik met me neus in mijn kleerkast zat, kwam er op dat moment mijn broer Najim naar binnen gerend. Ik was vergeten die verdamme deur dicht te doen. Ik verschoot omdat ik nog in mijn ondergoed zat en ik kroop letterlijk in mijn kast. Najim had me door en verliet mijn kamer. ik schaamde nog eens rot en deed snel mijn kleedje aan die op mijn neus viel. Ik durfde me niet meer buiten me kamer te vertonen, dat ik mijn broertje Najim zou tegenkomen. Het was wel al eerder gebeurt, maar nu is hij 15 jaar. Misschien nog jong, maar voor hem niet. Hij was al groot en weet veel. Hij lijkt dan ook wel 25. Ik kon natuurlijk niet eeuwig in mijn kamer verstoppen, ik moet nog rotho (rituele wassing) doen en de badkamer is buiten me kamer. Dus ik moest me kamer wel verlaten. Ik liep in de gang en gelukkig zag ik me broertje Najim nergens. Ik liep door naar de badkamer, deed de deur op slot, en verricht het rituele wassing. Toen ik daarmee klaar was liep ik door naar me kamer. Ik deed deze keer wel me deur dicht en draaide me om en zag Najim op de pc. Met schok en rode kop vroeg ik hem wat hij hier deed. Hij antwoorde met rode kop terug dat hij met zijn vriendinnetje (ale vriendinnetje? 18jaar!) bezig was. Dus daarom dat hij zo snel me kamer inrende zonder te kloppen. zoo dus. mohim als ik klaar ben met bidden wil ik dat je uit me kamer verdwijnt ok. ga naar pc van Mo riep ik hem. Maar ik mag niet, hij zit er zelf op antwoorde hij verdrietig. Ik kan mijn broertje niet verdrietig zien en dat weet hij maar al te best, dus liet ik hem toe. ik zou hier achter toch naar beneden gaan wat tv kijken ofzo. Na mijn gebed nam ik mijn telefoon mee naar beneden, ik kon het daar moeilijk met Najim achtergelaten. Ik stopte het tussen mijn borsten, in de gang natuurlijk, niet waar Najim mij kon zien, die heeft al genoeg gezien, die mormel.
Ik liep de trappen af en voelde de bibber tussen mijn borsten. Ik haalde het eruit en zag dat het lamya was. Zij wou nog even navragen hoe het ging onderweg met khalid. Ik vertelde haar het hele verhaal, inclusief het geval met die verloofde kl**tzak. Oooh, wat een vieze, f*cking beest die seg, zei lamya. Ja kweet antwoorde ik. Ik vertelde haar ook dat khalid me is komen redden, waarop zijn sentimenteel van werd. Het gaat wat worden tussen klonk het aan de andere kant van de lijn. Ik zei dat ik moet neerleggen want had niet echt zin om nog te praten. Is goed schatje zei ze. Bedankt dat je gebeld hebt h vervolgde ik. Is niets zei ze. beslama eindigden we gesprek en we haakten gelijktijdig in. 
Ik liep weer verder naar beneden. Ik hielp me moeder wat in de keuken en plofte me achteraf in de zetel. keek wat tv en voor ik het wist was het al tijd om te gaan slapen.. Ik liep al slaperig naar boven, ging me kamer in, waar ik Najim nog altijd achter de pc aantrof. Zit jij hier nog steeds? zei ik hem. Euhh.. ja ik ga er nu af antwoordde hij.
Hij nam afscheid en sloot mijn pc af. ik kroop in mijn nestje. 

Volgende morgend, klaar voor een nieuwe dag, klaar voor een nieuwe dagje met khalid in me klas, klaar voor .......



Moet ik verder gaan mensen? Let meeeeee knoooow.... boessa's .

----------


## moemoe

NATUURLIJK moet je voortgaan  :grote grijns:  

kusjes moemoeke :knipoog:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

MEEEEEEEEEEER  :boogie:  

Echt Goed Hoor
Doe Verder!!!  :love2:

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door _BrokenGirl__ 
> *MEEEEEEEEEEER  
> 
> Echt Goed Hoor
> Doe Verder!!! *


heeeeeey BrokenGirl, alles goed met je?

thxx ik ga zo weer verder.

xxx  :melig2:

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door moemoe_ 
> *NATUURLIJK moet je voortgaan  
> 
> kusjes moemoeke*


hey moemoeke, alles goed met je?

Okeee ik ga zo voortgaan  :hihi: 

 :ole:   :ole:  

kiss

----------


## ladyke

Volgende morgend, klaar voor een nieuwe dag, klaar voor een nieuwe dagje met khalid in me klas, klaar voor (weer te laat komen) dus ik er vlug uit.. Het is de eerste keer dat ik eens zonder wekker of geroep van yemaa (moeder) ben opgestaan. Ik nam mijn marokaans kleedje en lingerie en een handdoek uit de kast en liep richting badkamer. Ik wou een lekker douchke nemen, ik moet er goed uitzien vandaag, ik weet ook niet waarom maar ik wou er goed uitzien. Ik weet ook niet voor wie. Ik genoot van de warme stralen die over me lichaam drupten, mijn krullen die nat werden en over me gezicht vallen. Na kwartiertje was ik klaar, ik droogde me af en trok mijn lingerie aan, daarover mijn marokaans kleed en liep uit de badkamer. Daar trof ik mijn slaperige broer Mo aan. 
Rania: huh? Wat doe jij op? 
Mo: Dat ik het zelf niet weet. 
Rania: hahah, wat doe je dan op?
Mo: die stomme jobclub heeft me opgeroepen yo
Rania: aahahah, die eromiyeen (belgen) h, die krijgen ons echt uit ons bed yo
Mo: amai nog niet, en ik wil helemaal niet werken, maar anders pakken ze mijn vervangingsinkomen nog..
Rania: jah, daarvoor leven we h, die stomme 300euros?
Mo: is beter dan niets toch? en sinds wanneer ben jij zo klaarwakker smorgens? Normaal hoor ik ons moeder altijd een halfuur roepen voor je wakker word.
Rania: jah, ik weet het ook niet, kon niet slapen zeker? en na een lekkere douche kan je ook niet anders.
Voor die op mijn gezicht kon aflezen waarom ik echt zo klaarwakker was, liep ik dan gewoon weer door.
Mo: ja ja, jij gaat me nog wel vertellen waarom, ik ken me zusje beter dan wie ook, geen enkele douche kan jou smorgens zo opvrolijken.
Rania: ja ja pffff... denk je dat nou echt? pfff.... (sh*t, ik kon niet op mijn woorden komen, normaal kan ik er altijd mee weg. ) Tot laterrrrr
Mo: zeker, tot straks!
En verdwenen was die in de badkamer en ik liep door naar mijn kamer. Ik kwam mijn broertje Najim nog eens tegen. Halfslaperig zei die dan: waarom duurt het zolang dat je uit die douche komt yo?
Rania: wedden dat je nog aan het slapen was ja?
Najim: neeeee, ik was wakker, badkamer was gewoon bezet en ging terug slapen dan, ik kan geen minuut voorbij laten gaan die ik niet nuttig heb besteed.
Rania: slim antwoord, ga maar terug gaan slapen dan want Mo zit er nu in.
Najim: oooooow maaannn! sinds wanneer staat die smorgens op?
Rania: eromiyeen (belgen) en ik liep weer door naar mijn kamer, als ik maar weer niet iemand tegenkom, anders kom ik weer te laat.
Ik keek nog even naar mijn phontje en zag geen oproepen of berichten pff.. dan maar niet h ! Ik haalde mijn bidmatje en bad het ochtendgebed. Toen ik daarmee klaar was, trok ik mijn nieuwe roze truitje aan, jeansbroek met roze schijn. Ik kamde mijn haren en liep naar beneden. Ontbeet snel, deed mijn schoenen aan en liep naar de gang, nam mijn jas van de kapstok en mijn moeder stond deze keer niet aan de deur. Opeens hoorde ik achter me: raah a iedjie, (ga maar mijn dochter) voor je te laat komt. Haha, ik lachte naar mijn moeder en zij lachte terug. Ik verliet mijn huis op weg naar school.

Zouden Lamya en Loubna nog thuis zijn denk je? Ik denk het niet. Zo doe ik dat altijd, ik stelde mijn eigen een vraag en antwoorde daar ook eens zelf op.
Ik liep naar de bushalte, onderweg dacht ik nog aan khalid. Dat hij mij geholpen heeft en we nummers hadden verwisseld. Ik dacht nog bij mezelf: maar die had mijn nummer toch al? Anders kon youssef me toch niet bellen, van wie zou hij dat anders gekregen hebben? Daarover gaat hij toch niet liegen? Opeens zag ik Khalid in de verte. Ook te laat, dacht ik vlug bij mezelf. Als je over de duivel denkt zeggen ze dan. Maar hij was verre van een duivel, meer een engel, die zijn hulp aanbiedt enzo. Tenzij hij iets nodig heeft, hmmm.... ? Ik wou hem niet roepen natuurlijk, ik wou niet smorgens roepen naar iemand die mij misschien niet zou horen en de mensen voor niets wakker maken. Ik dacht nog bij mezelf waarom niet? Ik wakker, iedereen wakker! Maar ik deed het toch maar niet.

Khalid keek om, hij zou me nu gezien hebben. Hij stopte en ik zag een groooote glimlach op zijn gezicht. Zou hij zo blij zijn dat hij me gezien heeft ofzo? 
Ik naderde hem en ik hoor hem roepen: Aleeee, nog trager meid.
Rania: ik kom al, ik kom al, ben er bijna, ben er bijna.
Khalid: is goed, is goed, ik wacht wel, ik wacht wel.
en we schoten allebei in de lach. Wat kan ik goed met hem lachen.
Khalid: ewa, waarom heb je niet geroepen, je liep achter me.
Rania: jah ik wou wel, maar wou de mensen niet wakker maken snap je?
Khalid: haha dan nog? wij wakker, iedereen wakker! 
hahaah ik moest erom lachen, we hebben dezelfde gedachten zei ik hem nog.
Khalid: haha dacht jij dat ook dan? 
Rania: haha ja, maar deed het toch maar niet
Khalid: haha ja, ik zou het ook niet gedaan hebben, maar we mogen toch nog denken h
Rania: haha ja daar is niets mee toch.
Khalid: nee haha, je ziet er tof uit rania.
Oow ja, daarom wou ik er goed uitzien dus, nu herinner ik het me weer 
Rania: dank je jij ook (hij had een Zwarte jeans aan, met daarover een witte vest van tommy hilfiger en witte sportschoenen. Ik weet niet, maar het doet me iets, een sportieve jongen)
Khalid: hehe dat zeg je zomaar, ik lijk wel een zwerver.
Rania: haha niet waar, anders zou ik het je niet gezegd hebben 
Khalid: haha ok is goed, dank je.
Rania: is niets.
We spraken over alles en nog wat en we kwamen aan op school. We hebben zodanig traag gestapt dat we te laat waren. We kwamen aan in de klas.
Ik ging als eerste naar binnen, gevolgd door Khalid.
Leerkracht: Aah rania. En Khalid ook. Awel, heb je je te-laat-komen-partner gevonden? 
De klas moest lachen en ik en Khalid ook.
Rania: euhh... euhh....
Khalid: ja! 
Leerkracht: het is nog vroeg eigelijk, voor jou toch rania, gewoonlijk ben je later. Khalid voor jou is het de eerste keer. Zorg niet dat je besmet raakt door haar.
Khalid: nee nee 
Leerkracht: ga maar zitten, de les gaat zo beginnen.
We gingen naar onze plaatsen, ik van achter en Khalid schuinover mij.
De les kon beginnen. Khalid keek telkens naar achter en grinnikte altijd. Ik lachtte gewoon terug. -->> Must stay awake!

Na 7 keer van klas te zijn veranderd ging de bel om naar huis te gaan .

----------


## ladyke

We gingen naar onze plaatsen, ik van achter en Khalid schuinover mij.
De les kon beginnen. Khalid keek telkens naar achter en grinnikte altijd. Ik lachtte gewoon terug. -->> Must stay awake! 

Na 7 keer van klas te zijn veranderd ging de bel om naar huis te gaan.

Ik ging als altijd weer als eerste naar buiten. Ookal zat ik helemaal van achter, als de bel ging, was ik klaarwakker en kon niets mijn weg naar die deur versperren. Zoals altijd gevolgd door Lamya en Loubna en deze keer was Khalid er ook bij.
Khalid: hehe, ewa dames hoe gaat het met jullie?
Loubna: goed goed en met jou? 
Lamya: hamdoelilah bedankt
Khalid: ja hamdoelilah. Loubna, vandaag ging het precies niet zo goed bij jou frans h 
Loubna: euhm... jah ik kijk niet naar franse films 
Khalid: haha anders zou je wel weten dat couvercle --> deksel is?
Lamya: sorry loubna
Loubna: ja lach maar. Jij moet spreken. Lourde is zwaar en niet loeren.
Rania: hahaha nu heeft ze jou te pakken Khalid. hahah
Khalid: ik kijk niet franse films 
R-L-L-K: hahahahah 
We liepen alle 4 de school uit. We stonden nog 5min aan de poort en besloten maar om naar huis te gaan. Khalid ging met ons mee.
Khalid: Gaan jullie weg?
Rania: duuuh!
Khalid: oh?
Loubna: jah 
Lamya: ga je ons missen? 
Khalid: natuurlijk! Ik vind jullie echt de mx!
Loubna: ooooh heb je dat gehoord, hij vind ons de mx!
Lamya: jah dat hebben we gehoord jah.
Rania: yeah we vinden je ook de mx khalid.
Loubna: ho! ho! We? we hebben nix gezegd he 
Rania: ja ik weet het zo wel, en jij zeker zeker hehe
Loubna: wat bedoel je daar nu mee?
Khalid: ja wat bedoel je daar mee?
Loubna: zwijg jij! Je maar niets in je hoofd halen onozele
Khalid: hihi neenee zeg maar Rania, wat bedoel je daar mee?
Rania: haha nee niets, gewoon, anders zou je hem toch niet altijd zo pesten he Loubna.
Loubna: haha ewa saf. Daarom? 
Khalid: ja daarom, je pest me altijd en je weet wat ze zeggen he 
Loubna: hmm... i don't think sooo!
Khalid: i don't think sooo! (zei hij met piepstemmetje) whateverr (ook met piepstemmetje)
R-L-L: hahahahah
Lamya: ok meisjes, genoeg nu. we moeten naar huis.
Rania: oh ja juist.
Loubna: eindelijk! (keek ze met spelend blik naar Khalid.)
Khalid: ooooh, jammer. Ik ga jullie missen.
Lamya: ewa, ga jij niet naar huis?
Khalid: ja zo. 
Lamya: kom dan met ons mee?
Khalid: weeral? 
Lamya: ja waarom niet? ben je onze bodyguard.
Khalid showt wat met zijn borstkas en keek trots naar zich neer. Met trotse blik zei hij: Ja, inderdaad. ahum ahum.
Rania: haha. wie bedoel je Lamya?
Lamya: hahaha
Khalid: zo dus? en hij besprong me en begon me te kietelen. wacht maar, kleine. Je zal deze bodyguard nog nodig hebben.
Loubna: oh jah heb het gehoord van gisterenavond. Wat was dat allemaal zeg?
Natuurlijk moest Loubna me weer verraden, nu gaat Khalid denken dat ik ook niets voor mezelf kan houden. Ik begon weer scheve bekken te trekken dat ze moest zwijgen.
Khalid: hoe bedoel je? Van gisterenavond? Oh jah, die haar lastigviel?
Loubna: ja zoiets. Die klootzak probeerde haar laatste keer te kussen.
Shit dacht ik bij mezelf. Dat heb ik hem niet verteld en nu heeft Loubna me verraden. Wat moet ik nu zeggen.
Khalid: gekust? hoe bedoel je?
Loubna: jah, ken je dat niet, kussen? K.u.s.s.e.n?
Khalid: ja dat ken ik wel maar hoe bedoel je die heeft haar proberen te kussen?
Rania: is niets, laat maar, laten we naar huis gaan.
Khalid: wacht, ik loop even met jullie mee als je het niet erg vind.
Rania: is goed. 
Hij ging even iets afgeven aan een jongen die daar stond te wachten. Ondertussen sprak ik Loubna aan dat ze haar mond moet houden. We kregen bijna ruzie, maar stille ruzie, je kent dat wel, fluisterend roepen. Waarom ze dat gezegd heeft. Zij dacht dat ik het al gezegd heb omdat hij me gisteren gered heeft uit zijn klauwen (van de verloofde kl**otzak). Omdat ze dacht dat hij het weer geprobeerd heeft en Khalid op tijd kwam om me te redden. Khalid kwam terug.
Khalid: Zo! Nu kan je me eens vertellen wat je daarnet bedoelde Loubna.
Loubna: Oh.. is niets belangrijks.
Khalid: jawel toch wel. Deze keer keek hij mij aan.
Khalid: Is het waar Rania, heeft die kl**tzak je proberen te kussen? Was het gewenst? Heeft hij je gedwongen? Ik maak hem af!
Rania: nee Khalid, zo erg was het niet, ik kon me snel van hem wegtrekken. En neeee het was niet gewenst! Wat denk je nou man?
Khalid: waar was dit allemaal gebeurd?
Rania: zelfde plaats als gisteren.
Khalid: wat een vieze kl*jo! Ik maak hem af!
Rania: nee dat moet je niet doen. Ik reken er wel zelf mee af.
Khalid: nee man. Die maakt je zo af. Laat mij maar doen.
Rania: nee Khalid! Ik meen het! Laat het zo!
Khalid: waarom? Die heeft je proberen te kussen.
Rania: ik heb hem toch kunnen wegduwen?
Khalid: dan nog. Wat als die je meepakt ergens waar niemand je kan zien of horen?
Rania: Dat laat ik niet toe. Ik weet wel wat ik doe. 
Khalid: hij kan je gewoon zo tussen zijn duim en wijsvinger meepakken Rania.
Rania: Nee! Dat gaat hij niet doen. Ik stoot hem!
Khalid: had ik er gisteren niet geweest dan had hij je waarschijnlijk meegepakt.
Rania: Nee Khalid. Dat zou hij niet durven.
Khalid: dat denk je maar. Ik ken zo g*zers Rania. Die durven alles. Als hij je zelfs durft te kussen om de hoek van je huis?
Rania: waarschijnlijk wist hij niet dat ik daar woon.
Khalid: ik weet het niet rania. ik vertrouw die niet.
Rania: jah ik ook niet maar.... laat het nu maar zo. Als hij nog zoiets probeert zal ik je bellen oke? en ik zette zo een van mijn lieve lachjes op.
Khalid: beloof het me. Ik maak hem af!
Rania: jah beloofd.
Zo gingen we de hele tijd naar huis. We kwamen aan de hoek van Lamya en Loubna en we namen weer afscheid van de meisjes.
Rania: Tot morgen Lamya, Loubna.
Khalid: ja tot morgen dames.
L & L: ja doeii

.............. ...

----------


## ladyke

Ik en Khalid liepen verder.
Khalid: Rania, je weet dat ik me alleen zorgen maak om je he
Rania: ja ik weet wel dat je het goed bedoelt, maar je hoeft er echt niet mee in te zitten. Ik regel het zelf wel.
Khalid: Hij is 3x zo groot als jij en 4x zo breed! wat regel jij?
Rania: ik glimlachte en ging verder: Ik weet wel hoe ik zo jongens moet aanpakken Khalid. geloof me nou?
Khalid: oke Rania, als er iets is, ik ben er altijd voor jou oke?
Rania: ja ik weet het. Omgekeerd ook 
Khalid knipoogte terug.
We kwamen aan de hoek waar hij moest ingaan. Hij wou me weer niet alleen laten doorstappen en was vastbesloten om met me mee te gaan tot mijn hoek.
Rania: zo, jij bent thuis.
Khalid: ja inderdaad. Maar toch ga ik nog even met je mee tot jij thuis bent.
Rania: nee hoeft niet man.
Khalid: jawel hoeft wel en het geeft niet.
Rania: nee ga jij maar naar huis. Er zijn dagen dat je niet bij mij bent en dan ga ik ook alleen moeten gaan toch?
Khalid: ja inderdaad, maar de dagen dat ik toch bij je ben, wil ik je veilig zien naar huis gaan. Anders ga ik toch maar piekeren thuis of je wel veilig bent of niet. 
Rania: oke, ik laat je dit keer toe. Maar niet denken dat ik je altijd toelaat oke?
Khalid: jaja zei hij met een piepstemmetje dat ik zelfs niet goed heb gehoord.
We liepen dan maar verder door die lange, brede, lelijke, donkere straat. Er kwam geen enkele auto voorbij, noch een fietser of voetganger. Wij waren de enigste.
Khalid: zie je wel, k ben zelfs bang van deze straat, laatstaan jij.
Rania: ja maar ik ben jou niet h 
Khalid: nee dat is waar. Jij bent mooi, dus is het nog gevaarlijk voor jou.
Rania: 
We kwamen aan mijn hoek en hij wachtte op mij tot ik binnen ben. Terwijl ik naar huis liep zocht ik ondertussen naar mijn sleutel die ergens in mijn schooltas ligt. Ik kwam aan mijn deur en vond mijn sleutel. Ik stak het in de slot en draaide naar links. Ik kon binnen en zwaaide nog even naar Khalid. Deze verdween dan weer om de hoek. Ik zag Mo weer aan de deur.
Mo: nou, zwaai je weer naar die villa?
Rania: ja en hij zwaaide terug.
Mo: ohja? kan je mij nummer regelen?
Rania: ja is goed, maar je moet weten, die is wel 65jaar.
Mo: oh nog beter, krijg ik misschien erfenis 
Rania: hahahah ik ga die wel voor mezelf regelen dan!
Mo: nou is niet eerlijk! Ik zag hem eerst.
Rania: naar mij zwaaide die tenminste terug!
Mo: ok 70/10? Voor mij 70 voor jou 10?
Rania: en voor wie is die andere 20%?
Mo: oh hahaha, ik ben niet goed in wiskunde geweest h
Rania: hahaha da dacht ik al.
Mo: dus 80/20 dan. je krijgt 10% meer.
Rania: ga slapen. Hoe was jobclub vandaag?
Mo: ach zwijgt daarover. mijn ogen waren meer toe dan open.
Rania: haha 
Mo: het is toch nog eerst kennismaking enzo.
Rania: ja oke dan. 
Mo: hoe was school?
Rania: sinds wanneer vraag je achter me school?
Mo: mag toch? of niet?
Rania: jawel, maar ben het niet gewoon dat je opeens achter school vraagt.
Mo: ik heb gehoord dat er nieuwe marokaan daar bij jullie zit?
Rania: oh ja, die zit bij mij in de klas
Mo: Khalid jek?
Rania: ja
Mo: hoe issie?
Rania: ja valt wel mee zeker. (in mijn eigen dacht ik: jaaa, heel goed, i love that guy en die gaat altijd met ons mee naar huis en hij heeft me gisteren gered en we hebben nummers uitgewisselt enzo.. maar dat kan natuurlijk niet, tenzij ik mijn leven beu ben jah)
Mo: oke dan.
Ik zei dat ik naar binnen ga en gooide mijn jas op het kapstok aan de deur, mijn schooltas in de hoek en mijn schoenen gooide ik n hier en n daar. ik liep de woonkamer binnen. Groette mijn ouders en ging naar de keuken, zien of er iets te vreten valt. Ik zag nog kip van gisteren, maar daar had ik nu even geen zin in. Ik wou een pizza van de turk. Ik zag juist Mo binnen komen in de keuken en keek eens lief naar hem en vroeg of hij me een pizza wou halen. Gelukkig deed hij niet moeilijk alleen vroeg hij me nog: waarom is die kip niet goed genoeg ofzo?
Ik antwoorde dat ik daar geen zin in had en dat ik liever een pizza wil. Hij ging er om. Ondertussen liep ik naar boven om mijn marokaanse kleed aan te doen en rotho (rituele wassing) te doen en te bidden. Als hij er is dan zal ik waarschijlijk klaar zijn

----------


## ladyke

Ondertussen liep ik naar boven om mijn marokaanse kleed aan te doen en rotho (rituele wassing) te doen en te bidden. Als hij er is dan zal ik waarschijlijk klaar zijn. Toen ik juist klaar was met bidden, vouwde ik juist mijn bidmatje en hoorde ik Mo binnenkomen. Ik hoop met mijn pizza anders mocht die terugkeren. Ik natuurlijk spurten naar beneden naar mijn pizza. Ik kwam aan in de woonkamer, nergens Mo te bespeuren. Waar is die, vroeg ik de eerste die ik tegenkwam. Weet niet meer wie het was, mijn gedachten waren meer bij die pizza. In de keuken hoorde ik nog zeggen. Ik natuurlijk dan naar de keuken. Daar zag ik Mo de pizza in 2 snijden. Wat doe je, was het eerste wat ik hem zei. Eumm.. een helftje nemen, zei Mo. Een helftje? Met nadruk op de Tje! Jah, dat mag toch of niet? Of heb je zo een honger a monster. Jaah ik kom van school en heb reuzehonger, zei ik hem. Nou, dat zeg je altijd en dan laat je toch altijd meer dan de helft over, antwoorde hij mij. Ok is goed, straks maken we nog ruzie om pizza hahahaa ging ik verder. hahaha ah ik dacht het wel hahah lachte Mo. Dus namen we alletwee de helft van de pizza en eten rustig verder in de keuken. Toen begon hij allerlei rare vragen te stellen. Zoals: Nou, hoe is het met die marokaan die in je klas zit? Eum.. goed zeker, ken hem nog niet goed hoor. Hij zit nu nog maar 2dagen bij mij hoor, antwoorde ik hem met een rode kop. Waarom word je rood zussie? Shit dacht ik in mijn eigen. Gewoon... 
Nee kan niet, mijn zus wordt niet zomaar rood, ben je verliefd op hem ofzo?
En dit moest juist uit de mond komen van mijn broer. Ik wou mijn pizza meepakken naar boven maar dat zou te opvallend zijn. 
Wat zeg je nu? Natuurlijk niet! Hoe kom je daar nu bij? zei ik in n adem.
Gewoon, omdat jij ten eerste rood ziet antwoorde hij. En ten tweede? ging ik verder. Ten tweede, jah gewoon, jij wordt normaal niet rood als ik je zoiets vraag. Meestal vlieg je in mijn haren als ik ongelijk heb zei Mo. Ewa vandaag dan niet he, kan toch, ik ben volwassen geworden, gedaan met ruzie maken nu toch, zei ik. Ok, mijn zusje is volwassen geworden, dat werd tijd, waar gaan we dat opschrijven seg. Nou, zie jij zelf maar, maar ik ben klaar met eten! Nou, zie je wel, je hebt weer de helft overgelaten, maar geeft niet, ik ben er nog zei Mo. Ja eet jij maar op m.o.n.s.t.e.r!! wie is hier nu de monster he monster! 
hahaha ja jij toch, ging mo verder. Blabla en ik liep weg naar boven. Ik wou mijn pizza nog verder opeten hoor, maar moest hij mij niet al die vragen stellen, ik kon er niet van eten, raar ik kreeg opeens genoeg. Ik ging naar boven, liet me vallen op mijn bed, stond terug op, deed mijn pc aan, kijken wie online was, niet veel interessants, status op afwezig en ging terug liggen op mijn bed. Toen ging me telefoon af, ik opende mijn ogen nu wijd open om naar dat ding te zoeken. Toen ik em vond zag ik op de buitendisplay dat het said was. (said is die jongen die ons volgde in de stad en in de mac en oja die gezongen heeft voor mij voor een heleboel mensen. hihi, dat wou ik er nog even bij vermelden.) Ik nam dus zonder te aarzelen op.
Rania: alloe salaam alikom
Said: aleykom salaam schat, alles goed?
Rania: ja goed hamdoelilah en met jou?
Said: kan niet beter nu ik jou stem hoor 
Rania: hmm ok dan.
Said: ewa wat heb je allemaal gedaan vandaag?
Rania: school, plezier gemaakt, gelachen. en jij?
Said: aah mooi, heb je plezier ook zonder mij?
Rania: natuurlijk de beste! 
Said: haahha oke dan.
Rania: en wat heb jij gedaan dan?
Said: aan jou gedacht.
Rania: hmm interessant 
Said: haha ja dat is het zeker
Rania: nou, dat is lang geleden h
Said: jah, ik zit nog altijd in limburg h
Rania: ooh ja, hoe was je sollicitatie?
Said: baja goed zeker, heb mijn best gedaan, nu nog aangenomen worden.
Rania: ja inderdaad, ga maar slapen dan
Said: hahaah denk je dat?
Rania: zeker, wie neemt tegenwoordig Said's aan? 
Said: hahah ze hebben liever bert of jan jek?
Rania: inderdaad!
Said: daar heb je gelijk in , en als ik mijn haar blond verf en blauwe lenzen doe?
Rania: huh? dan nog heet je toch Said? 
Said: haah oke dan, dan neem ik ander identiteit?
Rania: je bent hier niet in florida hoor
Said: haahah oke dan.
Rania: ewa, hoelang blijf je daar nog?
Said: waarom, mis je me?
Rania: eumm.. neeen
Said: waarom vraag je dan hahaa
Rania: ik wou gewoon de conversatie een beetje op gang zetten, anders word het stil. Wat dacht je daarvan?
Said: haha oke oke.
Rania: jah inderdaad
Said: oke, wel ik blijf hier misschien tot morgen en dan kom in de avond terug.
Rania: hmm oke.
Said: hmm?
Rania: ja hmm gewoon hmm. niet hmm van hmmmm gewoon hmm.
Said: hahaahaha daar heb ik niets van verstaan haahah
Rania: jah ik eigelijk ook niet. Jah je weet wel converstatie gangetje?
Said: ahah echt lachen met je.
Rania: lach je me uit ofsow?
Said: neee, zeker niet, ik heb plezier met je
Rania: dan is goed.
Said: wollah Rania, ik weet niet wat te doen zonder jou.
Rania: jah, hoe heb je het dan de afgelopen eeummm hoe oud ben je weer?
Said: hahah safe ben je vergeten? 
Rania: eum.. jah
Said: 25
Rania: ok, hoe heb je het dan de afgelopen 25 jaar zonder mij gedaan 
Said: jah, toen wist ik gewoon niet wat leven was.
Rania: en nou ken je het wel?
Said: ja, Rania, ik wil trouwen, ik zoek een meisje waarmee ik kan lachen, plezier maken, van kan houden, en jij bent dat allemaal.
Rania: hmm
Said: haha daar heb je die hmm weer..
Rania: jah haha, Said, ik ga je laten safe
Said: safe? mag ik je straks terugbellen?
Rania: wanneer is straks?
Said: als ik thuis ben, we zijn nu iets gaan drinken met de groep, en als we thuis zijn bel ik je oke? Zo rond 1.00?
Rania: euhmm.. we zien wel.
Said: oke is goed, ik bel je wel 
Rania: jah, beslama 
Said: beslama schat. mwuaaah.
We haakten tegelijk af, ik lag nog op bed en stond op, keek naar mijn pc en zag dat er mensen mij aanspreken. Zien ze nu niet dat ik op "afwezig" sta?
Ik keek wie het was en zag een paar onozele mannekes. Daar heb ik geen tijd voor. Ik doe alsof ik er niet ben, ik sta dan ook op "afwezig" . Maar ik keek wel wat ze zeiden, misschien wel iets interessants 

eerste venster
*brahim* is terug van weggeweest zegt: 
heey
*brahim* is terug van weggeweest zegt:
alles goed?
*brahim* is terug van weggeweest zegt:
ben je er?
*brahim* is terug van weggeweest zegt:
oke dan niet.
*brahim* is terug van weggeweest zegt:
beslama.

tweede venster
Don't judge me because you don't know me zegt:
salaam zina
Don't judge me because you don't know me zegt:
hoe gaat ie?
Don't judge me because you don't know me zegt:
ben je er?
Don't judge me because you don't know me zegt:
ze3ma je geeft me geen aandacht?
Don't judge me because you don't know me zegt:
saf is goed, je mag de boom in.
Don't judge me because you don't know me zegt:
ciao!

enzo nog een paar vensters.. who cares, die komen wel terug 

ik melde me af omdat er toch niet veel interessant op waren.
Ik ging terug naar beneden, hielp me moeder wat in de keuken en zette daarna een dvd'tje op. na een paar uur kijken, viel ik in slaap op de zetel. Toen ik werd gewekt op aan tafel te komen voor avondmaal, merkte ik dat iemand me een deken over me heeft gedaan, zo lief. Ik lachtte nog even in mezelf tot ik de kop van Najim voor me zag.
Rania: oh Najim, je deed me schrikken
Najim: wou ik net aan jou zeggen, wat lach je in je eigen?
Rania: niets laat maar. 
Najim: lekker droom gehad? van Youssef ofzo?
Ik keek vies naar hem en zei dat die moest oprotten, mo kwam tussen en zei dat het kalmer moest. We gingen allen naar de tafel en aten samen ons eten op. Daarna ging ik naar boven om verder te slapen. Ik keek nog eens op mijn telefoon en zag dat ik een oproep gemist had. Het was van ............. ....

----------


## ladyke

Daarna ging ik naar boven om verder te slapen. Ik keek nog eens op mijn telefoon en zag dat ik een oproep gemist had. Het was van Youssef.
Ooh Youssef, die kerel was ik bijna vergeten. Ik miste hem wel. Dus ik belde maar eens terug. De eerste keer rinkelde het 4 keer dan antwoordapparaat, hoor je liedje van 2-pac. Ik belde voor de 2de keer en na 2x te hebben gerinkeld nam hij op.
Youssef: dag schat?
Rania: en als het nu mijn broer is die je belt?
Youssef: oh? neemt hij soms je telefoon?
Rania: nee maar kon toch zijn?
Youssef: ok is goed, ik zal van de eerste keer ook met een vrouwenstem opnemen als jij belt goed? hihi
Rania: ahaha, nee liever niet, tenzij je wilt dat ik denk ......
Youssef: denk wat?
Rania: haha nee nee niets laat maar haha
Youssef: nee zeg maar?
Rania: is niets laat maar, ewa je hebt gebeld?
Youssef: oh ja, een uurtje geleden ja.
Rania: oh haha, ik was in slaap gevallen, heb het niet gezien.
Youssef: oke dan.
Rania: belde je gewoon of had je iets nodig?
Youssef: haha nee ik bel gewoon om te vragen hoe het met je gaat, of mag dat niet?
Rania: haha ok is goed, ja dat mag wel. Ja hamdoelilah en met jou?
Youssef: ja hamdoelilah. Ewa lang geleden he?
Rania: baja...
Youssef: ewa, wat heb je die tijd allemaal gedaan?
Rania: niet veel, niets speciaals toch. En jij?
Youssef: behalve aan jou denken, ook niet veel nee.
Rania: ah haha.
Youssef: ewa Rania, ik ken je al een tijdje en we zijn nooit eens samen wat gaan doen. Wat denk je van morgen na school?
Rania: i don't think soooo!
Youssef: hoe? waarom niet? Wat is daar mis mee? Ik wil je gewoon eens zien.
Rania: nou, je hoeft me toch niet te zien, we kunnen ook gewoon praten via telefoon, ik vind het leuker.
Youssef: ja maar ik wil gewoon weten met wie ik bezig ben.
Rania: met mij 
Youssef: nee Rania, ik wil je gewoon wat vragen en ik wil u dat persoonlijk vragen, begrijp je?
Rania: nee ik begrijp niet, wat kan je me niet door telefoon vragen dan?
Youssef: ahaha, als ik je het nu zeg is het niet persoonlijk h 
Rania: haha, ewa liever niet, ik wil niet met je afspreken
Youssef: ewa Rania, waarom dan niet? Of vertrouw je me niet?
Rania: moet ik je vertrouwen dan?
Youssef: ik vertrouw jou 
Rania: en daarom moet ik jou ook vertrouwen?
Youssef: nee echt, Rania het is best belangrijk.
Rania: Dan kan je me dat nu ook vertellen toch?
Youssef: ja, maar ik wil je zien, persoonlijk vragen is beter, je zal zien.
Rania: pfff... waarmee heeft het te maken dan?
Youssef: dat zal je ook wel zien, Rania, het is belangrijk.
Rania: pfff... kom dan morgen naar de parske *****.
Youssef: ja is goed, om 17.00?
Rania: goed. 17.00. Maar nu ga ik afleggen, ben moe.
Youssef: oke schatje, je bent echt een lieve meid.
Rania: dank je, jij ook.
Youssef: beslama schat. muaaah
Rania: beslama.

Ik hoorde hem net nog een zucht nemen en ik legde af. Legde mijn telefoon onder mijn kussen en trok de deken over me heen. Ik lag nog even te denken over mijn leven. Wat er zich allemaal afspeelt, waar ik me eigelijk mee bezig houd. Zeg maar een samenvatting van mijn voorbije jaartjes. Toen begon het allemaal.

Samenvatting:

Ik was met Lamya op msn, ik leerde Youssef kennen via Lamya omdat ze me heeft toegevoegd in hun gesprek. Hij voegde me dan ook zelf toe en we raakten aan de praat. Tijdje daarna voegde zijn broer Karim me toe. Met hem raakte ik ook aan de praat en hij vertelde me dat hij mijn msnadres gepakt of beter gestolen had van zijn broer, nadat hij zoveel over me heeft gehoord. Karim werd "verliefd" op me. Dat is wat hij zei, maar of ik het moet geloven na 1 gesprekje met hem is een ander verhaal. Op msn vertelde Youssef me dat zijn broer Karim al eens getrouwd is geweest maar nu gescheiden, maar nog niet op papieren. Youssef raakte aan mijn nummer via Khalid. Khalid kreeg het dan van zijn zusje of had hij het ook gestolen? Youssef belde me de eerste dagen op en liet dan een tijdje niet meer van zich horen. Ik had nog contact met Karim, hij had wel mijn nummer niet, maar via msn. Youssef belde opeens terug en ik was met hem aan het praten toen Lamya ondertussen een afspraakje geregeld had voor mij en Karim in de mac. Toen ik aflegde van Youssef, zijn wij; ik, Lamya en Loubna naar de mac geweest om Karim te ontmoeten. Daar kwamen we het vervelende meisje tegen. We hadden ruzie omdat wij aan haar tafeltje zaten, we lieten haar doen en aten rustig verder. Toen we daarna naar huis wouden gaan, kwamen we onderweg het vervelende meisje tegen samen met een jongen. Bij nader inzien van die jongen bleek hij nog eens de verloofde te zijn van een meisje die ik echt verracht. Hij stootte me tegen de muur en ik duwde hem van me af. Ik, Lamya en Loubna zette onze wandeling naar huis verder af, toen zij thuis waren, liep ik verder naar mijn huis. In de lange, brede, lelijke, donkere straat kwam ik die verloofde kl**tzak weer tegen. Daar probeerde hij mij te kussen en te strelen, maar na een kniestoot right in the ... vloog hij van me af. Ik holde terug naar huis. Toen hij mij ingehaald heeft, bedreigde hij mij dat ik er nog spijt van zal krijgen. Ik lachtte hem uit en liep naar huis. Later kwam ik een groepje mocro's tegen in de stad, toen ik met Lamya en Loubna zijn gaan winkelen. Later kreeg ik contact met n van hen. Said. Nu hadden Said en Youssef mijn nummer. Deze kerels belden mij af en toe. Met Youssef ging het weer goed. Hij liet elke keer van zich horen. Mijn kleine 15-jarig broertje Najim had een 18-jarig vriendinnetje waar ik me erg aan erger. Bovendien weet hij het ook nog dat ik contact heb met Youssef, als het daar maar bij blijft. Tijdje later kwam Khalid bij me in de klas zitten. Waar ik het meest voor vreesde, viel uiteindelijk toch mee, nu kwamen we samen te laat. Toen we afscheid namen van elkaar omdat hij thuis was en ik nog door moest gaan, kwam ik de verloofde kl**tzak weer tegen. Deze keer stootte hij mijn hoofd tegen de muur, waardoor ik hard pijn had en hem nog eens hard begon te schelden. Khalid kwam uit het niets en hielp mij. Khalid en de verloofde kl**tzak raakten gewikkeld in een soort confict. Khalid kreeg later dan mijn nummer, kwestie van elkaar helpen als er ons iets gebeurd. Nu hebben Youssef, Said en nu ook Khalid mijn nummer. Khalid belde dan ook af en toe. Nu gaan we samen naar school. Samen te laat. Van Said hoorde ik dat hij naar Limburg gaat voor een sollicitatie en dat hij daar nog een tijdje gaat logeren bij een vriend. Hij belde me ook weer terug. Mijn broer Mo stelt rare vragen over Khalid. Youssef liet opeens ook van zich horen en wil me persoonlijk iets vragen. tot nu. 

Voor ik het wist, viel ik na al de rariteiten van mijn leven op te sommen in slaap .

----------


## ladyke

Voor ik het wist, viel ik na al de rariteiten van mijn leven op te sommen in slaap.
Midden in de nacht, 3.00 werd ik wakkergebeld. Ik hoorde de bzzzzzzz onder mijn kussen. Ik keek op mijn display en zag dat Said me belt. Ik nam op met fluisterend stem.
Rania: alloe?
Said: hey schatje
Rania: hey, 1.00 jek?
Said: ja sorry, het werd later dan ik zelf dacht. Die mannen bleven nog plakken.
Rania: hmm... (ik had slaap en niet echt zin om te praten en ook al geen zin omdat ik bang was dat iemand me zou horen.)
Said: was je aan het slapen?
Rania: wat dacht je, 3.00!
Said: sorry sorry echt waar. Kan je nu praten of niet?
Op dat moment hoorde ik iemand een steentje tegen me ruit gooien. Het moet Mo zijn. Dus ik ging voorzichtig naar mijn raam, deed voorzichtig gordijntje opzij om te zien en ik zag Mo daar buiten staan gebaren maken dat ik moet opendoen.
Ondertussen lag mijn telefoon op bed, Said nog aan de lijn.
Said: alloe? alloe? Rania? hey ben je ernog?
Rania: oh sorry, ik moet afleggen, mijn broer is net thuis aangekomen.
Said: ok is goed. Ik bel je morgen wel goed?
Rania: goed.
Said: slaapwel schat. En droom lekker ......... over mij 
Rania: jah hmm...
Said: ale beslama lieve schat. 
Rania: beslama.

Ik legde neer en stopte mijn telefoon weer onder me kussen. Ik spurte naar beneden. Langs de trappen, op de koude vloer door de gangen, naar de deur en opende voorzichtig. Met mijn haren in de lucht zei ik:
Rania: Waarom pak je nooit jou sleutel mee man?
Mo: ja sorry hoor, maar vind het weer niet.
Rania: man toch, wat doe je ermee?
Mo: ik weet het niet en waarom duurde het zolang voor je opendeed?
Rania: ja sorry hoor, maar ik lag te slapen. (ik wou wel zeggen jah ik was nog aan de lijn met Said daarom, maar ik zei liever iets anders, jij niet dan?)
Mo: jah, je keek toch door de raam, van dan duurde het zolang voor je opendeed.
(wat moet ik nu zeggen, moet ik toch zeggen dat ik aan de lijn was met Said? nee toch liever niet.) 
Rania: ik vond me sloefjes niet, je mag nog blij zijn dat ik opendeed met blote voeten ja.
Mo: oke oke is al goed.
Rania: tot morgen bro
Mo: ja toch morgen lieve sis.

En ik holde terug met blote voeten naar boven toe, naar mijn kamertje. Ik kroop weer in me bed en begon te slapen.

Volgende morgen
bzzzzzz tettet tettet tettet bzzzzzz wekker van me telefoon ging af. 
Ik had geen zin om op te staan. Ik had nog zo een slaap. Ik drukte op snooze. Ik doe mijn wekker normaal altijd om 7.30 maar nu met die snooze zal het 7.40 worden. Ik draaide me om en deed me deken over me heen. Tot ik me moeder weer hoorde schreeuwen. Raniaaaaaa kesenieee (opstaaan) het is 8.00 schreeuwde me moeder. Dat zegt ze nu altijd dat het 8.00 is terwijl het nog maar 7.30 is. Zo dat ik dan zou schrikken en vlug uit me bed sprong. Maar na al die jaren ken ik me moeder wel Ik riep nog luid dat ik al op ben, dat in feite niet het geval was en ik dus verder slapen. 10 minuten later hoorde ik die bzzzzz van mijn wekker weer en besloot om toch maar op te staan. Ik liep naar de badkamer in de gang en liep tegen de muur. De deur was er naast. Ik met mijn halfopen ogen probeerde toch maar dr die deur te geraken, wat me uiteindelijk is gelukt. Ik rukte me pyama van mijn lijf en liet het water lopen. Ik sprong onder de douche en genoot van de warme stralen die over me lichaam drupten. Ik sloot af met rotho (rituele wassing) en droogde me daarna af. Ik poetste nog even me tanden en ik droogde me natte haren af. Ik heb gelukkig niet zo lange haren, juist tot iets verder onder me schouders dus ik kon het nog gemakkelijk brushen. Toen ik daarmee allemaal klaar was, was het al 8.00. Ik liep uit de douche en zag een razende Najim op me afkomen. Dat Werd Tijd! Nu kom ik zeker te laat! riep hij mij en verdween in de badkamer. Jah, had hij maar moeten kloppen he, zoals de anderen dat doen. Ik ging naar me kamer en haalde mijn bidmatje boven en begon het ochtendgebed te bidden. 8.05 deed ik mijn kleren aan: een lichtblauw dun truitje en mijn jeanbroek, ik wou vandaag sportief naar school, kan ik misschien nog op tijd zijn. Toen ik mijn haren nog eens kamde belde me iemand op. Toen ik keek op mijn telefoon zag ik Khalid staan. Ik nam op:
Rania: alloe?
Khalid: hey Rania, ben je nog thuis?
Rania: Jah, jij?
Khalid: Jah, ben je klaar?
Rania: bijna.
Khalid: goed, dan wacht ik wel op je oke?
Rania: is goed. Waar ben jij?
Khalid: nog thuis
Rania: ah goed, als ik buiten ben, bel ik je op oke? dan zie ik je aan jou hoek?
Khalid: is goed. 
Rania: tot straks dan Khalid.
Khalid: Jah insha'allah tot straks Rania
Rania: beslama
Khalid: beslama kiss

Ik legde af en wou me haasten. Ik rende mijn kamer uit en botste tegen Najim aan.
Najim: kijk eens waar je loopt jah, ik ben te laat niet jij, ik moet op jou botsen.
Rania: hahah Najim toch. Sorry man, maar je moet in vervolg kloppen op de deur jah, anders weet ik niet dat je nog achter mij bent jah?
Najim: ja ja is al goed. 
Rania: beslama Najim, haast je maar wat. Het is al 8.20.
Najim: jah ik kom toch te laat. En ik krijg toch nablijven dus kan ik nu evengoed op mijn gemak doen.
Rania: haha meskeen Najim inoe. Tot later lil bro
Najim: ja laters big sis.

Ik rende de trappen af, haalde een boterham uit de doosje van mijn vader, die mijn moeder gesmeerd heeft voor mijn vader dat hij zou meenemen naar zijn werk. Ik lachtte nog even naar mijn moeder en zij keek me uitdagend aan.
Moeder: aah zo waga waga. 
Rania: sem7ey (sorry) yemaa, anders ben ik te laat. kissss
Moeder: safe, zeed, de deur uit jij! 
Rania: haha waga yemaa, ben al weg. 
Met de broodje nog in mijn mond liep ik naar de gang. Ik zocht naar mijn sportschoenen in de schoenkast. Trok ze aan. Mijn vestje aan, mijn schooltas over me schouder. Ik liep naar buiten. Haalde mijn telefoon uit mijn zakken en belde Khalid op. tuuuuut tuuuuuut
Khalid: hey Rania
Rania: hey Khalid, klaar?
Khalid: ja ik kom nu buiten.
Rania: goed, ik zie je zo.
Khalid: is goed, Rania, tot zo.
en we legde tegelijk af.

5min later zag ik Khalid al aan de hoek, leunend op de muur met zijn 1voet tegen de muur. Ik naderde hem en hij gaf me een hand. Ik beantwoorde zijn groet. En samen liepen we verder naar de bushalte. Wij zagen de bus staan en nu moesten we wel lopen anders haalden we die niet.
Khalid nam mijn hand en samen liepen we naar de bus toe. Gelukkig had ik sportschoenen aan want moest ik mijn hakschoenen aan hebben ....... 
We begonnen vanzelf te lachen omdat wij daar zo lopen. De buschauffeur zag ons net aanlopen en zelfs hij moest lachen. We sprongen in de bus en bedankte hem dat hij gewacht heeft.
Buschauffeur: jah, moest jullie jezelf gezien hebben zouden jullie ook wachten.
Khalid: haha was het erg?
Rania: hahahah
Buschauffeur: haha nee niet zo erg. Jullie vormen een leuk koppeltje om te zien.
Rania: 
Khalid: jah vind ik ook.
Khalid lachte naar mij en gaf me een knipoogje. We bedankten de buschauffeur nogmaals en hij nam me hand in hand mee naar ons plaatsje van achter in de bus.
Khalid: jah, we hebben het juist gehaald.
Rania: jah dankzij jou, ik zou de moeite om nog te lopen niet gedaan hebben.
Khalid: haha ik ook niet, alleen wou ik gewoon je handje vasthouden.
Rania:  :blozen: 
Khalid: Rania, die buschauffeur heeft gelijk, we zouden een leuk koppeltje vormen.
Rania:  :blozen: 
Khalid: waarom word je rood? Vind jij dat ook?
Rania:  :blozen: 
Khalid: waaraan denk je Rania?
Rania:  :blozen:  niets  :blozen: 
Khalid: haha nou nou, Rania is verlegen. Je hoeft niet verlegen van me te zijn dat weet je toch.
Rania: ja ik weet het wel. Ik ben ook niet verlegen.
Khalid: onee? hahaha
Rania: hahaha
We schoten alletwee in de lach. Zonder te merken had hij mijn handje nog vast. Opeens voelde ik hem dichterbij komen. Ik deed niets, ik liet hem maar komen. Hij had prachtige blauwe ogen waar ik zo in verdronk. Zijn ogen hadden macht over mij. Ik voelde niet waar we zijn, noch zijn lippen die nu geplakt waren op de mijne. We sloten alletwee onze ogen en kusten zalig verder. Hij had zijn handen nu om mijn middel.

----------


## ladyke

Ik voelde niet waar we zijn, noch zijn lippen die nu geplakt waren op de mijne. We sloten alletwee onze ogen en kusten zalig verder. Hij had zijn handen nu om mijn middel. 


*Khalid*

Mijn zusje maakte me zoals altijd smorgens wakker, zij moet ook naar school dus moet ze ook wakker worden. Omdat me moeder alleen me niet wakker kon krijgen, deed mijn zusje ook haar uiterste best om me wakker te maken. Meestal komen ze met een hele leger om me wakker te maken: mijn moeder, mijn zussen, mijn jonge broertje die in de kleurterschool zit, soms mijn vader ook. Ik herinner me nog dat ik op een morgend maar niet wakker te kregen was dat me zusje gewoon een kan met koud water over me heeft gegoten. Ik was zo boos op haar. Nu weet ik wel dat ze het alleen goed bedoelde , ze wou me alleen maar wakker maken om naar school te gaan. Ik heb het daarna ook wel terug goed gemaakt. Deze keer stond ik na 1 keer roepen al op. Mijn zus kwam voor de 2de keer razend mijn kamer in om mij wakker te maken maar zag dat ik al wakker was. Met verbaasde gezicht zei ze me: ah, ik wou je juist nog eens wakker maken. Dat is dan ook de eerste keer dat ik je niet 20x moet roepen. Hoe komt het? Ik antwoorde dat elke dag een nieuwe dag is en het leven brengt soms onverwachte verassingen. Jah dan mag je ons elke dag verassen hoor en ze verliet mijn kamer met een lach. Dat is de eerste keer dat ze met een lach uit mijn kamer verdween. Ik loop naar de badkamer, nam een douche, ik wou er goed uitzien vandaag voor mijn schatje Rania. Toen ik klaar was ging ik naar mijn kamer om me aan te kleden. Ik deed mijn nieuwe jeansbroek aan, mijn nieuwe poloke, mijn sporschoenen. Toen ik op de klok keek zag ik dat het 8.10 was. Ik belde Rania op om te zien of klaar was. Na 3x ofzo over te gaan nam ze op:
Rania: alloe?
Khalid: hey Rania, ben je nog thuis?
Rania: Jah, jij?
Khalid: Jah, ben je klaar?
Rania: bijna.
Khalid: goed, dan wacht ik wel op je oke?
Rania: is goed. Waar ben jij?
Khalid: nog thuis
Rania: ah goed, als ik buiten ben, bel ik je op oke? dan zie ik je aan jou hoek?
Khalid: is goed. 
Rania: tot straks dan Khalid.
Khalid: Jah insha'allah tot straks Rania
Rania: beslama
Khalid: beslama kiss

Ik legde neer. Ik wachtte in mijn kamer tot me zou bellen. Ondertussen keek ik honderd keer naar de spiegel of ik er wel goed uitzie. Ik spoot nog een parfum over me heen. Iets later belde Rania me eindelijk op. Het was maar 10minuutjes maar toch leek het een eeuwigheid. Ik wist dat zij het was dus nam ik na 2x overgaan op:
Khalid: hey Rania
Rania: hey Khalid, klaar?
Khalid: ja ik kom nu buiten.
Rania: goed, ik zie je zo.
Khalid: is goed, Rania, tot zo.
en we legde tegelijk af.

Ik liep naar buiten, wachtte ongeduldig om de hoek tot zij afkwam. Ik wist niet hoe mij te gedragen. Ik stond daar gewoon te wachten tot mijn liefste Rania zou verschijnen. Ik keek op mijn klok, zuchtte, leunde op de muur met mijn 1 voet naar achter en toen zag ik haar om die hoek verschijnen. Wat zag ze er weer betoverend uit. Ik had zin om naar haar toe te lopen. Haar kleren van haar lijf te scheuren en haar in mijn armen nemen voor heel lang. In plaats daarvan heb ik me netjes gedragen en stak ik mijn hand uit om haar te groeten. Ze beantwoorde mijn groet en we liepen samen door naar de bushalte. We zagen net de bus staan, dus moeten we ons nu haasten, anders komen we te laat. Normaal laat ik die bus gewoon gaan, als ik er juist ben stap ik nog in maar als ik zie dat die bijna gaat vertrekken, loop ik gewoon rustig verder. Maar nu dat Rania bij mij is, hield ik haar handje vast en liepen we alletwee naar die bus toe. Het voelde zo goed om haar hand in de mijne te hebben. De hele weg naar die bus dacht ik aan hoe het zou zijn om haar te kussen. Toen we bijna aan die bus kwamen zagen we die buschauffeur nog lachen naar ons. We sprongen in die bus en bedankte hem voor het wachtten.
Buschauffeur: jah, moest jullie jezelf gezien hebben zouden jullie ook wachten.
haha was het erg? vroeg ik hem.
Rania: hahahah
Buschauffeur: haha nee niet zo erg. Jullie vormen een leuk koppeltje om te zien.
Ik zag Rania nog even blozen.
Khalid: jah vind ik ook.
Ik nam haar mee naar achter in de bus, ik had haar handje nog steeds vast, ik wou haar niet loslaten, bang dat ik haar zou verliezen. Ookal wist ik dat ze naast mij zat en dat we samen naar school gaan en dat ze toch niet uit de bus zou springen wou ik haar hand niet loslaten. Ik keek in haar ogen en dacht aan wat de buschauffeur ons zei. Dat we een leuk koppeltje vormden. Die dacht dat we een koppeltje waren. haha wat moest ik haar broer zijn? haha die zou dat niet graag horen. Ik begon te praten:
Khalid: jah, we hebben het juist gehaald.
Rania: jah dankzij jou, ik zou de moeite om nog te lopen niet gedaan hebben.
Khalid: haha ik ook niet, alleen wou ik gewoon je handje vasthouden.
Rania werd rood. Dit hield me niet tegen wat ik haar eigelijk wou vragen
Khalid: Rania, die buschauffeur heeft gelijk, we zouden een leuk koppeltje vormen.
Rania was nog steeds rood. Kan niet anders komen dan dat zij hetzelfde vind.
Khalid: waarom word je rood? Vind jij dat ook?
Rania:  :blozen: 
Khalid: waaraan denk je Rania?
Rania: niets 
Khalid: haha nou nou, Rania is verlegen. Je hoeft niet verlegen van me te zijn dat weet je toch.
Rania: ja ik weet het wel. Ik ben ook niet verlegen.
Khalid: onee? hahaha
Rania: hahaha
We lachtten allebei, ik had haar hand nog vast, nog steeds bang om haar te verliezen. Dit keer kon ik mezelf niet bedwingen. Ik ging voorzichtig naar haar toe. 
Was wel even bang dat ze me ging wegduwen en me belachelijk ging maken voor al die mensen in de bus, maar in plaats daarvan zag ik haar gewoon diep in mijn ogen kijken. Ik drukte een kus op haar lippen en ging voorzichtig met mijn tong in haar mond. Ik heb zoveel meisjes gekust, maar nog nooit heb ik zoiets gevoeld. Zij is mijn ware. Ik had zin om haar hard tegen mijn lichaam te drukken maar deed het toch maar niet, riskant dat ik haar nu zou verliezen nu dat we zo dicht bij elkaar zaten. Ik gleed met mijn handen gewoon om haar middel .

----------


## ladyke

Soww.. Ik hoop dat jullie het goed vinden voor vandaag.
Morgen ga ik verder Incha'allah.

Als jullie willen natuurlijk, anders hou me tegen  :tong uitsteken:  

xxxies.

----------


## moemoe

plllssssss nog een vervolgje voor vandaag plllssssssss ladyke???

dikke kussies moumouke  :nijn:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

SPANNENDDD ga verderrrr wahsmahh doe verdeerrr !!!  :wow:  ihihi dikke kussss

----------


## ladyke

heeeeey meisjieees...

ik ben bezig met vervolgje 
ik ga die er zo snel mogelijk opzetten voor jullie

maaah guuurlzz i love ya'll!!

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Como'n Met DIe Nieuwe Deel!!! hehe.. Je Doet Het Zoww Goed  :Iluvu:  Doeiii Love Youu

----------


## moemoe

En we wachten 


...en wachten



.... en wachten...


.... LADYKE... im waiting.......  :grote grijns:  


ik verlang naar een vervolgje ... pleasssssssss 

dikke kussiessss moemoeke  :strik:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

ja idd .. DUS KOM OP ERMEE  :duim:

----------


## ladyke

Aaaah, sorry meisjes....

Ik weet dat ik jullie een beetje heb moeten laten wachten....Ik was voor een paar dagen bij me zuster en jah....Bedankt dat jullie blijven reageren en voor jullie geduld...Maar je weet wat ze zeggen h,.....Gedult loont....En het zal nog waar zijn ook...Duss....Ik ga nu snel verder met een vervolg.....XxXxXxXx......

----------


## ladyke

Ik drukte een kus op haar lippen en ging voorzichtig met mijn tong in haar mond. Ik heb zoveel meisjes gekust, maar nog nooit heb ik zoiets gevoeld. Zij is mijn ware. Ik had zin om haar hard tegen mijn lichaam te drukken maar deed het toch maar niet, riskant dat ik haar nu zou verliezen nu dat we zo dicht bij elkaar zaten. Ik gleed met mijn handen gewoon om haar middel.

*Rania*

We sloten alletwee onze ogen en kusten zalig verder. Hij had zijn handen nu om mijn middel. Normaal zou ik nu roepen, maar het gevoel van twee sterke handen om mij heen, liet ik me gewoon gaan. Ik voelde niets meer, had het zelfs niet door dat sommige mensen naar ons kijken.. Diep in me gedachten wist ik dat ik verkeerd bezig ben..Alsof twee mannekes mij zeggen wat ik moet doen. De n zegt dat hoe zalig het wel is om in Khalid zijn armen te zijn en dat ik maar verder moest doen omdat ik anders nooit deze gevoel zou krijgen en de ander manneke zegt mij dat ik moet stoppen omdat ik me te vlug heb gegeven. Wie moet ik nog volgen...Ik had mijn eigen de excuus gegeven om na te denken wat ik nu moet volgen, stoppen of verdergaan...Maar ondertussen liet ik me wel gaan.. Tot ik zijn handen voelde over me heen gaan stopte ik opeens. Ik durfde hem niet aan te kijken...Toch spaarde ik alle moed bijeen om me sterk over te laten komen en zeg hem dat het niet de bedoeling was..Ondertussen hoorde ik mijn gedachten zeggen: "bedoeling? bedoeling? Wat is dat nu voor een clich, je zit hier niet in de films hoor!" Ik verontschuldigde mij en keek door het raam naar buiten toe, zien of we bijna aangekomen zijn want ik wil nu niets liever dan uit de bus stappen en weglopen ergens middle of nowhere uitbarsten van tranen. Waarom liet ik me zo gaan, waarom? Zo ben ik niet, zo heb ik me nog nooit gevoeld. Ik voelde hem dichter bijkomen, het gaf me wel een zalig gevoel. Ik haatte mezelf op dat moment omdat ik daar gewoon zo zat te genieten van zijn aanwezigheid en zijn aandacht. Ik voelde nu zijn hand op mijn schouder rusten...normaal moet ik die hand nu van mij afschudden maar ik genoot van zijn aanrakingen...waar ben ik mee bezig dacht ik de hele tijd bij mezelf..het leek alsof zijn hand daar eeuwen op lag, alsof de tijd stilstond, zeker omdat we maar niet aankwamen op school. Ik besefte zelfs niet dat ik heb gehuild, totdat ik een traan heb moeten wegvegen. Na lange tijd draaide Khalid me naar zich om. Hij zag me nu huilen, hij had een sip gezichtje op, ik keek naar beneden, durfde hem niet aan te kijken..maar ik durfde me ook niet van zich weg te duwen.. waarom toch? Khalid had nu zijn handen onder me kin en trok me gezicht naar boven dat ik oog in oog stond met zijn mooie blauwe ogen. Weer verdronk ik...Ik wou echt wel opstaan en weggaan, maar iets hield me tegen, ik was precies verlamd en kon niet meer opstaan. Ik bleef zitten, recht voor Khalid. Opeens zegt hij: "Wat scheelt er Rania? Waarom huil je? Heb ik je pijn gedaan?" Ik luisterde naar zijn woorden.. Heb ik je pijn gedaan? Vanwaar komt dat nu weer, dacht ik bij mezelf. Ik zweeg, het leek zo stil om ons heen, alsof er niemand anders op de bus zat. Weer vroeg hij hetzelfde: "Wat scheelt er Rania?" Ik kon niet antwoorden, antwoord dan trut dacht ik bij mezelf. Ik gaf mezelf de schuld van wat er was gebeurd. Gewoon omdat ik heb genoten van zijn kus. Gun ik het mezelf niet? Ik was boos op mezelf. Het liefst sprong ik in zijn armen en kus hem weer, maar dat liet ik mezelf niet toe. "Wat is er Rania, wat is er?" vroeg Khalid voor de derde keer. Dit keer heb ik mezelf verplicht om te antwoorden. Toen ik net wou antwoorden stond hij op. Ik dacht dat hij nu boos op me was omdat ik niet wou antwoorden en hij van me wegliep...Totdat hij me hand vastpakte en me recht hielp, trok hij me naar zich toe en zei in me oor: "we zijn er schat". Ik werd rood, gewoon omdat hij me schat heeft genoemd, word volwassen Rania, dacht ik weer bij mezelf. We liepen weer hand in hand uit de bus, ik zag nog net de laatste leerlingen in de gangen verdwijnen. De koer was nu leeg, we gingen langs de fietsenrekken naar binnen. Khalid stoptte. Ik wist niet waarom tot hij in me ogen keek en zei: "Rania, we moeten praten. Waarom heb je gehuild in de bus na ons eerste kus, vond je het niet fijn?" Wat moet ik daarop antwoorden h? "Euhmm....ik weet niet" en ik werd weer eens rood, ik keek op de grond, zodat hij niet zou zien dat ik rood was geworden. "Waarom word je rood Rania, schaam je je voor mij?" Shit dacht ik. Hij trok me gezicht weer naar boven en drukte een klein kusje op mijn lippen. "Kijk, je hoeft je niet te schamen voor mij, oke? Ik maak je gelukkig Rania, ik beloof het je." Na deze woorden heeft me hart een ommekeertje gemaakt. "Rania, ik heb u zo graag, er is geen enkel meisje voor wie ik zoiets heb gevoeld. Ik dacht telkens dat ik verliefd op ze was, maar na de eerste keer dat ik jou heb gezien, wist ik wat echte verliefdheid was." Zo lieve woorden heeft niemand me nog gezegd. Ik werd verliefd, verliefd op zijn woorden. Ik wou me net omdraaien om naar de klas te gaan. Tot hij me weer naar zich trok. "Wat scheelt er Rania, waarom ga je weg?" "Oh, jah gewoon, we moeten naar de klas, kom dan." antwoorde ik snel. "Tot jij me zegt, wat jij voelde na onze kus." Wat moest ik nu zeggen, ik vond het zoooo fijn? Ik ben verliefd op je? Wat dan? "Euhmm...jah, ik weet het niet, ik... euhm... vond het wel fijn..euhm.." "Zeg maar niets meer, ik weet het al" Zei Khalid. Hij drukte weer een kus op mijn lippen en we gingen hand in hand weg, door de gangen, naar de klas. 


*Khalid*

Ik gleed met mijn handen gewoon om haar middel. We lieten ons alletwee gaan...Ik had niets anders in me gedachten dan dat ik nu Rania vast had...Zo zalig gevoel...Ik weet nu zeker dat ik verliefd op haar ben...Ik wou haar kleren van haar lijf scheuren en de liefde met haar bedrijven...Maar ik had respect voor deze meisje...Ik kus haar wel...maar daar ging het bij blijven...Ik wreef met mijn handen over haar rug naar beneden toe, ik had het zelfs niet door tot zij opeens stoptte. Ik zag haar naar alle kanten van de bus kijken en dan zei ze me: "Sorry, het was niet de bedoeling" Alsof het haar fout was, ik ben begonnen en ze gaf haarzelf de schuld, het kan niet anders dan dat zij hetzelfde voor me voelt en ook heeft genoten van onze kus. Ze verontschuldigde zich weer, maar waarom? Ze schoof een plaats op naar het raam toe en keek naar buiten..Ik zag juist een traan naar beneden vallen, ik wou die traan opvangen maar ik zag haar die juist wegvegen. Ik gleed naar haar toe, ik legde mijn hand op haar schouder...Ik draaide haar naar mij om, kan ik haar mooie gezichtje beter zien, ik zag echter weer een traantje vallen op haar gezichtje die ik wou wegvegen met de puntje van mijn tong, maar deed het niet, bang voor haar reactie. Zij keek me triestig aan, waardoor ook ik droevig van werd.. Zij keek naar beneden...ik trok haar gezichtje naar me op en zei: "Wat scheelt er Rania? Waarom huil je? Heb ik je pijn gedaan?" ze antwoorde echter niet dus ik stelde haar dezelfde vraag opnieuw en opnieuw. Na de derde keer voelde ik de bus stoppen, ik keek om me heen en ik zag dat we waren aangekomen op school. Ik stond op en zag de ogen van Rania mij volgen. Ik trok haar op en zei in haar oor dat we aangekomen zijn. Ik pakte haar hand vast en we liepen naar de deur om uit te stappen. Ik zag nog net een paar leerlingen naar binnengaan en dan hadden we de hele koer voor ons alleen. Waar ik aan dacht, dacht ik bij mezelf. We gingen langs de fietsenrekken naar binnen, nog steeds had ik in gedachten waarom zij huilde. Ik moest het weten, als ik het na school zou vragen, is het niet het zelfde meer. Ik moest en zal het nu vragen. Ik stopte opeens en zei: "Rania, we moeten praten. Waarom heb je gehuild in de bus na ons eerste kus, vond je het niet fijn?" ze antwoordde: "Euhmm....ik weet niet" en ze werd rood, ze keek op de grond "Waarom word je rood Rania, schaam je je voor mij?" vroeg ik haar. Ze antwoordde niet. Ik trok haar gezicht weer naar boven en drukte een klein kusje op haar lippen. "Kijk, je hoeft je niet te schamen voor mij, oke? Ik maak je gelukkig Rania, ik beloof het je." Ik zag een klein glimlachje op haar lippen. Dat maakte mij ook gelukkig. Eindelijk heeft ze weer eens gelachen, ze had zo een mooie lach en die mag ze heel vaak gebruiken. Ik weet nu dat ze hetzelfde voor mij voelde. "Rania, ik heb u zo graag, er is geen enkel meisje voor wie ik zoiets heb gevoeld. Ik dacht telkens dat ik verliefd op ze was, maar na de eerste keer dat ik jou heb gezien, wist ik wat echte verliefdheid was." En deze woorden komen recht van mijn hart. Elk woord dat ik haar heb gezegd is waar. Ik zag haar nu omdraaien, ik was verbaasd, ik dacht nu loopt ze weg van mij? Waarom dan? Ik trok haar terug, ik moest weten waarom ze wegliep. "Wat scheelt er Rania, waarom ga je weg?" vroeg ik haar. "Oh, jah gewoon, we moeten naar de klas, kom dan." antwoorde ze "Tot jij me zegt, wat jij voelde na onze kus." Ik moest het weten. "Euhmm...jah, ik weet het niet, ik... euhm... vond het wel fijn..euhm.." Nu wist ik het zeer zeker, Rania voelt ook iets voor mij, haar gestotter heeft haar verraden, ik voelde me de gelukkigste jongen van heel de wereld. "Zeg maar niets meer, ik weet het al" Zei ik. Ik drukte weer een kus van geluk op haar lippen en we gingen hand in hand weg, door de gangen, naar de klas. 


.................. ....

----------


## moemoe

MEiden .... een marokkaanse gast met blauwe ogen ... das Echt  :love:  



kusjes moemoeke  :grote grijns:  bedankt ladyke  :knipoog:  xxxxxxxxxx

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Net Nu Het Spannend Is stop jeeee  :ergleuk:  Doe Verder!!! Ja Idd.. Ik Ken Er Zo Ook 2 Mooie Jongens HOor  :verliefd:  hehe.. Doe Zo Verderrrrrr .. SNel Aubb  :corcky:

----------


## moemoe

Brokengirl ... 

ik ken ook zo'n 2 jongens... 

ze zijn toch niet toevallig broers he  :knipoog:  

xxxxxxxxx moemoeke

----------


## ladyke

Oh! oh!  :bril: 

De Khalid die ik hier bespreek met zijn blauwe ogen, heet in het echte leven niet Khalid h.... En hij heeft geen oudere broers....Hij is de oudste en heeft 3 jongere broertjes... en 2 zusjes.....

Kennen jullie hem??? Misschien kennen wij elkaar ook dan...  :grote grijns: 

Laaaat me weeeeeeeeten  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 

.....XxXxX....

----------


## moemoe

neen is niet dezelfde jongen denk ik.... die jongen die ik ken heeft een broer en een jongere zus  :knipoog:  echte moooooooie jongens  :verliefd:  

ladyke ik hoop da je aan een vervolgje bezig bent  :knipoog:  is dit verhaal soms waargebeurd??? 

XXXXxxxxx  :knipoog:

----------


## ladyke

Ik drukte weer een kus van geluk op haar lippen en we gingen hand in hand weg, door de gangen, naar de klas. 

*Rania*

Hij drukte weer een kus op mijn lippen en we gingen hand in hand weg, door de gangen, naar de klas. Hij hield de deur voor me open en leidde me naar binnen alsof ik anders niet weet waar ik naartoe moet..Best gezellig..Wat een fijne jongen..  :love:  ..Ik lachtte even naar hem en keek weer op de grond.. Ik schaamde me niet meer maar jah zie nu dat ik eens val? Wat dan?? Ik weet dat ik niet direct slecht moet denken, het komt allemaal wel goed dacht ik de hele tijd in mezelf.. 
Huh? Sorry wat zei je? Khalid begon te lachen... "Ben je nog steeds met je gedachten bij onze kus?" zei die. Nu werd ik weer rood..Waar zat ik met mijn stomme kop! "Sorry sorry...Ik was...Ik was..." Khalid begon weer te lachen en deed nu zijn arm over me schouders heen... "Laat maar, Rania, je hoeft niets uit te leggen  :grote grijns: " oefff dacht ik dan weer. We kwamen aan in de klas...Ik deed zijn arm van me weg en klopte op de deur... "Kom Binnen" hoorde ik de leerkracht zeggen. We gingen binnen en tot onze grote verbazing zagen wij gans de klas naar ons lachen... "Wat is er?" vroeg ik hen. Khalid lachtte maar wat... "We hebben het allemaal gezien Rania" hoorde ik de leerkracht zeggen. "Wat, Wat, Wat?" zei ik geschrokken. "Wat hebben jullie gezien?" "Als jullie het willen verzwijgen, moet je niet staan kussen aan de fietsenrekken h!" antwoordde de leerkracht. Khalid ging verder: "Maar...maar...waar waren jullie dan?" "Vergeten dat je van hier alles kan zien wat er buiten gebeurd, kijk maar eens door het raam" zei de leerkracht. Ik en Khalid gingen naar de raam toe, inderdaad je kon alles zien, hoe kon ik het vergeten, hier hebben we Mevr. Niccools en Mr. Syppens ook zien kussen. Dat zijn twee leerkrachten van ons die een relatie hebben maar het verbergen, vies die zijn alletwee getrouwd dan nog wel  :boos:  ieghh!! Ik schaamde me rot, nu heeft gans de klas ons gezien...De klas begon nog eens te lachen en wij gingen al blozend naar onze plaatsen....

Toen het pauze was, verzamelden we ons allemaal in de refter..omdat het nogal koud weer was...dan zitten we allemaal gezellig samen... in de warmte... Ik, Lamya en Loubna zaten samen met nog een paar marokaanse leerlingen... Toen opeens n van hen mij vroeg of het waar was van mij en Khalid....of we een koppel waren vroeg ze... Natuuurlijk moest ik weer rood worden, maar ik zei op een coole manier: "Hoe kom je daar nu bij?" "Van Sanae" zei ze zonder gevoel. Och die b*tch! dacht ik bij mezelf, die gaat nu heel de stad inlichten...Zij heeft het zeker gehoord van een belgische van mijn klas, dat zijn beste vriendinnen...alle nieuwtjes van onze klas komen bij haar terecht...Waarom...is ons klas dan zo interessant? Aaaarghh!!  :boos:  
"Nee yo, ik en Khalid zijn gewoon vrienden" probeerde ik op zo een normaal mogelijk manier over te brengen.. Gelukkig ging net de bel om naar de lessen te gaan. *Saved By The Bell* zeg ik altijd. We namen afscheid en gingen naar onze rij... in de verte zag ik Khalid aankomen...Hij kwam naast mij staan en we werden door onze volgende leerkracht opgehaald...We lopen op die grote trappen naar onze volgende lokaal, in de gang trok Khalid me naar achter...
"H, gans school weet er nu van" zei Khalid
"Jah, ik heb het ook gehoord" antwoordde ik hem.
"Hoe komt dat nu? Gaat alles hier zo snel op deze school?" vroeg Khalid.
"Jah, alle scholen toch, ik heb gehoord dat Sanae hier tussen zit" ging ik verder.
"Die B*tch, wacht maar als ik haar te pakken krijg!" zei hij heel boos.
"Nee, laat haar maar, geen aandacht geven" zei ik hem.

En we gingen de warme klas binnen .

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door moemoe_ 
> *neen is niet dezelfde jongen denk ik.... die jongen die ik ken heeft een broer en een jongere zus  echte moooooooie jongens  
> 
> ladyke ik hoop da je aan een vervolgje bezig bent  is dit verhaal soms waargebeurd??? 
> 
> XXXXxxxxx *


Hey moemoeke... Oke... Dan kennen we elkaar toch niet...  :frons:  
Maar jah er zijn zoveel marokanen met blauwe ogen toch..  :grote grijns: 
Bestaat hoor  :knipoog: 

Ik was inderdaad bezig met een vervolg en hier is ie dan..
is waargebeurd maar beetje bewerkt ... De inhoud is waar.

....XxXx....

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

elaba.. je doet het echt fantastisch goed.. ik ken dus 2 jongens met blauwe ogen maar weet niet of ze broers of zussen hebben.. maar ik weet ook niet waar jullie van heen komen dus mss ........ ale dikke kus en je doet het heeeel goed dus doe gauw verderrr  :Iluvu:

----------


## moemoe

ben van Antwerpen brokengirl :knipoog:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

OWWWWWWWWW  :Wink:  Noemt die JOngen Ofwel Met Een M Of Met Een R?? Ik Wil VOor Jouw De Namen Niet Volledig Schrijven hihi.. Dikke Kusss  :strik:  Love Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## moemoe

IK ken er 1 met een M en 1 met een T 

en ze zijn beiden Broers van elkaar

ze verschillen een jaar...

en ze hebben nog een jongere zusje

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

ik weet niet of die een broer heeft.. maar ik ken wel die met M en R en ze zijn ook allebei van antwerpen.. dusss.. mss kennen we wel dezelfde hihi .. dikke kusjesss  :player:

----------


## ladyke

Ooooh.....

Ik ben van Gent....En de jongens zijn ook van Gent....
De BlueeyezBoi begint ook met "M" ....... En heeft geen broers die beginnen met "T" of "R"..... dus jah.... Maar jullie mogen die altijd eens voorstellen  :grote grijns:  hehe..... 

Laterzz girlzzz XxXx....

----------


## ladyke

En we gingen de warme klas binnen. Allemaal door elkaar, rennend naar de plaatsen dicht bij de verwarming...Is altijd zo bij ons....Toch bij deze leerkracht...Want die interesseert dat toch niet....Als we maar allemaal gaan zitten....Bij andere leerkrachten hadden we allemaal een vaste plaats....Dus wij allemaal als een kudde schapen naar die plaatsen rennen...Liefst nog vanachter...Zoals altijd heb ik een plaatsje bij de verwarming...Een paar onozelaars een kontduw geven en ze vliegen naar de andere kant van de klas...Nog eens lekker schudden met mijn wapen en zette mij rustig neer op de stoel...Naast mij komt Khalid zitten...Voor mij Lamya en Loubna...haha Loubna moet alleen eens vies kijken naar de nerds van ons klas en weg zijn ze...Terug een tevreden blik opzetten en ons een knipoogje werpen en gaan zij ook gaan zitten...De leerkracht moet gelukkig alleen maar lachen...Wij zijn oud genoeg om zelf onze problemen op te lossen zegt hij altijd...Maar goed ook.

De lessen gaan vlug voorbij....Het is weer lunchpauze...Ik, Lamya, Loubna en onze nieuwe kompaan Khalid besloten om iets te gaan eten in een pittazaak niet ver van school....We gingen boven zitten..Heeft ook leuke uitzicht op de mensen die beneden zitten en wie binnen en buiten gaat...De man nam onze bestelling op en daar zaten we wat te kletsen over alles en nog wat...We hebben natuurlijk altijd de beste lol...Luid lachen dat de mensen van buiten ons konden horen...De uitbater is ook even bij ons moeten komen om te vragen of het wat stiller kon...We knikten en niet veel later kregen wij onze lekkere kebaps en ons drankje...De drank was gratis zei de man die onze bestelling naar onze tafel bracht..."Oh wat leuk" zei ik...jah n of ander verjaardag ofzo antwoordde die ons...Maakt niet uit...Wij kregen onze eten en een gratis drankje...Daar klinken we op  :tong uitsteken:  We aten rustig verder en soms keek ik onbewust naar de deur of iemand interessant zou binnenkomen...Jah ik zat dan ook op de beste plaats..Tot mijn grote verbazing zag ik de vervelende meisje (verfrissing: het vervelende meisje is het meisje die ik eerder heb tegenkomen met Lamya en Loubna toen we een afspraak hadden met Karim. Wij zaten zogezegd aan haar tafel en eiste van ons dat we ergens anders gingen zitten, er kwam een ruzie tussen ons, maar wij zijn natuurlijk gewonnen, zij verliet de zaak en wij aten rustig verder) binnenkomen met een groepje van haar vriendinnen...Ik deed alsof ik haar niet heb zien binnenkomen..Maar ik weet wel dat zij ons heeft gezien..Ze keek rechtstreeks bij haar binnenkomst naar boven waar al dat lawaai vandaan komt...Ik deed natuurlijk gewoon verder..Luid lachen..gezellig met ons groepje..Jah gewoon precies dat ik haar totaal niet zag staan..Met mijn ooghoeken zag ik haar de trappen opkomen..Langs ons heen..En stopte aan onze tafel...We hielden op met lachen en keken het vervelende meisje verbaasd aan  :eyebrow:  Loubna natuurlijk zonder een blad voor haar mond te houden zegt: "Wat kom jij nu weer doen?" 
"Ik ben hier teneerste niet voor jou, dus hou je bek maar al." antwoordde het vervelende meisje terug...Dat kon ik haar natuurlijk niet zomaar laten zeggen tegen mijn nicht en beste vriendin dus nam ik nu het woord. Ik stond op en zei: "Zij zit hier wel aan deze tafel, dus als ze jou vraagt wat je hier komt doen, heeft ze daar het volledige recht op owkeej?" "Hou jij je bek ook sloerie" zei ze terug. "Wat een b*tch, donder op afgelikte sl*t." zei ik nu boos. Zij komt aan onze tafel en denkt zomaar woorden op ons af te vuren zonder dat we haar terug verwijten ofzo? Khalid stond nu op: "Wie denk je wel dat je bent dat je hier zomaar naar onze tafel komt, heeft iemand jou uitgenodigd ofzo, ik denk het niet dus rot nu maar vlug op, piesbroekje" "Hahahahah" hier moesten ik en de meisjes hard om lachen..Dat zal haar bijnaampje zijn zei ik luidop. "Haha, ja inderdaad" zei Loubna. Het meisje kon er niet echt mee lachen maar who cares? We lachtten gewoon verder en zaten terug op onze stoel. "Je zal zien, vuile homo dat je bent. Nu doe je stoer h, wacht maar als ik Said op je afstuur" haalde ze uit naar Khalid. "Oooh, moet ik nu bang zijn of .... hahahaha" antwoordde Khalid weer. "Ja, pies nu maar al in je broekje want als je dat voor Said zou doen maak je jezelf alleen nog maar belachelijker" zei ze weer. "hahaha, groot gepraat sl*tje, en dat moest juist uit de mond komen van jou? p.i.e.s.b.r.o.e.k.j.e!"  :lol:  zei Khalid al lachend. Wij lachtten natuurlijk weer mee en weg waren de meisjes...Nu moest ik wel eens weten waarom zij *piesbroekje* heet. Interessant  :lol:  dacht ik bij mezelf. "Waarom noem je haar piesbroekje" vroeg ik aan Khalid. Lamya en Loubna luisterden aandachtig mee. "Hahah" begon Khalid "Ik weet het zelf niet, ik hoorde dat ook maar bij andere jongens als ze over haar bezig zijn, misschien heeft ze ooit wel in haar broekje gepiest op straat ofzo, haha" zei hij lachend. "Sow, jullie praten over meisjes?" vroeg ik weer nieuwschierig. "Ja Duuuhh" zei Loubna "Kom je er pas nu achter?" "Wel jah, ik weet het wel, maar dan wil ik wel eens weten wat jullie allemaal zeggen hoor" kijk ik op naar Khalid. Khalid bleef me gewoon aankijken en zegt dan: "Rania toch, jah gewoon, niet veel, meestal gewoon over meisjes jah." zei hij haperend. "owkeeej dan" zei ik maar. Lamya keek op haar horloge en zegt dan: "Jah mensen, nog 5 minuten en dan belt het, vlug opruimen we moeten door" zei ze al staand, ondertussen dat ze alles bijeen raapt. "Ooooch, we hebben nog tijd zat" zei ik al leunend achterover me stoel. "Hahaha, ja van wie zou dat komen, laat me eens raden." zei Loubna met een lach op haar gezicht. "Oke oke, is al goed, we gaan maar zeker" zei ik met een glimlach en keek naar Khalid die ondertussen ook maar wat aan het zitten is met een tandenstokertje tussen zijn tanden. "Is goed" We ruimden onze tafel op en gooiden de borden leeg in de vuilbak bovenaan de trappen en legden de plateaus bovenop. We lopen de trappen af naar de deur, naar school toe. Toen we juist binnen gingen, zagen we Sanae nog juist. Ik keek naar Khalid op en zag een woedende blik op zijn gezicht, precies of die wou die ter plekke neerschieten. Gelukkig ging de bel juist en liepen we met z'n vieren naar onze rij. Onze leerkracht haalde ons op en we lopen naar binnen toe. In de gangen hoorde je nauwelijks wat je zelf zegt door de lawaai van alle leerlingen erdoor, net een kindergarden. We naderden onze lokaal en liepen de stilte binnen. Allemaal naar onze vaste plaats jah. Na een paar keer van lokaal te zijn veranderd was het weer tijd om naar huis te gaan . 
Weer al die lawaai van de leerlingen precies dat ze juist vrijgelaten zijn van de gevangenis en nu naar huis mogen. Jah, school was precies gevangenis maar ook met leuke tijden erin. Op het moment dat je nog op school zit, denk je dat school het slechtste tijd is die je doorbrengt tijdens je jeugdjaren. Maar school zal altijd iets zijn waar je het later nog veel over gaat hebben, meestal wel de goede zaken. Met je kinderen, met oude leerlingen die je tegenkomt op straat, met anderen...Jah oke, no emotions...Waar was ik gebleven? Oja, we mochten na een lange werkdag op school naar huis toe. Al naar huis, de meesten wel, maar ik vandaag niet. Remember, mijn afspraakje met youssef? Ik had nu nog exact een halfuur..om 17.00 hadden we afgesproken op het ***** parkse. Dat betekent dat ik nog even de tijd heb om Khalid weg te werken, hij zou met ons mee naar huis lopen. Gelukkig heb ik Lamya en Loubna daarover al verteld. Lamya moest alleen maar lachen. "Nou, nou, ik dacht dat jullie het nooit met elkaar zouden vinden en nu hebben ze zelfs een afspraakje, haha" was het eerste wat ze zei. Mijn moeder heb ik ookal gezegd dat ik nog even naar de stad ging dus thuis was al geen probleem. Ik liep nog even met met Lamya, Loubna en Khalid mee tot aan de bushalte. Toen we daar aangekomen zijn, heb ik gezegd dat ik nog even naar de stad ging, dus niet met hen kon mee instappen. Khalid vroeg nog of hij met mij moest meegaan. Ik heb gezegd dat het niet hoeft want ik afgesproken heb met een nicht. Gelukkig had ik echt een nicht die ergens anders woonde dus Khalid kon ik ook zonder moeite wegwerken. "Oke" zei die dan en gaf me een knipoogje "Tot morgen dan maar Rania" "Jah tot morgen, Khalid en girlss" zei ik. "Saluuukes" zeiden Lamya en Loubna.. En ze stapten alledrie in. Ik wachtte nog even in de kou op de bus die naar de stad ging vertrekken. Een paar minuten later zag ik die bus aankomen. Ik stapte in en liep door naar achteren. Ik zag meteen een paar mocro's en dacht jah, als ze maar niet uitstappen waar ik moet uitstappen. Ik liep langs hen en natuurlijk moesten zij nog eens fluiten en lachen naar elkaar. Ik zette me neer op een lege stoel en dacht na over hoe Youssef er eigelijk moet uitzien? Ik heb hem nog nooit in het echt gezien, alleen op foto's maar jah, foto's en in het echt kan soms heel verschillend zijn, zou ik hem herkennen? Als ik een lelijkerd zie, maak ik snel ommekeer en stap de bus terug op, en als ik een knapperd zie spring ik naar hem toe. haha, nee dat zou ik nooit doen, hij mag lelijk zijn of mooi, maakt niet uit, we zijn toch maar vrienden, en alsof ik mooi ben, maar hopen dat hij niet ommekeer maakt en wegloopt. haha. Ik had mijn schooltas nog bij, ben dus niet naar huis geweest en dat gaat hij zien, straks denkt die nog dat ik niet kan wachten om hem te zien. pfff...who cares. Mijn telefoon ging..ik zocht naar dat ding in mijn tas..ik hoorde het wel rinkelen maar vond die nergens...het ding stopt met rinkelen en ik was nog aan het zoeken..zo belachelijk..dacht ik bij mezelf..Tot het weer begon te bellen...toen realiseerde ik me dat ik het ding in een zijzakje van mijn tas had gestopt...Sh*t. Normaal steek ik die gewoon los in mijn tas maar dit keer jah... erruuug..Ik keek op mijn buitendisplay wie belde en zag dat het priv was. Ik wou net opnemen maar de andere had al neergelegd..dan niet...ik stopte het nu in het borstzakje van mijn vest en keek weer door het raam...Ik hoorde de mocro's nog luid kabaal maken maar schonk er geen aandacht naar..Na een paar minuten stopte de bus en ik zag de mocro's uitstappen, ik zag ze nog schouderklopjes geven aan de jongen die daar bleef zitten..Ik staarde terug door het raam..ik zag de mocro's voorbij mij lopen en nog eens kijken en dan vertrok de bus weer weg. De bus was al aardig leeg, alleen ik, de jongen en een paar oude mensen. De bus stopte weer, dit keer in de stad.. ik stond op, pakte mijn tas en liep naar de deur..De jongen stapte voor mij uit en volgde hem.. De jongen liep de hele tijd voor mij...soms keek hij eens naar achter...ik vond het best belachelijk...straks denkt die nog dat ik hem volg ofzo...ik keek maar op de grond...dat ik al eens voor een groepje mocro's ben gevallen is al meer dan genoeg..zien dat ik niet weer eens zou struikelen over een losse baksteen..sindsdien was ik altijd bang om weer te vallen..een echte trauma.. Soms keek ik wel eens voor mij om te zien waar ik loop maar dan keek ik weer naar de grond...Een wegje inslaan en dan zou ik in die ***** parkse aankomen. De jongen voor mij sloeg die weg ook in... vreemd.   :vreemd:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Zowww.. hihi ... doe verder schattt

----------


## moemoe

Goe Bezig....  :nijn:  Hoop Dat Er Vandaag Nog Een Vervolgje Komt Schatje  :grote grijns:  

Kissies MoeMoeke  :blauwe kus:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

DOe Gauw Verder.. Kan zijn Dat ik vandaag niet meer reageer.. omdat ik beetje uitga.. Dikke Kusjessss  :nerveus:

----------


## ladyke

Heeeey meissies

Alles goed met jullie?

*MoeMoeke*
Jaah inderdaad....Ik ga er zo meteen een vervolgje op plaatsen...
Love you schattie

*BrokenGirl*
Is geen probleem...Amuseer je nog lieverd...
Muaaah

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~ HAPPY NEWYEAAAR ~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ladyke

Nu nog een wegje inslaan en dan zou ik in die ***** parkse aankomen. De jongen voor mij sloeg die weg ook in... vreemd. 
Natuurlijk ben ik niet zooo dom: natuurlijk dacht ik wel van misschien zou hij dat wel zijn...Draai je eens om dacht ik de hele tijd...Misschien zou ik hem wel herkennen als n van de foto's die Youssef me heeft gestuurd...Hij heeft in begin wel vaak naar achteren gekeken..Maar ik wou niet opvallen en keek gewoon op de grond dus zo goed kon ik hem niet bekijken...Toen ik juist na hem de hoek om stapte zag ik hem net nog eens naar achteren kijken...Moment om te zien of hij Youssef was of niet...Hmm...Cute! Cute! Maar jammer hij was dus Youssef niet...Maar die kwam mij zooo bekend voor...Precies of ik hem al eerder heb gezien...Ik dacht nog misschien is hij wel vanwaar ik kom...Nee, zo vaak heb ik hem ook niet gezien...Misschien 1 of 2 keer...Maar goed...Hij stak net de straat over om naar het parkske te gaan..Zo dus..Hij zal ook wel een afspraakje hebben...Ik moest nu ook oversteken...Had eigelijk zin om gewoon verder te lopen...Niet opvallend doen...Maar jah ik dacht nog vlug bij mezelf en dan, ik ging heus niets verkeerds doen ofzo...Gewoon wat praten en misschien zouden we dan wel ergens anders gaan...Hij nam plaats op de eerste bankje die hij tegenkwam...Wachtend op zijn afspraakje...Ik ging iets verderop zitten op een ander bankje...Wachtend op mijn afspraakje...

Soms keek ik wel eens rond om te zien of ik nergens een jongen zou zien die op de foto zou gelijken maar verder dan de jongen en een paar oude koppels en belgen die zoenend voorbij kwamen zag ik niet...Af en toe keek ik wel naar die jongen..Wat een afgang...Hier zit ik dan te wachten op mijn afspraakje die niet komt opdagen...En dan, hij zat daar toch ook  :tong uitsteken:  en zijn afspraakje komt precies ook niet af...Ik zag wel dat hij dan ook kijkt...Sh*t man, je hebt afspraakje en je kijkt naar andere meisjes? Ieuww! Ik keek nog wat verder rond..Haalde mijn telefoon even naar boven en wou ondertussen een spelletje spelen...Had even gedacht om hem te bellen maar anders gaat die denken dat ik niet kan wachten om hem te zien...En dan, ik moet nog naar huis hoor, die moet dat toch begrijpen zeker...Maar had die gedachte maar vlug genegeert..Dus ik speelde gewoon een spelletje op mijn gsm...Ik keek nog even op of niemand voor mij zou verschijnen in de hoop dat het Youssef zou zijn...Maar niets..In plaats daarvan zag ik in de verte een meisje afkomen richting het parkske waar ik zat...Een mooi meisje nog wel..Alleen erger ik me aan die strakke jeans die in haar k*t vastzit en die ze3ma laarzen over haar broek...Hey J.Lo....Jah mister..Jouw afspraakje is er dus...Hier zit ik dan...Naar mijn grote verbazing zag ik het meisje gewoon verder lopen...Ik was het wachten nu even zat en ik zocht onbewust naar de nummer van Youssef...Jah die moet maar begrijpen dat ik haast heb...En hoe langer het duurt, hoe korter ons gesprek want om 18.00 ben ik weg...Dus ik drukte op de beltoets van mijn telefoon hoorde die bij de jongen die daar ook zat afgaan...Ik schrok...Afgaaaang...Hopelijk kreeg hij toevallig gewoon telefoon van zijn vrienden....Ik werd rood...Zonder besef keek ik opgeschrokken naar hem met de telefoon nog aan mijn oor...Ik zag hem oppakken en tegelijkertijd ging het aan mijn telefoon over....Ik zag zijn mond open en toe gaan en bij mij klonk er een vlugge hallo aan de andere kant van de lijn...Ik was nog even in schok en klapte mijn toestel gewoon dicht...Ik staarde nog even naar de grond..Hopend dat dit een droom was..Dit kon gewoon niet...Hij is niet de jongen van de foto...Op datzelfde moment voelde ik iemand die zich op mijn bankje liet vallen en dichterbij schuiven..Dit zag ik wel met mijn ooghoeken maar echt opkijken durfde ik niet...Dit kon niet waar zijn...Ik keek nog op de bankje waar hij zat...GEwoon eens checken...Tot mijn grote verbazing zag ik dat die leeg stond...Opeens begon hij met praten...

Jongen: Rania?
Rania: Euhm...jah?
Jongen: hehe ik dacht wel dat jij het was..
Rania: en wie ben jij?
Jongen: jah euhm...Youssef 
Rania: wie is Youssef?
Youssef: haha wel hoeveel Youssef's ken jij dan?
Rania: jij bent niet de Youssef die ik ken..
Youssef: hoe weet jij dat zo zeker?
Rania: omdat ik Youssef al op een foto heb gezien
Youssef: Jah..Ik wou het daarover nog hebben..Daarom wou ik je persoonlijk spreken...Maar ik ben dus de Youssef die jij kent.
Rania: hoe? En daarbij hoe weet ik zo zeker?
Youssef: haha, je kan me altijd een vraag stellen die niemand anders weet dan jij en ik.
Rania: haha, welke vraag zou ik dan moeten stellen dan..?
Youssef: ik weet niet...zie jij maar..Doet er eigelijk toch niet toe..Geloof me nou maar..Ik ben de Youssef waarmee je vandaag hebt afgesproken..
Rania: en hoe weet jij wel of je met de Rania bezig bent die jij kent? 
Youssef: omdat ik je in de bus al ben tegengekomen..En die oproep die je gekregen was van mij...Ik wou gewoon weten..Ale ik heb gehoopt dat jij dat zou zijn die bij mij in de bus zat...Dus belde ik eens naar jou nummer om te zien of die bij jou zou overgaan...
Rania: zoo?? dus je belt zo met je vrienden erbij?? Daarom keken die allemaal zo...
Youssef: jah sorry ik kon niet wachten...
Rania: amai je hebt veel geduld zo zo 

Ik was wel een beetje boos..Hoe durft die zo te bellen met die jongens erbij...Wat moeten ze nu wel denken van mij...Maar eerst wou ik weten waarover hij mij wou spreken..En dan vlieg ik wel naar hem uit.. :tong uitsteken: 

Rania: zo dus..Kan je me nu uitleggen waarom je niet de jongen bent van de foto's die je me gestuurd hebt?
Youssef: wel jah...Lamya zal je wel gezegd hebben dat ik je iets moest vertellen..
Rania: nee..wat dan?
Youssef: nou jah, ze zal het je zeker gezegd hebben..ik heb haar wel gezegd dat ze jou nog niets mocht vertellen omdat ik dat zou willen doen..

Ooow nu wist ik het weer. Maar doe wel alsof ik van niets wist..Ik mocht niets zeggen van Lamya..(Verfrissing: Lamya en Youssef waren op msn toen ik die dag ook bij haar thuis was..Ik stond achter Lamya toen ze in gesprek was met Youssef maar we hadden het niet verteld dat ik daar ook was..Youssef vroeg Lamya of ik Karim gesproken had want Youssef wou me eerst spreken voor ik Karim sprak...Ik wist toen ook niet wat het zou zijn tot nu...Volg nu maar aandachtig mijn gesprek met Youssef mee)

Rania: nee, ik weet nog altijd niet waarover je het hebt..Maar doet er niet toe...Zeg nou maar
Youssef: oke kijk, ik ben inderdaad die jongen op die foto niet, jah, je kan toch niet voorzichtig genoeg zijn met chat toch?
Rania: ja daar kan ik best mee eens zijn, maar vertel verder?
Youssef: daarom wou ik met je afspreken zodat je me echt kan zien...via msn wil ik geen foto's sturen...In het echt is het allemaal gemakkelijker...Dan zien we elkaar...Hebben we beeld van elkaar...begrijp zo beetje?
Rania: uhh..ik denk het wel..Dus die foto's die je me gestuurd hebt is gewoon allemaal vals?
Youssef: uhh..jah.

Duuuuhh...ik zie dat toch...Wat een domme vraag van mij...
Hoe dieper ik zijn ogen keek, hoe meer hij mij bekend voor kwam...Net zoals Karim op die afspraakje..Oh oh het zijn broers...Misschien heb ik hen wel samen gezien ergens..Misschien wonen ze echt wel in mijn buurt...En ik dacht dat ik iedereen kende... :jammer: 

Rania: oke dan....
Youssef: gaan we nu gewoon hier blijven of gaan we ergens anders naartoe...Ik ken een goeie pittazaak in de buurt..Gaan we ernaar toe..

De kebap van deze middag zit nog altijd zwaar in mijn maag...Ik zal vriendelijk moeten weigeren dus...

Rania: euhm..liefst niet...ik heb deze middag al een pitta gegeten..en er kan nu geen tweede bij..hehe
Youssef: ok is geen probleem hehe
Rania: anders, wil jij eten ofzo...is geen probleem ga ik wel met je mee..
Youssef: neenee niet nodig..Ik heb daarnet thuis ook nog marmita gegeten en je weet dat ligt ook zwaar op de maag h haha
Rania: haha ja inderdaad....

Zo zitten we daar een tijdje op de bankje in de parkske wat te praten tot het bijna 18.00 was...

Rania: ooh ik moet gaan...
Youssef: nu al?
Rania: uhh..jah.
Youssef: ooh jammer...het was juist zo leuk met jou.
Rania: hehe (ik weet het, altijd)
Youssef: wanneer zie ik je weer?
Rania: haha dat weet ik niet hoor...We zien wel
Youssef: oke ik bel je wel  :knipoog: 
Rania: is goed... byeee

Toen ik me net wou omdraaien voelde ik een kus op mijn wang..
Ik keek verlegen naar achter om..maar met een verbaasd gezicht van moest dat nou echt? Ik zag hem alleen lief glimlachen...Jah wat gebeurd is, is gebeurd...Ik draaide me terug om en liep naar de bushalte toe.. ..

----------


## moemoe

Over wat zaten ze te praten????  :knipoog:  

XxxxXxxxX moemoeke

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door moemoe_ 
> *Over wat zaten ze te praten????  
> 
> XxxxXxxxX moemoeke*


hehe MoeMoeke...

CurieuzeNeuze MosterdPot!!!  :lekpuh:  

Nee eerlijk...Ik weet het niet meer...

Maar ik zet zo weer een vervolgje... 

xxXxxXxx

----------


## ladyke

Ik draaide me terug om en liep naar de bushalte toe....

Onderweg naar de bushalte dacht ik na over wat er was gebeurd...Oh My Godd...Dus hij zat daar de hele tijd naast mij en we wisten niet wie we waren...HaHa Best grappig...En Man toch...Die belt mij met zijn vrienden erbij? Ik dacht dat hij niet zo was...Wat als hij ook zo doet als hij mij belt thuis? Zijn zijn vrienden er dan ook bij? Jah zal wel zeker..Want die belt mij altijd 'snachts op...Hmm...Als dat zo is dan is hij niet anders dan de anderen...Altijd stoer willen overkomen bij de vrienden...Wat zijn ze er toch mee?? Praten ze elke dag over meisjes dan? Ofwel jah...Hebben ze maar 1x in de jaar een afspraakje en is het zo speciaal dat ze dat wel moeten vertellen aan elkaar?? Neee..Een jongen en zeker Youssef (cute) Moet wel meerderen afspraakjes hebben dan 1x in de jaar...1x de maand dan.. :hihi:  nee nee zeker wel 10x per dag jah...  :knife_head:  Maar jah...We zien wel...Ondertussen kwam ik ook aan de bushalte...Ik stapte in en ik zag een cutie chauffeur..Een marokaan wel...oelala mister...Ik zag hem even glimlachen...Jah dat doe je voor iedereen zeker...Rania hou je in dacht ik bij mezelf...Ik liep door naar achter en we reden weg naar mijn buurt...Toen we aankwamen stapte ik gewoon uit en ik liep naar huis toe...Het was al aardig donker...Jah in de winter is het al donker om 17.00h en nu is het al na de zessen dus jah...Ik ga maar vlug naar huis zeker anders mama, papa, broer, en de rest van de clan boos zijn waarom ik nog zo laat buiten loop...In de zomer of ik nu later thuiskom is het geen probleem...Maar vanaf het donker is moet ik thuis zijn...Jah die marokanen ook zo overbezorgd altijd...De jongens mogen wel midden in de nacht buiten zijn...Who cares?? Nou jah...Ik liep langs Lamya en Loubna's huis...Moet ik even binnenspringen? Nee toch maar niet...Rania het is laat...Go Home! Oke Rania you the boss! Beetje tegen mezelf praten kan geen kwaad toch??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ik liep dus maar braafjes verder...Langs Khalid's huis...Moet ik hier in?? hahahah Nog erger...! Ik liep daar dus ook maar rustig verder...Weer die enge straat in...Die lange, brede, lelijke, donkere straat...Je zag alleen veel bomen en af en toe een konijn uit springen maar verder niets...Vreemd is wel een baan..Maar niet veel mensen nemen deze weg...Jah Ik was nu wel een beetje bang...Ik wou Khalid opbellen...Jah ik mocht hem toch altijd bellen h...Nee anders denkt die toch maar dat ik een schijtluis ben ofzo...Rania grow up! Maar jah..Hier valt die verloofde kl**tzak mij ook altijd aan h..Dus ik mag wel bang zijn...
terzelfder tijd zag ik een auto langs komen...Met heel luid muziek...Shhhttt dacht ik bij mezelf...Hier wonen zo oude mensen en ik denk dat ze al slapen om zes uur...Maar jah tegen wie praat ik? Die auto gewoon verder rijden...En ik ook gewoon verder stappen...Naar huis toe...Mijn schooltas begon wel zwaar te wegen nu...Dus ik gooide die maar over mijn andere schouder...In de verte zag ik iemand lopen..Waauw er lopen hier toch nog andere mensen behalve ik...Ze hebben de straat ontdekt...Ik liep maar verder en de persoon in de verte kwam dichterbij...Toen die dichter en dichter kwam kon ik niet meer zien dan een brede kas..Zijn handen in de zakken...Hmm...moet marokaan zijn...Hehe...Hoe zie ik eruit? Zit mijn haar goed? Geen chocko ofzo om mijn mond? Mijn broek netjes over mijn schoenen? Ik probeer zo op mijn intelligents te stappen...Toen die dichter kwam kreeg ik de schok van mijn leven....Gij Vuile Kl**tzak..Voor jou heb ik me zo druk om gemaakt??? Ik zag de verloofde kl**tzak dichterbij komen...Nog steeds zijn vieze handen in zijn broekzakken...Ik had nu een vieze blik op mijn gezicht...Waarom toch kom ik hem altijd in deze straat tegen...Nu staat hij voor mijn neus...Ik gunde hem geen blik en probeerde gewoon verder door te stappen en doen alsof ik hem niet gezien heb...Tot hij stopte en zei: "Ewa Rania...Alles goed?" Hah precies of ik jou een antwoord ga geven...Ik passeerde nu juist naast hem...Still No Answer...You Ain't Worth It! Weer vroeg hij hetzelfde: "Hey ik heb je wel een vraag gesteld h?" Who Cares dacht ik bij mezelf...Ik liep gewoon door...Gelukkig had ik platte schoen aan..Dus als ik moet lopen is het geen probleem...hehe...Ik voelde opeens een hand in mijn kraag en die me opeens naar zich toe draaide...Met mijn ogen gedrukt op elkaar riep ik heel hard: "Laat me los, gij kalf!" "Ze3ma je geeft me geen aandacht ha" begon hij. "Ha Ha Ha, Waar is je vriendje h?" vroeg hij..." Jou zaken niet, snotaap" haalde ik naar hem uit. "Jij noemt mij snotaap? Ik ben wel 3jaar ouder dan jij" antwoordde hij. "Zou je niet zeggen, drol!" ging ik verder. "Ha Ha Ha, wat ben jij grappig, zo praat je niet tegen de man van je dromen h." zei hij. "Hahahaha" hier moest ik hard om lachen "Wie ziet er jou nu als de man van haar dromen? Hahaha, gij vieze schurk, Zieligaard!" zei ik. "Je hoeft niet te doen alsof je me niet wilt, Rania, je verlangt naar me, ik weet het wel." "Verlangen naar jou, is precies verlangen naar een hond, laat mij nu los of je krijgt er spijt van!" "Hahaha, nou nou" vervolgde hij. Op dat moment gaf ik die de hardste kniestoot ooit, het interesseerde me niet. Ik vlieg liever de bak in dat hij mij aanraakt. Hij zakte door zijn knien, zijn ballen vastpakkend en je hoorde hem nog zachtjes kreunen van de pijn. Ik gaf hem nog een oorveeg en liep dan door naar huis...Ik liep zelfs zo rustig alsof ik niet meer bang was...Het doet me niets meer...Ik was dat alles beu..Vanwaar haalt hij het dat ik verlang naar hem..Is hij zo zielig...Is dat zijn versiertrucje ofzo..Doet hij dat ook bij andere meisjes...Erruuug!! En hij is nog verloofd ook. Dat is het ergste. Wel met de tr*t van de stad maar toch. Ik liep nu de hoek om naar mijn huis toe..Ik keek nog even om naar achter voor de zekerheid..Ik zag hem juist knielen op de stoeprand..heen en weer buigend...Ik had er nu even spijt van...Het kon ook anders..Misschien een zachtere kniestoot ofzo? Ik kan soms zo emotioneel worden...Wat als hij door mij geen kinderen meer kon krijgen...Het moet hem wel veel pijn gedaan hebben...Ik kon het niet aanzien...Ik liep mijn hoek om en dan stopte ik even..Ik leunde tegen de muur..Mijn hoofd achterovergebogen...Kijkend naar het donkere lucht...Ik gooide mijn schooltas af mijn schouders naast mij neer...Ik voelde een brok in mijn keel...Mijn hart die pijn deed..Ik moest een traan laten maar die kwam er toch niet uit...Ik voelde mij uitgedroogd...Ik keek naast mij om te zien of er iemand aan mijn deur stond..Gelukkig was de straat leeg...Mijn tranen vonden zich nu een weg op mijn wangen...naar mijn lippen..sommige tussen mijn kol naar mijn hals...Ik nam een diepe zucht...n zucht was precies niet genoeg..Dus ik nam een tweede...Waarom ben ik zo...Eerst gaf ik hem met plezier een kniestoot en eindig met tranen...? Ik keek nog even om de hoek waar hij zat...Hij zat nog steeds op hetzelfde plaats in de zelfde positie als daarnet...Ik kon er niet tegen..Ik ken mezelf..Als ik er nu niets aan ga doen..ga ik thuis in mijn kamer alleen zitten snikken...En ga ik slechtgehumeurd zijn...Iedereen afsnauwen enzo...Ik nam mijn schooltas die inmiddels op de grond lag met zijn klep open...Ik raapte het op en de omvergerolde typex gooide ik er terug in...Ik nam een diepe zucht en liep de hoek terug om naar hem toe...Je hoorde mij niet afkomen omdat mijn schoenen geen lawaai maakten...Toen ik hem naderde keek hij naar mij om...Ik zag een droog gezicht...En ogen die mij alleen aankeken en niets zeggen...Voorzichtig probeerde ik de volgende woorden uit mijn mond te halen: "Euhm...Ik...Euhm...Het spijt me, echt waar, het was de bedoeling niet...Ik..." Hij bleef me alleen aankijken...Ik had nu verwacht dat hij me iets ging terugzeggen...Ookal zou hij me misschien verwijten..Ik wou alleen dat hij iets terug zei...Ik probeerde verder te gaan anders zaten we daar alletwee gewoon naar elkaar te kijken.."Euhm...Gaat het een beetje?" Sh*t dacht ik..Ik gaf hem een harde kniestoot en ik zie hem hier lijden en ik vraag hoe het gaat? Tuurlijk gaat het niet goed domme kop! Ik ging nu naast hem op de stoeprand zitten...Met mijn mooie witte schoenen zocht ik een droge plek in de vieze modderplas op de rand van de weg...Ik moest maar mijn benen eens uitstrekken...Waar ik aan dacht..Er lijdt hier iemand naast mij en ik denk aan mijn schoenen die niet vuil zouden worden...Maar jah stel dat ik zo moest binnenkomen thuis..Die gaan mij niet binnen laten...En mij nog vragen waar ik heb uitgehangen...Zeggen dat ik hier maar om de hoek een jongen die ik in de ballen heb geshot zit te troosten? Dan mag ik vlug ook iemand gaan zoeken die mij komt troosten hoor..Dus jah..."Sorry echt waar" begon ik terug....Zeg nu eens iets dacht ik bij mezelf...Hij bleef me alleen met zijn donkere ogen die zijn donkere wenkbrauwen nog donkerder maakten aankijken. 
"Saf is niets..." was het enigste dat ik terugkreeg..Na mijn harde inspanning..Ik wou opstaan omdat het toch niets was...Maar dat zou alleen onbeleefd lijken.."Oke, ik weet, je zal me nu wel haten...Maar het was echt mijn bedoeling niet...Ik.." ging ik nog eens verder. "Saf is niets zei ik toch..Is ook mijn schuld...Ik heb je al die tijd lastig gevallen en het werd je gewoon te veel daarmee die....kniestoot." antwoordde hij eindelijk terug.. "Jah...Ik...Maar...Waarom?" zei ik. "Weet je nog die keer dat Salwa bij me was.." ging hij verder.. "Wie is Salwa" vroeg ik. "Salwa het meisje waarmee je een tijdje geleden ruzie mee had in de mac ofzo..omdat jullie aan haar tafeltje zaten." "Ooooh, dus zij heet Salwa?" Salwa was de 'vervelende meisje' dus. Nu ken ik haar naam pas. Hij keek verbaasd omdat ik haar niet kende..."Ken je haar niet? Iedereen kent haar. Maar goed ze kwam die dag bij mij nadat jullie haar waarschijnlijk hebben weggejaagd..En ze vroeg me of ik jou en je bende wou afranselen..." ging hij verder... "Dusss??" vroeg ik. "Wel, toen jij en je vriendinnen langskwamen, toonde ze mij jou groepje. Toen ik jou zag, kon ik niets doen, ik kon zo geen mooi meisje afranselen, ik wou je voor mezelf..Maar je wist dat ik verloofd was..Ik kon er niet tegen..Ondertussen heb ik mijn verloving afgelast...En probeerde ik jou voor mezelf te winnen...Maar nu weet ik dat je iets hebt met die jongen van de vorige keer." zei hij allemaal achtereen. "Wow, wow..Ik heb niets met hem, met niemand. En wat zei je over je verloving?" vroeg ik hem. "Wel ik heb het afgelast." "Waarom" vroeg ik weer. "Haha, ik zei het je toch..Ik wil jou!" Ik zat even stil naast hem...Kijkend naar mijn mooie witte schoenen. "Ik moet nu gaan, het is al laat en ben nog niet thuis geweest" voor ik kon opstaan, hield hij mijn arm tegen en zei me: "Sorry Rania, voor alles, dat ik je lastig gevallen hebt enzo..Maar nu ken je het hele verhaal." "Saf is niets" zei ik. Ik stond op en streek een over mijn kleren en ging dan verder. Opeens hoorde ik achter me nog: "H Rania, kan ik je eens bellen ofzo, dan praten we nog eens verder." zei hij met een zielig gezicht. "Nee, liever niet." antwoordde ik en liep verder naar mijn huis. ..

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Elaba Schatje ik heb net alles gelezen en ben echt nog altijd je fan hoorr
doe gauw verder lieve schat  :stout:

----------


## ladyke

Opeens hoorde ik achter me nog: "H Rania, kan ik je eens bellen ofzo, dan praten we nog eens verder." zei hij met een zielig gezicht. "Nee, liever niet." antwoordde ik en liep verder naar mijn huis...

Onderweg dacht ik nog van wat een vuile kl**tzak...Die denkt toch niet dat ik dat allemaal geloof zeker...Zeker niet nadat hij mijn hoofd tegen de muur heeft gestoot de laatste keer...Uh! Uh! Sh*t Man! Ze3ma...Opeens wilt hij mij..Eerst volop lastigvallen...En nu komt hij met die Sh*t af?? Niet bij mij, zolang ik Rania heet! Ik loop nu de hoek om..Keek nog eens naar achter..Gewoon jah automatisch hehe...Ik zag hem lopen naar mijn kant op met een big big smile...Wat?  :knife_head:  Wat doet die nou? Die wijst naar mij?  :eyebrow:  Wat moet die? Ik stopte en trok mijn wenkbrauw omhoog..Maak mij nou niet belachelijk..Straks komt Pa of Mo of iemand naar buiten...Ik keek nog eens voor mij..Misschien is er wel iemand anders achter mij naar wie hij loopt en ik denk dat het voor mij is  :hihi:  afffgang!! 
"Rania" riep hij...Is er nog iemand die Rania heet? Uhh nee zie niemand, dus zal ik zijn.. "Ja"  :eyebrow:  antwoordde ik. "Je typex is gevallen." liet hij mij weten... Tfoeee mijn typex...Die volgekladderde belachelijk zielig potje is er weer uitgerold! Ieghh ik moet mij een muis aanschaffen man! 
Wat een affgang! "Oooh bedankt hehe" zei ik met een rode kop. "Is niets, hehe, oke..Daar ga ik weer.." zei hij. "Hehe..Oke..Laterzz" antwoordde ik hem..en ik liep weer door naar mijn huis...Ik mompelde wat in mijn eigen en gooide het belachelijk potje weer in mijn tas. Ik zocht eveneens naar mijn huissleutel en toen ik aan de deur kwam, kwam Najim eruit..."Ho, ik dacht dat je al thuis was" begon die. "Alikoem salaam!" antwoordde ik. "Haha, salaam alikom..Vanwaar kom jij?" vroeg die mij. "Van de stad" zei ik met een normaal toon. "Ho, oke. Met je boekentas? Haha" zei hij lachend. "Ha Ha Ha" zei ik ongrappig. "Ewa laat me nu binnen...off...  :kalasnikov:  " maak ik gebaren met mijn handen... "Haha, zussieee wat is er gebeurd yo?" vroeg hij. "Niets..Ik heb honger..Uit de weg.." en ik duwde hem naar de kant met de palm van mijn hand..Ik zocht een weg tussen hem en de muur naar binnen...Ik bleef nog even steken met mijn schooltas maar uiteindelijke lukte het me toch..."Haha zusje toch...Er is toch geen eten thuis...Al toch niets dat jij lust." ging hij verder..Ik keek naar hem..en zei: "Nee?" met een sip gezichtje. Jah Gans huis weet dat ik geen marmita en die tamarakt en die re3res enzo (typisch marokaans eten dus) lust. Geef mij maar lasagne, pizza, hamburger, palla enzo. Ik haalde mijn portefeuille uit mijn schooltas en haalde er een briefje van 5 uit. "Ga je iets halen voor me?" vroeg ik lief.. "Jah, daar is ze weer met haar lief gezichtje, die gebruik je alleen als je iets nodig hebt." antwoordde hij mij weer. "Nou?" vroeg ik weer. "5?? Dat is al?" ging hij verder. "Ik ben geen 15 meer hoor!" giechelde hij weer. Want hij weet heel goed dat hij 15 is, hij maakt zich alleen ouder voor de meisjes. Hij moet zijn 18jarig vriendinnetje kunnen onderhouden zegt hij altijd. Pfff...Ik haalde mijn portefeuille weer boven, stop mijn briefje van 5 weer terug in en haalde er een briefje van 10 in de plaats. "Hier!" zei ik met boos gezicht anders zou hij toch nooit iets voor me halen. En jah hij is mijn broertje dus dat geeft niet. Andere keren zou ik gewoon boos zijn en zelf iets gaan halen, dan zag hij geen 1 en geen 5! Maar nu was ik boos en was ik bang dat ik die 'verloofde' kl**tzak zou tegenkomen. Hij liep de deur weer uit en ik gooide mijn vest weer over de kapstok, mijn schooltas in de hoek, haalde mijn portefeuille en mijn gsm die ik intussen terug in mijn tas had gestopt eruit en liep naar de woonkamer toe om mij te laten zien dat ik thuis was. Nadat ik mijn moeder groette spurtte ik naar de gang om naar boven te gaan. Ik ging naar mijn kamer en doe de deur achter me dicht. Ik legde mijn gerief op bed..en zocht mijn kleedje in de kast. Doe mijn kleren uit en verwisselde het met mijn paars huiskleedje die ik in vorig jaar in Marokko had gekocht. Jah Marokko...Ik hou van Marokko...Ik woon in Imzouren..Jah de Imzouren..Maar we gaan gelukkig altijd naar El Hoceima. Het is nog Maart...Het was hier ook nog koud...Dus ik dacht veel aan Marokko.. Over ongeveer 3 maanden is het Marokkotijd. Woehoe! We gaan elk jaar dus ook dit jaar Incha'allah. Ik trok naar de badkamer waar ik de rotho (rituele wassing) verricht en ging weer terug naar mijn kamer waar ik al mijn gebeden de tijd dat ik op school zat in te halen. Nadat ik klaar was spurtte ik naar beneden om te zien of mijn bestelling was gearriveerd. Nee dus! Niet veel later kwam Najim binnen met een volle zak.."Wat heb jij allemaal mee?" vroeg ik hem. "Je had toch honger?" antwoordde hij mij. "Jah wel, maar toch" ging ik verder. "Haha, nee heb franse hamburger voor mijzelf gekocht en voor jou een kleine fishburger.  :hihi:  " waarop hij dat laatste met een piepstemmetje zei en nog gebaren maakte met zijn duim en wijsvinger die bijna op elkaar plakten. "Waaat? wat doe mij een kleine fishburger nu?" zei ik nu boos. "Mijn 10 en je brengt me klein fishburger?" ging ik verder. "Haha grapje kalm sis, is grapje, je krijgt nog de helft van mijn hamburger, als ik de helft krijg van jou fishburger." antwoordde hij. "Ah oef.." zei ik opgelucht. Jah we doen dat wel vaker...Van elkaar de helft opeten, zo hebben we beiden twee dingen opgegeten. Na het eten ging ieder van ons, ons eigen weg. Najim naar buiten en ik naar boven...Waarom niet omgekeerd dacht ik bij mezelf?  :hihi:  Dus ik ging naar boven naar mijn kamer waar ik vervolgens mijn pc aandeed en mij op MSN begaf. Ik melde me eerst offline aan..Ik zag dat Youssef en Lamya online waren...en nog anderen maar niet interessant.. Dus ik verandere me status ook naar online..... 
Geen moment later...sprak iemand mij aan..Ik zag dat ik werd bijgehaald bij een gesprek met Youssef en Lamya... Een gesprek met 2 deelnemers je weet wel  :knipoog: 

................


To Be Continued .

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Verderrrr.. het is spannendddd hihi...  :jeweetog:  Dikke Kussss  :strik:

----------


## ladyke

Hey Hey...BrokenGirl..

Alles goed met je?
Ik ben blij te horen (te lezen eigelijk) dat je het nog steeds spannend vind...Het is nu een beetje laat..Dus daarmee ga ik er morgen nog een vervolgje plaatsen...Owkeej...En ik hoop dat jij dan ook van de partij zult zijn...Liefss Ladyke..

KisSs  :strik:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Tuurlijk vindt ik het nog spannend je kan echt goed schrijven hoor  :Iluvu:  het is natuurlijk erg dat je het eerst moet meemaken voor iemand je talenten ziet  :zegniets:  Ik ben er elke dag hoor lieverd

Dikke Kussss  :Iluvu:

----------


## ladyke

[GLOW=deeppink]Schatje Toch...Bedankt voor je complimentjes.... :grote grijns: 
Als ik jou reactie lees verschijnt er automatisch een Big Smile op mijn gezicht...

Het is allemaal 3jaar geleden gebeurd, toen leek het allemaal zooo erg...Maar als ik het zo van me afschrijf denk ik altijd dat het eigelijk nog allemaal meevalt...Al Hamdoelilah..Mensen maken meer mee en veel erger...En ik maakte me druk om pietenolligheden...Pfff...

Maar jah...Ik ga zo weer verder met een vervolgje plaatsen..

Veel leesplezier !X!xx!X!xx!X!xx!X [/GLOW]  !

----------


## ladyke

Ik zag dat ik werd bijgehaald bij een gesprek met Youssef en Lamya... Een gesprek met 2 deelnemers je weet wel  :tik:  

Youssef: heeee Rania, sow lang geleden  :hihi: 
Lamya: yeah right hihi
Rania: wat wat?? verwelkomen jullie mij zo?
Youssef: haha ik zal rode loper voor je uitrollen goed?
Rania: dat trekt al wat beter op  :tong uitsteken: 
Lamya: hahaha
Rania: hehe ewa schat alles goed?
Youssef: ja goed al hamd. en met jou?
Rania: ik had het niet op jou maar goed thxx..  :tong uitsteken: 
Lamya: hahaah ja youssef het was voor mij bedoeld! 
Youssef: oh zo dus...waga! waga!
Rania: hihi en wat gaan jullie vandaag nog doen?
Youssef: ik niet veel
Lamya: we gonna partaay in de koezinaaaa
Rania: hahahaha
Youssef: hahahaha
Rania: is goed, ik kom er ook aan dan.
Youssef: ik wacht niet op uitnodiging, ik kom ook!
Rania: als je binnegelaten word jah.
Youssef: ze3ma je gaat me buiten laten zeker?
Lamya: neee!
Rania: jaaa!
Youssef: hahaha
Lamya: nou, hoe was jullie eerste kennismaking?
Youssef: oh goed goed, ik heb me toch geamuseerd, jij rania?
Rania: welke kennismaking?  :tong uitsteken: 
Lamya: haahahah how rude!
Rania: hahaah nee grapje..was leuk jah 
Lamya: nou vertel er meer over dan?
Rania: wie vraag je het?
Lamya: is gelijk, vertel alletwee maar.
Rania: ik heb geen zin om te typen, ik vertel je morgen wel.
Youssef: zijn jullie meisjes altijd zo, alles vertellen aan elkaar??
Rania: euhhh....Duuuhhh, ze3ma jullie jongens niet ofwa?
Youssef: toch niet zo erg als jullie nee
Rania: nee? En die jongens die bij je in de bus zaten dan?
Youssef: ewa saaf ik heb hen nog niet gezien  :tong uitsteken: 
Rania: ja dat komt nog wel...
Youssef: denk je?
Rania: ja zeker, jullie jongens zijn nog erger! Daar ben ik zeker van. Die mannen van vroeger, die niets interesseren die zijn al lang uitgestorven.
Youssef: hahaha, de vrouwen nog niet
Lamya: ahum! ahum!
Rania: hahah Lamya schatje..Ik weet wel dat je er nog was hoor hehe
Lamya: ah, ik voel mij altijd uitgesloten bij jullie  :frons: 
Rania: ocharme...kisss
Lamya: ik haal je er nooit meer bij!  :tong uitsteken: 
Rania: hahah is goed.
Youssef: ahum! ik heb haar er wel bij gehaald h? 
Lamya: ssshtt!! 
Rania: hahahah zo dus...Maar mensen, ik ga slapen!
Youssef: ja ik ook..
Lamya: pfff...dan ik ook maar h
Youssef: meisjes, was fijn jullie nog eens samen te horen...Jullie zijn echt toffe meisjes echt waar..
Rania: hehe, That's Usss 
Lamya: yeah
Youssef: ale dan, laterzz..hou jullie goed h

Youssef heeft het gesprek verlaten..

Rania: ja jij ook  :knipoog: 
Lamya: hahaha, die is al weg 
Rania: amai, onbeleefderik...ze3ma ik wou ook eens lief doen.
Lamya: jah..ewa vertel over je afspraakje..
Rania: nee zo is niet leuk...Ik vertel je wel als ik je echt ziiiiieeee..is veel leuker zo..
Lamya: pfff..is al goed...  :zweep:  
Rania: haha hey ik ga nu door...Tot morgen saf
Lamya: ja is goed...kusjesss
Rania: beslamaa

Kruisje zoeken, jah klik! Afmelden..Pc uit! Ik kruip in me bedje..Trek de deken over me heen..Nam een diepe zucht en sluit mijn ogen...
Ik hoorde Najim de kamer binnenstormen met een zucht alsof er een hond achter hem liep ofzo.."Wat kom jij nog doen?" vroeg ik nadat ik de deken weer van me afgedaan heb. "Oh, slaap je al? Was je niet beneden? Wie zag ik daar beneden dan?" zei Najim allemaal achter elkaar. "Hoe, is daar iemand beneden dan?" vroeg ik nieuwschierig. "Jah, in de koelkast jah, ik dacht dat jij het was, zal Mo zijn dan.  :hihi:  " antwoordde hij. "Oh? Zie je verschil niet tussen mij en Mo misschien? Ya Schele!" zei ik hem. "Nee, jullie hebben zelfde kont hahah" lachtte hij. Waarop ik zwaar gekwetst antwoord: "We hebben geen zelfde kont, mijne is mooier!" zei ik met sip gezichtje. "Grapjeuh..Sis wat is er toch..Ik kan je laatste tijd geen grappen meer zeggen.." zei hij terwijl hij op het einde van me bed kwam zitten. "Niets" zei ik verontwaardigd. "Komaan vertel me dan, vroeger was je leuker hoor, we konden elkaar zoveel grappen zeggen, en we wisten dat we gewoon spelen, nu neem je alles serieus." zei hij met een serieus maar bezorgd gezicht. "Ooh, zie mij broertje nou, maakt zich zorgen om me." zei ik. "Jah, natuurlijk, je bent mijn kleine zusje." zei hij. Waarop ik hem boos aankeek en zei: "kleine zusje? ik ben ouder dan jou hoor!" "Haha, zie je wel. Je bent weer boos, jah je bent wel ouder maar toch kleiner dan mij h?" zei hij. Jah oke ik ben wel kleiner dan hem, dat is wel waar, hij is zo groot voor iemand van 15jaar, ik kom maar juist boven zijn borstkas. Maar toch zie ik hem als mijn 'kleine' broertje.  :grote grijns:  Al kan hij daar niet tegen als ik het hem zeg als we samen op straat lopen, naar de supermarkt ofzo. Misshien heeft hij wel gelijk, neem ik alles serieus, hij heeft wel gelijk, vroeger speelden we altijd met elkaar, en pesten elkaar en de ander lacht er gewoon mee. Misschien omdat ik ouder geworden ben? Ik moet nu toch wel serieus zijn? Ik ben dan ook 18 en ik word bijna 19 dus het is normaal. "Wat kom je eigelijk doen?" vroeg ik hem. "Oh, haha ik was het al vergeten." begon hij "heb even je pc nodig.." zei hij terwijl hij naar de pc toeloopt. Hij drukte op de knop beneden en ik draaide me om en trok de deken weer over me heen. "Ik heb...Oh, je slaapt al, amai, haha dat is ook de eerste keer dat je me niet uit je kamer wegjaagd." zei hij lachend. Jah het interesseerde me niet veel meer, ik ben het gewoon nu...We hebben 2 pc's thuis, 1 op mijn kamer een bak, en een mooie op Mo's kamer. Maar omdat niemand op Mo's pc mag, komen ze allemaal op mijn bak zitten. Incl. mijn vader als die iets nodig heeft. Ik geeuwde en probeer te slapen...Maar ik kan niet in slaap vallen als ik niet eerst nadacht over mijn voorbije dagje..

*SamenVatting*

Ik stond in de vroege morgend op...Sprak met Khalid af om samen naar school te gaan, is gewoonte geworden nu, nu gaan we alletwee samen, en komen we samen te laat. Beter samen dan alleen  :grote grijns:  We renden hand in hand samen naar de bus die bijna ging vertrekken. We zaten zoals altijd achteraan...Nadat de buschauffeur ons verteld heeft hoe mooi we als koppel staan..heeft Khalid me mijn eerste kus gegeven..Of ik hem?? Anyway..We hebben dus gekust...Oh My Godd...Maar goed..In de klas heeft iedereen ons gezien door het raam toen ik en Khalid nog een kus verwisselde. Tijdens de pauze kwam ik erachter dat gans school nu op de hoogte is..En Sanae de bron was van die informatie...I'm gonna kill that lil b*tch  :sniper:  
Tijdens de middagpauze zijn wij (ik, Lamya, Loubna en Khalid iets gaan eten in een pittazaak. Deze keer was de vervelende meisje ook van de partij, we zaten wel niet aan 'haar' tafeltje maar het was gewoonte om ons eens lastig te vallen. Maar pff..Who Cares...
Na school had ik afspraak met Youssef...In de bus die naar de stad ging..zaten ook een paar mocro's van mijn leeftijd in, later blijkt dat Youssef er n van hen was...Nadat we in de park zaten niet ver van elkaar...te wachten op ons afspraakje...blijkt acheraf dat wij eenieders afspraakje waren...Affgand dus! Hij liet me weten..Dat hij niet de persoon op de foto was die hij mij eerder heeft opgestuurd...Waarvan hij zegt dat hij dat is. Na ons afspraakje gingen we alletwee naar huis..toen ik in mijn buurt was..kwam ik in de lange, brede, lelijke, donkere straat de verloofde kl**tzak weer tegen..Na een harde kniestoot ever stapte ik gerust naar huis...Toen ik de hoek weer omkeek naar de plaats waar hij zat..Zag ik hem nog hurkend wiebelen...Ik had spijt van mijn actie en besloot om me te gaan verontschuldigen...Ik nam plaats naast hem op de modderige, vuile, natte stoeprand..en hij vertelde me dat hij mij eigelijk lastigviel omdat hij mij wou..HaHaHa...Hij vertelde me ook dat hij niet langer meer verloofd is met de tr*t van de stad. Ik ging daarna naar huis en bestelde iets lekkers en deelde met Najim...Later op de avond zat ik op MSN met Lamya en Youssef...En daarna ging ik gaan slapen toen Najim mij uitvroeg waarom ik de laatste tijd serieus ben geworden...Hij ging op zijn beurt op MSN en ik viel in slaap...

Volgende Morgend...

bzzzzzzz bzzzzzzz...wekker van me telefoon ontwaakte me van mijn droom waar ik me niets meer van kan herinneren...Ik stapte al wankeld uit mijn bed naar de badkamer toe..Ik wreef nog eens over mijn ogen en draaide de knop van warm water open...Toen ik mijn hand eronder hield sprong ik in de lucht van de schrik. "HEEETT" Pffff..nu was ik klaarwakker maar nog steeds had ik slaapdingetjes in mijn ogen..Ik keek naar de spiegel..Durfde precies het water niet meer aan te raken..Ik keek diep in mijn ogen...verwijderde de slaapdingetjes uit mijn ogen..En keek nog een keer..."Wat een mooie ogen toch" gaf ik mezelf de compliment..Hebben jullie dat niet dat jullie vinden dat jullie smorgens voor het wassen van jullie gezicht mooie ogen hebben? Zo als jullie juist van jullie slaap komen? Nou jah, laat me maar weten. Mijn haar daarentegen...WOOW! Hehe...Ik draaide de knop van koud water nu ook om en voelde nog eens alsof ik bang was, ik trok me hand telkens terug...en toen ik vond dat het water nu goed was..overspoelde ik met 2 handen me gezicht. Ik had geen zin om te douchen...Ik deed dus maar snel rotho (rituele wassing) en ging daarna naar mijn kamer..In de gang trof ik de slaperige Najim aan en mijn moeder..Jah ocharme...ze zal Najim helpen doen opstaan zeker..Najim is nog erger dan wie dan ook smorgens..Altijd slapen die jongen...Heeft een hele leger nodig om hem wakker te maken...Ik glimlachtte nog terug naar mijn moeder en ging naar me kamer om het ochtendgebed te bidden..Ik vind het wel jammer dat ik snachts niet opsta om al fajr te bidden maar smorges als ik opsta verricht ik het samen met het ochtendgebed. Na het bidden trok ik mijn bruine broek met daarover een witte dikke trui...Ik dacht aan mijn bruine jas die ik nog nooit had aangedaan...Gewoon omdat die een zak heeft op een plaats dat ik het niet mooi vond..Een zak vanachter? Mannn hoe komen ze daar nu bij..Ik heb nog veel commentaar gekregen van mijn ma dat ik kleren koop en gewoon in de kast gooi en nooit aantrek..Geld te veel zegt ze dan...Jah alle mama's zijn toch zo h? Ik kamde me haren, haalde mijn witte puntschoenen uit de kast en mijn kousen..Mijn kousen doe ik al aan..En loop dan naar beneden, ik ontbeet nog eens vlug..En zag Najim al de deur uit... :eyebrow:  Hoe? Wat? keek ik me moeder verbaasd aan. Wat? Hoe komt die voor mij buiten? Ik zag die net nog slaperig op de trap en nu? Hoe? "Tekes waha a iedjie, ogaas wo ch3ar" (laat die mijn dochter, die heeft niets te doen) Oja op die manier bedoelt me moeder..Wat ze eigelijk wil zeggen is dat hij toch niet bid ofzo..Wel jammer..Ik wil dat mijn broertje wel ging bidden..Je kan hem wel daarover aanspreken, maar nooit dwingen...Dat is iets dat je moet vanuit je hart en niet omdat iemand jou dat vraagt..Ik ga hem straks daarover wel spreken..Mijn andere broer Mo daarentegen, die bid wel al hamdoelilah..Altijd op zijn tijd..Dat vind ik echt goed van hem..Mijn vader was juist ook klaar met zich klaarmaken om naar werk te vertrekken en bood me nog een lift naar school aan..Maar die ik heb geweigerd..But Thx Daddy.. :grote grijns:  Iets later ging ik ook door...Ik gaf me moeder een kus op haar wang en zij liep even mee tot aan de deur..Ik doe mijn schoenen aan en mijn jas die ik daarnet op de kapstok heb gehangen waarop mijn moeder natuurlijk verbaasd kijken. "Wanneer heb jij die jas gekocht?" vroeg ze met opgetrokken wenkbrauw.."Haha, yemaa die is van vroeger, weet je nog die jas waarover ik zoveel commentaar heb gekregen?" antwoordde ik haar. "Oja, die met die rare knoop ofzo?" vroeg ze. "Haha nee die met die rare zak." zei ik. "Aaah die! 3ad ie da? (leeft die nog?) zei ze lachend. "haahahah wah a yemaa." antwoorde ik haar. En ik gaf weer een kus op haar wang en verliet het huis.. Buiten haalde ik mijn telefoon naar boven en belde Khalid op om te zeggen dat ik klaar stond...Hij antwoorde terug dat hij al op de hoek staat de wachten...

.............

To Be Continued ...

----------


## ladyke

.

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

mmm.. ik moet toegeven.. mooie ogen heb ik wel  :grote grijns:  maar doe jij maar gauw verder met je MOOI verhaal  :verliefd:  ale Dikke Kus Je Bent Een Schatje

----------


## ladyke

Hehe Thxx 
Be een schatje voor een schatje  :grote grijns: 

Ik ga zo weer door  :knipoog:  mwah

----------


## ladyke

Buiten haalde ik mijn telefoon naar boven en belde Khalid op om te zeggen dat ik klaar stond...Hij antwoorde terug dat hij al op de hoek staat de wachten...
Niet veel later kwam ik aan die hoek aan en zag hem daar tegen de muur leunen en kijken naar de lucht. Ik liep zachtjes naar hem toe met de tippen van mijn schoenen om geen lawaai te maken. Toen ik hem juist naderde draaide hij zich naar me toe waarbij ik stopte en ontgoochelend zei: "Oh man! Ik wou je doen schrikken!" en zwierde met mijn rechterarm van damn! Hij begon te lachen en zei: "haha sorry, volgende keer beter" "Jah better be" antwoorde ik. Samen lopen we naar de bushalte toe. Onderweg vroeg hij me nog achter die kus die we gisteren in de bus hadden gewisseld. Waarop ik verlegen werd. Moest hij daar nu echt over beginnen. Just Forget It! dacht ik bij mezelf. "Hoe zit het nou, Rania, hebben we nu iets? vroeg hij met kalme toon. Ik voelde me zo onderdrukt, precies of ik moet toestemmen ofzo. NOT! "Euhm...eerlijk? Laten we het gewoon bij vrienden houden, ik ben daar niet voor en het was toch maar een onschuldig kusje h" zei ik op een zelfzekere toon. "Voor mij was het meer dan onschuldig, I'm Guilty!" zei hij. "Haha, dan moet ik je aangeven bij de polies" zei ik voor de grap. "Nou, moest jou hartje een gevangenis zijn, wou ik wel levenslang" zei hij met een grote glimlach. "Haha, die smsje heb ik ook  :tong uitsteken: " zei ik. "Oh, die wou ik je nog sturen haha" zei hij. "Hoeft dus niet, ken ik al. Je mag me smsjes sturen die ik net ken jah" zei ik. "Hoe moet ik nou weten welke je hebt en welke niet?" vroeg hij. "Vind er zelf n uit, is ook leuker  :grote grijns: " antwoordde ik. "Is goed, vanavond zie je wel" ging hij verder. In de verte zagen we de bus al en we zagen ook dat die bijna ging vertrekken. "Zullen we weer?" vroeg hij met een lach. "Haha, pfff..hoeft niet, we hebben genoeg tijd." antwoorde ik. Want ik had wel hakken aan hr! Zie mij daar nu lopen, straks klik ik mijn schoen om en loop ik daar met n hak. "Jah, is goed, we zullen zien, als we er op tijd geraken stappen we nog in, maar we lopen niet. Al wil ik je wel zien lopen met die hakken van je Haha" "Ha! Ha! Ha!" lach ik sarcastisch mee. Toch kwamen we aan de bus, die heeft zitten wachten op ons zeker, het is dezelfde als gisteren die ons "complimentje" gaf, allemaal door hem die kus! Een ander buschauffeur zou gewoon verder gereden zijn, maar deze interesseert dat precies niet dat de uren nu niet gaan kloppen. Hehe allemaal door ons. We stapten gelijk in. "Ha, onze tortelduifjes hier" begon die buschauffeur. "Haha, bedankt h" zei Khalid. Ik glimlachte gewoon lief. Nee ik had niets nodig, zoals mijn broer zou denken. "We gaan nog beste maatjes worden met die buschauffeur" zei Khalid terwijl we door die drukke menigte naar achteren glippen. "Hehe, ja precies, als die maar altijd zo wacht op ons, komen we nog op tijd" antwoordde ik. We moesten ons langs die knien van die mensen die ook van achteren zaten tussen wriemelen om zo bij het raam te zitten. "Hehe" zei ik met een zucht en Khalid die geplakt zat op mij omdat die anders te dicht bij het oude vrouwtje zat die volgens hem t veel make-up op had en dat vond die vies. Zo zaten we daar als tonijn in een blik. "Gisteren was het wel anders h" lachtte hij. Hij wil me weer eens aan die kus doen denken. "Bwa" zei ik. "Rania, je moet weten, die kus van gisteren was voor mij heel speciaal" zei hij in me oor zodat de anderen ons niet konden horen. Ik moest weer rood worden natuurlijk. "Als je ons nou een kans wilt geven, beloof ik je de gelukkigste meisje van de wereld te maken" ging hij verder. "Oja, ga je me Mercedes Cabrio kopen?" zei ik luidop. Hij moest er natuurlijk om lachen. "Je denkt alleen aan materile zaken, haha, maar ja, ik wil je echt gelukkig maken met alles wat ik heb." zei hij. "Heb je dan een Mercedes Cabrio" vroeg ik om van onderwerp te veranderen. "Haha, dat nog niet, komt nog Incha'Allah." antwoordde die terug. We kwamen aan en het was dus tijd om uit te stappen. "Jah, Khalid, nu mag je opstaan hoor" zei ik. "Oh, zijn we er al, zeker?" vroeg hij onschuldig. "Haha, jah ik zit hier met mijn neus op de raam geplakt dus ik zal het wel weten zeker?" antwoorde ik voor de grap. "Haha, sorry schat" en hij gaf me een kus op mijn neus. "Nou, dat hoefde echt niet" zei ik. Al lachend stonden we op en stapten naar de deur toe. We zwaaiden nog eens naar de buschauffeur die nu gedraaid zat op zijn stoel naar de passagiers toe. Hij zwaaide terug en we stapten uit. We kwamen op de overvolle en drukke koer waar iedereen door elkaar loopt en precies 1001 zaken te doen hadden aan en keken raar om ons heen alsof we we nog nooit mensen gezien hadden of we juist van ons bed uitstapten. "Zo druk, waar komen deze mensen allemaal vandaan" vroeg Khalid. "Haha, vroeg ik mezelf ook af." zei ik al lachend. Lamya en Loubna kwamen vanachter ons aan "Haha, dat hebben jullie nooit meegemaakt h, is allemaal zo nieuw voor jullie, maar deze mensen zijn hier elke morgend, welcome to the world" zei Lamya. "Fanta" zei ik. En we begonnen allemaal te lachen. "Nou, hoe was jullie tripje?" vroeg Loubna. "Welk tripje?" vroeg ik. "Jah, in de bus haha" zei Loubna zo vanzelfsprekend. "Oooh, haha, ja zoals elke bustripje zeker." antwoorde ik haar. Khalid keek me lachend aan. Ik lachte gewoon terug. "Hmm...Wat is er, hier klopt iets niet" zei Loubna terwijl ze verbaasd naar ons zat te kijken. "Hahah" we moesten er echt om lachen. "Waarom denk je dat nou weer?" vroeg ik haar. "Gewoon, jullie doen zo verdacht." antwoorde Loubna. "Jah, ze wou me daarnet nog aangeven bij de polies" zei Khalid. "Hahaha" ik moest lachen, want ik alleen weet waarover hij het had. "Zo dus." zei Loubna en gelukkig liet ze het gewoon zo. Ondertussen ging ook de bel en we lopen naar onze rij. Sanae 'het meisje dat gans de school ingelicht heeft over de kus van mij en Khalid' kwam langs ons voorbij met een hoge dunk over zichzelf. Je ziet zo dat ze haar kop in een emmer bruine crme had gestoken en er na een halfuur uit gehaald heeft. Ya shminkpop eersteklas. Zonder haar aandacht te geven en gewoon verder lachen alsof we haar niet gezien hadden en ik die nog meer rond Khalid hang gingen haar gewoon voorbij. We keken nog eens naar elkaar nadat ze ons voorbij liep en barstte terug in lachen uit. Onze leerkracht kwam ons ophalen en wij gingen 'braafjes' mee want we zaten nog te lachen vanachter in de rij. In de klas aangekomen zei onze leerkracht tegen mij voor de grap. "Sluit de deur maar achter je dicht, Rania komt toch later." De klas moest natuurlijk heel hard lachen en Khalid lachtte gewoon mee. "Haha, die was goed" zei ik de leerkracht. Nadat we allen ons plaatsje zochten kon de les weer beginnen. 

Na zoveel keer van lokaal te veranderen was het weer tijd om naar huis te gaan. We stormden de klassen uit naar de gangen toe, vandaar weer iedereen omver duwen om naar buiten te gaan. Aan de hekken stopten we nog even om nog te praten met andere meisjes en Sanae kwam weer langs. Ze stopt bij ons en zei: "Hey meisjes" sommige meisjes antwoordden terug, maar ik en Lamya en Loubna keken haar gewoon raar aan. Ik doe niet graag scheinheilig. Ik kan haar niet hebben en dat laat ik ook blijken. Iedereen weet dat trouwens. Ze begon direct een gesprek alsof ze er al uren stond. Dat maakt mij haar nog meer te verachten. Ze begon over meisjes die dit en dat gedaan hebben, roddelen dus, en daar kan ik absoluut niet tegen. "Hey, wat zit je nu te roddelen" begon ik. "Dat is niet roddelen, dat is gewoon vertellen wat er is gebeurd." antwoordde ze mij op een toon alsof ze niet verwacht had dat ik haar dat zou zeggen. "Nee, je zit die meisjes gewoon te verwijten, als het jou niet aanstaat wat die meisjes doen, waarom vertel je het hen zelf niet, in plaats van dat hier aan andere mensen te vertellen die er niets mee te maken hebben." zei ik nu boos. "Ga slapen, als je niet wilt horen wat ik te vertellen hebt, kan je de boom in." zei zij weer arrogant. "Jij en je grote mond moeten we me niet zeggen wat ik moet doen, jij zou beter gaan slapen want je hebt anders toch niets te doen." antwoordde ik terug. "Hai hai, ja jij zou beter staan kussen h" zei ze. Ik nam haar bij haar kraag en duwde haar tegen de muur van het schoolgebouw aan en zei op een bedreigende en stille toon: "Moest ik jou zijn, zou je beter je f*cking klep houden over mij, anders vertel ik iedereen wat jij allemaal doet, en geloof me, als je nog thuis wilt wonen en blauwplekvrij wilt zijn, doe je dat ook." en ik liet haar los en draaide me om, om weg te gaan. Tot ik iedereen (iedereen die ook nog bij de hekken stonden, een 10  15 man) naar ons zag te kijken. Inclusief Khalid. Ik stond stil en liep nu gewoon door naar Lamya en Loubna. "Kom, we zijn weg" zei ik met mijn handen in mijn jaszakken. Ik keek nog naar Khalid waar die was, want we zouden samen naar huis gaan en zag hem nog vlug afscheid nemen van zijn vrienden. Wij liepen gewoon door, hij zou ons wel inhalen. "Meisjess" riep Khalid ons nog na. We stoptten en draaiden ons om naar de kant vanwaar het geluid kwam. Khalid kwam aangelopen. "Jah, jullie moeten ook niet wachten h?" zei hij met een zucht. "Sorry" zei ik. "Is niets, maar wat was dat allemaal" vroeg hij. "Ja, wou ik net ook vragen." zei Lamya. "Jij zeker ook" zei ik tegen Loubna. "Inderdaad haha" lachte Loubna. "Gewoon, niets, kan er niet tegen dat ze gewoon op haar best staat te roddelen enzo" gaf ik als antwoord op hun vraag. "En jij zegt mij dat ik haar geen aandacht mocht geven" zei Khalid. "Jah, haha, dit keer was het anders. Maar laat nu maar, ander onderwerp" zei ik. "Hahaha oke" lachten ze. En we liepen nu gewoon naar de bushalte toe. Met Lamya bij ons, komen we nooit te laat aan. Dus we stapten in..Omdat het zo druk was moesten we wel staan. Tot we aankwamen stapten we gelijk allemaal af. We spraken over alles en nog wat toen het weer tijd was om afscheid te nemen van Lamya en Loubna. "Doei girlzz" zei ik. "Daag meisjes" zei Khalid. "Bye" zei Lamya en "Adios" zei Loubna. Ik en Khalid stapten verder. "Nou eerlijk, waarover ging het echt" vroeg Khalid. "Haha, niets niets, denk je dat ik dat zou verzwijgen van Lamya en Loubna ofzo?" antwoordde ik. "Nee, dat bedoelde ik niet, maar misschien schaamde je je ofzo?" zei Khalid. "En van jou schaam ik me niet ofwa?" zei ik. "Nou, van mij hoef je je echt niet te schamen hoor. Dat weet je." zei hij. "Echt niets, de reden heb ik je verteld." antwoordde ik. "Oke dan" zei hij. We liepen nu gewoon verder. In de lange, brede, lelijke, donkere straat kwam er iemand in de verte af. Ik dacht weer aan het ergste. Maar ik had gelijk. Hij kwam echt weer af. Khalid keek mij aan en dan weer naar het schim in de verte. Hij kwam dichterbij .....

.....................

To Be Continued...

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

GA verderrrrrrr het is spannenddd  :motorzaag:  Hehe.. Ale Schatje ga nou maar snel verderrr  :lol:  Dikke Kusjesss

----------


## ladyke

In de lange, brede, lelijke, donkere straat kwam er iemand in de verte af. Ik dacht weer aan het ergste. Maar ik had gelijk. Hij kwam echt weer af. Khalid keek mij aan en dan weer naar het schim in de verte. Hij kwam dichterbij ... "Salaam" zei de 'verloofde' kl**tzak. Liet een glimlachje zien en passeerde ons gewoon voorbij. "How, die moet zwaar zijn geraakt na de laatste keer" zei Khalid. Ik weet natuurlijk beter. "Jah zal wel zeker hehe" zei ik onschuldig. We liepen maar gewoon door. Tot hij aan zijn hoek kwam en me nu alleen verder moest laten gaan. "Tot morgen" zei ik hem nog. "Neenee ik ga nog even met je mee. You Never Know, ik vertrouw die niet." zei Khalid. "Hoeft niet, die zal heus niets verkeerds doen, ga maar." en weigerde zijn zelfuitnodiging om nog mee te lopen. "Nee, ik ga wel met je mee." zei hij. "Pff...Jou kan je ook niets weigeren h?" zei ik met een scheve lach. "Nope!" was het enigste dat hij zei. En we lopen maar weer verder naar mijn hoek. We namen afscheid en ik liep dan door tot aan mijn deur. Toen ik mijn huissleutel niet kon vinden in de rommel in mijn schooltas, besefte ik dat ik een ander schooltas bij had, mijn huissleutel zat in mijn andere schooltas. Ik moest maar weer aankloppen. Ale kloppen, bellen, bonken, stampen en dan deed er iemand de deur open. Mo deed open. "Seg, wat krijg jij, liep er hond achter je ofzo?" "Moeten jullie maar open doen h, ik moet eerst halfuur buiten staan voor jullie open doen? Waarom als jullie kloppen, doe ik direct open h h?" zei ik boos. "Jah, jij hebt goeie oren zeker?" was zijn antwoord. "Moeten jullie allemaal maar eens bij de brandweer gaan en vragen of ze jullie oren willen uitspuiten!" was mijn antwoord. "Haha lil sis, maak je nou niet zo druk, waar is je sleutel h? Ben jij die deze keer kwijt haha." lachtte Mo. "Nee, gewoon vergeten" en stak mijn tong naar hem uit. En liep vervolgens door in de gang waar ik mijn jas ophing aan de kapstok en mijn schooltas weer in de hoek gooi nadat ik mijn telefoon en mijn portefeuille eruit gehaald had en legde die op tweede trede van de trap. Ik liep richting woonkamer en liet me zien en groette me ouders die voor de tv zaten 'al jazeera' kijken. Vervolgens liep ik weer naar de gang om naar boven te gaan als ik Najim in mijn portefeuille zag grazen in de grootste vakken. "Wat doe jij daar?" zei ik heel luid om hem te doen schrikken. "Euh, niets" was zijn antwoord. "Ik weet hoeveel ik daar heb, dus owee als ik iets ontbreek, ik breek je nek!" zei ik en rukte mijn portefeuille uit zijn handen. "Hey, hey, waarom denk je altijd als eerste dat ik geld moest hebben?" zei hij. "Oh, zocht je dan mijn Yves Rocher kaart ofzo?" giechelde ik. "Ja, ik bedoel nee, ik wou je bibliotheekkaart" zei hij. "Waarom nou, sinds wanneer lees jij boeken?" vroeg ik stomverbaasd. Mijn broer leest niet eens zijn agenda laatstaan een boek. "Ik heb nodig." was zijn antwoord. "Waarvoor?" vroeg ik weer. "Waarvoor zou je bibliotheekkaart nodig hebben h?" stond hij te kijken met scheve mond. "Nou, hier dan!" keek ik hem nog steeds verbaasd aan. En ik vervolgde mijn weg naar mijn kamer weer. Nadat ik de deur achter me sloot zag ik dat iemand op mijn pc is geweest. Dat het nog aanstond heeft 'em verraden. Wie zou dat nu zijn? Dat mijn pc aanstond heeft me verleid om maar mijn MSN te checken. Youssef online, Said online, Khalid online. De drie lieverds jah. Whateverr, moet nog bidden en meldde me terug af. Ik rukte de kleren af mijn lijf en gooide ze op bed. Vervolgens liep ik halfnaakt door me vertrouwde kamertje naar de grote houten antieke kast waar ik mijn marokaanse kleedje uithaal en aantrek. Ik liep me kamer uit naar de badkamer waar ik de rotho (rituele wassing) verrichte en keerde terug naar mijn kamer om de gebeden die ik gemist heb in te halen. Nadat ik klaar was met bidden wou ik naar beneden gaan om wat te eten. Na school heb ik ghataar veel honger. Tot ik me telefoon aan het midden van de trappen in mijn onderbroek voelde trillen. Geschrokken liep ik terug naar me kamer en ik trok n adem me kleed naar boven en haalde me telefoon uit. Ik keek naar het display en zag Lamya bellen. Oke dan, pff... ik accepteerde het oproep en zei als eerste: "Heb ik voor jou bijna een hartaanval gekregen?" Lamya moest alleen maar lachen. "Waarom, wie had je verwacht dan?" zei ze. "Niets, niemand  :vreemd:  " "Hemm.. oke, wel ik wou je vragen of je mee gaat naar de stad.. ik verveel me." vroeg ze. "Euhm..Zal zien, ik ga even naar beneden en vraag me moeder en dan bel ik je wel terug oke?" antwoordde ik haar. Ze stemde toe en namen afscheid. We legde tegelijk af en ik ging voor de tweede keer naar beneden. Op de trappen kom ik Najim tegen. "Hier, je kaartje." zei hij. "Hoe, zo snel? Wat heb je ermee gedaan, proberen inbreken zoals in de films ofzo?" zei ik. "Haha, nee is niet meer nodig." antwoorde hij. "Ja gooi maar op me bed, nu kan ik er niets mee doen." zei ik. "Oke" en ieder ging zijn eigen weg weer. Najim is soms zo geheimzinnig, maar jah. Ik liep naar me moeder die nu in de keuken stond. "Yemaa, ik ga met Lamya naar de stad, oke?" vroeg ik haar lief. "Waarom, zo laat nog?" antwoordde ze. "We gaan zo terug komen, ze heeft wat nodig en gaat niet graag alleen dat weet je" zei ik. "Jah, keneent am iechniewien, manima ta7emt marra. (jullie zijn net tweelingen, overal gaan jullie samen)" zei me moeder. Ik glimlachte breed.  :melig2:  "Zied, ga maar" was haar antwoord. "Juij" ik gaf me moeder een kusje op haar wang. En liep normaal weer door naar de gang, anders gaat ze denken dat ik iets verkeerds wil doen ofzo. In de gang maakte ik pas mijn vreugdesprongetje en loop de trappen op naar me kamer. Najim was op de pc. "Wat doe jij hier?" vroeg ik weer. "Gewoon" antwoordde hij. "Jah, oke, ga maar even naar buiten, moet me omkleden." zei ik. Najim mompelde: "Jah, alsof ik je nie...........Ja oke." En hij verliet me kamer. Ik haalde me telefoon weer vanonder me kleed en belde naar Lamya om te zeggen dat ze binnen kwartiertje klaar moet staan, ik langs haar zal komen en dat ze buiten moet staan. Ik zocht naar mijn kleren die ik nu zou aandoen en haalde een zwarte nette broek uit, een zwart bloesje en daarover zou ik mijn kakigroene v-kraag truitje aandoen. Jammer heb ik geen kakischoenen, het zal dus mijn zwarte puntlaarzen worden. Ik maakte me lichtjes op, niet te veel, heb het niet graag. Spoot wat parfum rond mijn nek. Spoot vervolgens een beetje in de lucht en sprong er dadelijk in. Ik pakte mijn tasje en gooide mijn telefoon en portefeuille en wat stomme prulletjes in en liep naar beneden. Deed me witte lange jas aan en zei gedag tegen me moeder. Buiten belde ik Lamya op om te vragen of ze klaarstond. Ze was klaar en zou haar zo zien om de hoek. In de verte zag ik Lamya al staan. Alleen zonder Loubna. Toen ik bij haar aankwam vroeg ik: "En waar is Loubna?" "Jah, ze had geen zin." antwoordde ze. "Geen zin, of kon ze niet van de pc weg?" vroeg ik haar grinnikend. "Haha, inderdaad, ze was bezig en kon geen afscheid nemen. Heb ik haar daar achtergelaten en nu is ze daar nog." antwoordde ze. We lachtten en praten nog wat en kwamen aan de bushalte aan. We stapten in en gingen helemaal vanachter zitten. Er was gelukkig niet veel volk op de bus. In de bus vroeg Lamya nog om mijn afspraakje met Youssef. Ik heb haar in de detail verteld, ook dat hij de hele tijd bij mij in de bus zat en in de park naast elkaar zaten en niet wisten dat we elks afspraakje waren. Lamya moest bijna doen in haar broek van het lachen. Daarna vroeg ze weer achter het geval met Sanae. Ze zei ook dat ze het heeft gehoord van wat ze laatst zei voor ik om haar nek sprong. Iedereen die daar stond heeft het gehoord dus dat ik liever kus met Khalid dan roddelen. Jah, wie niet dacht ik bij mezelf. Liever kussen dan roddelen toch? Niet dat dat veel beter is maar toch. Lamya zei dat iedereen op school het wist. Jah, moesten we maar niet aan de fietsenrekken staan h verweet ik mezelf. Niet veel later kwamen we in de stad aan. We stapten uit en liepen arm in arm door de donkere straten. In de verte zag ik de postuur van Khalid. "Zou het Khalid zijn" vroeg ik Lamya. Zij keek weer naar die richting en zei: "Ik denk het wel" "Wie zijn die andere bij hem?" vroeg ik haar. "Ik weet niet, ik zie die niet goed." zei ze. "Ohneeeee, dat is Youssef, ik herken zijn postuur. "Is dat Youssef, welke? die linkse of die in het midden?" vroeg Lamya. "Die linkse" antwoordde ik haar. "Die ziet er knap uit h." zei ze. "SSsHhTt, mag ons niet horen. Khalid en Youssef samen. Ohneee" ging er door me heen. "Is dat Said niet in het midden?" vroeg Lamya kalm. "Waar?" vroeg ik haar. "Daar bij hen in het midden." zei ze. Ik keek goed en zag dat ze gelijk had. Neeeeeeeee "Dat mag niet. Wat moet ik nu doen." Ik bleef stokstijf staan. Lamya sleurde me mee de eerste winkel binnen. "Wachten tot ze helemaal voorbij zijn." zei ze. "Ik wil naar huis, ik mag hen niet zien. Wereld is klein, Khalid, Youssef en Said bij elkaar. Merde, verdomme, p*tain" alles ging door me heen.


To Be Continued ....

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

doe verderrr is net spannend  :motorzaag:   :corcky:  kussiee

----------


## ladyke

Wereld is klein, Khalid, Youssef en Said bij elkaar. Merde, verdomme, p*tain" alles ging door me heen.
Lamya trok me verder de winkel in. "Ik wil hier weg, wat doe je nu?" vroeg ik haar. "Ik ga hier wel zoeken achter me gerief." antwoordde ze. "Wat zoek je, ga ik mee helpen zoeken." zei ik. "Een zeef en tandpasta." antwoordde ze. "Wat? zeef in een kledingzaak?" zei ik verbaasd. "Oh jah, euh... ik ben mijn kluts kwijt, allemaal jou schuld, jij wil hier vlug weg." zei ze nog meer verbaasd dan ik. "Kom we rennen naar een ander winkeltje." zei ze en trok me mee naar de buitendeur. "Wacht, eerst zien of die al weg zijn." zei ik. Dus we sluipen voorzichtig naar de deur, we stopten en zagen gelukkig niemand, de straat was leeg, dus we wandelden de zaak rustig buiten totdat het alarm afging. We keken paniekerig om ons heen. We bleven rondjes maken rond onze eigen as om te zien of niemand in de buurt is die we kennen. We zagen twee winkeliersters op ons af komen. We bleven gewoon staan. Lamya steekt haar handen in de lucht. "Zotte, dit is geen overal, jij bent de dief!" zei ik terwijl ik haar handen terug naar beneden haal. "Huh, ik ben bang!" zei Lamya. Ik fluisterde haar met scheve mond dat ze normaal moest doen, dat ze anders verdacht overkomt. De ene winkelierster zegt: "Hebben jullie iets gekocht?" "Neen" antwoordde ik. "Kom dan maar even met ons mee" zei de ander. We liepen met hen mee door de winkel naar achter toe. De ene voorop en de ander achter ons. Ik voelde me even een dief. Ik dacht de hele tijd van daar gaat me onschuldig reputatie, de oude madammekes die daar nog winkelden keken zo raar naar ons, zeker met onze bruine koppen, maakt het alleen maar erger. Ik eis schadevergoeding! Stomme rotding, goeikope brol, die flipt jah, we hebben heus niets gestolen ofzo, jah het gng wel af maar hebben niets gepakt. "Dit is een vergissing, we zijn in de verkeerde winkel en toen we naar buiten wouden gaan, ging dat ding af." zei Lamya. De winkelierster voorop zei: "Dat zullen we nu wel zien." "Je zal zien dat het tijdverspilling is, denk je nou dat we hier iets willen stelen ofzo?" zei ik. "Toch moeten we jullie controleren." zei de winkelierster achter ons. Ik keek vies naar haar, moeten jullie nu echt doen alsof we iets gestolen hebben? Wat is dat nu voor iets? "Ik kom hier nooit meer, wat een vriendelijke mensen hier seg!" zei ik boos. We liepen een smalle doorgang die leidde naar een donker kamertje. De winkelierster voorop stak het licht aan. Ik keek om me heen en zag allemaal kruimeltjes op de grond, moet de eetruimte zijn waarschijnlijk. "Zo, mag ik nu even je tasje zien?" vroeg de ene winkelierster aan mij. "Waarom? Vind je mooi?" en ik zwaaide eens met mijn tasje en over me schouder. "Ja is heel mooi, maar nu moet ik het eens controleren ook." zei ze dom. De andere winkelierster vroeg hetzelfde aan Lamya. We gaven alletwee onze tasjes en bleven stom kijken met onze handen gekruist en onze rechtervoet stampend op de grond. De winkelierster maakte me tasje open. Ze haalde mijn telefoon uit, legde die op de tafeltje naast haar, gevolgd door mijn portefeuille, een verloren speld, daar lag die dus dacht ik bij mezelf. Een snoepje van twee weken geleden, een balpen, een telefoonboekje, mijn bankkaart die daar los in zat, gaf ze me nog commentaar dat dat niet verstandig van me was. "Whateverr, doe maar gewoon voort" antwoordde ik. Ze haalde dan ook mijn lipgloss uit waar ze een tijdje stond te kijken op de plakker die halfafgescheurd en onleesbaar was. "Is dit van de kruitvat?" vroeg ze me. "Jah" zei ik. "Oke, dit kan de oorzaak zijn, we hebben het nog al voor gehad dat sommige cosmeticaproducten van de kruitvat niet door onze alarmsysteem doorkunnen. We zullen het nu eens uittesten. En ze stak al mijn gerief er terug in, gaf mijn tasje terug. De ander winkelierster gaf Lamya's tasje ook terug.

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

ik wil meeeeeeeeeer  :love:  Ik hou van je verhaal lieverd..
ale doe gauw verder  :kusgrijs:

----------


## ladyke

"Is dit van de kruitvat?" vroeg ze me. "Jah" zei ik. "Oke, dit kan de oorzaak zijn, we hebben het nog al voor gehad dat sommige cosmeticaproducten van de kruitvat niet door onze alarmsysteem doorkunnen. We zullen het nu eens uittesten. En ze stak al mijn gerief er terug in, gaf mijn tasje terug. De ander winkelierster gaf Lamya's tasje ook terug. 
We liepen terug met hen mee tot aan de buitendeur waar ook het verdomde alarmsysteem zich bevond. Ze gaven ons de opdracht om zonder ons tasje door het systeem te lopen. Inderdaad het rotding ging niet af. Dan haalde ze Lamya's tasje doorheen, en het ging ook niet af. Soo ben ik de dader ofzo? vroeg ik tegen mezelf. Als ze met mijn tasje door dat ding ging, ging het wel af. Ze haalde mijn lipgloss eruit en ging weer met mijn tasje door dat ding. Het ging niet af. "Deze mag je al terughebben, ik heb het wel gedacht." zei de winkelierster aan mij. "Dank u!" zei ik sarcastisch. Ze haalde nu alleen mijn lipgloss doorheen dat systeem en het ging wel af. De mensen blijven maar staren, pff... jah ik zou dat ook doen eigelijk. Maar komaan, fun is over! Doe terug jullie mond dicht en doe verder met je boodschappen dacht ik bij mezelf en keek nog eens raar naar Lamya. Ze begreep me en trok haar schouders op. "Jah, dit is het probleem, sorry voor de last." zei de winkelierster terwijl ze mijn lipgloss teruggaf, de ander vertrok er kort daarna en liet ons daar staan. "Heb ik je niet gezegd dat dit tijdsverspilling was h?" zei ik. "Ja, nogmaals onze excuses, maar we zijn verplicht om de mensen te controleren waarbij het systeem afgaat." zei ze. De andere winkelierster was al weg. Nu volgt zij. Ik was zo boos omdat zij na hn fout, ons dan zomaar buiten laten staan. Ik riep naar de mensen die daar zo nog steeds stonden te kijken: "Jaa, was mijn lipgloss van de kruitvat, omdat deze goeikope alarmsysteem brol is gaat die zomaar af!" riep ik terwijl ik mijn lipgloss die ik net terugkreeg omhoog stak in de lucht. "Safe, doe die belachelijke afgelabberde ding weg" zei Lamya stilletjes. "Maar toch bedankt voor jullie aandacht!" riep ik daarna nog en zette mijn valse lach op en stak het ding terug in mijn tasje. De winkelierster keek boos naar achter naar ons toe en ik gaf haar een bigsmile en draaie me om, om weg te gaan. Lamya draaide zich ook om, op weg naar de volgende winkel. Ik was Youssef, Said en Khalid al helemaal vergeten. Totdat we na onze boodschappen terug naar de bus stapten en helemaal plat lagen van het lachen kwamen we de trio weer tegen. Deze keer vlak voor onze neus....


To Be Continued ...

----------


## ladyke

EID MOUBAREK allemaal.  

Moge Allah onze goeie daden accepteren en onze zondes vergeven Inshallah.

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

MEEEEEEEEEEEEER

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

mabrook el3eed  :hihi:  Eerst Lekker Schaappiee Eten En dan weer verder oki schatje? Dikke Kusssssssss  :lekpuh:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

ow had het nog niet gelezen akombroek  :party:

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

:engel:  HeEeEeEeEEy  :engel:  

jE HeBt eEn nIeUwE FaN BiJ !!!!
HeEeEeEl SpAnNeNd! KiJk aL UiT nAaR HeT VoLgEnDe HoOfDsTuK eN mabrook el3eed8!!!!!!!!! 
 :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Schatjeee zie je zoveel fans die op je staan te wachten dus doe gauw verder hehe  :ole:   :grote grijns:  love youuu

----------


## moemoe

Eid Moubarak schattekes!!!!!! 

VErdEr doEn liEvErd!!!! mwaaah xxx  :nijn:

----------


## ladyke

Hey schatjes 
Alles goed met jullie? 

_BrokenGirl_ 
Ik lees graag je reacties: "Ga Verderrr" & "Ik wil meeerrrr" & "MEEEEERRR" vind ik zo fantastisch echt waar  :grote grijns: 
Misschien doe ik het wel expres, je zolang laten wachten tot je reactie zet hihi
Je bent een schat  :blauwe kus:  

SwEeTeSt_ gIrL 
Eerst wil ik je van harte welkom heten bij mijn verhaal lieferd
Ik hoop dat ik je aandacht kan trekken tot het einde ervan. 
Ik vind het leuk dat je het spannend vind. 
En het leukste vind ik dat je niet kan wachten op het volgende stukje hihi
Maar ook speciaal voor jou ga ik hier zo meteen een vervolgje plaatsen.
Je bent zeker de sweetest girl  :blauwe kus:  

moemoe 
Jij bent ook een echte schat, maar dat wist je al zeker hihi  :knipoog: 
Jou reacties doen me hart vlugger kloppen en me vingertjes sneller typen  :grote grijns:  Zo meteen een nieuw stukje muah  :blauwe kus:

----------


## ladyke

Ik was Youssef, Said en Khalid al helemaal vergeten. Totdat we na onze boodschappen terug naar de bus stapten en helemaal plat lagen van het lachen kwamen we de trio weer tegen. Deze keer vlak voor onze neus....
"Heeeey schoonheden" riep Khalid. Moest je nou echt zo roepen dacht ik bij mezelf. Ik lachte gewoon vriendelijk naar hem. Weet niet wat te zeggen met Said en Youssef erbij. "Ewa waar ga je naar toe?" vroeg Khalid erachter. Ik bleef gewoon stokstijf staan, ik wou wel iets zeggen maar was bang dat er verkeerde woorden uit me mond zouden komen. "Naar huis" zei Lamya. Oeff.. dacht ik. "Ooh" zei Khalid. "Jah" zei ik. Naar Said en Youssef durfde ik helemaal niet te kijken, maar ik voelde hun ogen branden op mij. Khalid durfde ik ook niet echt aan te kijken, maar hij zou dan iets vermoeden als ik hem zelfs niet durf aan te kijken terwijl ik hem aanspreek. Het interesseert me eigelijk niet echt dat Said en Youssef en Khalid het van elkaar zouden weten, maar toch kwam er geen woord uit mijn mond. Maar nu gaan ze wel wat denken dat ik hier zo sta te praten met Khalid. Hoe kan ik duidelijk laten maken dat hij gewoon bij mij in de klas zit? "Moet je niet slapen, het is bijna 7h hihi  :puh: " zei ik Khalid. "Haha, dan moest jij al lang in je bed liggen" antwoordde Khalid mij. En hij lachtte en keek Said en Youssef aan. "Daar wil ik wel bij helpen" hoorde ik Said zeggen. Yagh..ik haat die blik. Ik kon die er wel uitslaan.  :zweep:  "Zou je wel willen h" zei ik op sarcastische toon. "Jah, eigelijk wel" gaf hij eerlijk toe. Tfoe player. Ik haat zo jongens, met vrienden doen ze stoer. "Zitten jullie soms samen op school ofzo?" vroeg Youssef verbaasd. "In de klas" antwoordde ik gelijk met een glimlach. Nu kon ik heel goed praten. Nu weten ze dat hij gewoon bij mij in de klas zit. "In de klas? Klas niet op school, in de klas?" vroeg Said, telkens met een nadruk op 'klas'. "Jah" antwoordde ik weer met een bigsmile. "Hooooo Khaliiiiiiiiiiiiiid" en ze klopten hem op de schouder. "Nou, we moeten door" zei ik terwijl we langs hen heen gingen. "Oh? Ben je al weg?" vroeg Youssef. Ik keek terug naar achter en zei: "Jah." "Maar ik ken je naam niet eens." zei hij erachter. Huh? Doet hij nu alsof hij mij niet kent? Wilt hij mij ze3ma beschermen? Of doet hij dat expres om te zien wat ik zou zeggen? Jaja, straks als ik wegga gaat hij zeker gaan vertellen dat hij mij kent enzo. Said zeker, No Doubts! Die schept altijd op over hoeveel meisjes hij wel niet kent. Maar Youssef? Zou hij nu echt doen alsof hij mij niet kent? Ik vertrouw dit niet. Dit is zeker een test dacht ik bij mezelf. "Haha, je kent me toch?" zei ik. Ik zag Khalid verbaasd kijken en draaide zijn hoofd direct om naar Youssef. Ik keek dan naar Youssef en ik zag dat hij gewoon niet wist wat hij nu moest antwoorden. "Hoe? Je kent haar?" vroeg Khalid aan Youssef. "Euhm...jah" kwam er uit Youssef zijn mond. "Waarom vraag je haar dan hoe zij heet?" vroeg Khalid weer. Ik zag Youssef daar gewoon sprakeloos staan, niet wetend wat hij moest zeggen. Hij keek mij alleen verbaasd aan. Ik keek naar Lamya en zij keek ook maar raar naar mij. Ik ging bijna zeggen van waaaaat? wat kijken jullie zo? Maar zweeg maar gewoon en keek terug naar Youssef. Het liefst liep ik gewoon door, ik had hier niets mee te maken, maar ik moest weten wat hij zou antwoorden. En als ik weg zou gaan zou ik toch maar de rest van de avond zitten piekeren wat hij wel gezegd zou hebben. Nu kan ik hier gewoon staan zonder dat iemand mij raar zou aankijken, ale toch.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Ik zag Khalid daar staan nog steeds wachtend op een deftig antwoord. Ik had even medelijden, misschien wou hij het echt wel verzwijgen, maar je weet maar nooit, Allah 3lam. 
"Ik ken hem van MSN, ik heb zijn foto al gezien, hij weet alleen niet wie ik ben." zei ik snel. Ik zag Youssef opgelucht kijken. Oke dan dacht ik bij mezelf. "Oh" zei Khalid. Ik keek nu even naar Said, nog steeds die achterlijke grijns op zijn gezicht.  :terrorist:  
"En hij" en ik wees naar Said "Ken ik ook. Hij heeft me al een paar keer gevolgd." zei ik. Ik zag zijn achterlijke grijns veranderen in een blik van ik heb niets gedaan. Khalid keek hem nu ook verbaasd aan. "Hoe dan?" vroeg Khalid aan Said. "Euhm.." zei Said. Er kwam ook niets deftigs uit zijn mond. Ik hield van dit moment, ik heb zonet twee gasten sprakeloos gemaakt  :grote grijns:  "Jah, een tijdje geleden, maar wat wil je? Ik kan toch zo geen mooi meisje gewoon laten voorbij lopen?" zei Said. Khalid moest lachen. "Haha ja dat begrijp ik." zei Khalid. Waarom moest hij zoiets antwoorden. Nu was ik degene die sprakeloos was. Ik kon niet bewegen, was net verlamd. "Mohim, we moeten door" zei Lamya opeens. Ik keek nu naar haar en wierp een dankbare blik. "Jah, inderdaad, het was leuk je nog eens te zien, Khalid. Youssef jij ook. Said." Bij deze laatste knikte ik gewoon met mijn hoofd. We zwaaiden even en zij zwaaiden terug. We draaiden ons om en we hoorden nog net: "Daaag schoonheden" dat zal Khalid geweest zijn. Iets verder vroeg Lamya mij: "Nou? Kan je me uitleggen wat er zonet is gebeurd?" "Haha, ja als ik het niet gezegd heb, zouden zij dat toch gezegd hebben nadat wij weg zijn." antwoorde ik. "Jah, is wel waar, zeker Said." zei Lamya. Zie je wel! "Jij doet me toch altijd verschieten, altijd kom je anders uit de hoek." zei Lamya. Ik zette mijn bigsmile weer op. "Ik dacht de hele tijd van hoe zou dit aflopen enzo" zei Lamya. "Jah ik ook, had het heel anders verwacht." zei ik. "Haha, jij wou ze helemaal niet tegenkomen jij." lachtte Lamya. "Jah, maar nu ben ik toch wel blij dat ik hen ben tegengekomen." zei ik. "Jah, je voelt je opgelucht nu zeker, eindelijk vanaf." zei Lamya. "Jah eindelijk vanaf" en liet een diepe zucht na. We liepen al lachend naar de bushalte. We moesten wel even wachten toen we daar aankwamen maar een paar minuten laten kwam die bus aan. We stapten langs voor in en ik herkende de knappe buschauffeur (marokaan) bij wie ik in de bus zat toen ik van mijn afspraakje met Youssef kwam. Ik zag hem lachen naar mij. Ik lachte terug. Ik voelde me in de wolken. Waauuww hij heeft gelachen naar mij. Toen ik naast me keek zag ik Lamya al doorstappen naar achter toe. Ik landde terug op aarde en liep Lamya achterna. We zaten helemaal vanachter in de bus. De bus was zo goed als leeg na een blond koppeltje en ons natuurlijk. Een paar minuten later kwamen we aan. Ik wou wel langs voor uitstappen, maar Lamya liep voorop en stapte langs de middendeur uit .

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

we want more  :boogie:  WHAAAAAAAAa ik zet deze reacties gwn omdat ik je verhaal echt enorm intressant vindt DUSSSSs doe verder hehe Dikke Kus  :giechel:  Love Youuu

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

SpAnnEeEdDdD!!!!!! Ik bEn VeRsLaAft GeWoRdEn aaN DaT VeHaAl !!

 :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## ladyke

Hahaha BrokenGirllll You Want More? You'll Get More!

Sweatest Girl  aka Verslaafde   :grote grijns: 
Ik hoop dat ik je zo kan laten genieten van mijn volgend stukje. 

Tot Na Een Korte Onderbreking (blauwkus)

----------


## ladyke

. We liepen verder naar huis toe en de bus stond daar nog. We praten en lachtten verder totdat zij bijna thuis was alleen nog de hoek om waar ik verder moest stappen. Ze nodigde me bij haar thuis uit maar omdat ik nat school nog niets gegeten heb en zo een honger heb en ik als een koe wil vreten heb ik haar uitnodiging vriendelijk moeten weigeren. Thuis in mijn keukentje kan ik tenminste eten hoe ik wil en niemand die op me let.  :tong uitsteken:  We namen dan afscheid met de 4 gebruikelijke zoenen en ik zei haar nog dat ze de groeten moest doen aan Loubna. Zij ging de hoek om en ik liep verder.. 
Weer aangekomen bij de lange, brede, lelijke, donkere straat kwam ik de 'verloofde' kl**tzak tegen. Waarom moet ik hem altijd hier tegenkomen, om de duur ga ik nog wel denken dat hij mij stalkt ofzo. Of misschien woont hij hier wel. Hmm..Kan niet, hier wonen meer oude mensen. Ik zag hem al van ver lachen. Ik kon niet lachen. Het was voor mij een zware dag geweest. Ok eerlijk was ik niet blij om hem weer tegen te komen en zeker niet in deze straat. Nu herinner ik me opeens dat ik hem eigelijk nooit ben tegengekomen ergens anders buiten de eerste keer dat ik hem ben tegengekomen buiten de mac. Hij kwam nu dichterbij. Moest ik nu lachen of wat moest ik nu eigelijk doen. "Hey schatje." begon die. Ik kreeg zo een vies gevoel. Don't call me schatje wou ik roepen maar hield me toch maar in. "Tis Rania  :knipoog: " antwoordde ik. "Hehe, vanaf nu ben je me schatje." zei hij. Ik kreeg daar alleen maar kostneigingen van. Ik wou die kop eraf schieten. "Noem me maar gewoon Rania jah?" zei ik en ik liep zo langs hem heen. Hij hield me tegen bij me arm en drukte er hard in. Met bedreigende toon zei hij: "Je loopt niet zomaar langs me heen alsof ik een hond ben oke." die woorden kan ik me nog heeeel goed herrinneren. Tfoe wat ben je anders dacht ik bij mezelf. "Als je me nu niet loslaat, behandel ik je erger oke." zei ik even bedreigend. Daar zaten we dan elkaar bedreigende woorden aan te spreken. "Waarom doe je zo? Na alles wat ik je heb gezegd h" zei hij nu lief. "Daarom" zei ik. Ik wist andes toch niet wat te zeggen. Hij streek met zijn sterke handen over mijn wang. Het voelde zo geruststellend, even was ik vergeten dat ik een straat verderop woonde. Toen ik terug de hatelijke gevoel kreeg om zijn bek eruit te slaan. Ik deed zijn hand van me weg en keek hem boos aan. Hij trok nu aan me beide armen en duwde me tegen de kale muur. "Je gaat me hier niet zitten negeren oke, ik weet wel dat je houd van mijn aanrakingen." zei hij. "Jah, daarom dat die net heb weggeduwd zeker." zei ik. Nog steeds had hij mij vast tegen de muur. Hij kwam dichterbij en drukte ruw een kus op mijn mond. Ik spukte het eruit, helft viel rond, helft op zijn gezicht. "Waarvoor was dat nu nodig?" zei hij. Ik probeerde hem van me weg te duwen, maar die sterke handen hadden mij goed vast. Ik kreeg tranen en riep dat hij mij moest loslaten. Ik kon nu ook geen kniestoot geven omdat hij met lichaam en al op mij geplakt was. Hij wreef over mijn haar, naar mijn wangen en streelde me lippen. Hij keek me diep in de ogen. Ik drukte me ogen toe zodat me tranen er nu vloeiend uitkwamen. Ik voelde toen zijn tong die me tranen oplikken. De tranen die in me nek waren was hij ook niet vergeten. Ik voelde me zo kwaad en deed me best om hem van me weg te duwen, maar tevergeefs, nooit of nooit kijk ik hem nog aan. Ik haat hem nu nog erger als in het begin. Ik bleef duwen, trapte met mijn hakken op zijn stevige schoen, waarschijnlijk had hij het zelfs niet gevoeld, want ik trapte precies op steen. Ik kom nooit meer langs deze straat. Ookal moest ik een omweg maken van wel 20km. Hier langs kom ik niet meeer. Ik voelde zijn handen langs mijn lichaam glijden. Gelukkig was mijn jas een beetje dik en kon hij niet echt mijn vormen voelen. "Niet bang zijn schatje" hoorde ik hem wazig zeggen. Ik wou roepen, maar ik werd opeens hees, alles wat ik zei kwam er niet goed uit. Dat heb ik altijd nadat ik hard heb gehuild. In vervolg roep ik eerst voor ik nog huil. Ik begon te trillen, ik wist niet wat ik moest doen. Toen ik zag dat hij weer een kus op mijn mond wou drukken, keek ik vlug naar de andere kant. Hij kustte nu me nek. Ik keek links van me en zag een oud vrouwtje voorzichtig door de raam piepen langs achter haar gordijnen. Hoelang staat ze daar al dacht ik bij mezelf. Doe iets! Ze dacht waarschijnlijk dat ik haar niet kon zien, maar dan moet je ook niet zitten beven waardoor je gordijnen ook bewegen. Zij beeft terwijl ze lekker thuis zit in de warmte. Ik weet het heeft met ouderdom te maken, maar ga je daar toch ook niet gewoon staan kijken zeker. Ik probeerde gebaren te maken dat ze iets moest doen, maar zoals verwacht verstond ze er niets van. De bus kwam langs. Dezelfde bus die me terug naar mijn buurt heeft gebracht. Dezelfde buschauffeur, die marokaan dus. Ik zag hem vertragen en kijken en plots ging hij langs onze kant waar we stonden parkeren en stapte uit met veel kabaal. "Whaa Wat is hier aan de hand" riep hij en kwam lopend naar ons toe. De 'verloofde' kl**tzak hoorde dit en keek naar achter om, hij had me nog steeds vast. Toen hij zag dat die onze kant op kwam liet hij me los. Probeerde weg te komen, maar de buschauffeur liep achter hem en hield hem bij zijn kraag tegen. Verkocht hem een linkse. De 'verloofde' kl**tzak legde zijn hand op de geraakte oog en met zijn andere hand duwde hij de buschauffeur weg. De buschauffeur hield hem stevig vast en raakte hem weer in zijn buik. De 'verloofde' kl**tzak zakte nu ineen. Ik stond gewoon te kijken, ik kon me niet bewegen, maar de tranen bleven maar komen, kon ze ook niet inhouden. Snikkend keek ik naar hen. De buschauffeur keek mijn richting op waar ik nog steeds snikkend naar hem keek. De 'verloofde' kl**tzak liep weg en de buschauffeur liep naar me toe. Ik deed me handen voor me gezicht want ik wou niet dat hij mijn tranen zou zien. Hij deed me handen weg, ik probeerde ze nog tegen te houden, maar hij was sterker dan mij. Het is hem gelukt om nu mijn tranen die voortvloeien te zien. "Gaat het?" vroeg hij. Zie ik eruit alsof het me gaat? Wat is dat voor domme vraag dacht ik bij mezelf. Ik kreeg er geen antwoord uit. Hij hield me tegen zijn borst aan en ik liet me tranen gaan. Ik denk dat ik zijn trui, want dat hij alleen aan, geen jas daarover, misschien omdat het warm was in de bus, vol met snot hangt nu. "Wil je erover praten" vroeg hij terwijl hij me nu van zich afduwt en me probeert te bekijken. Ik zakte ineen. Hij droeg me in zijn armen en bracht me naar zijn bus. Ik had de kans niet om me te weren. We zaten in de bus...


To Be Continued ...

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

zow erg verhaal meisje je hebt ook veel meegemaakt zeg!! hopelijk verwerk je alles door het te schrijven! ik vindt het heel intressant dus doe maar gauw verder!! dikke kuss  :love:   :player:

----------


## moemoe

AAAH meid doe verderrrrrr zowwww spannend!!!!  :grote grijns:  
schat ik ben momenteel aant studeren voor mijn examens... maar kan het niet laten om als pauze je verhaal te lezen!!! Ben er ZWAAR verslaafd aan!!! Je Doet Het Zowww Goed!!!!!!  :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn: 

zie dat er morgen een vervolgje is he... anders overleef ik het niet!!! 

dikke boussa van moemoeke  :blauwe kus:  Mwaaah

----------


## ladyke

Jullie zijn schatjes wisten jullie dat? 

_BrokenGirl_ 
Ja, die tijd vond ik het niet te doen, maar als ik nu mijn eigen verhaal herlees dan moet ik bij sommige stukken kapotlachen..De leuke momenten natuurlijk..herbeleef ik weer.. 
Ja het doet ook goed om het van me af te schrijven..Sommige nare ervaringen doen we dan weer aan het huilen, maar gaat snel over als ik jullie reacties lees echt waar.. :grote grijns:  
En ik zeg altijd hamdoelilah, er zijn mensen die pas ergere dingen meemaken.  :blauwe kus:   

MoeMoe 
Ik hoop dat je er door zal zijn voor je examens Incha'Allah.
Ook bedankt dat je het goed vind en blijft volgen..
En als je wilt dat er morgen een vervolgje staat..Zal er ook Incha'Allah n staan als je on bent op deze site.

Bedankt iedereen die mijn verhaaltje volgen en leuke en motiverende reacties achterlaten.  :blauwe kus:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

WHAAAAAAAAAA meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer!!! ale ik wacht op je dikke zoennn  :puh:

----------


## ladyke

"Wil je erover praten" vroeg de buschauffeur terwijl hij me nu van zich afduwt en me probeert te bekijken. Ik zakte ineen. Hij droeg me in zijn armen en bracht me naar zijn bus. Ik had de kans niet om me te weren. We zaten in de bus...Hij sleurde me mee naar de chauffeursplaats waar hij op een knopje drukt waardoor de deur nu dicht ging.
Hij zette me op de eerste plaatsje..en kwam naast mij zitten..
Ik voelde dat hij mij aan het bekijken was..ik durfde niet te kijken naar hem en ik durfde ook mijn tranen niet te laten vallen maar die kon ik niet bedwingen. Ik voelde me precies een kraan die lek was. Ik schaamde me diep..Ik doe mijn handen voor me gezicht en snikte heel zacht..Zonder dat ik het besefte had hij zijn handen al om me schouders heen gedaan.."Stil maar, ik ben hier bij je, ik ga ervoor zorgen dat niets nog je overkomt." zei hij heel zacht. Hiervan moest ik nog luider snikken..Maar het voelde wel geruststellend. In mijn achterhoofd dacht ik: nee jongens zijn hetzelfde..laat me met rust. 
Maar in plaats daarvan snikte ik nog luider. Hij drukte mijn hoofd tegen zijn borstkas aan en streelde over mijn haar. Als ik me nog goed kan herinneren heeft hij zelfs een kusje gegeven op mijn haar. 
Op een gegeven moment dacht ik weer: onee, ik woon hier maar een straatje verderop, wat als pa, mo of iemand anders me ziet? Ik stond in n ruk los van hem op en veegde me tranen. Hij hield me vast bij me armen en stond ook op. "Wat is er gebeurd?" vroeg hij me. "Niets, laat mij." antwoordde ik hees en hoestte zodat ik terug normaal kon spreken. Was niet lief van mij dat ik iemand die me eigelijk gered heeft zo aanspreek, maar jah die moment wist ik niet beter. Ik haate alles rondom mij. "Weet je zeker dat je er niet over wilt praten, ik kan je helpen, ik heb alles gezien." zei hij. "Nee, toch bedankt." zei ik nu iets duidelijker terwijl ik me omdraai en naar de deur toestapte. Ik stond nu juist voor de deur, ik dacht dat het open ging gaan, maar in plaats daarvan bleef die dicht. Ik nam een stap naar achter en terug ging ik naar de deur, maar nog steeds wil die niet opengaan. Daar stond ik als een gek. Ik knikte met mijn ogen, dat mijn laatste traan zou vallen die mijn ogen zo wazig deden zien. Ik veegde die traan weg en keek nu verbaasd naar de buschauffeur. Ik zag hem alleen kijken met een grote lach op zijn gezicht. "Haha, sorry ik had dat dicht gedaan, dat de mensen niet zouden denken dat ik nog passagiers zou vervoeren." zei hij en stapte naar me toe. "Ik heet Marouane, aangenaam" ging hij verder en stak zijn hand naar me uit. Ik keek naar zijn hand en dan naar hem. Ik wou hem niet aanraken, kan je mij dat kwalijk nemen? Hij zag dat ik geen hand wou geven en haalde zijn hand terug naar beneden. "En jij heet?" vroeg hij. Ik stond stil, ik wou niet antwoorden, maar bekeek hem alleen maar. Niet te geloven, daarnet dacht ik nog van wat een knappe kerel en hij lacht zo lief naar mij en ik lachte ook lief terug. Ik dacht dat het daarbij ging blijven, maar nee hij heeft me zelfs gered uit de klauwen van een kl**tzak en nu zit ik hier alleen met hem in de bus, hij stelt zich zelfs voor en ik sta ik hier gewoon als een gek te kijken naar hem. Rare wereldje toch. "Rania" zei ik stil en keek naar de gesloten deur, eigelijk naar buiten om te zien of ik iemand bekend zou zien. "Sorry, wat zei je?" vroeg hij mij terwijl hij een stapje dichterbij zet. Ik keek naar hem om te zien hoever hij zou komen. "Rania" zei ik nu iets luiderop. "Ooh, wat een mooie naam, past bij je." zei hij. Ik wil hem niet leren kennen eigelijk, wat moet ik dan zeggen als iemand me vraagt waar ik hem heb leren kennen? Ookal kan ik liegen tegen hen en zeggen dat ik hem heb leren kennen omdat hij buschauffeur is en ik vaak bij hem in de bus zat ofzo, maar tegen mezelf kan ik niet liegen, mijn verstand weet wel beter, ik wil niets of niemand die te maken heeft met die kl**tzak. "Mag ik je iets vragen?" vroeg hij opeens. "Jah?" zei ik na lange tijd kijken naar hem. "Ken je die jongen?" vroeg hij. Hij bedoelde natuurlijk die kl**tzak. Wat moet ik daarop antwoorden? "Euhm..nee eigelijk niet." zei ik. "Wat bodoel je met 'eigelijk'?" vroeg hij weer. "Euhm..Ik ken hem niet persoonlijk, alleen van ziens." antwoordde ik dan. Ik ga niet gaan zeggen dat hij mij eerst wou slaan voor de mac en mij dan een tijdje achtervolgde en dat hij in begin me nog heeft proberen kussen enzo. "Ooh, wat ga je nu doen?" vroeg hij dan weer. "Wil je aub die deur opendoen, ik wil naar huis." zei ik. "Ooh, sorry" begon hij "Ik ga je mijn nummer geven, als je nog iets gebeurt, bel je mij dan oke?" zei hij zo zelfzeker als het maar kon. Hij grabbelde in een doosje dat naast zijn stuur lag en haalde een stylo en papier uit en krabbelde zijn naam en nummer op. Hij draaide zich naar mij om en gaf me het papiertje. Ik bleef hem aankijken, dan vielen mijn ogen op het papiertje. Ik las zijn naam 'Marouane' en zijn nummer. Ik wist niet wat ik nu moest doen. Moet ik nu aannemen of niet? Ik ga die toch niet bellen ofzo dus wat ben ik ermee. "Nee, sorry, hoeft niet." zei ik dan. Hij keek me nu droevig aan, eigelijk ook wel geschrokken, was hij dan zo zeker dat ik dat ging aannemen ofzo? "Waarom dan?" vroeg hij verbaasd. "Ik wil je niet lastig vallen en het gaat toch niet meer gebeuren." zei ik nu zelfzeker. "Je weet maar nooit, maar ik wil er voor je zijn. Aub neem mijn nummer aan en bel me als je me nodig hebt." zei hij. Ik keek hem voor de duizendste keer aan en nam het papiertje gewoon aan. Niet dat ik hem ging bellen, ik wou er gewoon zo snel mogelijk vanaf zijn. "Maar je moet het niet gewoon aannemen h, je moet me ook echt bellen." zei hij dan. Er verscheen een klein glimlachje op mijn gezicht van 1sec. "Dat heb ik gezien, je hebt mooie glimlach, gebruik die vaak en laat je niet door losers als hij doen." zei hij en wijsde met zijn wijsvinger naar mijn mond. "Jaja" zei ik kortaf. "Wil je nu de deur opendoen?" vroeg ik weer. "Ooh, sorry, hahaha, je wou al de hele tijd weg en ik hou je tegen. Je mag zelf drukken oke?" zei hij. Wauw, dat heb ik al altijd willen doen.  :moe:  Ik keek met opgetrokken wenkbrauw naar hem en ik zag hem lachen en dichterbij komen. Hij ging naar me hand en trok me mee naar waar al die knopjes zitten. Hij maakte van mijn opengestrekte hand een wijsvinger en drukte op de knop die de deur openmaakt. "Zo." zei hij. Ik lachte naar hem en draaide me om. Ik zat op de eerste trede naar beneden toen ik hem hoorde zeggen: "Vergeet me niet te bellen oke?" Ik keek terug om en glimlachte lief en zei: "Neenee" en in me eigen zei ik: yeah right! "Beslama" vervolgde ik en hij groette terug. Ik wandelde terug naar huis, ik was bang, ik keek wel 10x naar achter, ik zag niemand behalve de bus, ik merkte dat de deuren nog openstonden en dat hij me bleef aankijken. Misschien denkt die nog dat ik voor hem telkens naar achter keek. Ik stapte de hoek om en liep naar mijn huis. Mijn tasje? schoot me te binnen. Ik bleef stokstijf staan. Waar is me tasje? Waar heb ik die laten liggen? Onee, alles zit erin. Met alles bedoel ik me telefoon. Ik kan niet zonder me telefoon. Ik hou van mijn telefoon. Ik wou bellen naar mezelf dat ik dat ging horen rinkelen en weten waar dat was, maar zonder telefoon? Als ik me telefoon thuis kwijt was dan doe ik dat altijd, bellen van iemand anders telefoon en dan hoorde ik dat rinkelen en ging ik er meteen op af. Maar nu? Hoe moet ik dat nu doen? Ik keerde terug de hoek om waar die bus nog steeds stond te wachten. Ik kreeg oogcontact met hem en zag dat hij verbaasd naar mij keek. Ik liep gewoon door naar de plaats waar ik dacht hem verloren te zijn geraakt, dus waar die kl**tzak me heeft aangevallen. Ondertussen sprong de buschauffeur uit zijn bus en kwam mijn richting toelopen. Ik keek hem niet eens aan, mijn aandacht was op de grond, zoekend naar mijn tasje. Ik keek om me heen, maakte 20 draaien, maar tevergeefs, ik vond die nergens. Waar zou die liggen? Het was ook zo donker. Ik raakte in paniek, ik wou het natuurlijk niet laten tonen, dus gedraag me zo normaal mogelijk. Maar diep van binnen kon ik het wel krijgen. Ik schreeuwde van binnen. "Wat ben je kwijt?" vroeg hij terwijl hij naast me komt staan. "M'n tasje!" zei ik met mijn ogen nog steeds zoekend op de grond gericht. "Ooh?" zei hij. "Zit je telefoon er ook in?" vroeg hij dan. Ik wou zeggen: ja duuuh, daarom zoek ik ook. Maar zei heel lief: "Jah!" Hij stelde voor om te bellen naar me telefoon zodat we hem hoorden rinkelen. Ooh, ken jij die trukje ook dacht ik bij mezelf. Natuurlijk, iedereen kent dat. Hij haalde zijn telefoon uit zijn zakken en biedt het me aan. Ik nam het aan en drukte me nummer in. Ik was even vergeten dat ik niet ver hier vandaan woon. Ik hield de telefoon aan mijn oor. Ik hoorde het overgaan maar nergens hoorde ik het geluid van mijn telefoon. We stonden daar zo heel stil precies standbeelden en luisterden aandachtig. Tot ik heel stil mijn deuntje van mijn telefoon hoorde. Ik was superblij. Ik wou in de lucht springen maar kon het niet omdat die bij mij stond. Dus gedraag ik me heel normaal. We wisten nog niet vanwaar het geluid vandaan kwam dus probeerde ik opnieuw. De buschauffeur Marouane dus, liep de straat op en ik bleef op het stoep. Ik hoorde hem weer overgaan en haalde het ding van me oor om aandachtiger te luisteren anders word ik afgeleid van het tuuut tuuut. Ik hoorde weer mijn deuntje en stapte iets verder, ik hoorde het nu duidelijker en duidelijker.  :schrik:  Ik liep er rechtstreeks op af en vond me tasje daar liggen. Ik was zo blij, me telefooontje. Ik drukte het toestel van Marouane uit en raapte me tasje op. Ik liep terug naar Marouane toe, ik zag het oude vrouwtje weer door het raam piepen, ze3ma ik zie die niet ofzo? Ik was zo blij en als ik blij ben ben ik echt gek. Ik stapte gewoon leuk voorbij haar raampje en keerde terug en riep:"BOEE!" Hahaha het vrouwtje was geschrokken. De gordijnen vielen gelijk terug normaal. Ocharme straks kreeg ze nog een hartaanval. Wat heb ik gedaan? Ik liep maar doodnormaal weer door en ik zag Marouane lachen. "Waarom deed je dat nou?" vroeg hij. Ik werd rood, helemaal vergeten dat hij er nog was. Ik dacht in me eigen, vertrek dan toch en laat je telefoon bij mij, was een heel mooie.  :grote grijns:  "Euhm..gewoon? hihi" zei ik. "hahah oke dan." zei hij. Ik gaf zijn telefoon terug en bedankte hem. "Is niets, je hebt je tasje nu gevonden." zei hij. "Jah" zei ik. Hij nam als eerste afscheid. En ik liep door. Omdat ik zo blij was, ben ik vergeten mijn nummer bij zijn laatsgekozen oproepen te verwijderen. Ik draaide me terug om en keek naar zijn plaatsje in de bus en zag hem serieus in zijn telefoon wat doen. Hij heeft nu me nummer, daarom nam hij direct afscheid. Ik keerde terug naar hem, zonder dat hij het besefte klopte ik op zijn raampje. Hij keek geschrokken op en liet zijn telefoon vallen tussen zijn benen. Hij lachtte gewoon. Dacht je dat ik op je raampje klop om nog een glimlach van je te ontvangen ofzo? Doe die deur open riep ik mezelf. Ik maakte gebaar dat hij zijn deurtje moest opendoen, anders zou hij daar toch nog zitten glimlachen. 
Hij deed de deur open en zei: "Jah?" Ik keek hem glimlachend aan en zei: "Sorry voor het storen, ik ben mijn nummer vergeten te verwijderen." zei ik. "Ooh, dat is al gebeurd." zei hij. Ik was even verbaasd en zei: "Jah?" "Jah!" antwoordde hij. "Mag ik zien?" vroeg ik. Ik zag hem met moeite zijn telefoon die tussen zijn benen was gevallen toen ik op zijn raampje had geklopt pakken en aan mij geven. 
Ik ging rechtstreeks naar zijn laatstgekozen oproepenlijst en zag dat hij mijn nummer al geprogrammeerd heeft als: 'Mijn vrouwke' Ik schaamde me nu diep en durfde hem niet aan te kijken, ik bleef op het schermpje kijken. "Euhhh" zei hij. Ik keek naar hem op en zag dat hij zijn vinger naar zijn telefoon wees en probeerde iets uit te leggen. Ik verwijderde mijn nummer en zei: "Sorry, je begrijpt me wel." en gaf zijn telefoon terug. Ik keerde terug naar huis toe want hoe langer ik hier stond, hoe riskanter het zou zijn dat ik hier iemand zou tegenkomen. Marouane riep nog: "Echt waar sorry, maar wil je me vanavond bellen? Ik wil echt eens met je spreken." zei hij. Ik draaide me om en zei: "We zien wel." en stapte terug door naar huis toe. Mijn hoekje om en haalde me sleutel uit mijn tasje..
Ik draaide het in de slot en ging binnen. Ik groette me moeder die in de woonkamer zat. Voor de rest was niemand thuis. Ik ging naar boven naar mijn kamertje toe. Ik gooide me tasje op bed, trok mijn jas en mijn schoenen uit en liet me vallen op mijn bed...

To Be Continued....

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Meer lieverd ik wil meer  :melig2:  
Dikke Kusjesss  :ole:  love you  :engel:

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

:Smilie:  MeEeEeEeEeR!!!!!!!  :Smilie:  
EcHt hEel MOoi VeRhaAl  :duim:  

 :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## moemoe

MOre!!! MOre!!!MOre!!!!

bedankt ladyke ... had echt een beetje afleiding nodig!!!! Examenstress + nog iemand leren kennen !! is echt niet te combineren:s 

Liefje ik hoop dat er morgen nog eens een vervolgje staat!!!

luve ya!!! mwaaah  :kusgrijs:

----------


## ladyke

Heey schatjess
alles goed met jullie?

Jullie reacties maken me altijd superblij, echt waar  :love:  
Je moet me hier eens zien lachen naar mijn beeldscherm  :grote grijns: 
Ik ga er Incha'Allah tegen morgen een vervolgje opzetten.
En moge ik dan weer leuke reacties van jullie ontvangen.

moemoe ik wens je veel geluk met je examens, Incha'Allah zal je er door zijn. Doe je best. Ik wens je ook veel geluk met de persoon die je mag leren kennen. Moge Allah jullie dichter bij elkaar brengen en het goede van jullie delen Incha'Allah.

----------


## Siham111

Ja ga verderrr!!! mooii geschreven

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

:ole:  [GLOW=orange]heeeeeey!![/GLOW]  :ole:  
[GLOW=orangered]
meeer meeer meeer !!!!! 
ik kijk al uit naar het volgende stukje!!!!![/GLOW] 

 :blauwe kus:  [GLOW=crimson]BiGg kIsS[/GLOW]  :blauwe kus: 
 :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## ladyke

Ik gooide me tasje op bed, trok mijn jas en mijn schoenen uit en liet me vallen op mijn bed... "Wat een raar dagje" zei ik tegen mezelf.. Ik stond niet veel later daarna weer op en zocht naar mijn marokaans kleedje..Nu nog heb ik niets gegeten. We zouden eigelijk in de stad iets gaan vreten maar jah, jullie weten ondertussen wel waarom we dat achteraf niet gedaan hadden. Ik wou vlug naar huis omdat mijn 'beste' vrienden daar ook waren. Ik trok nu mijn kleedje aan en liep richting badkamer. Ik had zin in een lekker warm/koude douche. In de badkamer trok ik weer mijn kleedje uit en zwierde deze in de hoek. Draaide de kraan open en het water vloeide vanuit de douchekop. Ik waste alle viezigheden van me af, ik heb nog nooit zo hard geschrobt als vandaag. Mijn lichaam werd er zelfs rood van en in mijn zeep zat een holte. Zonder besef spenterde ik het water overal. De spiegel was vol met damp en drubbeltjes, de vloer was een zwembad geworden en mijn kleedje een dwijl. 
Toen ik uit het bad stapte, kwam ik terecht in een groot plas water en keek ik in de verdampde spiegel en kon het niet laten om mijn naam te schrijven. Ik vind dit zo leuk.. zelfs op verdampte ruiten van auto's van mensen laat ik een hartje ofzo achter. Ik kamde mijn haren en laat de druppeltjes vallen op de grond. Nog meer water dus. Ik liet mijn haren vallen en in mijn blootje nam ik de aftrekker om er het water mee naar de afvoer te brengen. Ik wikkelde mijn handdoek, die inmiddels ook niet van het ronddruppelende water was ontsnapt en deed deze rond mijn lichaam. Aangezien mijn kleedje te nat was. Zo verliet ik zachtjes de badkamer, en keek nog eens voorzichtig in de gang dat ik niemand zou tegenkomen ofzo. De kust was veilig dus ging ik naar mijn kamer toe. Gelukkig kwam ik niemand tegen tot ik de deur van mijn kamer open deed en mijn broertje Najim op de pc aantrof. "Wayaaw, kan ik nooit eens naar mijn kamer komen en jou hier niet vinden?" zei ik boos. Hield mijn handdoek goed vast want je weet maar nooit. Als ik me boos maak, praat ik met handen en voeten in de lucht. Dan zit ik daar in mijn blootje. Najim had gelukkig de boodschap begrepen, en sprak voor de eerste keer niet tegen en verliet mijn kamer. Ik volgde hem met mijn ogen en zag dat hij er niet goed uitzag. Hier klopt iets niet dacht ik bij mezelf. Najim die niet zou tegenspreken, of gewoon iets zeggen? Ik spreek hem later wel. Nu maar een ander kleedje vinden en mijn gebed inhalen. Toen ik daarmee klaar was ging ik rechtstreeks naar de keuken, want had reuzehonger. Echt niet normaal meer. Van 13.00 had ik niet gegeten, en nu is het bijna 21.00.
Ik sukkelde met mijn veel te lange kleed op de trappen (ik had deze gekregen van mijn tante en zij is zo lang), als ik nu maar niet zou vallen. Ik hield me stevig vast aan de trapleuningen en ging stap voor stap naar beneden. Als mijn broer Mo daar niet van beneden zit te zingen van: "slaaat o slaaam, ......" Ik keek hem aan en barste uit van het lachen. "Jah, haha ik haha wil niet haha vallen hoor! haha" zei ik halflachend. Mo kwam ondertussen naar boven, en maakte oergeluiden om mij ze3ma bang te maken en dat ik zou vallen ofzo. Geluk van die trapleuningen anders was het hem wss gelukt. Toen die zag dat ik toch maar valde probeerde hij mij te duwen maar hield me wel nog vast. "Safeee moooo, laat mij, ik ga vallen!" riep ik. "ahahah, ja dat is wel de bedoeling jah" zei hij pestiger. "Ooh wacht maar." zei ik. "Dat zeg je nou altijd en steeds niets gezien. Haha! zei hij lachend. Hij ging naar boven toe. Als een bruid die haar jurk vasthield vervolgde ik mijn weg naar keuken toe. Ik keek in de koelkast en zag alleen dingen die ik nog moet klaarmaken. Ik had geen zin, en ook niet de geduld om nog te wachten. Ik keek in de microgolf en daar lag ook niets in. Tot mijn moeder de keuken binnenstapte met een bord met kefta-restjes van mijn vader. Hmmm.. ik liep naar haar toe en nam het bord van haar handen aan. Hiermee kan ik een broodje maken. Ik haalde brood uit de kast, mayonaise, olijven, een blaadje sla, tomaat en fijngesneden worteltjes in bokaal uit de koelkast. Ik zette alles klaar op tafel en begon de ingredienten in mijn broodje te stoppen. Ik drukte he broodje plat dat ze er niet zouden uitvallen en nam mijn eerste hap van mijn lekkere broodje in de keuken en vervolgde al kauwend mijn weg terug naar de woonkamer. Ik nam de afstandsbediening vanop de tv en begon te zappen. Een leuke film was er niet. Dan maar zelf een filmpje opzetten die mo gisteren gebracht heeft. Normaal moet die vandaag al terug binnen zijn, maar jah Mo kennende wacht eerst op een boete. Dus kan ik er beter gebruik van maken en zette die film op. Ik plofte mij op de zetel en nam weer een grote hap.. De ene hap na de andere tot het op was. Ik wreef over mijn buikje en genoot van de film. Ik leek wel homer simpson. Na de film ging ik terug naar mijn kamer. Ik zette mijn pc aan en melde me op Msn. Ik sprak een paar mensen aan en zo verliep mijn uurtje tot het weer 24h was. Net toen ik me wou afmelden, kwam Youssef online. Ik melde me snel af en kroop in me lekker koude bedje.



To Be Continued.. ..

----------


## ladyke

Ik gooide me tasje op bed, trok mijn jas en mijn schoenen uit en liet me vallen op mijn bed... "Wat een raar dagje" zei ik tegen mezelf.. Ik stond niet veel later daarna weer op en zocht naar mijn marokaans kleedje..Nu nog heb ik niets gegeten. We zouden eigelijk in de stad iets gaan vreten maar jah, jullie weten ondertussen wel waarom we dat achteraf niet gedaan hadden. Ik wou vlug naar huis omdat mijn 'beste' vrienden daar ook waren. Ik trok nu mijn kleedje aan en liep richting badkamer. Ik had zin in een lekker warm/koude douche. In de badkamer trok ik weer mijn kleedje uit en zwierde deze in de hoek. Draaide de kraan open en het water vloeide vanuit de douchekop. Ik waste alle viezigheden van me af, ik heb nog nooit zo hard geschrobt als vandaag. Mijn lichaam werd er zelfs rood van en in mijn zeep zat een holte. Zonder besef spenterde ik het water overal. De spiegel was vol met damp en drubbeltjes, de vloer was een zwembad geworden en mijn kleedje een dwijl. 
Toen ik uit het bad stapte, kwam ik terecht in een groot plas water en keek ik in de verdampde spiegel en kon het niet laten om mijn naam te schrijven. Ik vind dit zo leuk.. zelfs op verdampte ruiten van auto's van mensen laat ik een hartje ofzo achter. Ik kamde mijn haren en laat de druppeltjes vallen op de grond. Nog meer water dus. Ik liet mijn haren vallen en in mijn blootje nam ik de aftrekker om er het water mee naar de afvoer te brengen. Ik wikkelde mijn handdoek, die inmiddels ook niet van het ronddruppelende water was ontsnapt en deed deze rond mijn lichaam. Aangezien mijn kleedje te nat was. Zo verliet ik zachtjes de badkamer, en keek nog eens voorzichtig in de gang dat ik niemand zou tegenkomen ofzo. De kust was veilig dus ging ik naar mijn kamer toe. Gelukkig kwam ik niemand tegen tot ik de deur van mijn kamer open deed en mijn broertje Najim op de pc aantrof. "Wayaaw, kan ik nooit eens naar mijn kamer komen en jou hier niet vinden?" zei ik boos. Hield mijn handdoek goed vast want je weet maar nooit. Als ik me boos maak, praat ik met handen en voeten in de lucht. Dan zit ik daar in mijn blootje. Najim had gelukkig de boodschap begrepen, en sprak voor de eerste keer niet tegen en verliet mijn kamer. Ik volgde hem met mijn ogen en zag dat hij er niet goed uitzag. Hier klopt iets niet dacht ik bij mezelf. Najim die niet zou tegenspreken, of gewoon iets zeggen? Ik spreek hem later wel. Nu maar een ander kleedje vinden en mijn gebed inhalen. Toen ik daarmee klaar was ging ik rechtstreeks naar de keuken, want had reuzehonger. Echt niet normaal meer. Van 13.00 had ik niet gegeten, en nu is het bijna 21.00.
Ik sukkelde met mijn veel te lange kleed op de trappen (ik had deze gekregen van mijn tante en zij is zo lang), als ik nu maar niet zou vallen. Ik hield me stevig vast aan de trapleuningen en ging stap voor stap naar beneden. Als mijn broer Mo daar niet van beneden zit te zingen van: "slaaat o slaaam, ......" Ik keek hem aan en barste uit van het lachen. "Jah, haha ik haha wil niet haha vallen hoor! haha" zei ik halflachend. Mo kwam ondertussen naar boven, en maakte oergeluiden om mij ze3ma bang te maken en dat ik zou vallen ofzo. Geluk van die trapleuningen anders was het hem wss gelukt. Toen die zag dat ik toch maar valde probeerde hij mij te duwen maar hield me wel nog vast. "Safeee moooo, laat mij, ik ga vallen!" riep ik. "ahahah, ja dat is wel de bedoeling jah" zei hij pestiger. "Ooh wacht maar." zei ik. "Dat zeg je nou altijd en steeds niets gezien. Haha! zei hij lachend. Hij ging naar boven toe. Als een bruid die haar jurk vasthield vervolgde ik mijn weg naar keuken toe. Ik keek in de koelkast en zag alleen dingen die ik nog moet klaarmaken. Ik had geen zin, en ook niet de geduld om nog te wachten. Ik keek in de microgolf en daar lag ook niets in. Tot mijn moeder de keuken binnenstapte met een bord met kefta-restjes van mijn vader. Hmmm.. ik liep naar haar toe en nam het bord van haar handen aan. Hiermee kan ik een broodje maken. Ik haalde brood uit de kast, mayonaise, olijven, een blaadje sla, tomaat en fijngesneden worteltjes in bokaal uit de koelkast. Ik zette alles klaar op tafel en begon de ingredienten in mijn broodje te stoppen. Ik drukte he broodje plat dat ze er niet zouden uitvallen en nam mijn eerste hap van mijn lekkere broodje in de keuken en vervolgde al kauwend mijn weg terug naar de woonkamer. Ik nam de afstandsbediening vanop de tv en begon te zappen. Een leuke film was er niet. Dan maar zelf een filmpje opzetten die mo gisteren gebracht heeft. Normaal moet die vandaag al terug binnen zijn, maar jah Mo kennende wacht eerst op een boete. Dus kan ik er beter gebruik van maken en zette die film op. Ik plofte mij op de zetel en nam weer een grote hap.. De ene hap na de andere tot het op was. Ik wreef over mijn buikje en genoot van de film. Ik leek wel homer simpson. Na de film ging ik terug naar mijn kamer. Ik zette mijn pc aan en melde me op Msn. Ik sprak een paar mensen aan en zo verliep mijn uurtje tot het weer 24h was. Net toen ik me wou afmelden, kwam Youssef online. Ik melde me snel af en kroop in me lekker koude bedje.



To Be Continued.. ..

----------


## Siham111

Wollah ga verder is echt mooie verhaal  :boogie:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Schatteke je doet het echt goed.. en ik hoop dat je mij heel het verhaal kan brengen  :duizelig:  mmm.. weet je wat doe al maar snel weer verder want ik ben verslaafd aan jou en je verhaaltje dikke zoen  :Iluvu:  Love Ya

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

meeer meeer!!!

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

leef je nog? 
xXx dikke kus  :vreemd:

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

:ole:  MeEr mEeEr mEeEeR MeEeR MeEr mEeEr mEeEeR MeEeR MeEr mEeEr mEeEeR MeEeR MeEr mEeEr mEeEeR MeEeR MeEr mEeEr mEeEeR MeEeR MeEr mEeEr mEeEeR MeEeR MeEr mEeEr mEeEeR MeEeR MeEr mEeEr mEeEeR MeEeR MeEr mEeEr mEeEeR MeEeR MeEr mEeEr mEeEeR MeEeR MeEr mEeEr mEeEeR MeEeR MeEr mEeEr mEeEeR MeEeR MeEr mEeEr mEeEeR MeEeR MeEr mEeEr mEeEeR MeEeR MeEr mEeEr mEeEeR MeEeR MeEr mEeEr mEeEeR MeEeR MeEr mEeEr mEeEeR MeEeR MeEr mEeEr mEeEeR MeEeR  :ole:  

ik w8 op je volgende stukje !!!!!!! 
 :engel:   :engel:  BiGg kIsS  :engel:   :engel:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

LADYKEEEEEEEEEEEE 

*WE WONT MORE DO YOU UNDERSTANDDDDDD*

----------


## Siham111

Ewa meid ga hefek verder Is mOoiie verhaall!!!  :hihi:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Amaii.. Ze Laat Nogal Op zich Wachten Zegggg  :wow:   :stout:

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

WIL JE ALSTUBLIEFT VERDER GAAN ???
ik vraag het je heel vriendelijk,ik moet het verhaal echt helemaal uitlezen omdat het zo mooi verhaal is en ik zou het leel tof vinden als je verder zou doen!!!!!! 


 :engel:  BiGg kIsS  :engel:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Ik Mis Mijn Ladykeeeee  :frons:  Alstublieff kom terugggg  :bril:  
Dikke ZOennnnnnnnn  :traan1:

----------


## ladyke

Hey schatjes
Ik hoop dat alles goed gaat met jullie
Voor ik een volle lading commentaar ga krijgen dat ik jullie zo lang liet wachten
wil ik eerst dit duidelijk maken:
Ik had het zoooooo druk niet normaal meer.. Ik heb een nieuwe baantje en deze keer doe ik het zooo graag Moest zoveel rondlopen voor papperassen.
En thuis zijn we bezig met verhuis 
De pc heeft als eerst een plaatsje gekregen, maar dan had ik problemen met mijn internetverbinding. Daarmee dat het ook zolang geduurd heeft..
Om dat goed te maken, ga ik proberen een heel lang vervolgje achter te laten.  

Brokengirl 
Sorry schat dat je zo lang hebt moeten wachten.. Ik zie dat je al verschillende reacties hebt achtergelaten.. 
Ik ga er nu een grooooote vervolg zetten en ik hoop dat ik het met deze dan kan goedmaken.  

Siham111 
Bedankt voor jou reactie,
ook voor jou komt er zo een lange vervolg..
ik hoop dat je het goed gaat vinden en mag ik nog een leuke reactie van je lezen.  :knipoog:  

sweatestgirl 
Jij ook bedankt voor je uiterst lieve reacties...
En vergeet niet dat ik niet ga stoppen met het verhaaltje tot ik je het hele verhaal heb gebracht.. Incha'allah. 

SCHATJES LADYKE IS BACKK DUS ZO METEEN LEES JE EEN GROOT VERVOLG VAN DIT VERHAALTJE  :staart:

----------


## ladyke

Net toen ik me wou afmelden, kwam Youssef online. Ik melde me snel af en kroop in me lekker koude bedje. Ik pakte me telefoontje en stel me wekker in . 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

bzzzzzzzzz tuut tuut bzzzzzzzzz tuut tuut bzzzzzzzzz
Waaaaaaaaaaaaah sh*t yo is het al 7.00? vroeg ik mezelf af.
Ik drukte op het knopje 'snooze' zodat het me 10min later weer kon wekken.
10min later, wat leek op 10sec, ging me wekker weer af.
Niets anders te doen dan maar opstaan. Ik stapte met veel moeite mijn bed uit.
Ging met pyjama mijn kamer uit, naar de badkamer toe. Misschien dat 10 liter water over me gezicht gooien dat me dan wakkerder kan krijgen? 
Voor ik de badkamer haalde, gooide iemand vlak voor mijn neus de deur heel hard dicht.
"Waaaaaaaaaah" oke dan, dit heeft ook gewerkt.. Ik liep te ijsberen door de gang, van mo's kamer naar mijn kamer en dan naar Najim's kamer en weer terug, zo liep ik er wel 20 keer.
Na kwartiertje, wat 2 uur leek, kwam mo uit de badkamer.
"wat doe jij weer op?" vroeg ik hem. "Jah, stomme jobclub!" antwoordde hij.
Ieder ging zijn weg op. Mo naar zijn kamer, ik naar de badkamer. Najim hoorde we opeens roepen in zijn kamer. Ik en Mo keken elkaar aan en renden naar zijn kamer. We probeerden tegelijk door de deuropening te gaan, wat dus niet is gelukt, we bleven hangen. "Ewa, a dikke!" riep Mo naar mij. Hij zette een stap naar achter en ik kon als eerste binnen. Achtervolgd door Mo. Daar zagen we Najim staren naar het plafond. "Wat schreeuw je zo, a aap?" riep Mo weer. Jah, kom maar niet te dicht in zijn buurt s'morgens. Ajaj. "Ik lig maar pas in bed en die stomme wekker gaat weer af. Tfoe ik haat school! Ik stop!" riep Najim allemaal achtereen. "Wat krijg jij? Wat je hebt helemaal niet geslapen? Waar zat je dan vanacht? Wat je gaat stoppen? Denk daar nog 1 keer aan en je mag jou tanden op grond gaan zoeken oke!" riep Mo weer op zijn beurt. "Jij bent zelf gestopt! Wat zeg je mij? En daarbij, jij hebt me niks te zeggen oke! Laat me met rust, ga mijn kamer uit en doe de deur achter je dicht!" riep Najim vanuit zijn bed. "Ik blijf hier zolang ik wil, en ik ben je grote broer, ik mag je zeggen wat ik wil en jij moet luisteren. Ik zeg dit niet zomaar, je gaat er spijt van krijgen als je stopt." riep Mo met wijsende vinger. Ik stond maar van links naar rechts te kijken naar mijn 2 lieve broers. "Wat zeg je Mo? Wat maak je je druk? Ookal wil hij stoppen, hij kan toch niet, hij is maar 15!" zei ik op mijn beurt. De gelaatsuitdrukking van Mo ging van kwaad naar opgelucht. "Ow jah" zei Mo. Najim kon er helemaal niet meelachen en draaide zich nu naar de andere kant. "Zeed, sta op!" riep Mo dan weer naar Najim. Najim veroerde zich niet. Mo ging naar hem toe en trok zijn deken van hem af. "Opstaan! Nu!" riep Mo. Mijn moeder kwam geschrokken binnen. "Mientokee3en? (wat gebeurt er?)" Iedereen keek me moeder aan. "Ewa?" vroeg me moeder weer met haar schouders opgetrokken. "Wello, wello a yemaa" zei ik haar. Ik zag de woede op Mo's gezicht en trok hem van zijn arm weg vandaan bij Najim voor hij echt zijn tanden ging verliezen. Ik nam wel een groot risico, ik kon mijn tanden ook kwijtraken. Mo volgde mijn aanwijzing en samen verlieten we Najim's kamer. Ons moeder achter ons al vloekend uit Najim's kamer. In de gang aangekomen keek Mo mij met een grote vraagteken boven zijn hoofd aan. "Was ik te hard voor hem?" vroeg hij stil. Dit kwam nogal onverwachts. "Euhm.. well je was wel een beetje hard. Waarom nou? Is toch nergens voor nodig? Hij doet toch altijd zo en dan gaat hij toch naar school." "Ik wou niet roepen tegen hem, maar ik was bang dat hij hetzelfde fout als mij zou maken. Zie mij nu, normaal zou ik nu naar mijn werk moeten en had ik meer dan 0.25cent op mijn bankrekening. Omdat ik gestopt ben, vind ik gewoon geen werk, alleen stomme fabriekwerk. Ik moet aan trouwen denken, gelijk al mijn leeftijdsgenoten. Maar zonder geld kan ik zelfs niet deftig voor mezelf zorgen." Ik stond vastgenageld aan de grond. Niet wetend wat ik nu moest zeggen. Met open mond keek ik hem aan. "Waar is Mo? Wat heb je met Mo gedaan?" kwam uit mijn mond. Mo moest lachen, hij weet ook wel dat ik hem nooit zo heb horen praten. Meestal over meisjes, auto's, meisjes, voetbal en nog eens meisjes. Ik lachte mee maar stond nog steeds verbaasd te kijken. "Wel Mo, je was wel even over je toeren daarnet, maar ik zal hem straks wel zeggen dat je het zo niet bedoelde. Oke?" zei ik. "Is goed Rania, je bent de liefste." zei hij. Jah, ik ben altijd de liefste als ik iets voor hem doe. "Maar ga nu maar die slaapdingetjes van je ogen wassen. Ik heb er de hele tijd naar moeten kijken." zei Mo lachend.
Op dat moment kwam Najim slaperig uit zijn kamer, al krabbend op zijn hoofdhaar. Wij keken naar hem en schoten in de lach. "Jaja, lach maar met mij, wacht maar!" zei Najim. "Om ter eerst naar de badkaaamer." riep ik naar Najim terwijl ik naar doorstapte. "Neeeeeee he!" hoorde ik Najim roepen. Ik was bang dat Najim opeens weer geen zin had om naar school te gaan, doordat hij weer moet wachten. Dus ik besloot gewoon om rotho (rituele wassing) te doen en klaar. Ik sloot de deur achter me dicht en ik hoorde Najim nog vloeken: Stomme school, wat denken die wel, waarom zo vroeg. Altijd aanschuiven aan de badkamer voor school!" Daarna hoorde ik Mo weer lachen. Ze waren aan de praat geraakt, maar als ik zou afluisteren ga ik nog langer in de badkamer zitten. En dat wil ik lieve Najim niet aandoen. Toen ik klaar was, droogde ik me af en verliet de badkamer. Daar trof ik Mo en Najim weer aan, knuffelend. "Oooh so sweat!" zei ik met knipperde ogen. Mo en Najim maakten zich snel los van elkaar en schoten in de lach. "Nou, ik moet" zei Najim en wees naar de badkamer. Mo gaf me een knipoog en vertelde me dat ik niets meer hoef te zeggen tegen Najim. "Okee dan" zei ik. "Ben ik de liefste dan niet meer?" vroeg ik met pruillipje. "Hahaha, natuurlijk wel, mijn broertje en zusje zijn altijd de liefste." antwoordde Mo. Ik glimlachte terug. "Ga, haast u maar, kunnen jullie met mij mee en zet ik jullie op school af." zei Mo. Ik had natuurlijk andere plannen, ik ga met Khalid mee. Hoe moet ik mij hieruit praten? "Euhm.. hoeft niet, breng Najim maar weg, kan hij eens op tijd komen." zei ik dan maar. "jij niet dan?" vroeg Mo. "Nee, ik ga al met iemand." antwoordde ik. "Okee" zei Mo. Ieder ging zijn kamer binnen en opeens hoorde je 2 deuren tegelijkertijd dichtslaan. 

Ik haalde me bidmatje vanuit de kast en verrichte het ochtendgebed. Toen ik daarmee klaar was trok ik me blauwe jeansbroek en mijn witte truitje. Mijn witte puntschoenen, wat lichte make-up op en haalde mijn jas uit de kast, die gooide ik nog even op bed en pakte mijn ander schooltas, waar de meeste van mijn gerief nog in zat, dus ook mijn huissleutel. Mijn telefoontje en wat boeken en gooide die erin. Ik pakte mijn jas onder mijn arm vast en ging naar beneden. De keuken in en dronk snel wat sinassap en een koekje voor onderweg. Stapte de woonkamer binnen maar daar zag ik niemand. Ik liep door naar de gang en daar stond mijn moeder al aan de kapstok. Ze zag me aankomen en deed de buitendeur open. "Chokran yemaa" en ik gaf haar een zoen op haar wang. Wat heb ik een lieve moeder. Ze duwt me steeds de deur uit. Buiten belde ik naar Khalid.
tuuut tuuut tuuut
Khalid: heyy schatje
Rania: hey Khalid
Khalid: alles goed?
Rania: ja hoor en met jou?
Khalid: nog beter nu ik jou hoor.
Rania: oh, moet je dan ook klaar staan, want ik kom af.
Khalid: ja hoor, ik ben er al.
Rania: oh, oke, ik kom eraan
Khalid: oke, beslama
Rania: beslama.

Ik legde me telefoon weer neer en stop deze in mijn jaszak. Mijn schooltas gooi ik over me ander schouder en nu kon ik op naar Khalid... ik bedoel school. 
Daar staat die al, wat moois straalt die uit. Hij is altijd mooi gekleed, lief, vriendelijk.
En natuurlijk knap, zeker met zijn blauwe ogen. Hij zag me aankomen en zet een glimlach op. Ik glimlachte terug.

Khalid: zo daar ben je eindelijk.
Rania: heeft het lang geduurd?
Khalid: nee hoor 
Rania: ah oke, laten we dan maar gaan.
Khalid: oke, nog 10 min. 
Rania: baaaa, genoeg tijd! (terwijl wij er 20 min over doen te voet.)
Khalid: hahaha
De bus was al door. Dus moesten we wel te voet gaan. We begonnen een gesprek. Over gisteren in de stad.
Khalid: ewa Rania, je kent die gasten van gisteren?
Rania: jah, niet echt kennen, maar ik weet wie ze zijn.
Khalid: vanwaar ken je ze dan?
Rania: Youssef ken ik vanop Msn en Said jah, dat die mijn gevold heeft.
Khalid: hebben ze jou nummer?
Rania: euhm... (ik kon niet liegen) jah.
Khalid: ooh.
Er volgde een stilte. Ik durde niets meer te zeggen en hij stond daar maar naar de grond te staren. De hele weg naar school zeiden we niets meer. Dit was de saaiste trip naar school ooit. 
Zoals verwacht zat iedereen al in de klas. We gingen langs de fietsenrekken naar binnen. Ik kreeg deja vu van wat er laatst hier is gebeurd. Mijn kus met Khalid. Zou hij er nu ook aan denken, vroeg ik mezelf af. Wellicht niet, want hij weet niet eens dat we aangekomen zijn op school. Ik keek naar de raam waar mijn medeleerlingen ons betrapt hebben en daar stond die stomme belg die verklikt heeft aan Sanae en Lamya die hevig zit te zwaaien. Ik zwaaide hard terug en wierp een gooikus. Khalid keek opeens op naar mij en keek dan naar de richting waar ik zwaaide. Hij zwaaide ook naar Lamya en samen gingen we naar de klas.
Klop klop klop... "Binnen" hoorde we de leerkracht zeggen. We gingen binnen, zonder een woord te zeggen namen we plaats op de lege stoelen. De les kon weer beginnen, voor ons toch. 

Ik keek de hele tijd naar Khalid die schuin voor mij zat.. Waarom zei hij niets onderweg..Zo is hij niet, meestal krijg je er geen woord tussen als hij aan het praten is en deze keer was hij zo stil.. Ik kon het niet hebben, ik moet maar weten wat er scheelt. Gaat het nu om het feit dat Youssef en Said mijn nummer hebben? Die bellen toch niet zo vaak. En ik heb hen ook nooit gebeld. Alleen eens als ik oproep gemist had van hen. Maar zelf de initiatief nemen om te bellen...Nee! Nooit gedaan ook. Maar waarom moet hij er boos om zijn. Ik was een plannetje aant uitvissen hoe ik dit ga aanpakken terwijl de les gewoon door ging. Ik krabbelde wat op de binnenkant van mijn kaft. Toen ik weer bij bewustzijn kwam besefte ik dat ik eigelijk Khalid's naam aan het schrijven was. Jah, dat is omdat ik juist aan hem aant denken was 
Ik kriebelde vlug over zijn naam voor iemand me zou betrappen. We kregen op dat moment weer stapeltjes bladen die ik weer moest uitdelen. Ze riep me naar voren en overhandigde mij het dikke stapeltje. Ik nam het gewicht aan en hoopte maar dat ik het niet zou laten vallen. Stel je voor. 
Ik begon bij een paar belgen die linksvooraan zaten en zo ging ik het rijtje af naar achteren, nu de middenrij waar ik vanachter zat en legde mijn stapeltje op mijn bankje. Zo ging ik verder naar voren en aangekomen bij het rechtse rij waar Lamya, Loubna en Khalid zaten begon ik het koud te krijgen. Ik legde de stapeltjes op Lamya en Loubna's bank en Lamya wierp een uitlachend blik naar mij. Ik stak mijn tong naar haar uit en ging verder de rij afmaken. Bij Khalid durfde ik hem niet aan te kijken. Eerst mijn plannetje uitvissen en dan zien we wel. Maar nu sukkelde ik even met de stapeltjes en slaagde er uiteindelijk in om Khalid's deeltje te geven. Ik kwam bij de laatste leerlingen terecht en ging dan weer naar mijn plaatsje. 
Voor ik het besefte ging de bel af, dus tijd voor de pauze. Ik raapte al mijn gerief bijeen en gooide deze overelkaar in mijn schooltas. Ik was deze keer niet de eerste. Lamya en Loubna kwamen bij mij en vroegen me wat er scheelt, of ik ziek ben ofzo omdat ik dus niet eerst buiten ben. Ik weet wel beter, mijn gedachten waren bij Khalid. Khalid was al door. Lamya en Loubna vonden het raar. Als eerst omdat we smorgens binnenkwamen als zombies en normaal komen we lachend binnen. En nu ging hij weg zonder op ons te wachten wat normaal de gewoonte was. Zijn zaak dacht ik bij mezelf. Ik gooide me schooltas over me schouders en liepen de klas tesamen uit. Totdat me leerkracht me terugriep. We keken alledrie om en zij kwam naar ons toe lopen. Ze keek naar Lamya en Loubna en gebaarde dat ze mij alleen wou spreken. De meisjes gingen weg en ik bleef achter. Ze sloot de deur achter mij dicht en ze nam plaats rechtover mij. Het enigste wat ik nu kon denken is: waarom neemt ze mijn pauze af? Ze begon met: "Zo Rania, ik wou je even spreken ivm jou en Khalid. Jullie vormen een leuk stelletje maar ik heb opdracht gekregen van de directeur om jullie te zeggen dat jullie voortaan niet mogen kussen op de openbare leerlingenruimte." Ik stond daar verbaasd te kijken naar haar. Mijn pauze verdorie. Dus ik flapte er gewoon wat uit. "Ja is goed." zei ik. "Maar hoe weet hij dat nou?" vroeg ik nog. "Nieuws gaat snel rond, Rania." antwoordde ze. "Pff.. hoe dan ook, we hebben niets samen dus het zal niet meer gebeuren." zei ik weer. Ze trok haar wenkbrauw op en vroeg: "Hebben jullie niets? Hoe kan dat nou, dan zijn jullie wel heeeeel goed bevriend." zei ze. "Jah dat is het." zei ik. "Maar smorgens kwamen jullie wel niet vrolijk binnen, is er iets?" vroeg ze weer. "Nee, er is niets." antwoordde ik. "Oke" zei ze met opgetrokken wenkbrauw. "Mag ik gaan?" vroeg ik. "Jah" zei ze. Dus ik verliet de lokaal en trof Lamya en Loubna in de gang. "Heey, jullie hebben toch gewacht op mij. Ik dacht dat jullie door zouden gaan." riep ik. "Neee, wat moeten we buiten zonder jou?" zei Loubna. "Hahaha" we schoten alledrie in de lach. Op weg naar de refter vertelde ik hun wat ons leerkracht me zei. Ze keken al vragend naar mij waarop ik mijn schouders optrok. "De directeur?" vroeg Lamya. "Jah" antwoordde ik. Als we juist 3 stoelen naast elkaar gevonden hebben ging de bel. Dan maar weer naar de rij. Khalid stond er al. Ik durfde hem niet aan te kijken, ik had nog geen plannetje. Ik ging helemaal achteraan in de rij staan en volgde zo mijn klas naar de volgende lokaal.

----------


## ladyke

Ik bleef hem aankijken terwijl ik, Lamya en Loubna onze klas volgden..
Aangekomen in de remoerige gang was ik even mijn klas kwijt. Dat iemand me nog moest tegenhouden omdat die me lang geleden niet gezien heeft viel ik nog meer van de kaart. Die zat bij me op school en ik zie die elke dag, gaf die gewoon geen tijd, heb daar mijn redenen voor. Lamya en Loubna gingen gewoon door, ze kennen haar ook en hoe ze wel niet is. Terwijl ik achterna keek begon zij haar levensverhaal nog eens te vertellen. Ik gebruikte als excuus dat ik me klas moet inhalen en nam afscheid van haar. Andere keren zou ik gewoon blijven staan en meekletsen en who cares of mijn klas door was. Dus ik gauw achter me klasje aan en op tijd zag ik Khalid als laatste de klas binnengaan. 
Ik snelde me pasjes tot ik juist voor de deur voor me neus dichtging ook kon binnengaan. Natuurlijk heeft iedereen al een plaatsje bij de verwarming en omdat ik als laatste binnenkwam kon ik alleen maar rond mij heen kijken waar ik anders zou zitten. Lamya en Loubna keken naar ongerust naar mij maar dit negeerde ik even en zocht mijn plaatsje. Khalid had ook een plaatsje achter de meisjes en naast hem zat een domme belg. Domme belg! Ik moet daar normaal zitten domme belg! Maar jah nu kan ik hem daar niet afsleuren, want wat zou Khalid denken? Ik stapte naar een plaatsje helemaal achteraan in de klas en hoorde opeens: "Zeed, bol het af!" dat kwam van Khalid en ik keek boos om achter me om. Van opluchting verscheen er een grote glimlach op mijn gezicht. Ik zag dat Khalid het eigelijk had tegen de domme belg naast hem. Hij scheepte hem van zijn plaats en zei hem dat hij ergens anders moest gaan zitten. Met een grote glimlach stond ik nog te kijken naar het tafereel dat zich afspeelt in de klas. Vervolgens keek Khalid naar me om en riep me om naast hem te komen zitten. Zonder aarzelen ging ik me naast hem neerzetten. Ik bedankte hem zonder naar hem te kijken wat dat durfde ik nog niet en haalde me agenda en pennezak uit mijn tas. De leerkracht die even bij een collega zat te praten in de gang kwam naar binnen en begon met de les..

Na een paar keer van lokaal te zijn veranderd ging de laatste bel, dus het was tijd om naar huis te gaan. Ik, Lamya en Loubna mengden ons in de overvolle gang richting poort. Daar stonden we even zoals gewoonlijk te praten met een paar meisjes en toen we net wouden vertrekken stelde Lamya voor om te wachten op Khalid. Ik kon niet anders dan instemmen en liet hun wachten. Zonder dat zij mij zagen liep ik snel de hoek om. Ik zuchtte en vervolgde mijn weg naar huis. Ik wou echt wel wachten op hem maar durfde niet. Lamya en Loubna zou ik later wel inlichten. Ik vergrootte mijn passen en liep sneller door totdat ik mijn naam achter me hoorde. Ik wou doen alsof ik niets gehoord had maar dat kon niet aangezien ze niet ver achter me waren. Ik keek om en zag Lamya, Loubna en Khalid naar me toelopen. Nu moest ik wel wachten. Het liefste liep ik verder maar dat kon nu niet. Al zuchtend vroeg Loubna me waarom ik weg was gegaan zonder iets te zeggen. Ik antwoordde moeilijk en keek onverwachts naar Khalid waarop hij mij ook vragend aankeek. Ik kon niets anders antwoorden dan: "euhm.. ik wou me verstoppen achter die hoek om jullie te laten schrikken haha." lachte ik vals bij. "jeetje" zei Loubna. We liepen maar samen door zonder een woord te wisselen met elkaar tot Loubna afkomt met haar commentaar: "Nou, loop ik hier nog met levende mensen of??" We moesten lachen maar daar bleef het bij. Niemand die antwoordde. Weer volgde die stilte. Sjonge toch, hierop heb ik echt gewacht. Nog een saaie tripje. We kwamen aan de bushalte en stapten alle vier in. Tot mijn grote verbazing ik Marouane (de knappe busschauffeur die me gered heeft uit de 'verloofde' kl**tzak's grepen). We staarden alletwee 2sec lang aan en toen ik een duw kreeg van Lamya die achter mij stond liep ik verder naar de plaatsjes vanachter. Zoals gewoonlijk was het weer druk op de bus dus moesten we maar staan. Niet veel later kwamen aan in ons buurt en stapten alle vier uit. Vervolgden ons weg naar huis in alle stilte. We kwamen aan de hoek van de meisjes en Loubna zei nog: "Was heel fijn met jullie mee naar huis te komen." zei ze op sarcastisch toon. We lachtten het even weg en namen afscheid. Ik en Khalid moeten nu onze weg naar huis verder afmaken. Het was weer eens stil totdat hij begon te praten. "Waarom kwam je daarnet niet naast me zitten, ik dacht dat je die belg zoals gewoonlijk zelf ging afsleuren?" "Euhm..ik vond het niet erg, ik ... " antwoordde ik. "En waarom ben je zo stil vandaag, je hebt geen woord gezegd tegen me en je keek me zelfs niet aan, precies of je boos op me bent ofzo." zei hij weer. Dat moest ik normaal zeggen. Maar goed, hij was me dus voor. "Euhm.. ik dacht dat JIJ boos op me was, je zei smorgens op weg naar school niets." zei ik. "Oh, ik was gewoon moe" antwoordde hij. "Je zei niets meer nadat ik je zei dat Youssef en Said me nummer hadden. Waarom?" vroeg ik. Ik denk dat het hard aankwam bij Khalid want het begon wr stil te worden. "Zie je wel?" zei ik. "Altijd als ik die 2 namen uitspreek, val je stil." Hij keek me woedend aan. "Weet je het nu nog niet? Het zijn mijn vrienden en ik wil niet dat je contact hebt met mijn vrienden." riep hij. Nu stond ik woedend te kijken. "Ik heb daar niet echt contact mee. Ik bel ze nooit en zij bellen ook niet altijd. En wie ben jij trouwens om mij te verbieden om te praten met ze?" riep ik terug. "Jouw vriend en die van hen!" was zijn antwoord. "En wat is het probleem nu?" vroeg ik dan. "Ben je onze kus dan zo snel vergeten, Rania?" dit zei hij op een heeel zachte toon, en hoe hij mijn naam uitsprak op het einde, echt met gevoel en menende ogen. Natuurlijk ben ik het niet vergeten, ik denk er zelfs elke dag aan, maar dat ga ik natuurlijk niet zeggen hihi. "Natuurlijk niet, Khalid wat denk je wel?" zei ik. Hij keek me aan en ik keek hem aan en daar stonden we dan. 


To Be Continued

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Elabaa ik ben echt blij dat je weer terug bent.. ik had je echt gemist en ook je verhaal!! Doe Gauw Verderrrr Achterstanddd  :oog:   :melig:  Dikke Zoennnnnnnnnn  :boeps:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

*ik wil MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER*  

I Love YOuuuuu  :ego:

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door _BrokenGirl__ 
> *ik wil MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER  
> 
> I Love YOuuuuu *



Ja ik weet het, ik moet nog veeeeeeel inhalen om mijn achterstand gelijk te zetten. Maar ik denk niet dat het voor vandaag zal zijn.
Misschien een klein vervolgje dan? Is dat ook goed voor Brokengirl?  :grote grijns:  

And I Love Youuuuuuuuuu Tooooooooooo!!!

----------


## ladyke

Hij keek me aan en ik keek hem aan en daar stonden we dan. 
"Kom laten we verder stappen." zei ik ineens en vervolgde mijn weg naar huis. Ik voelde dat niemand me volgde en keek achter me om en maakte een 'kom dan!'-gebaar met mijn hoofd.
He got the message en stapte naar me toe. 
"Rania, je mag niet denken dat die kus maar een spel was oke?" Ik keek hem aan met opgetrokken wenkbrauw en dacht van ben je daar weer met je kus blabla. Hij vervolgde zijn uitleg: "Ik meen het, ik heb daar zo een goed gevoel aan overgehouden." Nog steeds zat ik vragend naar hem te staren. "Je gelooft me misschien niet, maar ik voel echt iets voor jou, ik heb er nooit over gesproken maar ik kan het niet langer voor mezelf houden, ik moet weten of er een kans voor me is." ging hij verder. Ik wende mijn blik van hem af want nu durfde ik hem zeker niet aan te kijken. Hij ging verder: "Wollah Rania, ik heb je zo graag, ik wil niet dat er iets tussen ons komt." Al draaiend met mijn ogen probeer ik de zin te snappen wat hij mij zojuist heeft gezegd. Hij wil niet dat er iets tussen ons komt? Ik wil zijn vriendschap ook niet verliezen maar als hij Youssef en Said een probleem gaat vinden zal het niet gemakkelijk gaan. "wil je nu eindelijk iets zeggen, ik zit hier mijn liefde voor jou te verklaren en jij kan alleen de blaadjes tellen? hahaha" zei Khalid. Jah wat moest ik zeggen. "Luister Khalid, ik vind jou ook een keitoffe kerel en ik ben blij dat ik jou als vriend heb, maar je weet dat ik niet aan relaties doe. Die kus van geleden ben ik niet vergeten, heb er ook geen spijt van als je dat wil horen, ik heb een leuke gevoel bij gehouden, maar meer kan het niet worden tussen ons. Ik zie je aan als mijn beste beste vriend." en ik keek hem recht in de ogen aan .

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Dat Is Heel Goed VOor Brokengirlll  :jumping:  
Heb je Al Mijn Vervolgje Gezien Schattebol
Dikke Kusss

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Mmm.. Kort Maar Krachtig  :corcky:   :schrik:  Kussieee  :giechel:

----------


## ladyke

Nu zat hj naar de blaadjes op de grond te staren. Voor ik het wist stopte hij ineens en ik keek van verbazing achter me om. Wat doe je nou? vroeg ik hem. Ik respecteer je, Rania. Zei Khalid. Ik jou ook, Khalid. Zei ik. Er verscheen een glimlach op zijn gezicht. Rania, je moet iets weten. Zei Khalid terwijl hij dichter bij me komt staan. Dit klonk heel serieus, nu moest ik weten wat ik moest weten. Wat zou hij mij willen zeggen dat ik moest weten? Hij nam me hand in de zijne en keek me diep in de ogen aan. Het enigste wat ik kon denken wat dat mijn vader of me broers me zouden zien. Maar ik moest weten wat hij te vertellen had. Rania, weet je nog vroeg toen we elkaar nog niet echt kenden? begon hij. Ja dat kan ik me nog herinneren jah. Zei ik. Er verscheen een grote glimlach op zijn gezicht. Ik dank God nog elke dag dat ik jou heb mogen leren kennen. Ik kreeg ook een bigsmile op mijn gezicht. Rania, wollah ik heb nog nooit een meisje als jou gekend, je bent apart, speciaal. Ik was al een nummer 1 fan van voor ik je leerde kennen. Ging Khalid verder. Ik moest zo op een typisch girly-achtig manier lachen. Maar nog steeds dacht ik aan me vader en me broers. Ik woonde hier dan ook niet ver vandaan. Die kus in de bus was voor mij precies dat ik een stukje van de hemel voelde. Alleen mag je nog veel leren hahaha zei Khalid. Ik werd rood en maakte me handen van hem los en verkocht hem een klop op zijn borstkas. Gaan we zo beginnen zei Khalid en begon me te kietelen. Ik moest kapotlachen en toen ik me vader en me broers in gedachten had kwam ik terug overeind en zei: Kom, zeg nou maar wat je wilde zeggen. Khalid keek me met een grote glimlach aan. Ik luisterde aandachtig toen ik zag dat hij zijn mond bewoog. Hij nam me hand weer in de zijne en natuurlijk moest ik weer denken aan me vader en broers. Rania, weet je nog die dag dat je me zag met 2 vrienden toen je juist naar de stad ging. Begon hij. Ik dacht na en ik dacht na. Maar ik kon me niet herinneren dat ik hem eens zag toen ik naar de stad ging. Jawel, je ging juist vertrekken en je was met Lamya en Loubna. Ik kon er niet op komen. hahaha, ik ga altijd met Lamya en Loubna naar de stad haahah zei ik. Jaa maar je kwam mij eerst tegen met 2 vrienden en ik zei je nog salaam schoonheid en je lachte nog naar mij. Zei hij. Ik pijnigde me hersens en dacht na tot ik me zoiets herinnerde. Het ging als volgt : 

onderweg kwamen we een bende mocros tegen waarvan khalid een van hen was. Khalid was die jongen die zogezegd een oogje op mij had, ik keek naar hem en zoals gewoonlijk wierp hij mij een knipoogje en een salaam schoonheid. Naast hem zag ik nog andere 2 jongens staan die ik nog nooit gezien had, ook zij lachten vriendelijk naar ons. we liepen verder en we haalden nog net onze trein en sprongen de trein al giechelend binnen . 

jaaa nu weet ik het weer, toen ik nog naar de stad ging toch? Je was met 2 jongens. Zei ik. Jaaa eindelijk. Zei Khalid. Wel 1 van die jongens was Youssef, ja de Youssef die jij nu kent. Ik keek naar hem en rolde met me ogen. En die andere was Said zeker? zei ik. Nee zei hij Die andere was zn broer Karim. Ik stond stokstijf te kijken naar hem, ik kreeg er geen woord meer uit. Toen bedacht ik me nog - daaarom dat hij mij bekend voorkwam toen ik, Lamya en Loubna met hem hadden afgesproken in de mac.   Ging als volgt:

we kwamen aan in de mac en gingen naar binnen, wie zou nu karim zijn, ik heb hem enkel op foto's gezien. we keken rond en toen zagen we iemand alleen zitten met de krant op tafel. hij kwam me heel bekend voor alsof ik hem nog net heb gezien. ik keek naar lamya misschien dat zij zou weten wie dat zou kunnen zijn. alsof ze m'n gedachten kon lezen zei ze: hmm.... hij komt mij bekend voor. wat als hij ons kent? we wouden eerst rechtsomkeer maken om terug naar huis te gaan maar iets hield ons tegen. we moesten weten vanwaar we hem kenden of gezien hebben. we stapten er met z'n drien op af. toen we aan zijn tafeltje kwamen keek hij op . 

En Youssef kwam me bij de eerste ontmoeting ook bekend voor. Maar wist wel niet vanwaar en hoe. Hij liet me dan ook een tijd met een waanbeeld achter. Want toen we uiteindelijk afgesproken hadden kwam hij mij vertellen dat hij niet de jongen was op de fotos die hij mij stuurde. 
Weet je weer? zei Khalid. jah antwoordde ik. Wel dat zijn broers van elkaar. Oke zei ik. Maar wat ik eigelijk wilde vertellen is.. ging hij verder. Oja ik was het al vergeten en luisterde weer aandachtig. s Morgens jah was ik wel een beetje boos, maar ik had geen enkel recht om boos op je te zijn, dit hele zaak is mijn schuld. Bekende hij. Ik keek met opgetrokken wenkbrauw naar Khalid en zei: hoe bedoel je? Ik had al voor ik je echt kende je nummer, ik heb die gepiekt van mijn zuster. Hmm.. zei ik. Ik heb jou nummer gegeven aan Youssef toen hij erachter vroeg. Ik wou die niet geven maar ik weet ook niet waarom ik die opeens gegeven heb. Zei Khalid. Ik keek op de grond, omdat ik het eigelijk al wist, Youssef heeft het me al verteld, maar wou hem niet verraden, want als ze ruzie gaan hebben is dat mijn schuld. Oke, het is al goed. Zei ik hem. Rania, ben je nu boos op me, je hebt wel alle recht om boos te zijn, maar alsjeblieft, ik wil er alles voor doen om het goed te maken. Zei Khalid. Hierover moest ik eerst over nadenken. Hmm.. misschien kun je de rest van schooljaar me huiswerk maken? Hihi stelde ik voor. Khalid moest er van lachen. Ja is goed. We liepen gewoon door tot we aan zijn hoek kwamen en hij stelde weer voor om met mij mee te lopen. Dit keer ging ik niet moeilijk doen, want wat er laatste keer is gebeurd wil ik niet weer meemaken. We stapten en lachen tot hij me veilig naar huis bracht. Om de hoek van mijn huis kwam Mo opeens te voorschijn.

To Be Continued...

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

heeeeel mooi vervolg!!!!

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

:boogie:  meer meer meer!!! :boogie:  

ladyke ik wens je veel geluk met je nieuwe baantje !!  :knipoog:

----------


## ladyke

Heeeeey sweatest girl (inderdaad sweatest  :knipoog:  )

Dank je  :grote grijns: 
Ik wens je ook veel geluk bij elke stap die zet in je leven.
Moge Allah ons beschermen Incha'allah

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

OOHHH nu wordt het spannenddd 
MEEEEEER MEEEEEEEEER MEEEEEEEEEER  :jumping:  
DIkke ZOen Aj Love YOuuw

----------


## ladyke

Om de hoek van mijn huis kwam Mo opeens te voorschijn.

"Ooh, wie we hier hebben, mijn kleine zusje en Khalid." riep Mo. Om het allemaal niet zo erg te laten lijken dan het is, zei ik: "Jah hij zit bij me in de klas en we zijn samen naar huis gekomen." "Hmm.. en Lamya en Loubna dan?" vroeg Mo. "Jah, zij zijn al thuis he en ik wou niet alleen door deze akelige straat heen dus heb ik hem meegevraagd, hij woont toch ook hier in de buurt." antwoordde ik. "zied zied, je weet zelfs waar die woont?" vroeg Mo met zijn hoofd voorover gebogen. "Jah, als hij die straat in moet, zal ik het wel weten zeker?" zei ik op een manier alsof het allemaal vanzelfsprekend was. "Ewa safe Mo, je moet niets verkeerds denken, ik breng haar gewoon veilig naar huis, gedaan." zei Khalid op zijn beurt. Ik begon in me eigen te vloeken, want Mo zei me altijd als een jongen zegt dat je niets verkeerds moest denken, je het altijd wl moest doen. Ik zag Mo's blik al veranderen naar een t serieuze blik en bestudeerde Khalid van kop tot teen. "Komaan Mo, we zijn onschuldig." zei ik. "Ik geloof je wel, ik vertrouw jou." zei Mo en liet zijn speurende blik weer vallen op Khalid. "Moheem, je bent nu thuis dus ik ga maar weer. Tot morgen, Thalla mensen." riep Khalid en stak zijn hand in de lucht. "Jah, doei." riep ik hem achterna. "Wacht even, Khalid wat ga je vanavond doen?" vroeg Mo. Khalid keek verbaasd naar achter en bleef een paar seconden kijken en zei dan: "Euhm.. Ik weet niet, misschien naar Antwerpen, jij?" zei Khalid. "Ewa goed, ik ga mee." zei Mo. Ik stond voor de tweede keer vandaag van links naar rechts te kijken naar de twee die nog net even elkaars ogen konden uithalen en nu opeens een avondje met elkaar door gaan brengen. "Is goed." hoorde ik Khalid zeggen. "Ik heb wel geen auto." zei Mo. "Ma3leech ik pak die van mijn vader wel." zei Khalid. "Oke" zei Mo. "Ale thalla" zeiden ze beiden in koor. Ik stond nog even perplex naar Mo te kijken. "Waat?" riep Mo waardoor ik terug op aarde belandde. Ik zag hem grinniken. "Wat ben je van plan, Mo?" vroeg ik terwijl we naar huis toelopen. "Niets, niets." zei Mo. "Nee, er is wel iets, anders zou je niet 2x zeggen niets." zei ik. Ik weet als Mo twee keer dezelfde woord gebruikt, er wel iets achter zit. Als hij 'jaja' zou zeggen, betekent het dat hij het niet moet weten. Als hij 'neenee' zou zeggen, betekent het dat hij het wel heeft gedaan. 'niets niets' betekent dat hij iets van plan is. Je moet hem maar kennen en je kan hem heel vlug door hebben. 
"Echt niets, mag ik niet meer uit met hem ofzo?" zei Mo. "jawel, maar je bent iets van plan." zei ik. "Oke, wil je weten? Ik ga hem uitvragen over jou, ik zeg je jongens zijn niet te vertrouwen." zei hij. "Ah je weet het toch." zei ik hem. "Ha ha ha" lachte hij sarcastisch. "Doe maar gewoon oke Mo?" zei ik. Ik zag hem even denken. "Kijk, Rania, je bent mijn zusje, niemand speelt met mijn zusje, ik vermoord die." zei Mo. Ondertussen kwamen we aan bij ons thuis en liepen de gang binnen. "Wat zeg je nou, spelen? Hij zit gewoon bij mij in de klas, hoe kan hij nou spelen?" vroeg ik met opgetrokken wenkbrauw. "Misschien, beter voorkomen dan genezen he Rania." en hij wierp me een knipoogje. Hij liep door naar de woonkamer en ik stond nog te schijten in me broek. Wat is Mo van plan? Ik trok al bevend me jas uit en nam me schooltas mee naar de woonkamer en groette me ouders. Daar naast zat Mo me inspecterend te bekijken. Zou het opvallen dat mijn knin knikken? Ik liep maar weg naar boven, opende me slaapkamerdeur en gooide me schooltas in de hoek en liet me vallen op me bed. Ik ging terug naar me schooltas want mijn telefoon zit er in. Ik keek naar het scherm om te zien naar gemiste oproepen of berichtjes maar niets. Voor ik me ogen van het schermpje kon halen, hield me blik me vast bij de naam Khalid. Khalid belde juist.  :grote grijns: 

To Be Continued ...

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

:nijn:   :nijn:  meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer  :nijn:   :nijn: 

 :duim: je bent goed bezig meid!!!!  :duim:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Hoiii

Je Doet Het Fantastischhh ik wil meer schatje En VLUGGG  :puh:  haha Dikke Zoen

----------


## meryemo

eeeey

Je hebt een nieuwe fan bijgekrege  :knipoog:  

Een supergoed verhaal!!!! Is dit echt allemaal gebeurd!!!
Een spannend leventje  :knipoog:  


Ga zeker verder

groetjes 

Meryem

----------


## ladyke

Dag schatjes  :blauwe kus: 
Alles goed met jullie? 

Sweetest girl & BrokenGirl 
Leuke reacties laten jullie hier achter. 
Jullie zijn echt mijn meisjes. Love yaaaaa 

meryemo 
Eerst wil ik je van harte welkom heten bij mijn verhaal.
Het doet me echt plezier te horen dat je mijn verhaaltje leest en bovendien nog supergoed vind. 
Om te antwoorden op je vraag: Dit verhaal is inderdaad waargebeurd. Het heeft zich 3 jaar geleden afgespeelt, toen ik dus nog op school zat.
En of het spannend was, in vergelijking tot nu was het wel spannend jah.
Schooltijd was eigelijk wel leuk, als ik zo bekijk.
Wat doe jij in je leven?


Zo ladies, ik zet er zo het volgend stukje op. En moge ik dan weer leuke reacties van jullie lezen.  :grote grijns:

----------


## Siham111

Iwa meid ik zie dat je online bent wil je hefek vervolg zetten sokran..
xx SIham  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## ladyke

Khalid belde juist.  :grote grijns: 
Zonder aarzelen nam ik het oproep aan.
Het begon met: "Hallo, leef je nog? Hahaha" waarop hij antwoordde met: "Haha, wou je net hetzelfde vragen." "Ja dus we leven allebei nog. Goed om te horen. Ewa, alles kits?" vroeg ik. "Ja, hmdl en met jou?" antwoordde hij. We spraken nog even over van alles en nog wat, maakten grapjes, lachten tot hij weer begon over me broer.
"Ewa, wat een rare broer heb jij zeg!" zei hij. "waahahaha, je bent hier wel bezig tegen ze zusje h!" zei ik. "Hahah, ja weet ik wel, maar ik zeg je maar, je hebt rare broer. Ik dacht nu klopt hij mij neer, maar hij vraagt me om samen uit te gaan hahaha, ik had het me niet erger kunnen voorstellen." en hij begon kapot te lachen. Ik moest natuurlijk ook lachen om zijn commentaar. "Wacht, geef ik hem even door en kun je het hem zelf zeggen." Weer begonnen we te lachen. "Wat zou ik aantrekken als Mo straks om mij komt hahaha" zei hij. "Een pijnvrij kostuum!" was mijn antwoord. Na een halfuurtje hebben gesproken namen we afscheid. Ik moest nog rotho (rituele wassing) doen en bidden. Dus ik zocht naar mijn marokaans kleedje in mijn kast en trok het aan. Mijn telefoontje pak ik zoals altijd mee en liep mijn kamer uit. Aan de badkamer aangekomen, kwam Najim eruit met 2 potten gel in zijn haar. Netjes opgemaakt en een big smile op zijn gezicht. s' Morgens heb ik anders gezien, maar ik ben blij dat me broers gelukkig direct terug overeen komen. "Waarom ben jij zo opgewekt?" vroeg ik Najim. Najim keek met open mond en open ogen naar mij en doet alsof ik iets heel belangrijks ben vergeten, een trouw ofzo. "Weet je het nog niet?" zei hij. Hij maakte me nieuwschierig, ik maakte me al zorgen wat ik moest aantrekken. "Zeg dan, zeg dan!" zei ik terwijl ik ongeduldig sprong. "Weet je het echt niet?" zei Najim weer. "Waarom doe je zo, vertel vlug!" zei ik weer. Weer keek hij me aan met open mond. "Verteeeel!!!" riep ik ongeduldig. "Oke, oke." begon hij. "Het is wel volgende week me verjaardag he!" riep hij. "Tzzz, ik had nog een week tijd om me dat te herrinneren." en liep boos de badkamer in. Al die hartkloppingen voor niets! Ik sloeg de deur hard dicht en hoorde Najim nog zeggen: "Zorg maar dat je iets leuks voor me hebt." 

Ik keek in de bevlekte spiegel, spatten van gel, de wasbak vuil, allemaal kleine haartjes in. Oja, Najim begint zich te scheren, die drol. Ik begon maar de wasbak met water lopen want kan niet lang in een vuile badkamer zitten. Als de woonkamer vuil zou zijn, zou ik het me nog niet erg aantrekken als de badkamer vuil is. Ik trok me kleedje naar boven en stak het uiteinde van me kleedje in mijn onderbroek.
Ik spoot wat instanet op de spiegel en begon deze hardnekkig te schrobben tot ik mezelf er weer in zag. Ik dweilde het water naar de afvoerpijp en trok daarna mijn kleedje helemaal uit. Begon het rituele wassing te verrichten en stapte dan uit het bad. Deed me kleedje weer aan en zeg de shahada. Ik verliet de badkamer en liep naar mijn kamer waar ik het gebed verrichte. Daarna liep ik weer naar de beneden, richting keuken en zocht wat om te eten. Mijn moeder had lekkere spaghetti gemaakt en smulde heel me bord leeg terwijl ik mijn lievelingssoap bekijk, toen opeens de bel ging.
Ik riep dat er iemand de deur moest opendoen, want ik wou niets missen. Maar zoals verwacht "hoorden" ze me niet. Dus moest ik wel opstaan van mijn luie kont en liep richting de voordeur. Ik piepte even door het gordijn als een oud vrouwtje en zag Lamya, Loubna en haar moeder buiten staan. Er verscheen een brede glimlach op me gezicht en deed de deur zo snel mogelijk open en verwelkomde ze met: "Hier geen 3 koningen gewenst!" Lamya en Loubna lachten zich een bult en achter me hoorde ik me moeder die juist haar zafraanhanden afkuiste aan haar short die ze om had, de bezoekers groeten. In me eigen dacht ik van mamaaaa. De meisjes komen binnen en we liepen voorop naar de woonkamer toe gevolgd door de twee vrouwen die elkaar nog opeten van het zoenen.
"hahah edjoe3, ben je nog aan het eten jah?" zei Loubna. Lamya en ik moesten lachen. "Meisjes ik moet jullie zoveel vertellen. Kom naar boven." en trekte ze bij hun handen de trappen op. Sloot me deur van me kamer achter me dicht en sprong bij ze op bed. 
Ik begon met dat ze gelijk hadden, over Khalid en ik, dat er inderdaad een kleine ruzie was tussen ons. Loubna: "Ik wist het wel!" Ik vertelde hun hoe het kwam en wanneer het begon. Daarbij weten ze ook de echte reden waarom ik na school zonder iets te zeggen, de hoek om liep. Ook vertelde ik ze de feiten die gebeurt zijn toen ik en Khalid door Mo zijn betrapt. Ze moesten eerst lachen en daarna zeiden ze dat ze het wel hebben zien aankomen. Het moest ooit eens gebeuren, we gaan alle dagen samen naar huis en ik dacht dat Mo of iemand anders ons nooit zouden zien? Ze hadden wel gelijk, maar wat ze nog niet weten is dat Mo nog diezelfde moment gevraagd heeft om samen uit te gaan. Met open mond keken ze me aan. "Oh, is dat een nieuwe broek daar?" zei Loubna. Ik keek de kant op waar ze wees, verbaasd, want wist zelf niet dat ik een nieuwe broek had. Ik zag niets en hoorde Loubna lachen. "Hahaha, was maar een grapje. Je moet je gezicht eens gezien hebben." zei Loubna. Ik gooide een kussen op haar gezicht en zei: "waar was dat goed voor?" waarop zij antwoordde met: "Jah, je was te serieus bezig met je verhaal. Alles is toch goed, wat maak je je nu druk om?" zei Loubna. Loubna ziet altijd het zonnetje schijnen. Maar wat ze niet weet is dat Mo wel iets van plan is. Toen ik het hun zei, keek Loubna iets serieuzer. Op dat moment kwam Mo mijn kamer binnengewandeld. 

"Ewa, Rania, zie ik er goed uit?" zei hij terwijl hij zijn eigen bestudeerde. Er volgde een moment stilte en toen hij opkeek zag hij de meisjes. "Heeee, meisjes, jullie zijn hier ook. Had jullie echt niet gezien." en hij kwam naar ze toe lopen en groette de meisjes. "Jah, je was te druk bezig met je eigen." antwoorde Lamya. We moesten lachen en Mo natuurlijk ook. "Jaja, ewa dan kunnen jullie mij ook zeggen hoe ik eruit zie." zei Mo weer. "Waarom? Als we je zeggen dat je er goed uitziet, zeg je toch maar dat je het weet. Dus waarom moet ik je het nog zeggen." zei Lamya weer. "Jah, daar heb je gelijk in." zei Mo. "En jij, Loubna wat vind jij ervan he?" en richte zijn blik op Loubna. Hij weet dat Loubna verlegen is van hem, hij doet dat express. Hij kickt erop als een meisje rode wangen krijgt van hem. Dus ik gooide dezelfde kussen die ik naar Loubna gegooid heb eerder, nu naar Mo. De meisjes moesten weer eens lachen. "jaja, je bent gewoon jaloers, ik zie er goed uit en je wilt het verpesten." zei Mo dan. Keek nogmaals in de grote spiegel achter hem en keek dan weer onze kant op en trok zijn wenkbrauwen meerdere malen op en neer.  :stout:  Om te zeggen dat hij er goed uitziet. In me hoofd dacht ik, sluwe vos, als je maar niets van plan bent, zijn blik zegt eigelijk al veel. Hij is echt wel iets van plan. Daar zal ik later maar moeten achterkomen. Hij verliet me kamer en wij keken elkaar bangelijk aan. 

We gingen maar eens naar beneden voor ze iets zouden denken. Als we beneden aankomen zien we dat het eten is geserveerd. We zetten ons erbij en genoten van het heerlijke eten dat me moeder heeft klaar gemaakt.  

To Be Continued ..

----------


## ladyke

hey siham
ik hoop dat alles goed met je gaat.

bedankt voor je leuke reactie 
hierzo heb je het volgend stukje.  :blauwe kus:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Meeeeeeeeerrrr  :brozac:   :Smilie:   :ergleuk:

----------


## Siham111

Ja met mij gaat het prima en met jou!!  :knipoog:  
Je kan echt mooie verhalen schrijven ga zo door meid  :duim:  
Boesa

----------


## moemoe

lieve ladyke .. weet dat ik jou verhaal nog steeds volg..  :knipoog:  en je doet het nog steeds goed  :duim:  dikke boussa.. van moemoeke!!!

----------


## ladyke

Lieve schatjes 

BrokenGirl 
Zo meteen krijg je meeeeer schat.  :grote grijns: 
Keep it that way..  :knipoog:  

Siham111 
Ik ben blij te horen dat je het prima stelt. Zo ook ik dan.  :grote grijns: 
En natuurlijk ben ik ook apetrots omdat jij mijn verhaal mooi vindt.
Je vindt hier zo het volgend stukje.  :blauwe kus:  

moemoe 
Meid, zo lang geleden? Wat heb jij allemaal uitgestookt?
hoe dan ook, ik ben blij dat je terug bent en dat ik weer een fantastische reactie van jou mag lezen. 
Voor jou volgt er hier achter ook een stuk. 

[GLOW=red]Veel leesplezier ladies [/GLOW]

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

sneller snelleerrrr  :hihi:  Dikke Kus

----------


## Siham111

Sneller ja  :lekpuh:  Brokengirl jou verhaal is ook mooii meid  :knipoog:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

dank je wollah.. ik dacht echt dat niemand het intresseerde buiten ladyke ik heb aan haar veel steun gekregen en ik ben blij dat je het ook goed vindt, en dat je het leest  :player:

----------


## ladyke

Nadat we lekker ons buikje rond hebben gegeten, ruimden we de tafel op. "Ma3liech yemaa, wij gaan dat wel doen." zei ik me moeder en duwde haar op de zetel naast mijn tante. Dus Lamya en Loubna's moeder. Loubna keek op een vreemde manier naar mij, ik kon haar gedachten wel lezen. "Wij?" Ik moest lachen en ruimde de tafel verder af. Gevolgd door de meisjes met elk een plateau in hun handen. Ik legde de vuile borden in de afwasbak en keerde terug naar de woonkamer om de dranken mee te nemen. Toen ik terug in de keuken kwam, zag ik Lamya al aan de afwas beginnen. "Neee, je hoeft het niet te doen, je hebt mooie kleren aan." riep ik en wierp haar voor de grap een short. "Hahah, grapje, zal ik de afwas wel doen, ga jij maar daar op de stoel zitten." vervolgde ik. Lamya protesteerde en stond erop om de afwas te doen. Toen ik dichter bij haar kwam om haar vandaar weg te duwen, bedreigde ze me met een schuimende spons. Ik nam afstand met mijn handen in de lucht en liet haar maar doen, ik kan toch niet blijven dwingen h? Ondertussen ging ik de tafelrestjes opruimen in een bakje en gooide deze dan in de vuilbak. Pakte vervolgens een dweil en begon de water en schuim vanonder Lamya's voeten weg te geven. Lamya gaat eens de afwas doen.  :hihi:  Toen we hiermee klaren waren, gingen we terug richting de woonkamer waar we mijn moeder ons dankbaar zag aankijken. Ik knipoogde naar haar en we lieten ons alle drie tegelijkertijd vallen op de zetel tegenover de dames. Mo en Khalid was ik helemaal vergeten. We lachten met ons vijfjes over alles en nog wat en natuurlijk kwam soms het woord 'trouwen' 15 keer in 1 zin. Ze weten dat we nog jong zijn, maar ze konden maar proberen. Ze gaan ons nooit verplichten om met iemand te trouwen. Al zeker niet van Marokko, al die papierwerk. No way! Na een tijdje beneden bij de moeders te zitten voelde ik opeens de tril van mijn telefoon in mijn zak. Ik maakte gebaren naar de meisjes dat ze me moesten volgen. In de gang aangekomen haalde ik me telefoon uit me zak en keek naar mijn schermpje. Ik zag dat het 'priv' was. Ik liep naar boven en op de trappen nam ik het oproep aan. 
Rania: Allo?????
........: Salaam (duidelijk een mannestem)
Rania: Alikoem salaam
........: Alles goed?
Rania: ..... euhm.. jah hamd. en met jou?
........: Goed goed
Ondertussen keek ik de meisjes vreemd aan. Met opgetrokken schouders om te zeggen dat ik het ook niet weet.
Rania: Met wie spreek ik?
........: Herken je me dan niet meer?
Rania: Anders zou ik het niet vragen h meneer de slimme
........: Dus je herkent me niet, met hoeveel jongens praat je dan?
Rania: Gaat jou niets aan. Ofwel zeg je me wie je bent, ofwel leg ik af. Aan jou de keuze.
........: Gaan we het zo spelen? Rania! (Legde Nadruk op mijn naam)
Rania: Ja dat ben ik en wie ben jij? Vertel nu of ik haak af.
........: Je bent nogal een nieuwschierige h?
Rania: Zoals je wilt.
Ik haakte me toestel in en gooide het op bed waar ik, Lamya en Loubna al hadden plaatsgenomen. 
"Wie was het?" vroeg Loubna. "Ik weet het nog altijd niet." antwoordde ik. "Hij wil zijn naam niet zeggen, die kl**tzak." 
"Misschien is het Karim? Is toch lang geleden dat je hem gehoord hebt toch?" zei Lamya. "Youssef en Said is ook lang geleden, maar toch zou ik hun stem wel herkend hebben. Deze was volledig anders, had zelfs een hollands accentje." ging ik weer verder. "Oooh een kaaskopje die je belt. Kan nog leuk worden. Hihihih" lachte Loubna. Typisch Loubna. Onze woorden waren nog niet koud en mijn telefoontje rinkelde weer. Weer het priv-oproep. Ik besloot het toch maar aan te nemen en drukte op het groene knopje.

Rania: Ja?
........: Waarom leg je neer?
Rania: Waarom bel je terug?
........: Durf nog eens neer te leggen en je zal er spijt van krijgen.
Rania: Wil je me laten lachen ofzo?
........: Hang maar de grappige uit ja.
Rania: Zo, ik neem aan dat je je naam wilt zeggen?
........: ..... Ik denk het niet, moet je maar zelf weten.
Rania: Nee dus, nog een prettige dag verder. Daaaag!
Voor de tweede keer legde ik me telefoon neer. De onbekende soldaat heeft nog een paar keer te proberen bellen, maar mijn koppigheid was sterker. Zijn naam niet willen zeggen + mij nog bedreigen. 
De meisjes en ik babbelden door mijn beltoon heen tot ik een berichtje kreeg:

Vuile trut die je bent, wacht maar, ik heb je gewaarschuwd, ik pak je nog wel tot je je leven helemaal beu word!!! 

"Haahahahaha" ik moest er helemaal plat van liggen. Nog eens bedreigen, maar zo slim is ie niet, nu heb ik zijn nummer. Ik zoek er achter tot ik vind wie het is. Ik ga maken dat hij zijn leven beu word. De meisjes keken me bang aan. "Wat heb jij toch? Ben je magneet voor kl**tzakken ofzo? Eerst die rare van bij de mac (ze bedoelt de 'verloofde' kl**tzak) en nu deze die van het niets komt en je zit te bedreigen." zei Loubna. "Wees gerust, ik kom er wel achter wie het is en laat hem zien met wie hij bezig is. Desnoods schakel ik Mo erbij." zei ik zo zelfzeker mogelijk. "Jah, Mo hakt hem in mootjes, hahaha" lachtte Loubna. We moesten er allemaal om lachen. Om onze gedachten te verzetten surften we een beetje op het net en chatten op Msn. Niemand bekends te zien, dus we amuseerden ons wat met mensen die we niet echt kennen. Tot laat in de uurtjes. Tot als het weer tijd was voor de meisjes om naar huis te gaan. We hoorden ons moeder al roepen van onderaan de trappen. Wij gingen met z'n allen naar beneden en namen dikke afscheid van elkaar. Daarna schopte ik hen de deur uit. 

To Be Continued...

----------


## ladyke

Hihi BrokenGirl en Siham111  :melig2:  

Wauw, ik had jullie echt niet zo vlug hier verwacht. Maar ben heeeeel blij dat jullie hier weer bij zijn. Kijk hoe ik hier zit  :grote grijns: 

BrokenGirl, zoals Siham al gezegd heeft, heb je een heel mooi verhaal. Je krijgt mijn steun zolang je nodig hebt, want ik doe niets liever dat jou verhaaltje ook te volgen. Ga jij maar lekker ook verder.  :staart:  

Doei

----------


## meryemo

hey lady'ke

Weeral een super goed vervolg!!! (zoals altijd )

En om een antwoord te geven op jou vraag, ik zit nog op school. Mn laatste jaartje (eindelijk  :Smilie:  ). Ik ben eigenlijk met mijn GIP bezig, maar ik kon het niet laten om eens een kijkje te nemen.

Ga zeker verder en hou je nog goed

dikke kusjes

Meryem

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

OOhhh dank jee.. wil je dat ik verder ga?  :tik:  dan Moet EERST JIJ WEER VERDER.. want ik heb het al weer gelezen hahahhah  :Smilie:  
Dikke Kus Hou van Jullie

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

:strik:  IeEeEePs!!!!  :strik:  

zoals gewoonlijk een SUPER GOED vervolg!!!!!!!!!
I WANT MORE LADYKE!!!!!!!!!!

 :engel:  BiGg kIss  :engel:

----------


## ladyke

Hey schatjes  :boogie:  
Alles goed met jullie? 

Meryemo 
Bedankt voor je complimenten  :grote grijns: 
Hehe ocharme, bezig met je GIP, heb ik ook moeten doen, was echt criperen, en je maakt nog tijd vrij om mijn verhaaltje te lezen. Je bent toch zo een schat he. Ik hoop dat je erdoor zult zijn incha'allah. 

BrokenGirl 
Eerst en vooral, bedankt dat je een vervolgje op je verhaaltje hebt geplaatst. Was zoals verwacht weer fantastisch. Ik hoop dat er snel weer een leuke vervolgje komt.   :grote grijns: 

Sweetest_girl 
Haha ieeeeeps 
Fijn dat ik jou ook mag horen.  :grote grijns: 


Ik ga zo beginnen met het volgende stukje te plaatsen.
Ik hoop dat jullie het goed gaan vinden. Koesjes

----------


## ladyke

Nadat de meisjes en hun moeder vertrokken zijn, liepen ik en me moeder terug naar binnen. Te koud om hen nog te volgen tot ze de hoek om zijn. We liepen naar de woonkamer en wat me het eerste opvalt was de achterwerken van de mama's in de zetels gevormd. Ik trok het stof terug netjes omheen. Plaats het bloemstuk weer in het midden van het tafeltje en keek rechtvoor me uit waar onze schoolfoto van mij, Najim en Mo in het lager onderwijs op de tv stond. Ik vond het zo een belachelijke foto, wij allemaal trouwens, maar mijn moeder merkt het altijd op als we het van de tv weghalen en verstopten onder de zetel. Zij vond het dan ook altijd terug. Toen we uiteindelijk wisten dat het niets uithaalden, probeerde we het op een andere manier van die foto te geraken. Ik probeer dat mee te nemen naar mijn kamer en daar tussen mijn kledij te verstoppen. Najim probeert het soms door het raam te gooien, maar ik hield hem altijd tegen. Liever binnenshuis dat alleen wij dat zien, dan alle voorbijgangers het zouden zien. Mo probeert de oude belachelijke foto te verwisselen met een foto van hem van deze tijd. Maar mijn moeder merkt het altijd direct op. Ze houd van mijn geel, paars, groen jurkje met oranje haarbandje en Najim's grijze pyamatruitje en spleettandjes en natuurlijk Mo's schattige boskrullen.

To Be Continued ....

----------


## meryemo

eeeey lieve schat

Dit stukje vond ik echt grappig  :grote grijns:  

Ga zeker verder !!

Hou je nog goed

Dikke kusjes

Meryem

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Kort Maar Grappig Eh Lieverddd Ga Gauw Verderrr
dikke Kus En Trouwens Dat Vervolgje is Met PLEZIER geschreven  :maf2:

----------


## Siham111

Inderdaad dit stukje was grapig ga gauw verder meid!!!  :boeps:

----------


## ladyke

Hehehe lieverds

Bedankt voor jullie complimenten..
Ik weet dat het kort is maar er kwam iets tussen. behalve dat ik dringend naar de wc moest, kwam mijn tante weer op bezoek.  :grote grijns: 

Ik ga er zo het volgend stukje opplaatsen. Hopelijk vinden jullie deze ook goed.  :grote grijns:  

[GLOW=blue]Veel Leesplezier Ladies[/GLOW]

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Smehlie Meisjes.. moest ik even niet goed antwoorden ofzo.. ik wil hierbij melden.. Er is een Gezin uitgemoord En Die Personen Lagen Me Dicht Bij Het Hart.. Ik ben Namelijk Nu bezig met een liedje te schrijven zodat ik mijn zinnen kan verzetten.. Maar Vergeet Niet Dat ik blijf volgen.. en ze nog altijd even goed vindt.. Bedankt voor het begrip Dikke Kussen

----------


## ladyke

Ik nam de belachelijke foto in mijn handen en keek er lachend naar, zonder dat ik het besefte. Want ik herinnerde me terug aan deze tijd. De tijd dat je met jongetjes kon spelen, zonder in je achterhoofd je vader of broer met een hakmes in zijn handen. De tijd dat alles nog mocht en kon, zonder dat echt iemand je in de gaten hield. De tijd dat je nog naef, onschuldig en braaf was. De tijd dat je geen zorgen hoefde te maken over geld, jongens, geld en uiterlijk. Nu moet je altijd op je best zijn. Zonder deftige kledij ga je de deur niet uit. Zonder geld ga je de deur niet uit. Zonder in je achterhoofd je vader en broer, kan je niets gerust doen. Maar ze bedoelen het wel goed.  :oog:  
Zonder ik het wist, kwam me moeder uit de keuken gelopen en zag ze me waarschijnlijk nog altijd lachen naar de bruine, antieke kader met onze belachelijke foto erin. "Ewa iedjie, mien tahcheth? (ewa dochter, wat lach je?)" hoorde ik mijn moeder zeggen. Ik keek naar de kant waar het geluid vandaan kwam en zag me moeder dichterbij komen. Zij deed me terug herinneren aan die tijd. Ze vertelde me dat ik gek was op die geel, paars, groen jurkje. En die oranje haarband liet ik ook nooit los. Nu weet ik waarom ik op elke oude foto met die oranje haarband stond. We lachten om Najim's spleettandjes, stond hem wel schattig moet ik toegeven. Maar gelukkig is Najim opgegroeid tot die knappe 15 jarige (volgende week 16-jarige) stoere kerel met mooie tanden van nu. Al hamdoulilah. En Mo heeft zijn krullen nog steeds. Nu iets korter thank god. Nu zie je gelukkig zijn bruine ogen die hem zo mysterieus maken. Ook vertelde me moeder dat ik vroeger mijn kousenbroek altijd uit doe onder tafel. Ik weet ook niet wat het te maken heeft met die foto, ik hoop maar dat ik mijn kousenbroek niet voor de schoolfotograaf heb uitgedaan. Na wat gelachen te hebben met mijn moeder, besloten we om te gaan slapen. Alleen was Najim nog niet thuis. Ik wist het wel, ik moest hem bellen, want me moeder maakt haar zorgen. Altijd loopt ze heen en weer van de gang naar de woonkamer tot Najim thuiskwam. En als me moeder hem gaat zeggen dat hij vroeger naar huis moest komen, blijft hij een uur langer weg. Soms maak ik ruzie met Najim over zijn telaatkomingen. Ik zie me moeder niet graag zo. Hoe dan ook, ik belde hem op om te zeggen dat hij naar huis moest komen. "Direct direct" hoorde ik aan de andere kant van de lijn, op de achtergrond hoorde ik luid muziek. Voor ik nog iets kon zeggen had hij al neergelegd. Ik maakte me moeder gerust en zei dat hij nog even met vrienden iets gaan drinken is. Me moeder natuurlijk zeggen: "wat is er nu nog open?" Ik moest lachen en vertelde haar dat alles nog open is. Zij maakte dan weer de opmerking: "heeft hij thuis geen drinken ofzo?" Weer moest ik lachen. Op dat moment hoorde we iemand met de auto slepen voor ons deur. Ik en me moeder hielden ons hart vast. Met veel kabaal en luid roepen en tieren hoorde we iemand aanbellen. Voorzichtig gingen we al samen geplakt, ik aan me moeders kleedje vasthoudend en zij aan mijn schouders naar de deur. We keken door het gordijntje naar buiten en zagen Najim met brede glimlach kijken naar ons. Me moeder kon haar woede niet verbergen. Doet de deur open en haalde Najim binnen. Me moeder haalde naar hem uit, waarom dat hij zo wild moest doen, en zo laat thuis komt natuurlijk. Dat hij niet met zo jongens uit moest gaan en dat hij voorzichter moet zijn. Na wat typisch marokaanse preken kwam mijn beurt. Daarna kreeg ik dorst en liep ik naar de keuken om te drinken. Daarna ging ik gaan slapen. Het was een zware dag. Voor ik in me bedje kon kruipen voelde ik me telefoon bellen. ik keek om mijn schermpje en zag 'Youssef' staan. .....

to be continued. .

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Meer  :frons:

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door _BrokenGirl__ 
> *Smehlie Meisjes.. moest ik even niet goed antwoorden ofzo.. ik wil hierbij melden.. Er is een Gezin uitgemoord En Die Personen Lagen Me Dicht Bij Het Hart.. Ik ben Namelijk Nu bezig met een liedje te schrijven zodat ik mijn zinnen kan verzetten.. Maar Vergeet Niet Dat ik blijf volgen.. en ze nog altijd even goed vindt.. Bedankt voor het begrip Dikke Kussen*


Ooooh schat, een hele gezin? Ik heb er geen woorden voor. 
Hoe komt het? Wil je het vertellen? Ik ben er om naar jou te luisteren.
Ik hoop dat je je gedachten kunt verzetten. 
Ik hoop ook dat jij er vlug erboven op komt.

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Elaba,

Jah.. Ze hadden al veel problemen..
De vader verkrachte altijd het meisje van 7 jaar.. 
Dus ze waren gescheiden en de moeder had hem aangegeven..
De man kwam eens op bezoek voor zijn zonen en hij sloot ze allemaal op in het huis.. plakte alles af en stak stookvuurtjes aan zodat ze alle 5 stikte.. dit is kort uitgelegd.. later zal ik er wel meer over vertellen.. 
ik ben er echt niet goed van.. Als je ooit met mij prive wil spreken ofzo dan moet je het me maar zeggen.. dan geef ik mijn adres via een of andere manier door naar je.. want wil niet openbaar alles kwijt.. wie ik ben enz.. je zal me wel begrijpen.. bedankt dat je er voor me bent.. ik zit echt in een moeilijke periode nu.. Ik Kende Het Gezin Heel Goed Ze kwamen altijd met hun problemen naar mij.. En het geeft me echt een raar gevoel.. Alvast bedankt voor er te zijn.. Dikke Kus

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

zoo erg  :frons:  je hebt nu eenmaal gestoorde mensen

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Jah idd.. Maar Ik Zie dat je van St-niklaas bent?
Dikke Kus.. Ik Ben Er Echt Kapot Van.. Het Spijt Me..

----------


## ladyke

hey schat, als je wil kan je er altijd met mij over praten, misschien dat je je dan beter voelt. Als je het goed vind, hoef je maar je msn-adres priv te sturen en ik voeg je toe, dan praten we daar verder. 

Als je niet wilt ofzo, ik begrijp je volledig. Dan hoop ik gewoon dat je je vlug weer beter voelt. Moge Allah over je waken Incha'Allah. 

To BrokenGirl - From Ladyke

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

ja ik ben van sint-niklaas jij ook ?

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Ik Kom Van Temse Dikke Kusss

----------


## meryemo

eeeey

BrokenGirl, kvind het heel spijtig voor jou!!! Hou je zeker goed in deze moeilijke periode.


Ladyke, jou vervolgje was heel goed. xjes

Dikke kusjes

Meryem

----------


## ladyke

Dank je meiden...  :blauwe kus: 

Ik ga er zo een vervolgje plaatsen.
I hope y'all like it

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Bedankt Voor De Steun Wollah kan Ik nu Echt gebruiken.. Ladyke Hoe Kan Ik Zo Een Prive Mail STuren Heen Je ? Want Ik Ken dat niet zo goed Dikke Kus

----------


## ladyke

ik keek om mijn schermpje en zag 'Youssef' staan. Ooh dat is een tijdje geleden dat ik hem nog gehoord heb. Ik negeer hem op Msn, ik bel niet, hij heeft lang niet gebeld. En nu belt hij terug? Zou ik oppakken of toch niet? Dacht ik hele tijd bij mezelf. Wat zou hij te zeggen hebben. Wil ik het wel weten? Al die vragen kwamen bij me op. Ik besloot om toch maar op te pakken. Ik schraapte me keel en voor ik op de groene knop kon drukken was het rinkelen gestopt. Oei, hij zal nu me belachelijke antwoordapparaat horen: "Hey dit is Rania's antwoordapparaat, momenteel ben ik onbereikbaar. Laat naam en nummer achter en ik bel zo snel mogelijk terug. Toch bedankt om te proberen hehe." 
Opeens belde hij weer terug. Weer moest ik twijfelen of ik wel zou opnemen. Ik twijfel niet graag, dus heb ik maar direct op het groene knopje gedrukt.
Rania: Salaam
Youssef: Salaam schoonheid
Rania: Hey Youssef, alles goed?
Youssef: Ja hamd. en met jou?
Rania: ja goed hamd.
Youssef: Ewa zo lang geleden, je laat niets meer van je horen?
Rania: Ja ewa ik had het dan ook zo druk. En hoe kwam het bij jou?
Youssef: Ik wou je wel bellen, maar durfde niet goed.
(Ik heb nog nooit een jongen horen zeggen dat hij niet durft.)
Rania: Ooh, maar dat is geen probleem hoor.
Youssef: Haha had ik het geweten, had ik je gebeld hoor.
Rania: Haha
Youssef: ewa wat doe je allemaal de laatste tijd?
Rania: School zoals altijd, lol maken, beetje werken.
Youssef: Ooh, werk je?
Rania: Gewoon af en toe eens in het weekend als verkoopster in CoolCat.
Youssef: Zaterdag?
Rania: Ja en soms vrijdag ook, dan ben ik gedaan om 15.30 en mag ik tot 18.00 gaan werken.
Youssef: klinkt leuk. Mag ik je eens komen bezoeken?
Rania: als je dan iets koopt  :duivels:  
Youssef: haha geen enkel probleem.
Rania: ewa wat doe jij dan de laatste tijd?
Youssef: Ik zoek werk, maar krijg er maar geen. Die stomme interims zeggen me altijd dat ze wel gaan bellen. Ik wacht nu 2 maand op hun telefoontje.
Rania: hahaha je moet altijd eens binnenspringen tot ze je beu zijn, gaan ze je wel werken geven, haha.
Youssef: wollah wel, ik ga da doen.
Rania: wat zoek je eigelijk?
Youssef: gewoon, liefst iets met auto's ofzo, mag ook fabriek zijn, ik wil gewoon werken, heb het geld nodig.
Rania: ja wie niet, wat ben je dan van plan?
Youssef: ik wil een bmw kopen. 
Rania: mag je nog lang werken. 
Youssef: ik weet het, daarmee dat ik nu wil beginnen.
Rania: je mag altijd onze vuilniszakken buiten gaan zetten, verdien je 1 euro per keer.  :grote grijns: 
Youssef: hahaha als ik maar in je buurt kom 
Rania: hahaha wat bedoel je daarmee? dat ik de vuilniszak ben?
Youssef: hahaha nee dat jij mij die vuilniszakken doorgeeft en ik in je mooie ogen kan kijken.
Rania:  :grote grijns:  oke
Youssef: Hey, wat was dat allemaal de vorige keer, met Khalid en Said in de stad?
Rania: ik weet het ook niet, we kwamen elkaar allemaal gewoon tegen he.
Youssef: echt he ik wist gewoon niet meer wat ik moest zeggen. Dan kwam jij af met Msn, Msn dit en dat. Bedankt echt waar. 
Rania: Ja Msn, dat is toch waar. En waarvoor moet je me bedanken? Wil je niet dat Khalid het weet ofzo?
Youssef: Neenee, ik wou gewoon niet dat hij wat verkeerd denkt ofzo.
Rania: Pff.. wat moet hij denken

Zo waren we een tijdje bezig, tot het al heel laat in de nacht was. Ik begon moe te worden en wou slapen. Morgen is het zaterdag, maar ik moest werken, ze riepen me gewoon zelf op wanneer ik moest gaan.
Youssef vroeg nog of we weer eens gingen afspreken, maar ik wou het niet. Hij bleef aandringen, maar ik hield voet bij stuk.  :sniper:  
We namen afscheid en we haakten tegelijkertijd af. Ik deed mijn telefoontje onder me kussen en draaide me om, trok het deken over me hoofd en viel in een diepe slaap.

Tot diep in de nacht, iemand me wakker belde. Ik haalde met slaperige ogen mijn telefoontje onder mijn kussen vandaan en keek op mijn scherm wie het zou zijn. Ik zag 'Mo' staan. Ik weet dat ik nu de deur moest gaan openen. Dus ik stond met moeite op, trok me kamerjas aan, want met onderbroek kon ik niet opendoen, trok me warme sloefjes aan en scheurde naar beneden. Met mijn haar in de lucht en slaperige ogen deed ik de deur open. Mo kwam al lachend binnen. Heb ik Khalid nu in die auto zien wegrijden? Maakt niet uit, ik wil slapen. 
"Bedankt Rania." zei Mo. "Jaja" zei ik terug. Al wiebelend als een pinquin scheurde ik terug naar de trappen, waar ik uren deed per trede. Ik scheurde dan weer verder naar mijn kamer, deed me deur achter me dicht en trok me kamerjas uit en deze viel neer op de grond. Mijn sloefjes uit en kroop in me lekkere warme nest. Ik viel weer in een diepe slaap.

Volgende morgen.

De zon scheen recht door me gordijnen op me gezicht, waarop ik niet anders kon dan deken over me hoofd te slaan. Ik wou verder slapen, maar dat ging moeilijk. Telkens hoorde ik voetstappen heen en weer op de trappen. Ik trok met een zucht de deken van me af en keek recht naar mijn klok in de kamer. Ik zag dat de kleine wijzer op 1 stond en de grote wijzer op 5. Het was dus 13.25. Ik schrok wakker en kwam overeind in me bed, om het duidelijker te zien. Ik had wel degelijk gelijk. Het was bijna 13.30 en ik lag nog in bed. Wonder dat me moeder me niet wakker gemaakt heeft. Ze liet me echt slapen. Ik stond op, trok me marokaans kleedje weer aan, me sloefjes en raapte me kamerjas van de grond en gooide deze op me bed. Ik liep mijn kamer uit en daar zag ik Najim heen en weer lopen van beneden naar zijn kamer. "Dus jij zit hier als een idioot te ijsberen?" zei ik hem. "Ook een goeiemorgen Rania, of moet ik zeggen middag? hihi" zei Najim. "Wat mankeert jou man? Waarom loop je heen en weer?" vroeg ik voor de tweede keer. "Ja, ik ging juist weg, maar telkens ik aan de deur kom, herinner ik me iets dat ik ben vergeten." antwoordde hij. "Waar ga je?" vroeg ik. "Naar me vriendin.  :grote grijns:  " antwoordde hij. "Ooh, daarom." Ik liep maar naar beneden. Tot er opeens iemand raasde over de trappen naast mij. "Vergeet me verjaardag niet he" hoorde ik Najim roepen. Jah als hij dat gaat blijven zeggen, kan ik het moeilijk vergeten, maar dat is zijn bedoeling. Ik liep naar de woonkamer. Groete me ouders en liep door naar de keuken. Ik zag dat me vader naar de bakker is geweest voor mijn favoriete koffiekoeken  :grote grijns:  Al gauw warmde ik melk op en goot deze in mijn favoriete mok. In een dienblad serveerde ik mijn ontbijt en liep ik terug naar de woonkamer. Nam plaats naast me vader en begon te eten.


To Be Continued

----------


## ladyke

BrokenGirl

Ik ken het hier ook niet echt goed, maar ik heb geprobeerd je een bericht te sturen. 
Als je het wilt lezen, moet je op 'Mijn hoekje' klikken. Vandaar naar 'Prikbord Mail' en dan 'Prikbord Mail Lezen' .

Veel succes!  :strik:

----------


## meryemo

eey

Goed vervolgje  :tik:  

Dikke kusjes 

Meryem

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

sorry Voor MIj Korte Reacties..
Doe Maar Gauw verder 
Dikke Kus  :huil:

----------


## moemoe

ECHT sorry da k zo weinig reacties geef.. tis gewoon zo da k echt een bizzy life heb  :grote grijns:  maar ik maak telkens wel tijd om jou vervolgjeste lezen hoor lieverd.. Ik ben gewoonweg gek op je verhaal  :Smilie:  dus doe verder lieverd ... 

dikke boussa van moemoeke  :blauwe kus:  mmmwaauh

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

w8 op je vervolgje!  :blij:  

 :engel:  bIg kIsS  :engel:

----------


## Siham111

heeJ meid mOoiie vervolg ik wacht op de volgende  :Smilie:  
bOesa Siham..

----------


## mocro-nadia

k heb je hele verhaal geleze, egt toppe :grote grijns:  
ga zo door :Smilie: 


nadiaaaaaaaaaaaa:P

----------


## ladyke

Hey schatjes  :grote grijns: 
alles goed met jullie? 

meryemo 
Bedankt lieve schat voor je leuke reactie en je complimentje.
Je laat altijd een glimlach op me gezicht verschijnen.  :grote grijns:  

BrokenGirl 
Ik hoop dat alles weer goed met je gaat ondertussen.
Ik wens je veel geduld en sterkte toe meid.
Toch bedankt voor je reactie in deze voor jou moeilijke periode. 

moemoe 
Bizzy bizzy girl  :melig2:  
Ik ben blij te horen dat je tijd vrij maakt voor mijn verhaaltje en zelfs reactie geeft. Ik ben ook gek op jou dus wens ik je veel geluk toe met je bizzy life  :blij:   

SwEeTeSt_ gIrL 
Ook jij bedankt voor je leuke reactie.
Ik hoop dat ik je niet te lang heb laten wachten. 
swEaTy  :blauwe kus:  

Siham111 
Jij laat ook leuke reacties achter. Ik lees ze graag.
Het volgende deeltje is onderweg  :Smilie:  Ik hoop dat je het leuk gaat vinden. 

mocro-nadia 
Eerst en vooral wil ik je van harte welkom heten bij mijn verhaaltje en je bedanken voor het lezen ervan. Er is niets fijner dan dat iemand heel je verhaaltje leest en leuk reageert.  :blauwe kus:  

Bedankt allemaal lieve schatjes, ik ga zo snel mogelijk het volgend deeltje plaatsen. Ik hoop dat jullie het allemaal leuk gaan vinden.   

[GLOW=deeppink]Veel Leesplezier xXxXx[/GLOW]

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

:blij:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Ookal heb ik het nu moeilijk dat wil niet zeggen dat jouw verhaal me niet meer intresseerd hoor lieverd ! Het leven moet door ookal is het moeilijk omdat ik iemand aan mijn zij voor goed kwijt ben.. maar jah.. dikke Zoen en doe gauw verder

----------


## ladyke

Mmm het is zaterdag. Zalig! Mijn vader zat naast mij 'al jazeera' kijken. Ik keek door de tv te denken wat ik zou doen vandaag. Het zonnetje is er eindelijk door gekomen en het is al midden mei. De school is bijna om en het was ook bijna tijd voor Marokko. Je hoort iedereen erover praten, op school, buiten: bijna vakantie, Marokkoooo here I come en ga jij ook dit jaar? Blablabla.. eigelijk dezelfde vragen als vorig jaar en de jaar daarvoor enzo verder. Ik kan even goed een recordertje laten afspelen met dezelfde antwoorden op. We gingen toch elk jaar naar Marokko. Maar goed, los daarvan viel het allemaal nog netjes mee. Ik ruimde me restjes op en breng deze naar de keuken, doe mijn afwas en ging me moeder beetje helpen. Wat er nog te helpen viel, want eigelijk om 14.00 is meestal het werk al gedaan. Meskina mijn moeder is altijd zo vroeg op en begint meteen aan het werk terwijl ik nog lig te snurken. 
Ik liep naar boven, keek op mijn telefoontje die in mijn bh-la lag, want daar weet ik zeker dat niemand daar naar kijkt. Maar tevergeefs ik zag geen oproepen gemist of berichtjes  :frons:  Ik zette me op mijn stoel en doe de pc aan. Meld mij eerst bij Msn offline. Als ik zag dat Youssef en Lamya ook online zijn verander ik me status ook naar online. Al gauw sprak iemand mij aan. Als ik keek wie het was zag ik dat ik toegevoegd werd bij een gesprek. Het gesprek van Lamya en Youssef. 
Het ging als volgt:

Lamya: ela schatje, ben je wakker hihi
Youssef: je mag haar geen schatje noemen, zij is mijn schat!
Lamya: Oke oke Youssef, zij is mijn schat van toen we geboren waren. En dan komt meneer Youssef van het niets en gaat mij beletten?
Youssef: hahaha ze heeft nu iemand anders nodig in haar leven, ze is jou beu  :tong uitsteken: 
Lamya: ooh, is dat zo Rania?  :frons: 
................. (Ondertussen was ik even mijn gordijnen aan het opendoen en bleven mijn ogen plakken bij die mooie mercedes die zachtjes voorbij reed.) 
Lamya: Raniaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Youssef: hahaha zie je wel, ze antwoordt zelfs niet meer op jou. Kijk ik zal haar wel even roepen. Raniaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
................. (de mercedes was nu uit mijn zicht en ging ploffend zitten op mijn stoel. Begon te lezen wat er gezegd werd.)
Rania: jah ben er
Youssef: haha zie je wel  :tong uitsteken: 
Lamya: oooh rania, wacht maar.
Rania: ook een goeiemorgen allemaal
Youssef: hahaha goeiemorgen? Het is al bijna 15.00
Rania:  :blozen:  dan nog, ik heb jullie vanmorgend niet gehoord dus ik zeg het nu.
Lamya: haha Rania, je bent nu pas wakker geworden ja haha
Youssef: hahahah
Rania: niet waar, ik had dingens te doen. Maar hoe dan ook, hoe gaat het met jullie?
Youssef: goed goed hamd. en met jou?
Lamya: goed hamd.
Rania: ja goed hamd. Hebben jullie plannen?
Lamya: niet echt
Rania: ooh goed, ga je dan met mij mee stappen?
Youssef: ik wil wel met je mee stappen.
Lamya: ja is goed, heb anders toch niets te doen.
Rania: haha Youssef, als ik jou nodig heb, zal ik je wel laten weten.
Youssef: haha oke dan.
Rania: tof Lamya, zie ik je dan binnen uurtje?
Youssef: wat gaan jullie doen meisjes?
Rania: haha zijn niet jou zaak  :tong uitsteken: 
Youssef: ooh, je hebt geheimen voor mij.
Rania: altijd toch
Youssef: ik zal het onthouden
Lamya: hahah Youssef ocharme
Youssef: ik wou eens samen met jullie iets gaan drinken.
Rania: haha no way
Lamya: leuk
Rania: haha Lamya zotteken
Lamya: schatjes ik ga jullie laten, Loubna gaat er even op en ik ga me klaarmaken.
Youssef: Jullie gaan toch binnen uurtje vertrekken?
Rania: haha Lamya moet nog langs Extreme Makeover  :tong uitsteken: 
Youssef: hahahaha
Lamya: hahah Rania, ik pak je straks wel terug  :tong uitsteken: 
Rania: haha ik begin te plassen in mijn broek.
Lamya: we zullen zien, ale dan tot later he 
Youssef: tot later Lamya, groetjes aan Loubna
Lamya: zal ik doen, kusjes

*Lamya heeft het gesprek verlaten*

Rania: ja van mij ook, doei tot straks
Youssef: hahaha te laat! 
Rania:  :blozen:  jah 
Youssef: ewa Rania, is lang geleden dat ik jou nog gehoord heb he
Rania: haha gisteren nog
Youssef: ja maar lijkt voor mij een eeuwigheid geleden
Rania: ooh, wat schattig
Youssef:  :blozen:  ik weet het
Rania: hahah niet stoer doen he
Youssef: nee nee
Rania: euhm.. Youssef ik ga je ook moeten laten
Youssef: ooh, nu laten jullie mij allebei in de steek  :frons: 
Rania: jah ik spreek je nog wel 
Youssef: Incha'Allah
Rania: Incha'Allah tot later
Youssef: daag :roos:

Ik meldde me af want eigelijk weet ik niet echt wat nog te zeggen tegen hem. Ik hield me even bezig met wat sites en ging me dan klaarmaken. Ik keek in mijn kast wat ik zou aantrekken, het weertje hier vertrouwde ik niet helemaal dus iets met mouwen en een jileetje neem ik mee. Ik nam mijn donkerblauwe jeansbroek met beige schijn uit de kast, een zwart truitje en en mijn beige jileetje. Mijn zwarte schoenen stonden beneden in de gang. Ik gooide de kleren die ik zou aantrekken op mijn bed en verliet mijn kamer en ging door naar de badkamer. Ik waste even mijn gezicht met een speciaal crme want ik begon beetje uitslag te krijgen. Dus beter snel erbij zijn dan dat het te laat zou zijn. Ik spoelde met overvloed water en droogde me gezicht heel goed af. Toen ik daarna op het doosje keek zag ik dat ik het moest gebruiken voor het slapengaan. Oei! Maakt niet uit, wat zou het doen 1x verkeerd gebruikt. Ik kamde me haren uit de knopen en ging weer naar mijn kamer. Mijn broertje Najim trof ik weer aan voor de pc. Ik liet hem doen. "Ah Rania, ga je cadeautje voor me halen?" vroeg hij. Hij moest weer beginnen over zijn verjaardag. We geraakten aan de praat want had allerlei vragen. Zou onze ouders akkoord gaan dat hij nu nog een verjaardagsfeestje zou geven, hij is te oud voor zouden me ouders zeggen. Ik geef mijn verjaardagsfeestje altijd bij een vriendin thuis, is toch nog altijd lekker om cadeautjes te ontvangen toch. Hij zou zijn verjaardagsfeestje bij de broer van zijn vriend geven, want hij woonde toch alleen en het moet geen probleem zijn. Rania zal alles wel organiseren en terug opruimen denken ze altijd. Ik ga natuurlijk wel helpen maar allemaal samen of anders niets  :tong uitsteken: 
Ik stuurde hem even naar buiten zodat ik me kleren kon aandoen. HIj verliet mijn kamer met een zucht. Ik trok me jeans geweldadig aan, me zwart truitje er boven en haalde kousen uit mijn la. Trok deze aan en ging me voor de spiegel stellen. Ik maakte me lichtjes op en haalde mijn telefoon weer uit mijn bh-la en mijn tasje uit de kast. Stop allerlei domme prulletjes in mijn tasje zoals: lipgloss, zakdoekjes, huissleutel, parfummeke, etc etc. en natuurlijk mijn portefeuille en mijn liefste telefoontje. Nam mijn tasje en jileetje in mijn handen en liep naar beneden. Trok mijn zwarte laarsjes aan en ging naar de keuken. Ik zei me moeder gedag en dat ik even met Lamya ben gaan stappen. Ik liep weer door naar de voordeur waar ik Mo weer moest tegenkomen. "Ga je weg?" vroeg hij. "Jah, heb je iets nodig ofzo?" antwoordde ik. "Euhm.. nee nee, vraag gewoon." zei Mo. "Ah oke dan, doei" zei ik. Ik deed de deur achter me dicht en stap verder. Tot ik iemand achter me hoorde roepen. "Raniaaa, Raniaaa!" Ik keek om en zag mijn gekke broer Mo zwaaien. Ik maakte gebaren van wat wil je nu? Hij kwam aangelopen bij mij. "Wil je toch een filmpje voor me halen?" vroeg hij. Ik moest lachen. "Jah, welke film?" vroeg ik. "Maakt niet uit, jou smaak is mijn smaak." antwoordde hij. "Oke, geef me dan maar geld.  :grote grijns:  " zei ik. Mo keek me dom aan en haalde toch een briefje van 10 euro boven. "En ik wil de rest terug, begrepen!" zei hij lachend. Hij weet dat hij nooit iets terugkrijgt van mij. We namen afscheid en ieder ging zijn eigen weg op. Ik ging naar Lamya's huis. Onderweg keek ik naar de fluitende vogeltjes die de land weer zijn binnengekomen. De blaadjes die terug aan de takken van de bomen zijn gegroeid. Toen ik aankwam bij Lamya's huis belde ik aan. Haar broer Jamal deed de deur open. 
"Heeey Rania, dat is lang geleden." zei hij terwijl hij met zijn hand mij naar binnen trok. Ik nam zijn hartelijke groet aan en antwoordde even luid op: "Jaaa man, waar zat je?" "Bij jou gekke broer, die maakt me de laatste tijd gek Rania, die zaagt altijd voor mijn auto en sinds ik een flatje alleen heb, wil hij die ook hebben." antwoordde hij. "hahah typisch. En sinds wanneer woon jij alleen?" vroeg ik. "Ik woon daar niet echt, gewoon af en toe eens daar slapen, maar eten doe ik nog altijd hier  :grote grijns:  " zei hij met een glimlach. Daaruit moest ik afleiden dat hij niet kan koken en toch liever mama's gerechten eet. "Ooh leuk, dan kan Najim daar zijn verjaardagsfeestje houden." zei ik enthousiast. "Ga je ook beginnen ja? Het zit duidelijk in jullie familie! hahaha" zei Jamal lachend. Ik moest ook lachen, want het leek erop ja. haha. Lamya moest ons luide gelach gehoord hebben en donderde de trappen hard af. "Ben je er al? We moeten nog wachten op Loubna, ze is haar grote voeten in haar schoenen aant steken." zei Lamya. We moesten lachen. "Maakt niet uit, ik moet je moeder toch nog gaan groeten. Ik wandelde de woonkamer binnen en daar zaten haar ouders. Ik begon hadj te groeten en liep zo de tafel rond naar haar moeder. Ik groette haar met de gebruikelijke 4 zoenen. Hadj begon me vragen te stellen zoals: hoe doe je het op school, zijn je punten goed, hoe is het met jouw vader en jouw moeder, waar gaan we nu naartoe enzo.. ik antwoordde waar ik kon met hamd. en heel goed en uitstekend en gaan wandelen. "Waga, is goed mijn dochter, amuseer jullie maar. Beslama." Ik groette terug en maakte me uit de voeten. Ik kwam terug aan bij de gang en zag Jamal en Lamya giechelen. "Waarom ben je zo rood? De tomaten zijn rijp Lamya. hahaha" zei Jamal. Lamya moest lachen. Ik klopte ze allebei bij hun schouders en op dat moment kwam Loubna naar beneden. "Heb ik iets gemist, wat is er zo grappig?" vroeg Loubna.
"Rania werd ondervraagd door onze ouders." antwoordde Lamya. Loubna wist genoeg, ze kon niet houden van het lachen. En ik stond daar maar roodjes bij. Doordat nu alle aandacht op mij gevestigd was werd ik nog rooder. "Kom, we vertrekken." zei ik. Gelukkig gingen ze gewoon mee en we waren weer op weg naar de stad. We namen de bus en weer was die knappe marokaanse busschauffeur die ons naar de stad mag brengen. Mijn ogen glinsteren in de zijne, maar ik probeerde gewoon te doen. Ik liep naar achter met de meisjes en begon ze het verhaal te vertellen met die busschauffeur en wat er voor gebeurd was .

[COLOR=indigo_]*Flashback*
De bus kwam langs. Dezelfde bus die me terug naar mijn buurt heeft gebracht. Dezelfde buschauffeur, die marokaan dus. Ik zag hem vertragen en kijken en plots ging hij langs onze kant waar we stonden parkeren en stapte uit met veel kabaal. "Whaa Wat is hier aan de hand" riep hij en kwam lopend naar ons toe. De 'verloofde' kl**tzak hoorde dit en keek naar achter om, hij had me nog steeds vast. Toen hij zag dat die onze kant op kwam liet hij me los. Probeerde weg te komen, maar de buschauffeur liep achter hem en hield hem bij zijn kraag tegen. Verkocht hem een linkse. De 'verloofde' kl**tzak legde zijn hand op de geraakte oog en met zijn andere hand duwde hij de buschauffeur weg. De buschauffeur hield hem stevig vast en raakte hem weer in zijn buik. De 'verloofde' kl**tzak zakte nu ineen. Ik stond gewoon te kijken, ik kon me niet bewegen, maar de tranen bleven maar komen, kon ze ook niet inhouden. Snikkend keek ik naar hen. De buschauffeur keek mijn richting op waar ik nog steeds snikkend naar hem keek. De 'verloofde' kl**tzak liep weg en de buschauffeur liep naar me toe._ [/COLOR] 

Ze konden die 'verloofde' kl**tzak wel in mekaar slaan. Ze waren ook beetje boos waarom ik het hen niet eerder verteld heb. "Dat verklaart waarom je altijd blijft staan als die busschauffeur er is." zei Loubna. 
Het was tijd om uit te stappen, we kwamen aan in de stad. Lamya liep voorop, ik en Loubna volgden haar. We zagen Lamya verzinken in haar gedachten. Ik en Loubna gingen elk aan een zijde van haar lopen. Wat scheelte er Lamya? vroeg ik. Hoe kon hij zoiets doen, vieze kl**tzak. Riep Lamya en maakte gebaren met haar handen aan haar hoofd dat hij ziek moet zijn. Safe Lamya, laat dat maar, alles is goed gekomen toch? antwoordde ik. Ja, en als hij je nu eens had verkracht wat dan? riep Lamya naar mij. Ik begon er stil van te worden. Daaraan had ik niet gedacht. Sorry, ik had het niet moeten zeggen, maar wil je gewoon laten inzien wat hij allemaal had kunnen doen. Ik hou van je Rania, daarom zeg ik je dit, ik wil je niet kwetsen echt waar sorry. Zei Lamya achtereen. De tranen stromen uit mijn ogen. Lamya had gelijk. Moest de busschauffeur er niet geweest zijn, wat hij allemaal had kunnen doen. Hoe stom kon ik zijn om niet daaraan te denken. Geeft niets Lamya, ik begrijp je wel, ik hou ook van jou. Zei ik Lamya. Ze hield me in haar armen en ik liet mijn tranen gaan. Kom op jullie twee, niet zo doen op straat, straks gaan ze nog wat denken, kom we gaan ergens binnen. Zei Loubna. Ze heeft gelijk, kom we gaan naar de mac. Zei Lamya. Ik veegde me tranen weg en zei dat het al ging. Maar aan mijn rode ogen, kon je duidelijk zien dat ik heb gehuild. We liepen toch door naar de mac. We zagen de verloofde kl**tzak iets verder voorbij lopen. Daar heb je de kl**tzak! riep Loubna. Ik zag dat ze kwaad naar hem toe ging. Neeeee Loubna, niet gaan bij hem, laat het zo nu. Zei ik. Ben je zeker? Want als je wil dat ik hem er eens goed van langs geef, zeg je het me maar oke? zei Loubna. Door mijn rode ogen heen, verscheen opeens een glinstering van blijdschap in mijn ogen. Wat ben ik blij jullie te hebben. Zei ik tegen de meisjes. We stapten al knuffelend verder naar de mac.

----------


## Siham111

Mooie vervolg meid  :Wink:  
Ik wacht op het andere  :corcky:  

Thalla meid zz Siham

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Elaba.. doe Gauw verder Dikke Kus

----------


## meryemo

Heeey

Je hebt het weer super gedaan!!!!!

Ik wacht op een leuk vervolgje


Dikke smakertjes

Meryem

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

[GLOW=skyblue]  :nijn:  heeeeeey  :nijn:  
mooi vervolg! doe gauw verder!......... 


 :blauwe kus:  Big kIsS   :blauwe kus:  [/GLOW]

----------


## ladyke

Hey lieve meiden
Ik hoop dat alles goed met jullie gaat.

Bedankt voor jullie leuke reacties
Echt waar, daarvoor ga ik altijd verder met het verhaal.
Ik lees ze zo graag!

Maar nu ga ik verder met het volgend deeltje 

[GLOW=red]veel leesplezier! [/GLOW]

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Waar blijft het vervolgje schattebolkee

----------


## ladyke

We stapten de drukke mac binnen. We hadden al geen zin meer. We besloten om eerst te gaan winkelen en dan straks bij een turkse pitta te gaan eten. We maakten rechtsomkeer en liepen weer buiten. We praten over alles en nog wat tot we bij de eerste winkel kwamen. We bleven even staan bij de etalage. Als we de prijzen zagen, liepen we onopvallend verder. "Ik schijt geen geld hoor! 375 euro voor een dom t-shirt!" zei Loubna. "Hahahahahaha" ik en Lamya moesten hard lachen terwijl Loubna nog geschokt en serieus om haar heen zat te kijken. We liepen verder naar het volgende winkeltje, waar de prijzen binnen ons budget vallen. We liepen de zaak binnen en keken rond. Allemaal leuke bloesjes, jeansbroeken, lichte truitjes, werkelijk alles had ie voor redelijke prijzen. De meiden namen elk 5 kledingstukken mee en gingen naar de paskamer. Ik liep gewoon door de winkel en zocht naar mijn maat, ik pas niet graag. Op een gegeven moment hoorde ik Lamya mij roepen. Ik liep naar de paskamertjes toe maar wist niet welke dat Lamya zat. Ik riep haar naam en zei antwoordde met: "hier!" 
"Waar is hier? Steek je voet uit dombo!" zei ik. Ze stak haar voet onder het gordijn en ik liep naar haar toe, ik zat in de volledig verkeerde richting. Deed haar gordijn open en daar zag ik haar circushoudingen aannemen. "Mooi, mooi! Echt helemaal perfect, je moet het nemen, past zo mooi bij jou." zei ik. Ze had een mooi bruin smal bloesje aan die op haar lijf gegoten zat, daaronder een bruinbeige broek waar haar dunne (bijna geen) kont uitkwam en haar zwarte laarzen. "Nu nog een push-up bh en we zijn er." riep ik uit. Ik kreeg een harde klop op mijn schouder van Lamya, omdat ze nogal problemen heeft met haar .... kleine (bijna geen) borsten. Ze ging terug haar kleren aandoen en ik liep de pashokje ernaast waar Loubna zat te roepen. Ik deed haar gordijnen open en daar stond ze te poseren als een firstclass model. "Wat zie je er prachtig uit!" zei ik. "Ooh dank je." zei Loubna. "Nee, ik had het niet tegen jou, ik had het tegen mijn spiegelbeeld achter je." zei ik. Voor de tweede keer deze 5minuten kreeg ik een klop. "Nee, je ziet er echt fantastisch uit. Maar leg die broek weer terug, je ziet er nog magerder uit dan je al bent!" zei ik. Loubna had een blauw-wit gestreepte truitje aan. Zij ging haar kleren aantrekken en ik liep weer verder in de winkel. Ondertussen had ik een blauw bloesje en witte rok voor Marokko in mijn armen. Nu nog blauwe sandaaltjes. We liepen naar de kassa. Loubna had ondertussen nog een zelfde truitje gepakt maar in roos-wit. Lamya het bruin bloesje en bruinbeige broek en ik een blauw bloesje en witte rok. We betaalden en verlieten de zaak. We gingen naar de volgende. We passeerden een schoenenwinkel en zei tegen de meisjes dat ik blauwe sandaaltjes zocht. We liepen binnen en na 10 min kwamen we naar buiten zonder blauwe sandaaltjes. Ik vond mijn smaak niet. (Het was te duur voor mij  :nerveus:  )
We liepen winkel binnen, winkel buiten tot we elk 3 zakken hadden. Ik had mijn blauw bloesje en witte rok, ondertussen vond ik ook een leuk roos truitje, roze rok, blauwe rok van dezelfde soort en nog een witte jileetje. Lamya had haar bruine bloesje, bruinbeige broek, dezelfde roze rok als mij en witte schoentjes. Loubna haar blauw-wit en roos-wit gestreepte truitjes, jeansbroek en blauwe schoentjes. Ik had mijn blauwe sandaaltjes nog steeds niet gevonden. Maar het begon al laat te worden en we wouden nog iets gaan eten bij de turk. We liepen zijn zaak binnen. We worden hartelijk verwelkomt in het turks en nederlands en we namen ons plaatsje vanachter. We bestelden elk een kebap en een drankje en na een kwartiertje kregen we onze eten. Na een halfuurtje als we klaar waren met eten en praten verlieten we de zaak. De turk groette ons terug in het turks en nederlands. We glimlachten vriendelijk terug, precies of het verstaan hebben. 
Op weg naar de bushalte kreeg ik telefoon. Ik keek op mijn display en zag 'Khalid' staan. Ik nam mijn telefoon op:
Rania: ello
Khalid: heey schoonheid, alles goed?
Rania: goed hamd. en met jou?
Khalid: goed goed, ewa wat ben je aan het doen?
Rania: ik ben met Lamya en Loubna in de stad, wat gaan winkelen je weet wel.
Khalid: oooh zonder mij?
Rania: natuurlijk!
Khalid: ooh ben je daar nog steeds?
Rania: ja maar we gingen juist weg, en wat heb jij gedaan?
Khalid: beetje vervelen, maar ik dacht zo ik ga jou bellen en je vertellen over het avondje met je broer Mo.
Rania: ooohja, vertel dan?
Khalid: hahaha op het gemak. Ben je al in de bus?
Rania: nee, op weg nog. 
Khalid: ah oke, ik zie je aan bushalte en dan gaan we samen naar huis oke?
(Ik keek Lamya en Loubna aan.)
Rania: Is goed. Ik zie je daar wel, beslama.
Khalid: beslama roosje.

Ik legde af en zei tegen de meisjes dat Khalid op ons zal wachten aan bushalte. Ze keken vreemd en natuurlijk moest Loubna weer allerlei gedachten krijgen. "Wauw, die doet echt moeite he, Rania hij is verliefd op jou, zie je dat nog niet?" zei Loubna. "Wat zeg jij nu?" vroeg ik. "Ja, die kijkt altijd naar u in de klas, die gaat altijd met u mee naar huis en zelfs in het weekend wacht hij op u. Vind je dat niet beetje vreemd?" zei Loubna. Lamya knikte mee. Ik werd rood en probeerde die gedachte van me af te schudden. We hebben immers gekust! "Wat? Teneerste die gaat samen met ONS mee naar huis en nu wacht hij op ONS aan de bushalte. Hij kan evengoed voor jou ook staan wachten he!" zei ik. We kwamen al bekvechtend aan de bushalte. 2 min. later komt de bus aangereden. Ik keek naar de busschauffeur maar zag dat het iemand anders was.  :frons:  We stapten in en na ons ging de deuren weer toe. We reden verder. Ondertussen zochten we ons een plaatsje vanachter in de bus. Na een paar minuten kwamen we aan in onze buurt. De bus vertraagde en stopte. We stapten uit en keken om ons heen waar Khalid zou zijn. In de verte zagen we hem afkomen. Wat ziet hij er damn zo goed uit! 


To Be Continued ..

----------


## moemoe

nog!  :nijn:  nog!  :nijn:  nog! :nij:  :Smilie:

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

ik ben echt verslaaft aan u verhaal !!!!  :wohaa:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Doe maar gauw verder.. het kan zijn dat ik morgen niet reageer.. wegens laatste begroeting en zaterdag begrafenis.. ik hoop wel dat je weet dat ik het nog steeds graag lees dikke zoen hvj

----------


## Siham111

Selaam meid ECht een mooie verhaal ik wacht op een vervolgg..
maar ik wou je eigelijk wat vragen heb jij deze verhaal ook op www.marokko.nl staan ik hoop op antwoord..Boesa Siham  :blij:

----------


## meryemo

Eeelaba ladyke

Het begint al wat afgezaagd te worden, maar toch ga ik je het nogeens vertellen. JE HEBT HET WEER SUPER GOED GEDAAN!!!!!!!!

Ik wacht op een nog zo'n leuk vervolgje.

Kisses

Meryem

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Ik Wil niet Zagen Eh.. MAAAR WAAR BLIJFT DIE VERVOLGG?????  :oog:  Dikke Kus  :koppel:

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

ik wil een vervolgje..................want ik ben verslaaft en ik moet verder lezen...................MEER MEER MEER ................ 

 :engel:   bIgG KiSs   :engel:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

WE WILL MOREEEE  :ole:  
Idd WIj Zijn Verslaafd En Je Doet Ons Gek Worden Zonder Vervolgjeee
DIkke Kusjesss

----------


## Smahanneke

Heyla, Ik HOOP da aLLes GOeD MeT JulliE gaAt.. En Hallo Komt ER nOg EEN verVolgJe.... 

THelaWWWWW AllemAaLLLLLLLl
ciao

GrOEtjeSs
SmAHaNE

----------


## ladyke

Heey schatjes  :grote grijns:  
Ik hoop dat alles goed gaat met jullie

Ik wil graag mijn excuses aanbieden omdat het zolang heeft geduurd
Ik had het erg druk, ik weet niet meer waar mijn kop staat. 

Toch bedankt voor jullie geduld en leuke reacties
en natuurlijk dat jullie verslaafd zijn  :tong uitsteken:  

moemoe, sweetestgirl, brokengirl, sihem111, meryemo 
Vanwege jullie fantastische reacties krijg ik de kriebels weer om lekker verder te doen. Ik hoop dat ik het met deze vervolg goed kan maken.  :grote grijns:  

Smahanneke 
Ik wil jou van harte welkom heten bij mijn verhaal. Ik hoop dat je het leuk vind en dat ik nog leuke reacties van jou mag lezen.  :grote grijns:  

Brokengirl 
Ik hoop dat alles goed is verlopen op de begravenis en dat je je ondertussen al weer beter voelt.  

Sihem111 
Als antwoord op jou vraag: Ja dit verhaal staat ook op marokko.nl
Ik zal je linkje doorsturen.  :grote grijns: 



Ik ga nu het volgend stukje plaatsen. Ik hoop dat jullie het goed gaan vinden.

----------


## ladyke

Wat ziet hij er damn zo goed uit! Om op te smullen. Hij begon te glimlachen. We zwaaiden naar hem en hij zwaaide terug. Hij begon te blozen, waarom weet ik ook niet. Het is toch niet de eerste keer dat hij ons ziet? Normaal gesproken zou gewoon gek doen en met handen en voeten zwaaien, deze keer was er iets anders. Hij bloost! Is wel schattig  :grote grijns: 
Heey dames begon Khalid. Heeeeeey Khalid riepen wij uit. Alles goed? vroeg ik. Loubna stond te kijken naar mij. Ik haalde mijn schouders op en maakte gebaar dat het toch een normale vraag is. Ja goed hamdl.en met jou, jullie antwoordde hij. Goeed goed uitstekend hamdl. Antwoordde Loubna. Lamya knikte mee en ik glimlachtte even. 
Ewa, hebben jullie heel de stad meegenomen? vroeg Khalid. Ik, Lamya & Loubna keken elkaar vragend aan. Wat bedoelt hij, stond erop ons voorhoofd te lezen. Khalid begon te lachen en wees naar onze zakken. We begonnen te lachen. We hadden het eindelijk door. 
Aaah, dat is gewoon zak in zak in zak, daarom dat het zo vol lijkt, eigenlijk zit er niet veel in hoor. Antwoordde ik. Hij begon te lachen. Hij trok aan mijn zak. Ik dacht even van zo verlegen is hij nu dus ook weer niet. Hij haalde juist mijn blauwe rok uit. Toch niet in het openbaar!! riep ik. Waarom niet? vroeg Khalid. Mensen kijken! antwoordde ik. En dan? Laat ze kijken. Zei hij weer. Ik zette terug een stap naar achter. In mijn achterhoofd dacht ik van gelukkig had ik geen maandverband of dergelijke gekocht. 
Hij fladderde mijn rok open en bekeek het stuk. Kon niet korter? vroeg hij bondig. Die is toch niet kort antwoordde ik.Komt juist tussen mijn knieen en mijn enkels. Hmm.. zei Khalid. Jah, moet ik er de vloer mee vegen ofzo? zei ik. De meisjes begonnen te lachen. Op zijn gezicht verscheen er ook een glimlachje. Was maar een grapje. Ik wou je reactie zien. Zei hij. Nu was het mijn beurt om te blozen. Ik keek naar beneden en speelde met mijn zak die ik nog om mijn arm vast zitten had. Loubna begon opeens heel hard te lachen. Wat zijn jullie toch schattig! riep ze uit. Khalid keek me aan en gebaarde met zijn hoofd van wat krijgt zij? Loubna stootte hem op zijn borst en zei: Dat heb ik wel gezien, stupid! Khalid legde zijn hand op de geraakte plaats en begon te lachen. Jah, dat was wel de bedoeling h? zei hij. Komaan mensen, laten we doorgaan of willen jullie hier overnachten ofzo? zei Lamya opeens. We moesten hard lachen.. Lamya zei niet veel en opeens kwam er dat uit. Nee, sh*t! Ik ben die film voor Mo vergeten. Kom we gaan die nu halen. Zei ik. Loubna keek mij aan van altijd hetzelfde met jou h? Ik haalde me schouders weer op. Kom dan. Zei Khalid. Khalid en Lamya namen voorsprong. Ik en Loubna volgden hen. De twee vooraan begonnen uitgebreid te praten, met handen en voeten stonden ze dingen uit te leggen. Over wat zouden die twee bezig zijn? vroeg Loubna. Ik ga niet staan afluisteren h? Khalid keek naar achter om te zien waar wij bleven. Loubna kneep me in mijn rug. Zie je wel, hij begon je te missen. Ik gaf haar een klap tegen haar zij. 
We kwamen aan in de videotheek en liepen binnen. Khalid raadde mij een film aan. Ik zocht naar de film en toen we het gevonden hadden liepen we naar de kassa. De vrouw achter de toonbank rekende mij het bedrag aan en ik haalde mijn geld naar boven. Ik betaalde de vrouw en nam de film mee. We verlieten de zaak. Nu op weg naar huis. We stapten met zn vieren over straat. Veel lawaai, veel gelach, veel gestamp en veel mensen (zeker oude madammekes) die ons staan aan te gapen. We trokken er ons niet veel van aan en deden lekker verder tot we weer bij Lamya & Loubnas hoek kwamen. We namen afscheid en ik en Khalid liepen door. 
Ewa Rania, is wel lang geleden dat ik jou nog alleen gesproken heb. Begon Khalid. Ik wist niet wat ik daarop moest antwoorden, moest ik wel antwoorden of was gewoon kijken naar hem voldoende? Ik keek wel graag naar hem, hij is zo mooi mashaallah, mooi getint huidskleur, mooie kleur haar (lichtbruin naar donkerbruin), mooie ogen, (blauw), machaallah een heel mooie jongen. Soms betrap ik mezelf dat ik in de klas naar hem zit te kijken. Soms betrapt hij mij ook wel en dan word ik verlegen. 
Wat denk je Rania? vroeg hij opeens. Ik bloosde, sh*t! Heeft hij mij zojuist weeral betrapt? 
Niets, gewoon. Antwoordde ik snel. Khalid begon te lachen. Oja, vertel me eens die avondje met Mo. Vroeg ik om van onderwerp te veranderen. En ik wou het toch zo graag weten. Ojaa, ging goed, beter dan ik had verwacht, ik heb maar 2 tanden verloren  :grote grijns:  
Ik moest heel hard lachen. Jij vindt nog om te lachen ook ofzo? vroeg hij daarachter. Ik stelde mij terug recht en zei: Ooh, laat me eens zien naar je tanden. Zei ik. Hij opende zijn mond wagenwijd open en maakte zelfs tandartsgeluiden bij. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa zei hij. Wow, wow zei ik en zwaaide met mijn hand over mijn gezicht om te zeggen dat het stinkt.  :hihi:  Khalid sloot terug zijn mond en begon mij te kietelen. Wacht maar, wacht maar! zei hij er tussendoor. Ik moest lachen, liet mijn zakken vallen om mij terug tegen hem te weiren. Ik haalde zijn handen van mij weg en daar stonden we handen in handen te spelen met elkaar. Tot we opeens oog in oog naar elkaar stonden te kijken. Onze handen die eerst in de lucht zaten haalden we nu naar beneden. En liepen weer braafjes naar huis.

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

IK WIL MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRR
hihi schatteke.. ik ben blij dat je er weer bent zenne.. mmm.. jah de begrafenis is heel mooi gekomen.. en het was wel moeiiljk maar mijn vrienden helpen me er wel door! het lukt toch al weer dusjah dikke zoennn houww van jeuhhhh

----------


## meryemo

Elaba

Het vervolgje was zeer goed. Ik wacht op een leuk vervolgje.

Dikke zoentjes

Meryem

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

super goe vervolg!

----------


## Siham111

Goeie vervolg schat ik wacht op het volgende  :rambo:  

Dikke Boesa Siham!!!

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

heeey laydke

ik wil meer!!!!  :jeweetog:  

ewa je kun egt goede schrijfster worden wejouuuu ik ben trouwens erg zwaar verslaafd aan je verhaal geworden  :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken:  

ik verheug me op volgende vervolg  :ole:  

beslamaaa  :kusgrijs:

----------


## ladyke

Bedankt allemaal voor jullie fantastische reacties 

Ilhamtjuh  
Ik wil je eerst welkom heten bij mijn verhaaltje
Ik heb je reactie met alle plezier en een glimlach van mijn ene oor tot de andere gelezen. Ik ben blij te horen dat je mijn verhaaltje goed vind.  :grote grijns: 
Ik hoop dat ik nog leuke reacties van jou mag lezen. 

Voor al de lezertjes... 
Bedankt voor jullie geweldige reacties.
Jullie kunnen echt niet voorstellen hoe ik hier achter mijn scherm zit.  :grote grijns: 

Ik ga zo meteen een vervolgje plaatsen en ik hoop dat ik de verslaaferdjes verslaafd kan houden en de andere verslaafd kan maken  :grote grijns: 

See-Y'all

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

is goed sgatjuhhhh

dan w8 ik ff op nieuwe vervolgje  :hihi:   :melig2:

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

:hihi:  ik w8 op je vervolge en ik blijf verslaaft tot het einde van het verhaal!!!!!!!

----------


## ladyke

De rest van de tijd hebben we niet meer gesproken, met moeite zuchten. Tot ik thuis aankwam. Zo, je bent weer veilig thuis. Begon Khalid. Jah, als Mo maar weer niet te voorschijn komt, daar is hij goed in. Antwoordde ik. Haha lachtte Khalid. Dan maak ik me maar snel uit de voeten. Vervolgde hij. Hahaha ja doe dat maar, als hij maar niet langs de andere kant komt. Zei ik. Haha ik zal wel vliegen dan. Zei Khalid. Hahah ale dan ciao zei ik waarop Khalid antwoordde met: ja, hou je goed Rania. En eindigde met een knipoog. Hoe erg ik het gewoon ben van hem, telkens als hij lacht of gewoon knipoogt naar mij, krijg ik een zalig gevoel in mijn buik. Toen snapte ik ook de spreekwoord: Vlinders in de buik ofzoiets. Hoe dan ook, ik zocht naar mijn huissleutel in mijn tasje, de zakken rond mijn armen vastgebonden, maak ik de deur open. Ik wringde mijn zakken van mijn armen en liet rode striemen achter. Ik wreef over mijn polsen en liep de woonkamer met mijn tasje en zakken binnen. Ik groette me moeder en zag Mo aan tafel. Hey Mo. Zei ik. Ik kreeg geen antwoord terug. Heeeey Mo! riep ik weer, deze keer iets luider. Eindelijk haalde ik hem uit zijn dromen. Ho? Wat is er? vroeg Mo. Niets, ik wou gewoon goeiendag zeggen. Gaf ik als antwoord. Waarom? Wat heb je nodig? vroeg Mo. Ondertussen nam hij weer een lepel rijst in zijn mond. Haha, ik heb niets nodig, ik vervolg groet ik je niet meer, goed? zei ik. Jaja, waar is mijn film? riep Mo met volle mond. Iets waar ik absoluut niet tegen kan. Ieeeeeeeuw! Slik eerst door voor je praat a vieze! riep ik op mijn beurt naar hem. Mijn moeder kwam de keuken uitgelopen. Majnie majnie, mintokee3en? (wat is er, wat is er, wat gebeurt er?) riep mijn moeder. Ik wees naar Mo en zei: die vieze praat met volle mond! Mijn moeder keek Mo teleurgesteld aan gevolgd door een klap op zijn hoofd. Auuuw riep Mo, weer met volle mond. Ik moest weer gillen om wat ik gezien heb. Mo slikte in 1 keer door en zei: ja deze keer heb ik het niet expres gedaan, ik had pijn. Ik haalde de film uit mijn zakken en legde het op tafel. Met walgelijk gezicht keek ik naar hem en liep weg naar boven naar mijn kamer. Ik gooide mijn zakken op bed en kleedde me uit. Ik haalde mijn kleding uit mijn zakken en begon n voor n te passen en te combineren met andere kleding die ik al had. Blauwe schoentjes moest ik nog hebben. Tijd genoeg nog. Toen ik al mijn kleren opgehangen of geplooid in mijn kasten steek, zocht ik naar mijn marokaans kleedje en verliet mijn kamer. Ik snelde naar de badkamer, verrichte de rituele wassing en ging weer naar mijn kamer om mijn gebeden in te halen. Vervolgens ging ik terug naar beneden en liep de woonkamer binnen. Daar zat Mo liggend tv te kijken. Naar de film die ik had gehuurd. Ooh, het is al bezig. Wacht toch effe, ga ik popcorn maken. Zei ik. Hoeft niet, mama is al aan het maken. Zei hij. Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw keek ik naar hem om te zeggen, luilak, waarom laat je dat je moeder doen, popcorn is niet zo moeilijk kon je ook zelf doen. Ik liep naar de dvd-speler en spoelde terug naar het begin. Natuurlijk met alle lawaai van Mo. De bedoeling dat ik naar de dvd-speler moest lopen is omdat ik toch de afstand niet uit Mos handen kon krijgen. Ik zette me naast Mo en samen keken we gezellig naar de film. Mijn moeder kwam al popcorn-etend de keuken uit en legde het mandje voor ons neer. Popcorn was al op voor de film echt begon door de grote handen van Mo. We moesten de rest van de film maar zonder popcorn uitkijken. Mijn lieve moeder kwam met cola weer uit de keuken, alsof ze wist dat we dorst hadden. Ik wou niets missen van de film en Mo zou geen pauze doen, dus moest ik uitgedroogd meekijken. Maar gelukkig kende ons lieve moeder ons en bracht ze de drank. Toen de film gedaan was nam Mo een grote geeuw en gooide hij zijn kussen op mij en stond razendsnel op en liep weg naar buiten. Met andere woorden moest ik alle restjes opruimen, het stof op de zetels terug goed maken, de dvd-speler uitzetten en de bloemstuk weer in het midden plaatsen. Ik nam de mandje van de popcorn, de lege fles cola en de twee glazen mee naar de keuken. Ik strekte mijn armen uit en begon ook te geeuwen. Ik zei me moeder slaapwel en ging naar boven, naar me kamer. Ik haalde me phontje uit de zakken van mijn kleedje en trok deze uit. Ik kroop in mijn pyama en vervolgens in me lekkere bedje. Mijn phontje verstop ik onder me kussen en sloot mijn ogen toe. Zonder veel moeite viel ik in een diepe slaap. Wat was het zalig om gewoon in slaap te kunnen vallen zonder een uur naar het plafond liggen staren.
Midden in de nacht hoorde ik de tril van mijn phone onder mijn kussen dat me heeft ontwaakt vanuit mijn zalige droom. Met mijn ene hand zocht ik mijn phone en nam op met een hese stem:
Rania: alloo? 
.: salam alikoem
Rania: alikom salam
.: alles goed?
Rania: ja, wie ben jij?
.: herken je me niet meer?
Rania: (zucht) anders zou ik niet vragen h
.: hahah Rania toch
Rania: wie ben jij? Anders leg ik neer
.: heb ik je wakker gemaakt?
Rania: wat denk je zelf?
.: sorry daarvoor, ik wou gewoon even je stem horen.
Rania: leuk, zeg me wie je bent.
.: haha oke youssef
Rania: ..(stilte). Ooh Yous
Youssef: hehe ja, alles goed?
Rania: ja hamdl. En met jou?
Youssef: goed goed, zal ik je morgen terugbellen?
Rania: als je wilt
Youssef: natuurlijk, geen enkel probleem. Sorry dat ik je wakker gemaakt heb h
Rania: geeft niet, ik bel je morgen zelf wel terug.
Youssef: neenee hoeft niet, ik bel je wel.
Rania: oke, tot morgen dan maar
Youssef: ja inchaallah. Tot morgen.
Rania: doei 
Youssef: beslama.

We legden tegelijk af. Zonder veel moeite viel ik terug in slaap. Tot weer midden in de nacht ik mijn tril van mijn phontje weer hoorde. Ik keek op mijn display en zag Mo staan. Tegelijk keek ik ook op mijn klok en zag 05.00 staan. Ik stapte uit mijn bed, ging naar mijn raam en deed de gordijn beetje open. Ik zag Mo zwaaien en sloot de gordijnen weer. Ik stapte mijn kamer uit en zag mijn vader juist in de gangen rondlopen. Ging juist de rituele wassing doen en Mo kwam op dat moment ook thuis. Geschrokken als ik was bleef ik stokstijf staan. Ik wist niet meer wat te doen. Als papa zou weten dat hij pas nu thuis komt, gaat hij hem ophangen. Mijn vader lachte even naar mij, ik toonde ook snel een glimlach, meer van schrik. Majnie? vroeg mijn vader. Walou antwoordde ik. Ik deed alsof ik naar het toilet moest en ging naar beneden. Ik keek voor de zekerheid naar boven en doe stil de deur open. Ik gebaarde Mo dat hij stil moest zijn. Papa is boven fluisterde ik. Mo schrok en huppelde het huis binnen. Kijk of hij nu is gaan slapen en roep me dan. Zei Mo. Ik ging terug naar boven en zag het licht van de badkamer aan.Ik hoorde ook de kraan vloeien van water. Mo moest nu naar boven komen en keek naar onderaan de trap waar hij staat en gebaarde dat hij nu moest komen. Hij nam stappen per 3 tredes om vlugger boven te zijn. Hij liep naar zijn kamer en toen ik zag dat hij binnen was hoorde ik juist ook het water stoppen. Ik ging weer gerust mijn kamer binnen. Trok mijn sloefjes uit en kroop in mijn bedje. Opdracht volbracht! Dacht ik in mijn eigen. Ik kreeg juist een smsje: 
Bedankt sis, wollah ik hou van u. 
Ik drukte weer op C en stop mijn phontje weer onder mijn kussen. Sloot mijn ogen vredig en viel in slaap. 


.............To Be Continued..........

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Meerrrrrr.. Je Bent Weer SupperGoed BEzig Eh Lieverdjeuh.. Ik Wil Meer Zennej  :student:  HIHi Dikke Zoen LOVE YOUUUU  :love2:

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

jaaah sgat meer!!!!!!

ewa ik ben sojuist meer verslaffd geworden  :wohaa:

----------


## moemoe

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

IK WIL OOK MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER!!!!   :hihi:

----------


## goedkoop

IK WIL OOK MEER EN IK HOU NIET VAN WACHTEN  :zweep:   :stomp:   :sniper:   :player:

----------


## ladyke

hehe schatjes

alles goed met jullie?

ik heb weer heel leuk jullie reacties zitten lezen
en heb eruit afgeleid dat jullie meer willen en zelfs niet kunnen wachten
om jullie geduld te belonen, volgt er zo dadelijk MEERR!!!    :grote grijns:   :strik:   

[GLOW=chocolate]veel leesplezier schatjes[/GLOW]

----------


## ladyke

_Sloot mijn ogen vredig en viel in slaap._   


*Volgende morgen*

"Aaaaaaaah, zalig geslapen" zei ik terwijl ik me recht stond in me bed en me ondertussen ook uitrekte. Ik keek op de klok in mijn kamer en zag dat het al 12h was. Ik wreef in mijn ogen en sla de dekens van me af. Ik trok me sloefjes aan en verliet mijn kamer, op naar de badkamer. Ik deed de rituele wassing en ging dan weer terug naar me kamer. Ik verrichte me gebed en ging vervolgens naar beneden. Daar trof ik Najim in de woonkamer aan. Hij zag er absoluut fantastisch uit in zijn blauw afgebleekte armani jeans en strak witte truitje en spierwitte adidasschoenen. Toen viel me cent dat het zijn verjaardag was. Ik was het helemaaaaal vergeten. Wat moest ik nu doen, dacht ik bij mezelf. Ik ga maar doen dat ik het niet vergeten was en liep naar hem toe. "Gelukkige verjaardag bro!" zei ik. Najim keek me met opgetrokken wenkbrauw aan en zei: "kijk, kijk, ze komt hier met haren in de lucht en belachelijke omakleedje zeggen gelukkige verjaardag." Ik bekeek mezelf met me handen in mijn kleedzakken en streek vervolgens me haar naar achter. "Wat is er mis met mijn haar? Ik heb net gekamd hoor!" zei ik. "Hahahah grapje sis, dit is het moment waar we eigelijk gewoon moeten lachen. Ik heb het je al gezegd, je bent niet meer leuk!" zei Najim. Hij heeft me eerlijk gezegd wel geraakt, mijn broertje die me niet meer leuk vind. Vroeger lachten we om alles samen en nu neem ik eigelijk wel alles serieus. Hij heeft wel gelijk. Ik ga er proberen verandering aan te brengen, maar nu niet. Ik wil ontbijten. Ik liep naar de keuken waar me moeder zat en groette haar. Ik warmde melk op en gooide er achteraf cacaopoeder in. Neem koekjes uit de kast en legde deze op een plateau. Ik ging met het plateau de woonkamer in en legde deze op tafel. Ik schoof me stoel acheruit en nam plaats. Najim komt helemaal van de andere kant bij mij staan en steelde een koekje van mijn bord. "Het sukkel! Je hebt de lekkerste koek gepiekt!" riep ik naar Najim. "Ja, ik weet het  :grote grijns:  " zei hij met volle mond. "Geef me die helft!" zei ik. Najim gaf me die lekkere helft terug en ik begon direct met die koek voor iemand anders me die weer ging afpakken. Boos kauwend keek ik naar hem. Hij bleef staan en glimlachte breed. "Wat kijk je nou?" riep ik nog steeds kauwend naar hem. "Op mijn cadeau? Ook al ben je mijn zus, je moet me nog cadeau geven hoor!" zei Najim. Ik slikte het koekje door. "Ga je dat echt vieren ofzo?" vroeg ik. "Jah  :grote grijns:  " antwoordde Najim. "En waar ga je dat doen dan?" vroeg ik weer. "Bij Jamal's nieuwe appartementje." zei Najim. "Ooh leuk, is dat mooi daar?" vroeg ik weer. "Ja, heel mooi. Hij heeft 2 kamers en een slaapkamer." zei Najim. "Ooh wat goed." zei ik. "En hoe kom je dat je het daar doet? Wie heeft voorgesteld?" vroeg ik. "Jij toch?" zei Najim "Hij heeft gezegd dat jij ervoor gezorgd had." vervolgde Najim. Ik was verbaasd want ik weet nog wanneer ik het hem voorstelde, maar ik dacht niet dat hij dat serieus had opgenomen. Toch goed. Ik neem alle eer voor mezelf  :grote grijns:  "Ja, dat is waar." zei ik. Ik geniet verder van mijn chocomelk en vroeg Najim om de bediening van tv. Hij bezorgde die me en zei: "Al sis, ik zie je over een uurtje bij Jamal's huis." en ging ervandoor. "Heee wacht eens! Heb je wel eten en drinken gekocht a mormel!" zei ik. "hahaha natuurlijk domme" antwoordde Najim. Al een opluchting. "En wat over een uurtje? Ben je gek ofzo?" riep ik naar hem. "hahaha een uur en half dan, we moeten wel nog alles klaar maken hoor!" zei Najim en sloot de deur achter zicht dicht. "Ik maak er wel 2uur van" dacht ik bij mezelf. Als ik nog een hapje wou nemen van mijn koek, ging de gangdeur weer open en kwam Najim's hoofd tevoorschijn. "He Rania, wil je Mo wakker maken? Hij moet nog naar de supermarkt voor eten en drinken." zei hij. Ik stond op van de schrik en riep: "Waaat?" "hahahahahah ik moest dit echt opgenomen hebben. Het was maar een grapje Rania!" lachte Najim. Ik plofte me weer in mijn stoel en kon eigelijk al niet meer verder eten. Ik dronk me chockomelk wel leeg en verhuisde de plateau weer naar de keuken. Deed de afwas en ging me klaarmaken in me kamer. 



.....To Be Continued ....

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Elaba.. Het Is LIef Dat Je Ons Weer Steeds Beloond Hihiiii...
I Love You And I Want Moreee  :melk:  hihi Kussie

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

heeeey moppieyyyyy
wejouuuuuu iik ben meer verslaafd geworden.......  :blij:   :tong uitsteken:  

ewa je verhaal maakt me egt vrolijk want er is laast mii matiie overleden maar jah ....

ewa sid sid jella nieuwe vervolg hea.....  :tong uitsteken:  

xxxx ilham

----------


## moemoe

bedankt choe  :wohaa:

----------


## Siham111

Weer een mooie vervolg jalah zie zied  :duim:  
Dikke Kus Siiham..

----------


## meryemo

Elaba

Weeral een mooi vervolgje!!

Ik wacht op het volgende  :Smilie:  

Hou jullie nog goed

dikke kusjes  :blij:  

Meryem

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

:nijn:  IeEpSzZ  :nijn:  
 :nijn:  mooi vervolg !! :nijn:  
 :nijn:  ik w8 op je nieuw vervolgje!  :nijn:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Srry Dat IK Je Stalk eh Maar dat is duidelijk nodig anders zien we hier geen vervolgje?  :boos:  Whaaaaaaaaaa Schrijffff hihi

Dikke Zoen From Nr 1 Fan  :boogie:  Love Youuuuuuu

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

:Iluvu:  Nieuwe fan.
Je verhaal is werkelijk top!
Ga snel verder.

Dikke kus Leyla

----------


## Smahanneke

HEYLA SCHIET ALSTUBLIEFT OP MET HET VERVOLG


 :duim:  WANT IS ECHT EEN BANGELIJK GOEIE VERHAAL ..


DIKKE KUSJES VOOR MIJN CHOEKES
SMAHANE

----------


## Siham111

Selaam meid weer een Leuke vervolg ik wacht op de volgende  :hihi:

----------


## reema

hey meid 
Ik ben wel benieuwd hoe het afloopt dus als je weer tijd hebt maakt het alstublieft af.Als je wilt hoor. liefs reema

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

waneer komd er een vervolgje??? want ik ben verslaaft en wil verder leze!!!!!!!!!!!

 :engel:  biG KiSs  :engel:

----------


## ladyke

heeeeeey schatjes
ik hoop dat alles goed gaat met jullie

Sorry voor het lang wachten, echt waar.
ik moet voor bijna 2 weken opleiding voor mijn werk volgen in brussel en omdat ik daar een tante heb wonen bleef ik bij haar logeren.
En mijn middeleeuwse tante heeft geen pc thuis. 
Ik heb dus 2 weken geen pc gezien, toch niet een waar ik mij kan ontspannen. Vandaar het lange wachten. Vandaag ben ik eindelijk thuis en heb me direct na mijn schoenen uitdoen naar de pc gerend.  :melig2:  

Ik ga proberen de schade in te halen en ik hoop dat ik mijn lezertjes daarmee kan belonen voor het geduld. 

Ik zie ook dat ik nieuwe fans heb: 
_Ilhamtjuh_ , Mvr_ZZ , Smahanneke , reema  
met deze heet ik jullie hartelijk welkom. ik hoop dat ik nog meer leuke en lieve reacties van jullie mag lezen. 

_ilhamtjuh_ 
Mijn innige deelneming voor jou verlies.
ik ben blij te horen dat ik je vrolijk kan maken. [/COLOR] 

Ik ga nu het volgende deeltje op plaatsen. Nogmaals bedankt voor jullie complimenten.

----------


## ladyke

Ik keek in me kast en haalde allerlei kledingstukken uit die ik zou kunnen dragen op het verjaardagsfeestje van mijn broertje. Ik liep naar de raam en schoof het gordijnstof beetje opzij zodat ik het kan zien wat voor weer het is. Je zag de zon wel schijnen maar ook enkele donkere wolken die voorspellen te gaan regenen. Ik moest me maar slim aankleden dan. Ik nam een zwart dun truitje uit de kast. Daarover ging ik mijn met zilver bedekte topje aandoen en een knierokje. Ik zocht naar zwarte panty's in mijn la en trok deze aan. Mijn laarzen waren beneden dus ik ging me nu beetje opmaken. Ik smeerde fond de teint op mijn gezicht. Ging met weinig mascare over mijn wimpers. Als laatste lipgloss. Mijn haar ging ik gewoon opsteken. Simpel maar mooi. Ik zocht naar een knijpertje en maakte daarmee mijn haar vast. Als ik mezelf in de spiegel bekijk vond ik het geslaagd. Te veel is ook niet goed. Ik spoot wat parfum rond mijn nek, kledij, haar als Mo mijn kamer halfslaperig mijn kamer binnenwandelt. "Hay hay, waar gaat deze dame naartoe?" vroeg Mo. Ik schrok van de zware stem die Mo had toen hij mij dat zei. Hij had het ook wel door en schraapte zijn keel. "Naar Najim's feestje." antwoordde ik. "Oh nu al?" vroeg Mo. "Jah, maak jij je ook maar klaar, want ik ben niet van plan alles zelf klaar te zetten hoor." zei ik. Mo verliet mijn kamer. Ik ging mijn zilver kleine tasje halen en stop er wat spulletjes in. Zoals make-up, mijn gsm, lipgloss, geld want ik moet nog cadeautje halen voor Najim. Ik maakte me zorgen waar ik nu een cadeautje moet halen. Er is een turkse cadeauwinkel in de buurt maar zou die iets hebben dat ik kan kopen voor Najim. We moeten maar eens kijken anders geef ik hem zijn cadeautje later wel. Ik donderde de trappen af. Deed mijn laarzen aan en stapte de woonkamer binnen waar ik Mo rustig tvkijkend aantrof te wachten op zijn ontbijt. Ik stapte verder naar de keuken om mijn moeder gedag te zeggen en daar zag ik haar koffie en koffiekoeken op een plateau sorteren. Ik gaf haar een kus en zei dat ik weg ben. Ik liep naar de deur en verliet mijn huis. Op weg naar de turkse winkel, hopelijk heeft die iets deftigs dat ik Najim kan geven. Als ik turkse winkel binnenstap zie ik niet echt iets leuks. Potten en pannen, dikke dekens of een verwarmingsoven kan ik voor Najim niet kopen. Ik keek verder maar iets anders dan tapijten, gordijnen, stof kon ik ook niet vinden. Ik stapte de winkel uit en zag een cybercafe open. Ik dacht meteen of ik hem geen belwaarde kon kopen. Natuurlijk, Najim zou niet anders willen. Ik haalde meteen 28 van mijn portefeuille en vroeg de pakistan voor een herlaadkaartje. Tevreden stap ik het winkeltje uit en ging naar Jamal's appartementje (Lamya & Loubna's broer) waar Najim's feestje werd gehouden.

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Slm.

Bedankt voor je vervolg, ookal was ie beetje kort.
Ik hoop snel weer een vervolg van je te kunnen lezen.

Gr.+Kus

Leyla...

----------


## meryemo

elaba

We hebben lang moeten wachten, maar het is er toch van gekomen!!!

mercikes

kusjes, Meryem

----------


## ladyke

Ik ben nog nooit naar Jamal's appartement geweest. Ik ben dan ook heel erg benieuwd hoe het er uit ziet. Het is alsinds niet ver van zijn huis, dus eigelijk ook niet ver van de mijne. Alleen moet ik nu wel langer stappen omdat ik de andere kant ben opgegaan voor Najim's cadeautje. Belwaarde is voor hem ook goed, zeker weten. En daar gaat mijn geld. Maar zo erg vind ik het niet, hij is mijn broertje. Genietend van het weer (de zon was er wel, af en toe kwam die van achter die donkere wolken vandaan). Nieuwschierig was ik de mensen in mezelf aan het opnoemen die er zouden zijn. Zijn vriendjes, maar 15-18 jarige ben ik niet geinterseerd.  :Smilie:  Zijn vriendinnetje, Najim zei me al dat ze ging komen op zijn verjaardag en dat ik haar dan zal ontmoeten. Ik moest er zeker een babbeltje meedoen om Najim goed en volwassen te houden. Want hij is geen "16" he. Najim heeft een 18-jarig vriendinnetje waarbij hij al een tijdje over zijn leeftijd liegt en zijn vriendinnetje hem gelooft. Maar ik maak me geen zorgen nu, we zien straks wel hoe ik het ga aanpakken. De woorden komen vanzelf wel. Ik liep langs mijn huis, sloeg de hoek om en stapte verder. In de lange, brede, lelijke, donkere straat weer geen kat te zien. Zelfzeker liep ik over straat. Als ik nu maar niet val over mijn stomme hakken. Eindelijk kwam ik aan bij Lamya's huis maar ik liep gewoon verder, naar het appartementje van Jamal. Als ik in de straat kom, weet ik niet welke blok ik moet zijn. Op het eerste gezicht leek het heel mooie appartementen. Ik keek op mijn blaadje waar ik het huisnummer op geschreven heb. Ik zag 3A7 staan. Als ik rondom mij heen kijk zie ik nergens blok 3 staan. Eigelijk zie ik nergens nummers staan. Dus hoe moest ik nu weten waar ik moet zijn? Moet ik overal binnen springen en kijken waar ik moet zijn? Ik belde Najim op, die moet al binnen zijn, dus hij kan me helpen. Ik neem mijn telefoon uit mijn tasje en belde naar Najim. Na 3x overgaan nam hij op. Ik hoorde verschrikkelijke boormachines door de telefoon. 
Najim: ja?
Rania: Najim? Waar ben je?
Najim: bij de kapper
Rania: bij de kapper? En die boormachine dan? 
Najim: hahahaha nee dat is een scheerapparaat die in mostafa's baard vastzit haha
(op de achtergrond hoorde ik luid lachen)
Rania: woehahahahah meen je niet.
Najim: neenee grapje. Ewa wat is het probleem?
Rania: oja. Moet je niet helpen ja?
Najim: ik kom zo, ik kom zo. Was dringend. Oh weer nieuw sms'je. Wacht he.
Rania: he Najim.
(stilte) 
Najim: oke zeg maar, weer iemand die me verjaardag niet is vergeten. 
Rania: ik ben er al hoor, ik weet niet waar ik moet zijn, kom nu vlug, als ik moet wachten ga ik weg.
Najim: neenee Jamal is daar. Bel hem, die komt je wel halen beneden.
Rania: ah. En jij zit daar wat te amuseren terwijl de andere alles voor je moeten doen?
Najim: Raniaaa, het is mijn verjaardag?
Rania: Dan nog! Je moet helpen ja! Binnen halfuurtje moet je er zijn! Nee kwartiertje. Zoveel haar heb je nu ook weer niet! 
Najim: Jaja is goed, tot later
Rania: Ja doei.

Als ik afleg, bel ik naar Jamal. Zijn nummer ken ik wel niet van buiten dus moest ik even zoeken. 'Jamal' , 'Jamal 2' , 'Jamal 3' , 'Jamal Mob' , 'Jamal Nieuw'. Op de laatste druk ik op beltoets. Jamal heeft altijd nieuwe nummers en gebruikt de oude nog allemaal. Ik ga ze natuurlijk niet allemaal opslaan anders heb ik hier alleen nummers van Jamal. "Voor elk meisje een nummer" zegt hij dan. En dan begint hij te lachen. 
De telefoon ging over.
Jamal: Rania?
Rania: Ja
Jamal: ben je er al?
Rania: ja, weet alleen niet welke blok
Jamal: hahahaha wacht ik kom naar beneden.
Rania: oke thx 
Jamal: tot zo.
Rania: doei

Tegelijk legden we af. Ik stop me telefoontje in me tasje als ik die weer hoorde rinkelen. Ik keek op mijn display en zag dat 'Jamal Nieuw' belde. Ik neem op:
Rania: Jamal?
Jamal: haha ja, hey waar zit je eigelijk? 
Rania: Euhm... voor je appartement. 
Jamal: Waar die bomen staan of bij de parking?
Rania: Euhm... ( ik keek om me heen) hier staan zo 3 autootjes.
Jamal: Ooh, hahaha je kijkt verkeerd dan. Ander appartement. Stap verder, kant hoe de auto's rijden. Dan zie je bomen en daar ga ik staan oke?
Rania: ooh hahaha oke. 
Jamal: hahaha gekke. tot zo
Rania: jaja ik zie het al.
Jamal: hoe zie je mij?
Rania: neenee de bomen
Jamal: ah ik dacht het al want ik ben nog in de lift. Tfoe die gaat zo traag.
Rania: amai dan. moheem kom dan af, doei
Jamal: ja is goed, yoo

We legden af, ik stop me telefoontje terug in mijn tasje en stap verder tot de bomen. Is wel heel mooi, veel groen te zien. Ik keek om mij heen, keek naar boven, naar de blaadjes van de bomen die worden verlicht door de zon. Als ik opeens Jamal's stem hoor. 
"Heeeee Rania" riep Jamal. "Heeee Jamal" riep ik. Ik stapte naar hem toe. "Je hebt het toch gevonden, ik dacht nu gaat ze ander kant nemen, haha" zei hij plagend. Ik gaf hem een borststoot. "Zo dom ben ik nu ook weer niet he?" zei ik. Jamal moest lachen en gaf me een hand als groet. We liepen naar zijn appartementje. "Nee? Najim heeft je toch adres gegeven?" zei Jamal. "Ja en ik ben er toch?" zei ik. "Hij heeft toch ook nummer bijgeschreven." zei hij. "Ja maar ik zie hier nergens nummer staan hoor" zei ik. Hij wees naar een plakaatje die verstopt zat achter de struiken en begon te lachen. Ik keek hem met opgetrokken wenkbrauw aan. "En dat moeten de mensen zien?" vroeg ik hem. Hij begon weer te lachen. "haha ik had het in begin ook moeilijk mee hoor. Nu ken ik alle geheime plekjes.  :Smilie:  " zei Jamal. We gingen de lift binnen. Jamal hield de deur voor me open. Neerbuigend zei hij: "voila modelmoissel". Ik moest heel hard lachen. Als ik hem wou verbeteren zei ik het zelf verkeerd. Al lachend gingen we naar boven. Als we op zijn verdiep kwamen maakte hij weer de deur open. Ik ging als eerste binnen met open mond. "Waaaaauw is echt mooi hier." "dank je, dank je" zei Jamal 'verlegen' hij stopte zijn hoofd in zijn trui en deed zich bescheiden voor. Wat hij natuurlijk niet was, want niet lang daarna trok hij mij mee door zijn huisje en gaf me een rondleiding. "Dit is de kleine living, dit is de grote living, dit is de keuken, hier mijn slaapkamer en daarin vind je ook de badkamer. Dat is het, maar ik vind het goed zo." zei hij. "Natuurlijk is het goed zo, wat wil je nog meer misschien?" vroeg ik. "Een zwembad, een tennisveld, een voetbalveld, een golfterrein, een grote garage met 7 wagens, een bioscoop..." zei Jamal. Tussendoor moest ik weer lachen. Ik kon me niet houden. Als we terug naar de keuken gingen toonde hij mij wat hun allemaal gekocht hebben voor het verjaardagsfeestje: slingers, hartjesballonnen. Ik stopte even bij de hartjesballonnen. Ik neem deze in mijn hand en zei: hartjesballonnen? wat gaan we hier mee doen?" vroeg ik. "Ik weet niet, Najim wou het per se hebben." was zijn antwoord. "Deze gaan we dus niet gebruiken, hebben jullie andere balonnen gekocht? Ja toch?" vroeg ik. Jamal grabbelde in de kartonnendoos en haalde een zak met kleurrijke ballonnen uit. "oke, jij mag die opblazen." zei ik met een glimlach. "Haha, de jarige mag dat wel doen." antwoorde hij met glimlach terug. "Oke." zei ik. We moesten lachen. Ik ging verder met kijken wat er in de doos zat: plakband? oke. toostjes, tonijn, krabsalade, chips, snoepjes, dipsausjes, tomaat, kaas, olijfjes, tandenstokertjes,.. en nog zoveel meer. Ik begon met de toostjes op een plateau te sorteren. Ik nam twee messen van Jamal's la en drukte een in zijn handen. Ik maakte de salades open en we begonnen elke toostje te smeren. Afgewerkt met stukjes tomaat en olijf. Daarna prikten we blokjes kaas en olijf in de tandenstokertjes en legden deze ook op een plateau. De chips gooiden we uit in verschillende borden met de dipsausjes gemiddend. De snoepjes in de borden geschikt en we legden deze netjes in de hoek zodat niemand aan mocht komen. De tafels waren netjes geveegd en de stof op de banken netjes gestreken. De balonnen werden toch opgeblazen door ons met veel gelach en rode hoofden, maar het is ons toch wel gelukt. Deze gaven we allen een plaatsje aan de muren. Als we tevreden zijn over ons werk werd er gebeld aan de deur. Jamal nam de telefoon op om te zien wie daar was. Als het bleek dat het Najim was lieten we hem nog even buiten staan omdat hij niet is komen helpen. Najim bleef op de bel drukken tot we hem opendeden wat we na 10min toch gedaan hebben. Najim komt binnen met razend gezicht. "Iedereen bekeek mij zo beneden, precies een lastig buurjongetje ofzo. Dit terwijl het vandaag mijn verjaardag is!" zei Najim getreurd. Ik en Jamal moesten lachen. We namen hem mee naar binnen en lieten hem alles zien. Het razend gezichtje van Najim veranderde in een opgevrolijkt glimlach waarvan je niet kan weerstaan.

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Dit noem ik nou eens echte vervolgjes :grote grijns: 
Ga snel verder.


Kiss-LEYLA-!

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

ewa sgatjuhh
je heb egt een dikke dikke vette 10 verdiend  :puh:  

ga gauw verder!!!!!!  :handbang:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Elabaa LIeverddd 
Man Man Man..
Lang Geleden whiii ben weer supperblij dat je weer trg bent..
 :wow:   :love2:  Ga Snel Verdeerrrr Love Uuuuu

----------


## moemoe

thanks sweety xxxx  :Smilie:

----------


## ladyke

"Jallah zied, waar is mijn cadeautjes?" vroeg Najim. "Ewa komt nog komt nog.." zei ik terwijl ik afstand nam van Najim en vervolgens naar mijn tasje ren. Achtervolgt door Najim keek in mijn tasje of het er nog in zat. Je weet maar nooit dat ik het daar heb laten liggen of ergens onderweg gevallen was ofzo. Maar het zat er gelukkig nog in. Ik heb nu alleen iets nodig waarin ik het kan verpakken zodat het iets superieurs lijkt.  :grote grijns:  Najim die de hele tijd naar mij zat te staren van de deuropening zei opeens: "Ewa, je gaat me toch niet zeggen dat mijn cadeau in die prullentas zit zeker?" Ik liep naar hem toe, gaf hem een klap op zijn borstkas en zei met vies gezicht: "Wat verwacht je? Een auto? Een huis?" En liep langs hem heen naar de versierde living. Jamal die ondertussen nog alles aan het controleren was zag mij binnenkomen en vroeg: "Wat scheelt er? Ondankbare broertje? Wat heb je hem eigelijk gegeven?" "Ja ondankbare broertje en ik heb hem nog niets gegeven. Straks als hij braver wordt!" antwoordde ik Jamal. "Ooh wat heb je hem dan gekocht?" vroeg Jamal weer. Ik keek achter me om en zag Najim de living binnenkomen. "Straks" en liep door naar de keuken om de hapjes te inspecteren. Alles was zoals het moest zijn. Ik hoorde de bel. Ik liep de living binnen en zag Jamal luidop lachen aan de intercom. "haha jaja waga waga kom binnen, kom binnen" en hij duwde op het rode knopje zodat de deur met een zacht gezoem opent. "Wie is daar?" vroeg ik. "oh je gekke broer Mo." antwoordde hij. "Oh, oke." en ik stapte de keuken weer binnen. Als ik een luid geroep van de living hoor, rende ik de living weer binnen. Daar zag ik Mo luidkeels roepen over de versiering. "Waaaaaaaahahahahaha het is echt gebeurt, Najiiiim je vriendinnetje gaat er blij mee zijn. Waar zijn die hartjesballonnen die je gekocht hebt?" "ja tfoeee ik wist wel dat er iets ontbreekte!" riep Najim op zijn beurt. Alle 3 de koppen keerden zich naar mij. "Welke hartjesballonnen?" zei ik onschuldig en liep de keuken weer binnen. Ik hoorde alleen nog Jamal lachen. Hij is dan ook de enige die weet wat ik vond van die ballonnen." "Wat lach je nu?" hoorde ik Mo zeggen. "Niets, gewoon." antwoordde Jamal. Gelukkig ging de bel weer. Jamal keek weer wie er was. Ik hoorde nog: "kom binnen, de deur zal openstaan." Als hij de telefoon neerlegt zei hij: "Jah de eerste mensen komen binnen." "Wie zijn daar, wie zijn daar?" vroeg Najim ongeduldig. "Zal je wel zien." antwoordde Jamal. Als we voorzichtige voetstappen hoorde bij de deur keken we allemaal die kant op en zagen we Lamya en Loubna's gezichten verschijnen. Ik moest hard lachen en liep naar de meisjes toe. Ik omhelsde hen stevig en we hoorden de jongens in hun eigen vloeken. "tgg, safe nu is er niemand meer die voor alles gaat zorgen. ze hebben elkaar weer gevonden." hoorden we Najim zeggen. Mo en Jamal moesten lachen tot weer de bel ging en Jamal "Kom maar binnen" door de telefoon riep. De gasten begonnen te arriveren. Allemaal jongeren van 15-18 jaar. Ik zette wat muziek aan en de jongens begonnen gek te doen. Ik, Lamya en Loubna genoten van het uitzicht...  :staart:  

...........Word Vervolgd........ ....

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

hmzzzz JOuw Verhaal is zow lekker intressantt hihi..

Ga Gauw verder liefie dikke zoennnnnn  :ole:   :student:  
Hvjjjj  :bril:

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Ga snel verder, je vervolgje is top!

Thallaaaaa!

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

elaba..
ga gauw verder lieverdjeuhhh  :grote grijns:  



Mijn verhaal 

My True Story

----------


## reema

Nou meid je laat ons wel in een spanning zitten.
Echt heel mooi ik weet je bent nog niet klaar maar ik ga het zeker lezen.

----------


## ladyke

Heey reema 
Ik hoop dat alles goed gaat met je
Spanning hoort er nu eenmaal bij h :angel:

Neen het verhaal is nog niet af, maar ik ga er voor zorgen dat jullie schatjes het tot het einde gaan blijven lezen: door spanning uiteraard  :grote grijns: 
Ik hoop dat je het ook leuk gaat vinden zodat het voor jou ook aangenaam is om het te lezen.  

De andere lieve fans 
Ik ga morgen het volgende stukje plaatsen Incha'allah, het is een beetje laat nu, moet er vroeg uit. En ik hoop dat ik weer leuke lieve reacties van jullie mag lezen.

Groetjes ladyke

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Elaba LIeverdje...
Ik Sta Er Al Van Te Springen..
Love Uuuuu
Morgen Ben IK Hier En Wil Meer Teweten Komen  :strik:   :stout:

----------


## ladyke

De jongens beginnen nogal gek te dansen, sommige zaten gewoon neer en lachen met elkaar, andere zochten dan weer oogcontact met ons en weer andere zaten aan de lekkere hapjes. Jamal stapte op ons af en stond erop dat wij zouden dansen. Maar wij weigerden omdat we daar niet wouden dansen als enige meiden tussen al die jongetjes. Nee oke, eigelijk meer omdat onze broers daar waren, we zouden niet weten hoe we onze dans moeten aanpassen.  
Ewa Safe, waarom niet, jullie zijn toch ouder. Mohim als straks meisjes komen gaan jullie wel dansen, beloofd? zei Jamal. We knikten en Jamal liep weer naar de rest toe. Ondertussen kwamen er nog meer mensen binnen. Tussen een paar jongens zagen we ook een paar meiden binnenkomen. Ik dacht nog misschien zou de vriendin van Najim daar tussen zitten. Maar ik zag meer jonge meisjes. Waarschijnlijk van zijn klas ofzo. Een paar minuten later kwamen weer mensen binnen. Het begon aangenaam druk te worden. Jamal kwam weer naar ons toelopen. Onee wie zijn die allemaal? Mijn huisje, straks word ze hier nog afgebroken door al die voeten hier. Zei Jamal. We moesten lachen om zijn opmerking. Vraag Najim eens wie die mensen zijn? Ik ken ze eerlijk gezegd ook niet. Zei ik. Najim kwam er toevallig bij staan. Ewa, wat vinden jullie? begon Najim. Goed, goed, maar wie zijn die mensen bij het raam daar? vroeg Jamal. Najim keek over de mensen heen naar het geheimzinnige groepje bij het raam. Huh? Oke, die ene ken ik, zit bij mij in de klas, maar die anderen niet. Hij heeft ze zeker gewoon meegepakt. Tfoe 3la marokanen nodigen hunzelf gewoon uit. Zei Najim. Mohim, als het rustig blijft mogen ze blijven, vanaf ik klachten hoor of er iets misloopt, haal ik die eruit en trap ik buiten safe? zei Jamal. Mo kwam er ook bijstaan. Als ik even rondkijk zie ik een paar meiden onze kant vies opkijken en fluisteren. Ach, ze denken zeker dat we trutjes zijn ofzo die jongens aantrekt? Ze moesten eens weten dat het gewoon onze broers zijn. Ach! Ewa ewaaaa! Opstaan, niet zielig hier zitten, kom op mensen opstaan! riep Mo. Heeeeeeeey waar gaan julllie? Zied terugkomen! Ja tfoeee! horen we Jamal met handen en voeten wijzen en roepen. Als we naar de richting kijken waar hij roept zien we een jongen en meisje de kant naar zijn kamer lopen. Het meisje kreeg een rode hoofd en de jongen probeerde alsof stoer over te komen. Tfoee, ga je nu alles beginnen verpesten ofwat? riep het jongetje op zijn beurt. Jamal liep er boos naartoe en wees het jongetje aan en zei: Als je wilt stoeien ga ergens anders verstaan! En als je denkt grote mond op te zetten tegen mij, ben je tegen de verkeerde bezig ja! zei Jamal. Het begon stil te worden. Iemand heeft zelfs stereo uitgezet en iedereen begon de conversatie mee te volgen. Pfff.. we gingen niets doen ze, we willen gewoon even apart zijn, beetje rondkijken, wat zeg je, pfff? zei het jongetje.  Wat rondkijken? Denk je dat hier museum is ofzo? Ga spelen man ga spelen! Het meisje bloost telkens erger als Jamal wat zegt. Ik vond het beetje erg voor het meisje omdat ik mij haar plaats kan voorstellen. Ik word ook niet graag belachelijk gemaakt terwijl iedereen op ons zit te kijken. Maar aan de andere kant, het meisje is volledig verkeerd bezig. Wil ze met die jongen apart zijn? Weet zo ook dat shaytaan de derde persoon zal zijn? De jongen wist niet meer wat te zeggen en Jamal draaide zich om en kwam weer bij ons staan. Als hij in de gaten kreeg dat iedereen stil was en hun zaten aan te kijken liep hij naar de stereo en zet deze weer aan. Zied dansen! en de mensen begonnen te lachen en dansten weer verder. Weer kwam er meer volk binnen. Een aantal jongens en een paar meiden. Als ik heel goed kijk sprongen mijn ogen eruit en zag ik ................... (Jullie mogen raden...  :grote grijns:  )

Word vervolgd .

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Elaaa,
Ik ben niet goed in raden..
dus kom op met die vervolg hihi
Kisses Hvjj

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Haha,
_BrokenGirl_ Ik ook niet  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .
Dus zet maar snel een vervolgje erop.  :blozen:  

Dikke kus&Thalla

iik.

----------


## moemoe

Meiske was een weekje weg met school... maar heb net alles gelezen... goed bezig lieverd!! IK WIL NOG!!!

dikke boussa xxx  :love:

----------


## reema

HEY meid ga verder maak het af .
Ik weet niet of ik goed kan rade maar ik weet misshien wel wie er binnen kwam de vriendin van je broertje. Ik ben benieuwd hoe het afloopt ik w8 op je vervolg. Ik geef je nu al een 20 voor je verhaal wallah dat meen ik maar het is nog niet af. KISS van mij  :oog:

----------


## mocro-meertje

verderrrr!

----------


## ladyke

Ik kon bijna mijn eigen ogen niet geloven. Mijn gezicht veranderde van ->  :grote grijns:  naar ->  :Mad:  . Wat doet zij hier nou? Wie heeft haar uitgenodigd? Wat komt ze hier doen? Hoe durft ze? waren de vragen die in mijn hoofd ronddwaalden. Ik zag haar met nog een vriendin lachen en binnenkomen alsof ze thuis was. Met grote verbazing zag ik mijn broertje Najim naar haar vriendin toelopen. Hij gaf haar een kus op de wang en de b*tch een hand geven. De b*tch bedoelde ik 'Salwa' (het vervelende meisje waarmee ik een tijd geleden in de mac voor een tafeltje elkaar bijna in de haren vlogen. Sindsdien komt ze mij geregeld ambeteren als ze me ziet zitten ergens van mijn etentje genieten.) 
Lamya zag mijn vieze gezicht en keek de kant op waar ik keek en liet een ik-snap-het-al-vanwaar-die-vieze-blik blik achter. Ze klopte op haar knieen en stond vervolgens op, ze trok mij van mijn luie zetel en bracht me naar de keuken. Jamal riep nog: "Waar gaan jullie opeens heen? Zeed dansen!" We negeerden zijn opmerking en liepen verder. "Wat doet zij hier?" riep ik met handen in de lucht. "Ssshhhtt, niet te luid! Die meisje die bij haar hoort is zo te zien die 18-jarig vriendinnetje van Najim. Zij is waarschijnlijk haar vriendin en is meegekomen who knows." zei Lamya op kalme toon. "Pfff... daar gaat 't amusement!" zei ik ontgoocheld. "Nee Rania, we gaan ons amuseren en daarmee uit. Je gaat je dag toch niet verpesten door die debiel zeker?" zei Lamya. Ergens diep in mij wist ik dat ze gelijk heeft, maar ik wou het noch voor mezelf, noch voor Lamya of iemand anders toegeven. Ik haat het om met haar onder n dak te zijn.
Jamal komt de keuken binnen. 
"Ewa meiden, wat zitten jullie hir te doen? Dr moeten jullie zijn! Zeed!" zei Jamal met zijn vinger overal aanwijzend. Hij zal wel opgemerkt hebben dat ik opeens veranderd ben want hij vroeg me: "Rania? Wat scheelt er?" vroeg hij bezorgd en kwam een stapje dichterbij. Voor ik nog iets kon zeggen vertelde Lamya hem het verhaal. "Hahah dus jullie hebben haar ook niet graag? Ik snap wat jullie bedoelen. Ik zie haar ook liever gaan dan komen." zei Jamal. "Maaaaaar, het is Najim zijn dag, dus we gaan het niet verbrotten. We doen alsof ze er niet is oke?" vervolgde Jamal. Als hij ziet dat ik geen antwoord gaf herhaalde hij weer: "Okeee?" Ik keek hem deze keer recht in de ogen aan en zei: "jaja tis al goed." Hij gaf me een schouderklopje en zei tegen Lamya: "Als je ziet dat ze begint te koken, breng je haar op tijd buiten oke?" Ik moest lachen, maar probeerde toch in te houden om hem vies aan te kijken. Als ik niet meer kan barste ik los van het lachen. "Neenee Rania, wallah als er iets is, mag je mij altijd komen zeggen oke? Je bent mijn nichtje, ik doe alles wat ik kan voor je, dat weet je. Jij ook Lamya." zei Jamal. Ik en Lamya keken elkaar aan en konden ons weer niet houden van het lachen. Jamal begon ook te lachen.
Najim komt de keuken binnengelopen.
"Aha hier is mijn lieve sis. Je hoort haar van ver lachen." zei Najim terwijl hij een arm over zijn vriendin heen had en het vervelende meisje aan de andere kant naast haar vriendin. Ik had mijn lach van ervoor nog op mijn gezicht, maar die veranderde heel vlug naar een opgezette lach. "Hey Najim." zei ik, ik knikte naar de meisjes. Ik zag alleen Najim's vriendin vriendelijk lachen en terug groeten. Ik gunde het vervelende meisje geen blik meer. Het werd even stil. Ik keek rond en zag nog een paar hapjes op het plateau liggen. Ik nam deze vanop de keukentafel en bood hen elk het lekkers aan. Natuurlijk heb ik het vervelende meisje ook aan, anders ben ik wel heel erg onbeleefd en om eten ga ik zeker niet zo doen. Ze namen elk eentje en verplichte hen om nog een te pakken. (Je weet wel zoals die oude marokaanse madammen wel eens doen.) Ik legde de schotel terug neer als ze weer een gepakt hebben en bood hen vervolgens drank aan. "Na die hapjes zal je wel dorst gekregen hebben toch?" zei ik. De meisjes knikten en namen elk een glas aan. Najim keek ons lief aan, alsof hij juist zijn vrouw heeft voorgesteld. We liepen de woonkamer binnen waar iedereen hard aan het dansen en roepen was en zochten ons een weg tussen het menigte naar leegstaande stoelen. Die waren er genoeg aangezien iedereen toch opstond en danste. Ik zat en naast mij komt Lamya zitten, aan de andere kant Najim's vriendinnetje en naast haar het vervelende meisje. Voor hen ging Najim staan en voor ons kwam Jamal staan. We begonnen ons voor te stellen, want we hadden het nog niet gedaan.


...................

----------


## ladyke

We begonnen ons voor te stellen, want we hadden het nog niet gedaan. 
"Hoe heet je eigelijk?" vroeg ik eerst. Najim en Jamal begonnen kapot te lachen. "Pas nu vraag je dat?" zei Najim. "Ewa wanneer moest ik anders vragen?" antwoordde ik. "Laat haar toch." kwam er opeens uit Najim's vriendinnetje's mond. Ik had zo in mijn achterhoofd van ooh nu al bazig? Maar aan de andere kant is ze wel voor mij opgekomen, maar toch het is maar me broer, maar toch wel lief van haar. Ik liet een lachje los. Het vervelende meisje zat achterover geleund en liet niets van haar horen. Maar goed ook 
"Oke zeg maar hoe je heet dan?" zei Jamal op zijn beurt nu. "Nassima" zei ze toen. "Ooh leuke naam." zei ik. "Ja, heel leuk" zei Lamya toen. "En jullie naam?" vroeg ze vervolgens. "Ik heet Rania." zei ik. "En ik heet Lamya." zei Lamya "En ik Heet Jamal." zei Jamal. "En ik heet Najim." zei Najim lachend. We moesten allemaal wel lachen. "Wat scheelt er met jou Salwa?" vroeg Najim aan het vervelende meisje. "Niets, niets." antwoordde ze. "Wat is jou naam dan?" vroeg Jamal. We moesten allemaal kapot lachen. "Hij heeft het nog net gezegd, dombo!" zei het vervelende meisje opeens. Ik en Lamya leunden opeens achterover. We weten dat Jamal niet graag vernederd word, en al zeker niet door iemand jonger dan hem, en al zeker niet door een meisje! "Wat is jou probleem? Gaat het niet goed misschien? Wil je trap onder je kont?" zei Jamal. "Zou je wel graag willen doen h?" zei Salwa (het vervelende meisje dus) op flirt-achtig manier. "Ja eigelijk wel. Een trap dat je buiten beland!" zei Jamal op dezelfde toon. Najim kwam er even tussen. "Komaan, niet zo beginnen mensen." zei Najim. "Ja, verpest het nu eens niet." zei Nassima (Najim's vriendinnetje). "Ga je nu ook al beginnen?" zei Salwa en ze draaide in haar stoel dat ze Nassima kon bekijken. Ik zag Nassima's gezicht veranderen naar een en-daar-gaan-we-weer blik. Ik wou iets zeggen maar ik heb me nog op tijd kunnen inhouden. Want ik denk als ik iets zou zeggen dat het fataal zou worden. Ik keek naar Jamal, hij keek terug en schudde met zijn hoofd. Toen kwam Loubna opeens bij ons. "Aah hier zijn jullie?" zei ze zo opgewekt als maar kon. Loubna komt overal op tijd. "Waar was jij ja hahah" zei Jamal lachend. Ik ben blij dat hij weer kon lachen. Maar Jamal kon nooit lang met een vies gezicht rondlopen. Hij is mijn favoriete neef gewoon al omdat hij altijd zo vrolijk kan zijn. Als je er zelf niet achter zoekt, is Jamal je beste vriend. Ik was blij met zo een neef. Hij staat ook altijd klaar voor jou. Als je hem iets vraagt kon hij geen Nee antwoorden in tegenstelling tot andere. "Ewa, gingen we niet dansen?" zei Loubna. "Ja juist." zei Jamal. Loubna moest lachen. Jamal trok mij en Lamya van ons stoel en ik trok Nassima met mij mee. We begonnen te dansen totdat weer de bel ging. Jamal ging kijken wie er daar nog was. Er kwam weer volk binnen. 3 jongens. Zij verdwenen direct in het menigte. Jamal schudde weer met zijn hoofd en we keken naar Najim. Najim keek op zijn beurt naar ons en trok zijn schouders op en danste verder met Nassima. 
Zo gingen we verder tot er een paar meisjes en jongens begonnen te vertrekken. Je had nu beter overzicht over het ruimte. Jamal liep naar zijn slaapkamer om te zien of hij iemand zou betrappen. Maar gelukkig kwam Jamal terug met die leuke glimlach op zijn gezicht. Hij heeft niets tegen koppeltjes, zeker niet. Maar als ze iets willen doen, wil hij niet dat het onder zijn dak en verantwoordelijkheid gebeurt. Maar ja, kan je het hem kwalijk nemen?
De gasten begonnen n voor n te vertrekken. Als iedereen weg is en alleen ik, Lamya, Loubna, Jamal, Mo, Najim, Nassima en Salwa overbleven begonnen we op te ruimen. "Nassima?" hoorden we Najim roepen. "Moet ik je naar huis brengen?" vervolgde hij. "Nieeeeets van! Eerst opruimen! Je wil ontsnappen jek?" riep Jamal opeens! We moesten kapot lachen weer. "Hahah ik ga eerst helpen opruimen." stelde Nassima voor. Salwa zat op een stoel aan de kant en bekeek ons gewoon aan. Najim kwam opeens bij mij en vroeg achter zijn cadeautje. "He Rania, je hebt mijn cadeautje nog altijd niet gegeven he?" "Hahah helemaal vergeten sorry." zei ik. Ik liep naar Jamal en vroeg de sleutel van zijn slaapkamerkast want daar zat mijn tasje in. Ik liep naar zijn kamer en doe zijn kast open. Ik sprong om mijn tasje te kunnen pakken want zo lang ben ik ook weer niet. Ik haalde de belwaarde uit en sloot de kast weer achter me toe. Najim komt de slaapkamer binnengewandeld. "Ieeuw kan je echt niet wachten?" zei ik. "Nee, geef maar." zei Najim. Zonder er nog verder op in te gaan handigde ik hem het kaartje over. Zijn ogen vielen er bijna uit. Ik zag bijna een ontgoochelend blik maar die veranderde vlug als hij het bedrag van 28 op het kaartje las. Hij bekeek me met glinsterde ogen en omhelsde me. "Je bent echt de liefste zus!" "Ja natuurlijk, ik ben je enigste zus!" zei ik. We schoten allebei in de lach en we wandelde de woonkamer terug binnen. Ze bekeken ons allemaal met grote ogen aan te wachten wat ik voor hem gekocht heb. Najim zwaaide met zijn herlaadkaartje in de lucht en iedereen kwam dichterbij om het beter te zien. Lamya riep: "sta eens stil met dat ding, zo kunnen we het niet zien hoor!" Iedereen begon te lachen. Najim bleef stilstaan en sprak het bedrag erop heel luid op. 

Word Vervolgd

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Meer meer meeeeeeer :grote grijns: 
Helemaal TOP gewoon!!!

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Elaa Schattie BOmmig stukje..
Zo Wil Ik Er Snel Weer 1 Kussie xxx Hvj

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Lieff,
Ik zie dat je *ON* Bent...
Wil je PLIEES een vervolgje op zetten, ookal is ie kort :grote grijns:

----------


## ladyke

"Ooh, wanneer komt mijn verjaardag tochh!!" riep Jamal zenuwachtig. Iedereen begon weer te lachen. Even later waren we het weer vergeten en was iedereen druk in de weer om alles terug op z'n plaats te zetten. Ik ging naar de keuken, een beetje de afwas doen, zo moeilijk was het niet. Een paar plateaus en de plastieke bekertjes konden gemakkelijk met het vuilnis mee. 
Zoals verwacht waren alle hapjes op, maar gelukkig was er nog toastjes en salade over en deze heb ik weer gemaakt om de resterende partygangers te belonen voor hun hulp. Mo kwam de keuken binnengelopen, hij gooide wat in het vuilnis en zag mij smeren waardoor hij het niet kon laten om toch maar eentje op voorhand te pakken. Te laat klopte ik hem op zijn hand en kwam ik terecht op een van de toastjes. Had ik een reden om die ook maar op te eten.  :grote grijns:  
"Haha en jij dan?" zei Mo lachend. "Jouw schuld!" zei ik terwijl direct erna het hapje in mijn mond verdween. Mo verliet de keuken lachend en ik volgde hem met de hapjes. Als ik de woonkamer binnenstap draaiden alle hoofden zich naar mij en kwamen ze allemaal aangelopen en vlogen op de hapjes af. Als ik de plateau op tafel wou leggen lag er niks meer in. Ik bracht deze maar terug naar de keuken en waste en droogde deze ook af. 
Als we gedaan zijn met het huis weer op orde stellen kwamen we allemaal bij elkaar zitten en praten nog even na over vandaag.
"Haaa, onze Najim is weer een jaar ouder." zei Mo. Najim lachte even en fronste met zijn wenkbrauwen. Wat hij daarmee wou zeggen is dat we zijn echte leeftijd niet mogen zeggen want zijn vriendinnetje denkt dat hij 20 is geworden. Je zou echt wel denken dat hij 20 is, maar in real life is hij 16 geworden. Zijn lengte, zijn houding, zijn stem lijken wel ouder en daarmee maakt hij er misbruik van en date hij oudere meisjes. 'Ze zijn meer vrouw', zoals hij zichzelf altijd verdedigt als we in discussie zijn over dit onderwerp. 
"Ewa moet ik je naar huis brengen of...?" horen we Najim vragen. Dit was dus bedoelt voor zijn vriendinnetje. "Ik zou nog denken dat je me echt naar huis wilt h" zei Nassima (Najim's vriendinnetje). En iedereen kon het weer niet laten om te lachen. Behalve Salwa (het vervelend meisje) die er tussen iets door mompelde, wat ik echt niet verstaan heb en de rest denk ik ook niet. Deze dag was zij even de 'miss-no-time' omdat eigelijk niemand haar in onze kring haar graag mocht. Jamal en Mo mochten haar van in het begin niet wegens haar gedrag op straat en haar wel-steeds-maar-dalende-reputatie. En ik ja, ook vanwege haar 'stoer' onvolwassen gedragingen. Lamya en Loubna hebben haar ook al aan het werk gezien. Dus wie blijft er dan nog over? Najim. Maar zij is dan ook de vriendin van zijn vriendinnetje. 
"Oke, je mag me nu wel naar huis brengen." zei Nassima even later. 
Najim vroeg achter Mo's autosleutels en Mo begon direct van: "Hoo hoo wat ben jij van plan?" "Ik ga haar naar huis brengen toch." zei Najim en speelde weer met zijn wenkbrauwen. "Niets van! Ik breng jullie wel. Ik vertrouw je niet met MIJN auto!" zei Mo. "PAPA's auto en waarom niet?" vroeg Najim. "Omdat het PAPA's auto is." zei Mo. "En ben je vergeten dat je vorige keer bijna een voetganger hebt omver gereden? En ze was nog op het voetpad!" vervolgde Mo weer. Deze zei hij maar om te lachen, naar ons toe toch, maar het moest wel echt lijken voor die meisjes, dan maakt het ook een beetje goe dat hij nu niet mag rijden van Mo. Een 'excuus' zou ik zeggen dat hij hen nu niet alleen mag naar huis brengen. Maar Najim vond het wel niet grappig, het heeft hem vernederd voor zijn vriendinnetje, maar wat moet je doen met een 16-jarige die achter het stuur wil kruipen. Dit was voor ons en zijn bestwil. 
Als Mo en Najim de meisjes naar huis ging brengen, verlieten ik, Lamya, Loubna en Jamal ook het appartementje en sprongen we in Jamal's auto en bracht hij ons naar zijn huis. Daar belde ik even mijn mama op om te laten weten waar ik ben en dat ik in de avond wel naar huis ging komen. Daar beleefden we weer de grootste lol. Zeker toen Jamal even de kamer kwam binnengewandeld en nog wat gesproken hebben over de party en hij afsloot met een paar moppen. We lachten ons ziek met zijn moppen. Meestal waren die dan in het (gebroken) marokaans verteld, want dat maakt het alleen maar grappiger.  :hihi:  


Word Vervolgd

----------


## meryemo

eeeey  :Smilie:  

Een leuk vervolgje!!! echt waar

kusjes, Meryem

----------


## ladyke

*He schatjes

Jullie mogen ook altijd eens mijn verhaal raten he  
'K weet niet, zou wel leuk zijn 

Alvast bedankt lieferdjes*

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Hey hey
Je vervolgje was zoals gewoonlyyk top...
Maar wat bedoel je met raten?

kiss moii!

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door Mvr_ZZ_ 
> *Hey hey
> Je vervolgje was zoals gewoonlyyk top...
> Maar wat bedoel je met raten?
> 
> kiss moii!*


*Hey Mvr ZZ
Bedankt voor jou leuke compliment, ik ga proberen zo vlug mogelijk het volgend stukje plaatsen Incha'Allah.

Raten, je weet wel, zo puntjes geven voor dit verhaal zo.
Onderaan kan je dat vinden, denk ik.

Kusjes*

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Heb ik gedaan ;; TE GEK!! :grote grijns: 

Ga snel verder lieverd  :blauwe kus:

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door Mvr_ZZ_ 
> *Heb ik gedaan ;; TE GEK!!
> 
> Ga snel verder lieverd *


*
hahaha bedankt meid, ik wil dat ook doen bij jou, maar kan je even uitleggen waar je dat gevonden hebt, ik vind het niet meer *

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Hahha tuurlijk, onderin zie je als het goed is waardering discussie. 
Dat is het.  :nerd:

----------


## ladyke

Als het voor mij tijd was om naar huis te gaan, bleven Lamya en Loubna aan mijn been plakken. "Ga nou niet naar huis, het is net zo leuk." zei Lamya met puppyoogjes. "Ja toe, bel je mama weer en zeg dat je blijft slapen oke?" zei Loubna weer op haar beurt. "Neenee, ik kan nu niet, ik ga naar huis, in het weekend kom ik wel weer terug oke?" en ik keek de meisjes aan. Ze staarden me met pruillipjes aan en toen begon Loubna te schreeuwen: "Neeee, je blijft hier, desnoods binden we je vast aan deze bed!!" Jamal die nog aan het uiteinde van het bed lag, begon te lachen. Loubna trok me gezicht naar haar toe en zei: "je gaat nergens heen oke, je belt je mama en vraagt het. Als je niet mag, ga je maar naar huis. Dan hou ik je niet meer tegen." zei Loubna. Jamal die nog aan het lachen was zei uiteindelijk: "Laat haar maar, ze wil niet. Ander keertje Incha'Allah." "Dankuuu" riep ik naar Jamal. "Want je zuster begrijpt mij maar niet." vervolgde ik. Jamal moest weer lachen en ik kneep n oog dicht en keek naar Loubna. Ze nam een kussen van onder haar vandaan en begon mij op mijn hoofd te slaan. "Zeed! Naar huis jij! Weg van mij huis!" riep Loubna en liep de hele tijd achter mij met een kussen. Als ik heel de kamer heb uitgelopen, komt Lamya (zij is het kamer uitgegaan zonder dat ik het zelfs gemerkt heb) binnen met haar armen wijd open en een grote lach op haar gezicht. "Ze mag blijven  :grote grijns:  " zei Lamya. Ik keek haar aan met open mond. "Jah, ik heb gebeld naar gtietie Samira (want zo heet me moeder) en ze vind het oke" zei Lamya weer met een lach. "Heeft ze je niet door die telefoon opgegeten eerst?" vroeg ik haar. Ze begonnen weer te lachen. "Neenee, ze zei dat ze het al verwachtte haha" zei Lamya. "En school morgen? Ik heb geen gerief." zei ik. "hehe, ze zei dat ze Najim ging sturen met je gerief  :stout:  alles is geregeld. Ik haal een pyama voor jou." zei Lamya. "En hoe weten ze nou wat ik morgen nodig heb." vroeg ik Lamya. "Je franse boek, voor de rest ligt alles in de klas.  :grote grijns:  " zei Lamya weer op stoute toon. "You got me, girl!" zei ik en Lamya liep naar haar kast. Ze zocht een pyama voor mij en gooide deze dan mijn kant op. Ik vangde het losse trui met teddybeer print op en het gevallen bijpassend broekje raapte ik op en liep naar de badkamer. Daar deed ik mijn overdagkleren uit, vouwde deze netjes en deed de pyama aan. Ik liep de badkamer uit en liep naar de kamer van de meisjes. Ik zag dat ze al een lekker plaatsje voor mij hebben gemaakt op de grond. Als ik me erin wou leggen hoorde ik geschreeuw van alle kanten. "Neenee, jij komt op mijn bed slapen en ik slaap daar wel." riep Lamya. "Nee hoor, geeft niets, ik slaap hier wel." antwoordde ik. "Haha, ze willen wel dat je daar slaapt hoor, maar als mama binnenkomt en ze ziet jou op de grond slapen, gaan de meisjes ervan langs krijgen hahaha" zei Jamal. "Hahah, dat is niet waar,  :vreemd:  oke toch wel. Ze gaat zeggen, jullie doen er alles voor om haar te laten blijven slapen en dan geven jullie haar een plaatsje op de grond? hahaha. Ik ken me moeder al." Ik kon me niet meer houden van het lachen. Ik zakte op de grond en begon keihard te lachen. Jamal en de meisjes konden zich ook niet meer houden tot hun mama de kamer met een lach binnenliep. "twarieth, chem iegaytsen gmoath? Kesenie a Rania, tess tha. (ziejewel, ga jij op grond slapen? Sta op a Rania, slaap hier.)" zei Lamya's moeder me. "Lala mahliech, atseg tha. (neenee geeft niet, slaap hier wel.) antwoordde ik. "Alaaa kesenie, atarzeth agroa ienem. (Neee, sta op, je gaat je rug breken daar.)" zei hun moeder. Loubna keek ons aan en zei: " necheen, mahliech anarez agroa neg? (En wij, geeft niet als wij onze rug breken?) zei Loubna. We moesten allemaal kapot lachen, we konden ons letterlijk niet inhouden. Ook hun moeder kon het niet laten om hard te lachen. "Ewa iedjie, chem ze3ma wew en tedeth. (Ewa dochter, jij bent de gastvrouw toch.)" zei haar moeder. We moesten zo hard lachen. En uiteindelijk belandde ik toch op Lamya's bed. Haar moeder liep de kamer uit en toen kropen we allemaal weer bij elkaar om zo het nachtje door te komen al pratend. "haha, dit was mij een avondje wel, ik ga er maar weer vandoor, kunnen jullie lekker roddelen." zei Jamal. "haha, nee blijf toch effe, kunnen we lekker lachen." zei ik. "En we roddelen niet!" voegde ik er nog boos aan toe. Jamal moest lachen. Hij weet dat ik roddelen haat. "neenee, was een grapje." zei Jamal. "Oke dan, ewa blijf." zei ik nog. "Wajaaw, eerste keer dat ik niet uitgegaan heb, jullie hebben mijn avondje in beslag genomen, weten jullie dat wel?" zei Jamal. Weer moesten we lachen en toen zei Loubna: "ja, viel me al op dat je vandaag thuis bent." "Erg man!" zei Jamal. "Ewa, komaan, laten we de rest van je avond ook in beslag nemen dan.  :grote grijns:  " zei ik. Jamal lag terug op het uiteinde van het bed en toen spraken we over waarom dat jongens graag uitgaan, of ze het niet beu zijn, en blablabla. Jamal antwoordde dat het eigelijk iets is dat de jongens weer samenkomen en de gekste dingen doen. Dat het leuker is als het donker is. De meeste domme meisjes zijn dan ook buiten en dat maakt het altijd leuker. "Maar eigelijk, ik heb alles al gezien, ik ben alles al beu. Daarom dat ik jullie mijn avondje in beslag laat nemen.  :grote grijns:  " zei Jamal. "2 jaar geleden zou jullie dat niet gelukt zijn, ik was een echte ettertje." gaf Jamal toe. Lamya en Loubna knikten begrijpelijk mee. Zij weten waarover hij spreekt. "Vroeger kon ik hem echt niet uitstaan, hij stond laat in de middag op, weigerde ons ergens naartoe te brengen enzo." zei Lamya. "En nu blijft hij alleen laat in de middag opstaan." zei Loubna. We moesten weer kapot lachen. "Was ik vroeger zo erg dan?" vroeg Jamal aan de meisjes. "Je moest eens weten." zei Lamya.  :terrorist:  
"Maar nu kunnen jullie mij wel toch uitstaan he?" vroeg Jamal. "Ja natuuuurlijk!" riepen de meisjes. Zo bleven we tot 3u in de nacht praten over vroeger wat heeeel leuk was. 
Zo vielen allemaal dicht bij elkaar in slaap  .

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

elabaa schatjee ik was er even niet maar heb alles al ingehaald zenne doe snel verderr schattie en ik vindt dat rate dingen niet maa rik geef je tot hiertoe wle een 10 !!! Dikke zoen hvjjj

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door _BrokenGirl__ 
> *elabaa schatjee ik was er even niet maar heb alles al ingehaald zenne doe snel verderr schattie en ik vindt dat rate dingen niet maa rik geef je tot hiertoe wle een 10 !!! Dikke zoen hvjjj*


*heey girl

alles goed met je? dank je voor je 10 
heb jij die eerste puntje niet gegeven dan?
anders vind je het onderaan mijn verhaaltje en er staat "waardering discussie" ofzo. Daar kan je lekker puntjes geven.
Alvast bedankt meid. 

Doe jij ook maar verder, als je kunt. Want je weet, is spannend haha*

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

elaba meisje.. ik ga nu er dadelijk een vervolgje op zetten en heb puntjes gegeven zenne schattieken, ik heb het uiteindelijk dus toch gevonden hihi kussiee x33

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door _BrokenGirl__ 
> *elaba meisje.. ik ga nu er dadelijk een vervolgje op zetten en heb puntjes gegeven zenne schattieken, ik heb het uiteindelijk dus toch gevonden hihi kussiee x33*



*hey schatje

bedankt voor die poentje   
ik ga zo naar je verhaal komen, kan haast niet meer wachten  

hou je goed*

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

:love:  ga snel verderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!

----------


## ladyke

Als ik midden in de nacht mijn telefoon hoorde trillen, schoot ik wakker. De drukte om me heen van de in-slaap-gevallen-schatjes probeerde ik zachtjes mijn benen bij elkaar te brengen tot Jamal zijn hoofd op het bed viel. Ik beet op mijn tanden, hopend dat ik hem niet wakker gemaakt heb met mijn onhandigheid. Zachtjes hefde ik zijn hoofd op en legde er een kussen onder. Ik keek nu naar telefoon en zag dat *Youssef* me belde.   

(_Om ons geheugen op te frissen: Youssef is de jongen die ik een tijd geleden heb leren kennen via Lamya. Ze voegde me toe in hun gesprek en later voegde hij mij toe. Weer later is hij achter me nummer gekomen via Khalid. Waar hij achter me nummer is gekomen is voor mij nog altijd een vraag. In het begin belde Youssef regelmatig en dan heeft hij niets meer van zich laten horen tot nu ...)_ 

Verbaasd bleef ik naar mijn schermpje kijken tot het stopte met bellen. Hij zal nu wel mijn domme antwoordapparaat horen: 

_"Hey met Rania. Momenteel ben ik er niet. Gelieve naam en nummer achter te laten en ik bel je zo snel mogelijk terug."_ 

Ik legde me telefoon weer op het kastje naast Lamya's bed en stond voorzichtig op om naar me plaatsje op de grond te gaan. Voorzichtig legde ik Lamya's hoofd op het kussen want ze viel er bijna uit tot ik opeens tot mijn grote schrik iemand hoorde zeggen: "Rania, waarom nam je niet op?" Als ik om me heen keek zag ik dat Jamal zich nu recht zette op het bed. Alles spookte nu door me hoofd. Toch niet Jamal, wat gaat hij nu wel denken van mij? Wat moest ik zeggen? Met rode hoofd bleef ik hem aankijken. 
"Ik weet het niet, het is priv." zei ik op een zelfzekere toon. "Rania, je hoeft voor mij niet te verstoppen he?" zei Jamal. "Ik verstop ook niet, heb niets te verstoppen. Wat denk je Jamal?" vroeg ik. Jamal kwam nu van het bed af en kwam juist tegenover mij staan. Hij fluisterde: "Ik vertrouw je Rania, ik weet dat jij slim bent. Dus hou je aub buiten die shit oke? Je houdt er toch niets goeds aan over alleen een slechte naam oke?" zei Jamal. Ik bleef hem aankijken. Ik wist dat hij gelijk heeft. Maar ik doe eigelijk ook niets verkeerds alleen praten. Zo erg is dat toch niet dacht ik bij mezelf. Ik zag dat Jamal nog altijd aan het wachten is op een antwoord en ik zei maar vlug: "Ja Jamal, je hebt helemaal gelijk. Ik weet het daarom doe ik ook niets verkeerds. Echt waar Jamal, ik doe zoiets niet." antwoordde ik. Jamal knikte voorzichtig met zijn hoofd. "Ik heb ook nog nooit iets gehoord over je, dus ik vertrouw je." zei Jamal. Ik knikte voorzichtig terug. "Ewa bedankt voor die kussen he. Als je niet zo klungelig deed was ik waarschijnlijk nog aan het slapen haha." zei Jamal al lachend. Ik lachte terug. Hij stapte op het bed af en pakte Lamya op en legde haar op haar eigen bed. Ik schoof dan Loubna meer naar het midden op haar bed en toen ik door het gordijn naar buiten keek. Ik zag dat het eigelijk al bijna licht werd. Als ik op de klok in de kamer keek zag ik dat het al bijna 7.00 was. Als je pas gaat slapen om 3.00 is het niet moeilijk. Maar veel slaap had ik niet. Jamal ging de kamer uit naar zijn eigen bed en ik bleef op mijn plaatsje naar de plafond staren als ik opeens de wekker hoorde afgaan. Het is nu stipt 7.00 en Lamya klopte op haar wekker en draaide zich om en sliep verder. Ik schoot in de lach omdat ik het ook zo doe maar nu ik het zelf zo zie bij iemand anders vond ik het keigrappig. Loubna sliep daar allemaal doorheen.  :haha:  Ik stond voorzichtig op, zette de wekker terug op dat het weer zou rinkelen. Ik stond klaar met mijn telefoon om een foto te trekken want ik haar fototoestel kon ik nergens vinden. Als de wekker weer overging reageerde Lamya weer hetzelfde maar nu met een "ggggg" erbij ahahaha. Jammer dat ik geen video's kon opnemen met mijn rotte telefoon, zou nog grappiger geweest zijn. Maar de blik op haar gezicht op foto was ook grappig. Al lachend maakte ik haar wakker. "Lamya, Lamya, opstaan meid haha." Met slaperige ogen keek ze me aan. Er verscheen opeens een lach op haar gezicht en ze keek dan met uitgestrekte armen om haar heen. "Hee Loubna opstaaaaann!!" riep ze. Ik moest weer lachen. We hoorden Loubna wat mompelen. Wat ze precies zei hebben we niet verstaan haha. Loubna draaide zich weer om en trok haar deken weer over haar heen. Ik stapte op haar af en trok de deken van haar af. Ze keek boos naar mij maar toen ze zag dat ik het was lachte ze opeens. "hahaha Rania, doe me nooit meer zo verschieten!" zei Loubna lachend. Ik gaf haar een klop op haar schouder en trok nu haar deken helemaal af. We schoten dan weer in de lach. 

Hun moeder kwam nu de kamer binnengelopen. 
Ze kwam de meisjes wakker maken, want ze vertrouwt hun niet. Enkel een wakker zou hun niet wakker kunnen maken. Als ze ons ziet lachen vroeg ze of we wel zijn gaan slapen. We knikten allemaal mee en dan verliet ze de kamer. Om de beurt gingen we naar de badkamer. Als we allemaal geweest zijn deden we ons kleren aan. Ondertussen riep hun moeder ons om te komen ontbijten omdat het al bijna laat was. We maakten ons nog op en voor we het wisten was het al 8.00 . We renden naar beneden en deden onze schoenen aan. We stapten de woonkamer binnen en we groeten hun moeder. We aten heel vlug wat voor ons lag en dronken snel ons fruitsapje op. Lamya natuurlijk haar hete koffie want zonder koffie gaat ze niet school. Ik zou nog lekker uitgebreid zitten ontbijten en met vervolg te laat komen. Maar bij Lamya zou dat niet lukken. Als de meisjes hun schooltas halen kwam hun moeder naar mij af met mijn schooltas. Najim is hier gisteravond nog snel geweest met mijn gerief zei ze. Ik bedankte haar en samen liepen we de huis uit op weg naar school. Buiten belde ik vlug Khalid op en hij ging juist buiten komen. We wachten hem op aan de bushalte. Al gauw zagen we hem komen aanrennen. Samen stapten we in en de bus reed verder. 

*In de bus*
"Ewa, wat ben jij vroeg deze keer?" vroeg Khalid zich af. We moesten natuurlijk allemaal lachen. Ik keek verlegen rond en knikte.

Word Vervolgd....

----------


## ladyke

*heey lieverdjes

Ik hoop dat alles goed gaat met jullie

Dit was het volgende stukje, hopelijk vinden jullie het fijn en mag ik weer leuke reacties van jullie lezen. 

En voor de mensen die mijn verhaal puntjes gegeven hebben wil ik hartelijk bedanken  Jullie zijn echte schatjes!!*

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

slm Ladyke,
ik ben hier lang niet geweest omdat er veel is gebeurd dat zal je wel lezen in mijn verhaal.. maar heb alles al ingehaald  :knipoog:  
doe gauw verder zou ik zo zeggen
beslama boussa kbiraa

----------


## *MissyN*

[GLOW=purple]Meisjuh
dit is echt een prachtig verhaal..
ik wil je bedanken..want door jou ben heb ik weer een week stage gehad.. 
ik lees steeds als ik op stage ben jou verhaal en dan vliegen de uren gewoon voorbij..Thnx Gurl[/GLOW]  :jumping:

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Je weet al wat ik wil gaan zeggen...

Topperrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door *MissyN*_ 
> *[GLOW=purple]Meisjuh
> dit is echt een prachtig verhaal..
> ik wil je bedanken..want door jou ben heb ik weer een week stage gehad.. 
> ik lees steeds als ik op stage ben jou verhaal en dan vliegen de uren gewoon voorbij..Thnx Gurl[/GLOW] *



*MissyN* 
hahahahahah je laat me lachen, ewa daarvoor dient het he  :knipoog: 
ik ben blij te horen dat je me verhaal prachtig vindt. 
met deze heet ik je ook hartelijk welkom  :grote grijns: 
moge ik in de toekomst nog leuke reacties van jou lezen  


_BrokenGirl_  
ik ben blij dat je weer terug bent.
ik heb je verhaal gelezen en zoals gewoonlijk was het weer toppp!
kusjes terug schat 


Mvr_ZZ 
  :ninja2:  ik ga zo snel mogelijk weer verder met me verhaal  :knipoog: 
jou verhaal was ook zoals verwacht fantastisch.
ga maar gauw weer verder  :knipoog: 

kusjes lieverds

----------


## GOLDEN_FIRE

*[GLOW=burlywood]hai 
ik wilde ook even zeggen dat je verhaal in de smaak valt.
en hoop snel een vervolg te zullen meemaken

x sihem  [/GLOW] *

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door GOLDEN_FIRE_ 
> *[GLOW=burlywood]hai 
> ik wilde ook even zeggen dat je verhaal in de smaak valt.
> en hoop snel een vervolg te zullen meemaken
> 
> x sihem  [/GLOW]  *



Hey sihem
bedankt voor je reactie en je lieve complimenten  :grote grijns: 
met deze heet ik je ook hartelijk welkom bij mijn verhaaltje  :knipoog: 
en incha'allah zal je meevolgen tot het eind.. en moge ik nog leuke reacties van je lezen  :grote grijns:

----------


## hala12

> _Geplaatst door ladyke_ 
> *Als ik midden in de nacht mijn telefoon hoorde trillen, schoot ik wakker. De drukte om me heen van de in-slaap-gevallen-schatjes probeerde ik zachtjes mijn benen bij elkaar te brengen tot Jamal zijn hoofd op het bed viel. Ik beet op mijn tanden, hopend dat ik hem niet wakker gemaakt heb met mijn onhandigheid. Zachtjes hefde ik zijn hoofd op en legde er een kussen onder. Ik keek nu naar telefoon en zag dat *Youssef* me belde.   
> 
> (Om ons geheugen op te frissen: Youssef is de jongen die ik een tijd geleden heb leren kennen via Lamya. Ze voegde me toe in hun gesprek en later voegde hij mij toe. Weer later is hij achter me nummer gekomen via Khalid. Waar hij achter me nummer is gekomen is voor mij nog altijd een vraag. In het begin belde Youssef regelmatig en dan heeft hij niets meer van zich laten horen tot nu ...) 
> 
> Verbaasd bleef ik naar mijn schermpje kijken tot het stopte met bellen. Hij zal nu wel mijn domme antwoordapparaat horen: 
> 
> "Hey met Rania. Momenteel ben ik er niet. Gelieve naam en nummer achter te laten en ik bel je zo snel mogelijk terug." 
> 
> ...



ga door meid  :Wink:

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door hala12_ 
> *ga door meid *



Hahahaha bedankt meid
ik had net ook een reactie gelaten op jou verhaal
dus ga maar snel verder en dan ga ik ook verder  :knipoog: 
deal = deal  :tong uitsteken:  

welkom btw  :engel:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

komaan Ladyke,
wanneer schiet je in actie  :tong uitsteken:   :stout:  hihi Kussiee

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door _BrokenGirl__ 
> *komaan Ladyke,
> wanneer schiet je in actie   hihi Kussiee*



ahahah brokengirl

ik ga zo meteen een vervolgje plaatsen voor mijn schatjess  :ole:  

en hopelijk vinden jullie die dan weer goed en krijg ik weer leuke reacties te lezen  :boogie:   :boogie:

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door _BrokenGirl__ 
> *komaan Ladyke,
> wanneer schiet je in actie   hihi Kussiee*



ahahah brokengirl

ik ga zo meteen een vervolgje plaatsen voor mijn schatjess  :ole:  

en hopelijk vinden jullie die dan weer goed en krijg ik weer leuke reacties te lezen  :boogie:   :boogie:

----------


## ladyke

*In de bus*
"Ewa, wat ben jij vroeg deze keer?" vroeg Khalid zich af. We moesten natuurlijk allemaal lachen. Ik keek verlegen rond en knikte.
"Ja, je moet maar bij Lamya de schoolfreak leven" riep Loubna met gekruiste armen en stampend met haar voeten terwijl ze Lamya met de zijkant aankeek. Ik en Khalid schoten in de lach en Lamya zei: "Ewa, moet je maar verder slapen en kom te laat h, maakt voor mij niet uit.  :ego:  " "Moet ik eens proberen ja, en dan mama achter mij met een schoen zeker." antwoordde Loubna terug. Weer schoten we allemaal in de lach. 
"Ooh ik snap het al, jij bent bij de meisjes blijven slapen? Zo zo." zei Khalid. "Moet je vaker doen dan hahahahaha." zei Khalid lachend. "Wat? Jij komt zelf te laat yo! Of wil je gewoon ook bij hen blijven slapen hahaha" zei ik lachend. "Och sh*t je hebt me door haha." antwoordde Khalid. Ik en de meisjes lachten weer. 

Na weer lekker gepraat en gelachen te hebben kwamen we aan op school. De bus stopte mooi in de straat en we stapten allen af. Er komen veel met die bus naar school hebben we gemerkt. Correctie: heb ik en Khalid gemerkt, want we nemen altijd een latere bus en daar zit meestal niet veel leerlingen meer in. Khalid voorop en ik en de meisjes volgden hem. Khalid stopte even en wachtte op ons en keek dan vreemd naar mij. Ik keek vreemd terug en zei: "Wat? Nog nooit zoveel leerlingen bij elkaar gezien?" De meisjes lachten en Loubna zei: "En jij wel ofzo?" Weer schoten we in de lach en Khalid zei: "Nee nee, niet daarom. Dat ook, maar niet daarom. Moesten we vandaag geen uur later beginnen?" zei hij. Ik en de meisjes keken elkaar geschrokken aan. "Waaaat?" zeiden we alledrie in koor. We stapten de school binnen en inderdaad we zagen niemand van onze klas. "Kijken achter die hoekje daar, daar zitten ze meestal te roken." zei Khalid. "En jij weet dat zo goed h?" zei ik. Khalid keek me aan en zei: "hey hey je weet dat ik niet rook." Ik weet het wel maar peste hem alleen. Samen gingen we naar die hoekje en daar zagen we niemand. We keken op het uithangbord naast het secretariaat en daar zagen we dat we toch later moesten beginnen. "Sh*t" zeiden we allemaal tegelijk. We keken elkaar allemaal aan. "Wat gaan we nu doen?" vroeg Lamya. "Laten we lekker samen ontbijten in de cafeetje daar" We stemden allemaal toe. Gezellig allemaal samen. We stapten het cafeetje binnen en zetten ons aan een tafel. De ober kwam onze kant op en nam ons bestelling op. Lamya zoals gewoonlijk koffie, ik en Loubna chocomeld en Khalid een colaatje. "En jij wou ontbijten?" vroeg ik hem. "Ewa ja, ik ontbijt niet graag 2x." was zijn antwoord. "Jij hebt het toch voorgesteld hahah." zei Lamya. "En toch geen cola s'morgens? ieeuw!" zei ik. "Ewa ja, ik heb een uur geleden al ontbeten, en van cola word ik klaarwakker." zei Khalid. We moesten weer gezamelijk lachen. De oudjes die daar ook aanwezig waren keken ons gek aan. "Ewa, waarom staan zij zo vroeg op, wat hebben die voor werk te doen 3la dombo's!" vroeg ik me luidop af. "Zij zijn geen slaapkoppen als jij Rania!" antwoordde Khalid terug. "Zij waren al wakker om 6h!" vervolgde hij nog. "En waarom ontbijten die maar pas om 8.30?" vroeg ik weer. Ze moesten weer lachen. "Ewa je gaat ons nog gek maken met je rare vragen." zei Loubna." "Is toch geen rare vraag, ik vraag me dat echt af." zei ik weer. Niemand kon me antwoorden geven, het bleef even stil aan tafel tot we weer in de lach schoten. 

Voor we het beseften was het alweer een uur verder en we rekenden af. We staken de straat over en wachtte op de bel. Als de bel is geweest zagen we ons klas van het hoekje vandaan komen. Khalid keek naar ons en zei: "zie je wel?" en we schoten weer in de lach. Samen liepen we door naar de klas.

Word Vervolgd .

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

MORE MORE MORE !!! xxxx

----------


## moemoe

sgatteke ik volg steeds nog jou verhaal.. echt top!!! Sorry dat ik niet veel reageer... maar dat is omdat ik heel veel werk voor school te doen heb. :frons:  

dikke boussa van moemoeke  :blauwe kus:  mwaaaah

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Hmm, hoe zal ik het deze keer brengen.....
PERFECT, PERFECT, PERFECT, PERFECT!!!
 :blozen:  
Ga snel verder...!!

Dikke Kus Ikke!

----------


## ladyke

*Lieve schatjes 

Bedankt dat jullie er telkens weer bij zijn met jullie leuke reacties

moemoe
het is niet erg dat je niet veel reageert, dat ik nog weet dat je me verhaal leest is voor mij genoeg  jij bent top  
ik hoop dat het op school goed gaat met je lieverd 
boussa terug 

groetjes ladyke *

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

:schrik:  Al Waar W8 je op Schatje, Of Wil Je Niet?  :ego:   :grote grijns:  hii Kussiessss Ga Snel Verder Schat xxx

----------


## GOLDEN_FIRE

[GLOW=seagreen]hoop snel weer een vervolg :knipoog:    [/GLOW]

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Ik wacht ik wacht ik wacht ik wacht ik wacht ik wacht ik wacht...
Correctie..
WIJ Wachtteeeee  :blauwe kus:

----------


## ladyke

*Hahahahahah lieverdjes toch

Je moet eens weten hoe ik hier nu achter me pc zit hahah 
jullie hebben zulke mooie reacties echt waar 

jullie hebben me weer zover gekregen dat ik er zo meteen weer een nieuw stukje op plaats incha'allah.

ik hoop dat jullie er weer van gaan genieten schatjes

xxxx ladyke  *

----------


## ladyke

*In de klas*

Het zonnetje kwam weer opduiken van achter de wolken, het was weer warm. We liepen elk weer naar ons plaatsje bij het raam. Zo kunnen we wat genieten van het zonnetje en de voorbij rijdende cabrio's natuurlijk  :Smilie: 
De les begon al met een paar testen. Terwijl wij onze hersenen pijnigen zat meneer Vannuffel op zijn bureau, zijn krantje te lezen en met grote happen van zijn appel te eten. Geloof me, na 4 happen had hij zelfs het klokhuis binnen. Verschrikt stond ik hem aan te kijken hoe hij de pitten nu gaat binnenslikken door zijn grote adamsappel. Je zag dat ding gewoon op en neer bewegen. Voorzichtig en nog met volle aandacht op zijn krantje hefde hij zijn hand omhoog naar zijn mond toe en spuwde hij de pitten er toch uit. Dat is nieuw dacht ik bij mezelf. Hij legde de pitten gewoon naast hem op zijn bureau en ging verder met lezen. Ondertussen zie ik een aantal leerlingen spieken. Ja, waarom ook niet, alsof hij ons nu kan betrappen. Voorzichtig keek ik op de blad van de leerling naast mij en toen ik niets op zag staan realiseerde ik me dat Khalid naast me zat. Ik schopte Ellen die voor mij zat op haar stoel en toen ze omkeek gebaarde ik haar dat ze haar blad moet opheffen zodat ik het kan zien. Ze durft nooit meer te weigeren. Nadat ze het haar moeder eens verteld heeft over dit, heb ik haar goed aangepakt. Sindsdien waren we beste 'vriendinnetjes'  :Smilie:  . Ik keek op haar blad en schreef alles over. Ik weet dat zij slim is, kan niet missen met zo een bril. Ze doet nooit anders dan studeren, studeren en studeren. Echt een 'nerd'! Ze haalt altijd 10en. Ik schopte terug op haar stoel en als zij keek knipoogde ik even. Ze legde haar blad terug en ik keek weer naar de leerkracht die vooraan zat. Nog steeds zijn aandacht gericht op zijn krantje. Goed bezig dat ik bij mezelf. Voorzichtig schoof ik me blad op naar Khalid en hij schreef weer alles over. Als hij klaar was schopte ik terug op de stoel van Ellen en zij hefde weer haar blad op. Ik schreef de rest over en toen ik klaar was schopte ik weer terug. Ze legde haar hoofd op haar bank en ik schoof mijn blad weer bij Khalid. Die schreef nu de rest ook over en samen wachten we tot de rest van de klas klar was. Ondertussen genoot ik even van het zonnetje. Ik strekte me hoofd uit, sloot me ogen en vangde de warmte op me gezicht. Misschien dat ik even kan bruinen zo.  :grote grijns:  Ik besefte niet dat de leraar ondertussen rechtstond en de blaadjes bij iedereen is komen ophalen tot hij bij mij stond en het opeens donkerder werd. Ik opende mijn ogen en keek rechtstreeks in de ogen van de leerkracht. 
"Rania, hoe slaap jij?" vroeg de leerkracht. "Op mijn zijkant meneer, maar smorgens vind ik mezelf altijd op mijn buik liggend." antwoordde ik. 
De klas moest lachen en ik keek gewoon rond van wat bedoelt hij? De leerkracht liep gewoon weg en mompelde wat. Weer keek ik mijn klas aan en trok me schouders op. Khalid fluisterde: "hij bedoelt ze3ma hoe je daar zat met je hoofd omhoog en je ogen gesloten." Ik keek Khalid onbegrijpend aan. "Toen je ze3ma aan het bruinen was." zei hij nu iets luider. Toen snap ik het hele plaatje. Ik was het bijna vergeten. Waar zat ik met mijn gedachten. Ik schonk hem even een korte glimlach en toen ik weer recht voor me uit. Ik zag nog wel dat Khalid met zijn hoofd schudde. Sh*t dacht ik. Was het zo duidelijk dan? 
De eerste bel ging en iedereen nam zijn schooltas en vertrok naar de volgende lokaal. 

Na een paar keer van lokaal te zijn veranderd was het middagpauze. 
Ik, Lamya en Loubna stonden aan de poort te wachten op Khalid. Als hij afkwam gingen we allemaal samen naar een pittazaak verder in de straat. We zochten ons plaatsje en bestelden wat. Lekkere kebab's en een drankje. We spraken nog over het voorval van daarnet in de klas. 
"Hahahah" begon Loubna. "Wat was dat allemaal daarnet yo?" ging Loubna verder. Verlegen propte ik mijn mond vol met kebab en verstop me dan achter me broodje. Khalid moest lachen en zei: "Hahaha ze wou ze3ma bruinen toch?" Lamya lachte deze keer gewoon mee. "Laat haar, ze is ze3ma verlegen." zei Lamya dan. Ik slikte me hapje in en toen zei ik: "Wollah ik wist echt niet wat hij bedoelde man!" De groep moest lachen. "Hebben we gemerkt ja!" zei Khalid. We spraken er nog een tijdje over en deze keer lachte ik gewoon mee. We maakten er grapjes over en toen besefte ik dat het nog de rest van het schooljaar mee zou gaan. Als we allemaal klaar waren zaten we nog even en na een tijdje stonden we op. We rekenden af en verlieten de zaak. We stapten rustig naar school terug. Meer dan de helft was al op school. Wij zochten een plaatsje waar we konden zitten en namen plaats. Domme meisjes die klein beetje de zon hebben gezien kwamen al af met een minirok. Ik en Khalid waren dan aan het hopen dat het zou regenen. Lamya en Loubna lachten ons gewoon uit. Daar maakten we ook grapjes over tot de bel ging. We liepen naar ons rij en volgden de rest van ons klas. 

Trrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Trrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 
Iedereen schoof zijn stoel naar achter en ruimde op. Namen ons schooltas en liepen naar buiten. Je kon met moeite jezelf horen in de gangen. Tot we buiten waren en een gevecht zagen van 2 turkse meisjes. Ze trokken elkaars haren en riepen turkse woorden naar elkaar. Klonk echt grappig eerlijk gezegd. Iedereen daar naartoe rennen en toejuichen. De ene trok bijna de shirt van de ander uit en je zag zo blubberbuik. De haren van de meisjes stonden recht en zag er niet uit. De ene bleef schoppen en de ander zwaaide met haar handen tot ze op de grond terechtkwamen. Was echt niet meer normaal. Ze trokken alles wat ze maar konden vastnemen. Tot een leerkracht de twee meisjes uit elkaar wou halen en ook een klap ontvangde. Hij werd nog kwader en riep heel luid: "STOP ER NU MEE OF IK HAAL JULLIE OUDERS!" De meisjes op grond stopten opeens en keken de leerkracht aan. De leerkracht trok de meisjes omhoog en nam ze mee naar de directeur. Vandaar ging iedereen weer zijn eigen weg op. Ik, Lamya, Loubna en Khalid op weg naar de bushalte. 


Word vervolgd .

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Leuk Stukje
hihi
Ik Wil Gauw Meerrr  :handbang:   :boogie:  ehe Love U

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

:haha:  Dit vervolgje was toch echt grappig. Dat laatste stukje.
Ik lig hier serieus dubbel van het lachen!!! hihi:P

Ga snel verder  :grote grijns: 
kUzZ ikkxxxx

----------


## moemoe

NOOOOOOOOOOOGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

 :ole:

----------


## GOLDEN_FIRE

_you go girl_

----------


## *MissyN*

*plsssss ga dooooor........
ben benieuwd na de rest..
dit is echt een mooi verhaal...
plsssss ga doooooor......*

----------


## ladyke

*Hahaha bedankt schatjes 

*MissyN*
welkom bij mijn verhaal en bedankt voor je leuke reactie
ga jij ook maar verder met jou verhaal en dan zet ik zeker mijn volgende stuk ook erop oke? Deal = deal 


Ik ga zo vlug mogelijk het volgende stukje plaatsen


hou jullie goed lieverdjes  *

----------


## ladyke

*_Voor de schoolpoort *_ 

Ik, de meisjes en Khalid spraken nog wat over het chickfight dat net heeft plaatsgenomen op de bekleeft-met-kauwgummen koer, waar iedereen naar zat te kijken. We bleven even staan aan de verste hek en daar stonden we wat te praten tot als het kwart voor 5 was, want 10min later vertrok pas onze bus. 
Het duurde niet lang voor we weer iemand luidskeels hoorde roepen. In het turks weliswaar. We keerden alle vier ons hoofd en zagen een goeduitziende turkse jongen van rond de 20 die een andere turkse jongen van onze school (neef van een van de meisjes die gevochten hebben) uit te kafferen. Zoals verwacht stond iedereen er weer rond, genietend van het spektakel dat zich voordeed voor de hekken van de school. Ik, de meisjes en Khalid namen zonder besef een stap dichter naar het gebeuren. We zagen dat de onbekende turk de straat overstak. En opende 3 meter voor zijn mooie donkerblauwe laatste nieuwe reeks, zijn koffer. Daar haalde hij een soortgelijke baseballknuppel en liep terug op het menigte af. Daar stonden we dan te kijken hoe hij de turk van ons school zat te bedreigen in het turks. De turk van onze school probeert hem te verdedigen met woorden en zich tegelijkertijd te beschermen met zijn schooltas die zijdelings om hem heen hing.
Andere leerlingen, turken en marokanen, probeerden te beletten dat de onbekende turk zijn knuppel ging gebruiken. Ze stonden allemaal rond hem en trokken hem mee. Iets later stapte de turk van onze school naar hem toe en probeert toch nog met hem te praten. Ze moeten zeker ergens een verband hebben met elkaar. Waren het beste vrienden ofzo? Later bleek dat de onbekende turk de broer is van een van de meisjes. En dat zijn ouders telefoon gekregen hebben van school omdat hun dochter gevochten heeft met een leerling. Ze heeft ook haar shirt gescheurd en deze zal ze moeten vergoeden. Iemand van de ouders moest naar school komen, maar omdat ze geen nederlands konden, kwam de broer die toevallig thuis was, in de plaats.
De broer van een van de meisjes overhandigde de dicht bij hem staande jongen zijn knuppel en ging de school binnen. Iedereen roepte door elkaar en bleven staan voor de poort. Khalid stelde voor om maar door te gaan anders missen we onze bus nog. Vanavond zouden we toch alle details kennen. Zo snel gaat het hier rond. 

_*Naar de bushalte *_ 

"Jeetje, wereld is echt hard!" zei Loubna. "Ja, die knuppel ook." zei Khalid. "Wat als hij dat echt had gebruikt man?" vroeg ik dan weer. We keken mekaar gewoon aan en liepen zwijgend verder. Aan de bushalte aangekomen zagen we de bus juist binnenrijden. Als het voor ons stopte stapte we gelijk allemaal in. Ik keek naar de buschauffeur en herkende Majid. (De jongen die me indertijd redde van de 'verloofde' kl**tzak toen hij mij lastig viel. Hij had me nog zijn nummer gegeven. Ik geloof dat ik nog geen enkele keer heb gebeld alhoewel ik hem nog gezegd heb dat ik dat wel zou doen.) Dat is lang geleden dacht ik bij mezelf. Wat ziet hij er damn zo goed uit!  :love:  Mijn ogen puilden er bijna uit na het zien van die mooie gespierde lichaam bedekt met enkel een strak wit truitje van replay, een afgebleekte blauwe jeansbroek. Een zilveren ketting om zijn nek heen, pikzwarte haren door elkaar gekamd. En wat een mooie ogen. Waarom had ik hem niet gebeld dacht ik weer?? 
Ik voelde iemand die in me kont kneep en duwde. Ik keek stomverbaasd naar achteren en zag dat Loubna achter me stond en raar deed met haar ogen. Wat dacht ik bij mezelf. 
"Hey!" hoorde ik opeens Majid (de buschauffeur) zeggen. Weer keek ik voor me uit en riep "Hey!" terug. Hij strekte zijn hand uit en ik groette hem weer. Hij bleef in mijn handen knijpen en we keken mekaar in de ogen. "Alles goed verder?" vroeg hij dan. "Ja hoor alhamdl." antwoorde ik. "En met jou?" vroeg ik op mijn beurt. "Ja alhamdl." Weer keken we mekaar in de ogen en wisten niet wat te zeggen. "Dan ga ik maar gaan zitten hehe." zei ik om er vanaf te komen. Hoelang kan je in die ogen kijken en niet wegsmelten? Straks verdwijn ik zo langs onder die deur.!! 
"Ahja is goed hahaha." antwoordde hij terug. "Sorry he." vervolgde hij. "Is niets, voor wat?" vroeg ik verbaasd. Natuurlijk weet ik dat omdat hij mij even tegenhield, maar ik moet toch doen alsof ik van niets weet toch?? "Ooh, gewoon omdat ik je even van bij je vrienden weerhoud." zei hij. Ik moest lachen. "hahah, geeft toch niet! Sorry ik omdat ik je te laat laat vertrekken  :tong uitsteken:  " zei ik. Hij moest daarom lachen. "Is de moeite waard." zei hij en wierp dan een knipoog. Hij zette zich rechter in zijn stoel en bleef me aanstaren met een lach op zijn gezicht. Laat ik zwijgen over wat ik toen voelde. We namen afscheid en ik liep door naar het einde van de bus waar ik net nog naast Khalid kon staan. Ik keek de meisjes aan en ik zag Loubna grinniken in haar zelf. "Wat lach je?" vroeg ik. "hahahaha wallah ik dacht dat dat die oude meneer is die daar zat en jij verdronken was in zijn ogen. Je wou niet doorlopen man!" zei Loubna. "hahahaha nee dat was Majid, weet je nog?" vroeg ik haar. "Wat weet je nog?" vroeg Khalid opeens. Even was ik vergeten dat Khalid nog bij ons was. Ik was vergeten of ik het hem verteld heb van Majid toen die mij hielp of dat ik gezwegen had over dat. Dus wist ik niet wat te zeggen. "Majid, ik ben hem eens tegengekomen en we raakten toen aan de praat. Het is wel lang geleden en nu ik hem even terugzag voelde het raar aan." zei ik. "Majid de buschauffeur? Die je hielp bij die ........... " Khalid maakte zijn zin niet af. Toen stond ik verbaasd te kijken naar hem en verbaasd over mezelf dat ik het hem toch wel verteld heb en hij mij daar zo mee confronteerd. Ik voelde een steek in mijn hart, maar wist dat Khalid me niet wou kwetsen. Ik zweeg en de rest zweeg ook. Ik keek als staand naar buiten tot de bus stopte. We stapten allen af, maar deze keer namen we de middendeur. Ik keek toch even naar de chauffeur kant en zag dat hij zich omgedraaid in zijn stoel zat te kijken naar de passagiersgedeelte. We kregen oogcontact en hij liet een glimlachje en een knipoog los. Ik glimlachte terug en hefde mijn hand op om te zachtjes te zwaaien. Ik sprong de bus uit en ik, de meisjes en Khalid stapten zwijgend door.


Word vervolgd!

----------


## GOLDEN_FIRE

[GLOW=crimson]komr er vanavond nog een vervolg :Smilie: 
alsjblieft voor je trouwe fans

xxx [/GLOW]

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Ga snel verder schattiee
Hvjj

----------


## *MissyN*

[GLOW=red]oke we hebben een deal...
ik schrijf zo weer een vervolgje..
(alleen omdat dit een heel mooi stukje is  :Wink:  )
maar jij moet ook zo snel mogelijk weer een vervolgje typen..
Ga VerdEr...PLS[/GLOW] :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Zo mooi!!  :slik!:  GA SNEL VERDERRRRRR RKAN NIET WACHTTEEEE!!!  :duivels:

----------


## meryemo

Heeeey  :blij:  


het is nogal lang geleden dak hier ben geweest, maar kmoet je zeggen, het is nog altijd even spannend!!!!!!!!!!!


Doe zo voort meisje, je hebt talent



Dikke kusjes,

Meryem

----------


## ladyke

_Ik sprong de bus uit en ik, de meisjes en Khalid stapten zwijgend door._ 

"Ewa, waarom zijn jullie zo stil ineens?" Loubna kon het niet laten om toch iets te zeggen. Zij was ook altijd degene die stille momenten verbrak. Ook op school als we voor een of ander gebeurtenis een paar minuten stil moeten zijn (om ze3ma ons steun te betuigen, niemand ziet het toch dus waarom eigelijk), ging zij de stilte verbreken. We konden er allemaal nog om lachen, behalve de leerkracht natuurlijk. Die maakt zich dan altijd zo druk en noemt ons ongemanierde, geen-respectgevende ........ (blablabla, altijd wel iets anders). 
Ik bleef naar de grond staren met Khalid naast mij. Loubna aan de andere kant en Lamya naast haar. Met gebarende handen probeert zij alsnog een antwoord uit ons te krijgen. "sorry for asking he!" ging Loubna verder. Het begon zachtjes te regenen. Lamya begon te lachen, dan begon ook ik te lachen. En als dat niet genoeg was begon Khalid ook te lachen. Daar lagen we midden van de straat kapot te lachen en we weten niet eens voor wat. 
Loubna haalde diep adem en zei: "Oefff, ik dacht al wat scheelt er met julie. Van in de bus waren jullie zo stil!" We keken mekaar gewoon glimlachend aan. En Khalid zei: "Was het mijn schuld? Ik had laatst wat gezegd." Ik keek verlegen naar hem en zei: "Neenee... niet jouw schuld. Ik weet ook niet meer waarom we zo stil zijn geworden." En iedereen begon te lachen. "Waarom waren we dan opeens zo stil geworden?" vroeg Loubna weer. We keken mekaar aan en haalden onze schouders op. Na wat weer gelachen en over dit onderwerp gesproken te hebben kwamen we aan Lamya en Loubna'n hoek. Het begon harder en harder te regenen. Ik probeerde in de lucht te kijken maar kreeg druppels op mijn gezicht. Daar namen we afscheid van elkaar en spraken wat af voor morgen. Tot de meisjes hun broer Jamal van de hoek vandaan kwam. "Ewa, moet ik shi koffie brengen?" zei Jamal. We waren verbaasd dat er een glimlach op zijn gezicht verscheen. Voelt hij zich niet goed, kon ik van Loubna's blik aflezen. "Ja, kom Jamal, je mag voor ons koffie klaarzetten." zei Lamya. Ik schonk hem een glimlach en Jamal lachtte lief terug gevolgd door een knipoogje. Wat wil hij daarmee zeggen dacht ik bij mezelf. Over ons gesprek van deze morgend? Omdat Khalid naast me stond denk ik dan. Al bij al bleef Jamal nog rustig en lachtte gezellig. Als Lamya en Loubna weer afscheid namen en verder stapten tot hun deur, wouden ik en Khalid ook verder stappen. Jamal speelde even met Khalid door zijn arm rond zijn nek te draaien en voorzichtig nam hij hem mee iets verder. Ik en de meisjes keken mekaar aan. De jongens bleven wel lang staan, maar achteraf kwamen ze beiden met glimlach
en kletsnat terug. Na wat even met mijn voorhoofd gefronst te hebben liepen ik en Khalid uiteindelijk weer door. Wat vond ik het mooi Khalid zijn natte haren over zijn gezicht. Hij schudde zijn haren naar achteren. Ik was al blij dat ze lachend terug kwamen. Ik vroeg hem wat er gaande was toen. Hij peste mij en zei dat hij dat niet ging zeggen. Ik gaf hem een paar klappen op zijn borstkas en de laatste hield hij mijn hand vast tegen zijn hart. Hij keek heel serieus en ik kon me niet houden om te lachen en me hand weg te trekken. Als ik besefte dat hij mijn hand stevig vasthad kneep ik mijn ogen hard dicht omdat ik hem niet durfde aan te kijken. Met mijn andere hand probeerde ik hem weg te duwen maar deze hield die dan ook vast en duwde me in een ruime ingang van een huis. Hij begon dan keihard te lachen. "Nu kan je niet meer weg he?" zei Khalid. Ik, nog steeds met mijn ogen dichtgeknepen, opende ze nu voorzichtig en keek met een glimlach heel diep in die blauwe kijkers van hem. Ik smelt zo weg. Op een gegeven moment voelde ik me zo slap en wou me zelfs niet weren tegen hem. Khalid kwam dichter en ik zag zijn ogen voorzichtig toe gaan. Wat was hij van plan dacht ik bij mezelf. Zelfs vraag ik me dingen af... ik liet hem doen, hoe kan ik hem nu tegenhouden. Khalid legde gewoon zijn voorhoofd op de mijne en zei: "Jij ruikt lekker, weet je dat?" Ik begon te blozen en duwde hem dan van mij af. Ik lachtte en stond tot juist iets voor de rand te kijken naar de regen. Khalid die achter mij kwam staan hield mijn schouders vast, gleed naar beneden en nam mijn armen vast. Trok mij naar achteren en ik viel bijna om door mijn stomme hakken. Khalid steunde mij en duwde me terug recht. Zo kwam ik weer te kijken in zijn mooie ogen. "Wat is er Rania? Bevalt het wat je ziet?" zei Khalid met een glimlach. Waarom zei hij dat nu? "Nee, gaat wel. Maar Khalid, wat is er met jou, zo ken ik je helemaal niet." zei ik op mijn beurt. Khalid stond even met een mond vol tanden en staarde me de hele tijd aan zonder wat te zeggen. Na lange tijd ik met opgetrokken wenkbrauwen hem zat aan te kijken antwoordde hij dan: "Rania, jij bent de speciaalste meisje dat ik ooit ben tegengekomen. Ik mag van geluk spreken dat ik jou in mijn leven heb. Dat ik jou mag leren kennen en dat ik hier naast jou mag staan." Nu was het mijn beurt om met mond vol tanden hem aan te staren. Hij nam nu mijn handen en gaf er een kusje op. Ik liet hem alsnog gewoon doen. Ik genoot van zijn aandacht. "Rania, er is iets wat ik je al een hele tijd wil zeggen. Ik weet gewoon niet hoe ik het moet zeggen, waar ik het lef vandaan moet halen om je dit te zeggen. Maar ik hoop dat je naar mij gaat luisteren tot ik klaar ben." 


Word vervolg .......

----------


## GOLDEN_FIRE

[GLOW=limegreen]jah wat kan ik er op zeggen allen dat mooi stuke en hoopsnel een vervolg
xxx [/GLOW]

----------


## *MissyN*

ga verder ...
PLSSSSS.......  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
astubliefte......  :love:  
por favor.......
 :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 
vind het zo mooi....  :Iluvu:  
bitte bitte.....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
commodo....

----------


## meryemo

super!! super!! en nog eens super!!!!  :wohaa:  
En tis zo spannend!!!!  :knipoog:  

schrijf snel verder!

Kusjes, meryem

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Hmmmm
Zalig vervolgje  :engel:  Ga snel verder meid
ik kan er geen genoeg van krijgen..
het is lekker spannend
DIkke zoen hvjjj  :engel:

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

perfectOOO!!  :ole:  
Ik hou van je verhaal!!!
Je moet verder gaaaaaaaaaaan!! Laat ons niet te lang wachtte he(A)

----------


## moemoe

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooog !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Smahanneke

:zozo:  

hey seg Moemoeke... ma nu ben ik echt ongeduldig, hoor.. 
Ik hoop maar voor u, dat er een lang vervolg is....haha

 :knipoog:  
Groetjes



 :zwaai:  Al daaaaaaaaag

En ja voor de rest is het echt dus een keibangelijke verhaal....
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx x

----------


## ladyke

*[GLOW=deeppink] Bedankt voor jullie lieve en leuke reacties schatjes

jullie geven me telkens de moed om verder te gaan

speciaal voor jullie, zet ik zo vlug mogelijk het volgend stukje 

groetjes ladyke [/GLOW]  *

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

yes, ik wacht!  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## ladyke

_ "Rania, er is iets wat ik je al een hele tijd wil zeggen. Ik weet gewoon niet hoe ik het moet zeggen, waar ik het lef vandaan moet halen om je dit te zeggen. Maar ik hoop dat je naar mij gaat luisteren tot ik klaar ben ."_ begon Khalid. Nog steeds had hij zijn handen in mijn handen verwikkeld. Ik verstijfde helemaal, wat wilt hij mij zeggen.
Ik zag mezelf in zijn mooie blauwe kijkers. 
Het werd een tijdje stil, als ik dan zei: "Ja, zeg maar Khalid." 
Hij schraapte zijn keel. "Rania, alsjeblieft, begrijp me niet verkeerd. Niet denken dat ik iets tegen u heb ofzo. Elk woord dat ik jou ooit gezegd heb, kwam uit het diepste van mijn hart. Ik heb je heel graag Rania, jij bent speciaal. Dus asjeblieeft, vergeef mij voor wat ik je nu ga zeggen. Beloof me dat je mij gaat laten uitspreken en er niet vandoor gaat gaan." begon Khalid. Mijn ogen werden groter. Hoe kan ik beloven dat ik niet ga weggaan als ik nog niet eens weet over wat het gaat? "We zien wel Khalid. Ik vertrouw je, zeg me dan wat er scheelt Khalid.
"Oke, kijk Rania. Ik heb je iets verzwegen. Ik wou je het altijd zeggen maar ik kon niet, ik mocht eigelijk nog niet. Maar het interseert me niet. Ik kom meteen ter sprake. Luister. Je kent Said, Youssef en Karim nog?" vroeg Khalid. Ik slikte in en antwoordde dan: "Ja, maar lang geleden nog dat ik van ze gehoord heb hoor." "Ja, ik weet het." zei Khalid. Weer slikte ik in. Ik wist gewoon niet wat ik moest zeggen, wat ik moest doen. Waar hij naartoe wilt gaan, wat hij mij eigelijk wilt zeggen. Het liefst had ik gewilt dat hij straight to the point kwam. "Rania, die jongens zijn mijn vrienden dat weet je. Van voor ik je nog persoonlijk heb leren kennen. Ik heb je daarvoor altijd graag gemogen. Ik had echt een oogje op jou. Nog steeds." zei Khalid. Het werd even stil. Ik keek naar beneden en zag onze handen nog steeds in elkaar verwikkeld. Het voelde wel lekker aan. Stevig en beschermend. Maar mijn gedachten waren nog bij wat hij mij eigelijk wilt zeggen. Ik kon niet helder nadenken. Khalid ging verder: "Ik ben via mijn zuster aan jou nummer gekomen. Voor ik jou echt leerde kennen he. Ik heb dan gehoord van Youssef dat hij jou heeft leren kennen via msn ofzo. Hij wou zo graag je nummer. Hij zij mij altijd dat hij er alles aan gaat doen om die te krijgen. Hij weet wel niet dat ik die had en ik zei hem dat ik jou nummer wel heb. Dat ik die via mijn zuster heb. Dat was gewoon jongens onder elkaar en je weet, soms wil je stoer overomen he. Hoe dan ook ik wou hem dat nooit geven, omdat ik jou voor mij wil. Dan ga ik jou nummer zeker niet geven aan iemand anders. Maar toch op een dag, is hij in het bezit geraakt van mijn gsm toen ik aan het voetballen was. Hij heeft jou nummer gepikt en pas later heeft hij mij dat gezegd. Ik werd jaloers omdat hij altijd zegt wanneer hij jou gesproken heeft. Ik wou je dan ook bellen. Maar ik durfde niet goed. Ik belde je altijd maar als je opnam dan wist ik niet wat ik moest zeggen. Ik luisterde gewoon naar je stem en dan legde jij af omdat je dacht dat er iemand met je speelde." ging Khalid verder. Ik dacht na en toen herrinnerde ik me die tijd nog net. Iemand belde me maar praatte niet. "Was jij dat dan?" vroeg ik op stille toon. "Jah, ik durfde gewoon niet praten." antwoordde hij. "Oke. Ga verder." zei ik. "Oke, Said is ook aan je nummer geraakt. Maar dat heeft hij van jou zelf toch?" vroeg Khalid. Ik schaamde me diep en knikte. "Je hoeft je niet te schamen, ik weet wel hoe hij dat gedaan heeft. Maar goed, ik deed het expres slecht op mijn vorige school zodat ze me buiten gingen gooien. Als het me was gelukt kwam ik op u school. Beste was nog dat we bij elkaar in de klas kwamen te zitten. Nog  beter dacht ik, dan was ik nog dichter bij jou." zei Khalid weer. We kregen allebei een glimlach op ons gezicht. Hij ging verder: "Een tijdje geleden heb ik hen gezegd dat ze jou niet meer hoeven te bellen, eerst deden ze moeilijk, zeker Youssef. Hij had echt plannen met je gemaakt. Hij vind jou een tof meisje, een speciaal meisje. Hoe ik je heb leren kennen. Maar uiteindelijk deden ze het toch." zei Khalid. Weer volgde een akelige stilte. "Dus met andere woorden, jij wist de hele tijd af van Said, Youssef en Karim?" vroeg ik. khalid knikte. "Oke, gaan we nu?" vroeg ik. Khalid hield me tegen. "Je bent boos he?" zei hij. Ik bleef ontkennen tot hij mij weer tegen de muur duwde. 


Word vervolgd ...

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

mooi mooi mooi mooi mooi mooi hoor!!  :slik!:  

Ga sprrrrrrrrrrrr snel verder als je weer tijd hebt(A)
x ik

----------


## meryemo

heeey

een leuk vervolgje!!

ga snel verder  :knipoog:  

dikke zoentjes
Meryem

----------


## moemoe

schnelllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxx

----------


## *MissyN*

eJ ladyke

ik vind dit echt een heel mooi verhaal..
en nog waargebeurd..Hopelijk loopt het goed af  :knipoog:   :knipoog:  
maar ga zo snel mogelijk verder... 
kan niet wachten tot een vervolgjuh..en pls laat me niet te lang wachten  :frons:   :traan2:   :brozac: 

Nandja

----------


## ladyke

[GLOW=orange]Heeeeeeeey schatjes

Ik heb weer mogen genieten van jullie geweldige reacties
Nogmaals bedankt voor jullie steun

Ik heb niet veel tijd de laatste tijd, ik lees jullie verhalen ook en daarvoor is ook tijd nodig en dan laat ik mijn verhaaltje even links liggen. Maar ik ga mijn best doen zo snel mogelijk het volgend stukje te plaatsen.

Ma3a salaam,[/GLOW]

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

MOre More Moree!!!!
 :oog:  I Love Your Storyy
And You hehe
Dikke Zoen HVJ xx

----------


## ladyke

Hey lieverdjes

ik hoop dat alles goed gaat met jullie

alvast bedankt voor jullie steun en geduld

ik hoop dat ik jullie kan belonen met een vervolgje waar ik zo snel mogelijk aan ga werken. het was beetje druk geweest
en ook mooi weer  :grote grijns:   :boogie:  dus... geniet er ook allemaal van.

groetjes ladyke  :blauwe kus:

----------


## ladyke

_"Dus met andere woorden, jij wist de hele tijd af van Said, Youssef en Karim?" vroeg ik. khalid knikte. "Oke, gaan we nu?" vroeg ik. Khalid hield me tegen. "Je bent boos he?" zei hij. Ik bleef ontkennen tot hij mij weer tegen de muur duwde._ 

"Alsjeblieeeeft Rania, ik moest je gewoon de waarheid vertellen. Ik wil niet dat je boos op me word." zei Khalid. Hij had zijn handen nog steeds op me schouders geleund. Ik hield mijn handen ook om zijn stevige armen heen. Eerst wou ik hem wegduwen, maar dan veranderde ik van gedachten. Ik heb Khalid heel graag, hij is mijn beste vriend. Aan hem kon ik alles zeggen en hij zei mij ook heel veel. Soms verschiet ik er zelfs van dat hij zoiets aan een meisje zou zeggen. Van de eerste momenten we elkaar leerden kennen, klikte het heel goed tussen ons. We ontdekten dat we heel veel gemeen hadden. We waren vanaf toen niet meer weg van elkaars buurt weg te slaan. Als je de ene ziet, zag je de andere en andersom. Wij waren ook de populairste maatjes van school. Sommige dachten zelfs dat we meer dan vrienden zijn. Misschien kwam het door onze kus bij de fietsenstalling. Jah, als Sanae daarvan wist, moet wel heel de school daarvan op de hoogte zijn. Buiten school hoorde ik ook soms van die roddels. Maar natuurlijk, ik bleef ontkennen. Niemand kon onze vriendschap verpesten. Alhoewel er velen dat geprobeerd hebben. Ze verspreiden dan roddels dat ik een relatie met iemand heb, zodat Khalid me in de steek zou laten. Of vertellen hem dat ik verloofd ben. Khalid lachte altijd hun commentaren weg en dan kwam hij bij mij en vertelde me wat hij zojuist heeft gehoord. Samen gingen we er hard om lachen en op school nog harder. Ik moet wel zeggen dat we altijd de aandacht van de medeleerlingen stolen. Sommige kwamen ook bij mij om te zeggen dat ze Khalid met een meisje hebben gezien. Dat hij daar al lang mee samen is enzo. Ook ik lach hun gezever voor hun gezicht uit. Wat die mensen allemaal doen voor hem te krijgen, terwijl ik en Khalid meer en meer naar elkaar toegroeiden. Jah, wat wil je, hij is echt een schatje, heeeel knap, bruine haren, blauwe ogen, lichtbruin huidtintje  :knipoog:  . Maar wat ze ook probeerden, niemand kon ons uit elkaar drijven. Wij waren maatjes voor het leven. Op de koer, genoot ik van al die aandacht, als Khalid een arm om mij heen slaat of als wij samen alleen op een bankje zaten. Hahahaha, dan kwamen soms wijfjes langs die met opzet hun broek laten zakken zodat je hun roze of rode string zag. Of gaan ze juist heeel hard lachen. Anderen nemen dan hun telefoon en doen alsof ze met hun vriendje bezig zijn. Zielig maarja. We hadden echt cinema voor ons. Maar natuurlijk, wij doen alsof we ze niet zien. We spelen met elkaar, pesten elkaar en gaan dan lachen. Ik hou ervan als Khalid me kietelt. Iemand anders zou ik vies aankijken, maar Khalid... Nee, bij hem was het anders. Of als Khalid over me haren wrijft. Of mij oppakt, om te zeggen dat hij sterk is. Waar ik het meeste van hou is nog altijd als hij mij complimenten geeft over me uiterlijk. Ik weet niet, maar dan voel ik me echt heel goed. Ik voel me zo goed bij hem in de buurt, dat ik niet meer zonder hem kan. 

Ik keek in zijn mooie ogen en denk, hoe kan ik boos op hem zijn. Ik denk dan aan alle momenten dat hij mij geholpen heeft, hoeveel we samen gelachen hebben. Hoe kan ik dit allemaal weggooien voor iets doms, waar hij nu veel spijt voor heeft. Ik zie in zijn ogen dat hij het echt meent. "Rania, asjeblieft, niet boos worden, ik kan niet zonder jou." zei Khalid. "Ik kan ook niet zonder jou Khalid." zei ik. We bleven in elkaar ogen kijken en begonnen zachtjes te glimlachen. Zonder dat ik het besefte zakte hij zijn handen tot mijn middel en bekeek me heel aandachtig. Ik was even verdronken in zijn mooie blauwe kijkers. Mijn ogen zakten naar zijn lippen. Ik denk dat hij dat door had, want hij maakte zijn lippen nat. Ik begon te trillen, dat heeft hij ook opgemerkt want hij hield me nog steviger vast en begon zachtjes te lachen. Khalid kwam voorzichtig bij mij en gaf me een stevige knuffel. Je wilt niet weten hoe ik me toen voelde. Ik voelde me beschermd. Ik voelde me veilig. Hij wreef met zijn handen over mijn rug. Ik vond het zo lekker om mijn lijf tegen de zijne te drukken. Ik legde mijn hoofd op zijn stevige borstkas en voelde hoe zijn hart sneller klopte. Ik haalde mijn hoofd daarvan weg, en keek hem in de ogen. Hij glimlachte weer en gaf me een kus op mijn lippen. Ik gaf hem een kus terug. Dan begon hij mij weer te kussen, maar deze keer voor lang. Ik beantwoorde zijn kus en hij hield me steviger en steviger vast.  

[GLOW=deeppink]7 maanden later[/GLOW]   
"Ewa Rania, nog paar maandjes en we zijn helemaal klaar met school. Wanneer gaan we trouwen? En hij gaf me een dikke smakkerd"

----------


## ladyke

[GLOW=deeppink]Slot[/GLOW]   

Met mij en Khalid gaat het elke dag beter en beter. 
Onze ouders hebben ons hun toestemming gegeven om met elkaar te trouwen en we zijn nu dus officieel verloofd. We denken om heel vlug te gaan trouwen en aan kindjes Incha'Allah. Hij heeft nog altijd heel mooie blauwe kijkers Macha'Allah.  :hihi: 

Ik, Lamya en Loubna zijn nog altijd de beste maatjes en nichtjes. Zij hebben ook veel gedaan voor onze verlovingsfeest. Zij zijn echt heel blij voor ons. Lamya heeft een vriendje waarmee ze heel serieus is, en binnenkort komt hij haar hand vragen. Loubna is nog vrijgezel. 

Mijn broertje Najim, is ook heel blij voor me, maar tegelijkertijd ook triestig. "Safe, ben ik je nu echt kwijt aan Khalid?" zegt hij heel vaak. 
Of: "Mahliesh, ik ga toch altijd komen bij jou, jouw koelkast leegplunderen.  :haha:  ." Hij is nog altijd niet gestopt met geld vragen. Met zijn vriendinnetje is het al weer uit. Maar hij heeft een ander, van zijn leeftijd  :knipoog:  Maar hij is nog altijd mijn kleine lieve schatje. 

Met Mo, gaat het ook heel uitstekend. Hij heeft zijn eigen zaak geopend. Een tlboutique in de straat. Hij is ook verloofd met zijn vriendin Samira. Een heel mooi meisje Macha'Allah. 

Jamal is nog vrijgezel, maar hij heeft zijn handen vol met de meisjes die achter hem lopen. Hij heeft voor 150ste keer zijn nummer veranderd, maar nog steeds hopeloze wijfjes achter hem. 

Het vervelende meisje heb ik al een tijdje niet meer gezien, net alsook de 'verloofde' klootzak.

Youssef, Karim en Said kom ik nog af en toe tegen in de stad, maar zij kijken gewoon op de grond en lopen voorbij. 



Dit was dan mijn verhaaltje: "Ze Speelden Onder En Hoedje" 
Ik hoop dat jullie ervan genoten hebben.
Moge Allah over jullie allen waken en beschermen Incha'Allah.

Ma3a Salama

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

:Iluvu:  WAAAAAUWW!!
Tbark'Allah 3hlek Dame! Helemaal top! Maar dat wist je vast en zeker al. Ik heb er 100% van genoten. 
Ik hoop dat ik in de toekomst Insh'Allah weer een verhaal van je te mogen lezen, en dan weer een fan van je zijn!
Nog maar eens, mijn grote complimenten!

Thalla Dikke kus
Ik*LEYLA

----------


## GOLDEN_FIRE

[GLOW=darkred]mijn compilmenten voor ten eerste je schrijfstijl
en dat je je verhaal hebt afgemaakt
en hebt laten zien dat niet alles een slechte eind hoeft te hebben

x [/GLOW]

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

perrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect gewooon wolah hila men wollah je kan egt geode schrijfster worden mascahllah!!!!!!!! ewa zina ik geeeeeeeft sekkker een vette dikke 10 voor of sojuist nog boven als het kan :hihi:  maar jah ik heb egt veeeeeel genoten van jou verhaaal meisie egt goed gewoon wollah egt gewoon toppie nog veel meer noem maar op maar geeeen slechte dingen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :grote grijns:  ewa ik hooop dat je missgien nog aan nieuwe verhaal begint als jij het wil tenminste sgat ewa beslema sgatieeeeee :kusgrijs:  maar ik blijf gewoooooon je trouwe fan maar dan behalve laatse tijd want ik had egt druk met sgoool enz maar tussentijd ging ik gewooon je elke keer nieuwe vervolg lezen maar dan helaas geen tijd om reactie te schrijven mopsieyyyy nog nogmaals soriie voor dit maar jah hou je haaks leiverd................ :kusgrijs:

----------


## ladyke

Hey lieve lezertjes

Ik hoop dat alles goed gaat met jullie, zowel prive als op school enzo.
Bedankt allemaal om mijn verhaal te lezen tot het einde.

Mvr_ZZ 
Dat ik zo ->  :grote grijns:  achter mijn pc zit als ik jou reacties las, moet ik je al niet meer zeggen. Je hebt me al heel lang aangemoedigt om telkens verder te doen, en daarvoor dank ik je enorm. Ga jij ook maar vlug verder met je verhaal. Want het is niet omdat ik klaar ben met mijn verhaal dat ik hier niet meer ga zitten he.  :knipoog:  Je hebt echt een prachtverhaal!! Mijn grootste complimenten voor je meid!   :blauwe kus: 

GOLDEN_FIRE 
Jij bent ook mijn schatje. Bedankt voor jou mooie reacties. Letterlijk mooie, hoe jij je reactie versiert met die gloed enzo en gecentreerd telkens. Je hebt het hier ook heel aangenaam gemaakt  :knipoog: . Eind goed, al goed toch?  :Smilie:  Nogmaals bedankt lieverd.  :blauwe kus: 

_Ilhamtjuh_  
Dat jij ook een lieverd bent, moeten we ook niet voor 5210ste keer zeggen. Bedankt voor jou leuke reacties ook. Ik hoop dat het bij je op school goed gaat. Incha'Allah ga je erdoor. Dat je niet altijd gereageerd hebt, is niet erg. Dat ik nu weet dat je mijn verhaaltje bent blijven volgen maakt alles goed.  :grote grijns:  Ik ben ook blij gelezen te hebben dat je van mijn verhaaltje hebt genoten.   :blauwe kus: 


Doe het allemaal goed in het leven.
En nogmaals bedankt voor jullie geduld, steun, reacties, aanmoediging,... enzo...[COLOR=red]

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Je verhaal ,was gwoon prachtig!! 
Proficiat in ieder geval...
Amai.. Is Echt Mooi.. Ik heb Tranen In Mijn Ogen..
Inshallah blijft je leven goed verlopen!!
Spijtig wel dat het al gedaan is maarjah..
Was GWN PRACHTIGGGGGGGG xxx 
HOU ZOVEEL VAN JEEE

----------


## ladyke

Liefste _BrokenGirl_ 
Jij was een van me eerste fannekes. Van in het begin bleef jij reacties zetten waar ik je enorm voor wil bedanken. Het is dan ook vanzelfsprekend dat ik er gehecht aan begon te raken. Bedankt voor jou onvoorwaarderlijke steun en je vele geduld. Ik hou ook heel veel van je lieverd. Ik hoop dat onze vriendschap verder bloeit op Msn.

Ik blijf jou fantastische verhaal natuurlijk ook volgen. Ik hoop dat alles ook goed komt bij jou Incha'Allah. Als je kan, doe maar gauw verder  :blauwe kus:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

:jeweetog:  Hoooo Ik Hou Zoveel Van Jeuhh.. En Ik Ga Nu Meteen Een Vervolgje Plaatsen!!
En Natuurlijk Zal Langs Mijn Kant Onze Vreindschap verder bloeien
Love UUuuu uuu  :verliefd:

----------


## *MissyN*

:grote grijns:  Zo MOOI  :grote grijns:  
echt het laatste stukje..WOW  :wow: 
hopelijk schrijf je binnenkort weer een verhaaltje..  :verrassing:  
ik zal uw fan zijn.. :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 
het was echt geweldig..ieder vervolgje heb ik van genoten..
sorry dat ik een beetje een late reactie heb gestuurd  :verveeld:  maar je weet stage..Sorry...

*heel veel geluk in je toekomst...* 
ik hoop dat je bruiloft net zo mooi word als je verhaal..
want dan word het gewoon spetterd...


veel liefs Nandja

----------


## ladyke

> _Geplaatst door *MissyN*_ 
> * Zo MOOI  
> echt het laatste stukje..WOW 
> hopelijk schrijf je binnenkort weer een verhaaltje..  
> ik zal uw fan zijn..
> het was echt geweldig..ieder vervolgje heb ik van genoten..
> sorry dat ik een beetje een late reactie heb gestuurd  maar je weet stage..Sorry...
> 
> heel veel geluk in je toekomst... 
> ...



Hey schatje

ik hoop dat alles goed met je gaat. bedankt voor je lieve reactie.  :Smilie: 
en natuurlijk voor al je complimenten die me telkens weer de moed gaven om verder te schrijven. van allemaal trouwens  :knipoog: 
ik wens je evenveel geluk in jou toekomst Incha'Allah.
en ook op school en stage enzo. 
doe het goed meid  :blauwe kus: 
doe jij maar vlug verder met je verhaal als je tijd hebt  :knipoog: 
want ik ben hier nog en ga niet weg voor ik nog iets van je gelezen heb !!

ma3a salama lieverd

----------


## moemoe

*WOLLAH SORRY DA K NU PAS REAGEER  ...... maar ik had het enorm druk met mijn stages en taken enzo... 

WOLLAH ECHT EEN MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOI VERHAAL!!!!!!!!!!

Humoristisch, spannend en romantisch.... 

BAZ!!!!!!! 

applaus voor ladyke!  

Ik wens je een mooie toekomst met veel geluk en liefde insha'Allah!!!*  



_hihi heb ook eentje met blauwe kijkers _

----------


## ladyke

salaam lieverd

ik hoop dat het heel goed met je gaat
zowel met je stages, als school en je taken
je bent er bijna vanaf meid, volhouden zou ik zeggen
en geniet daarna met volle teugen van je welverdiende vakantie  :knipoog: 

bedankt voor je tijd die je hebt besteedt aan het lezen van mijn verhaal 
en je prachtige, aanmoedigende reacties  :grote grijns: 

ik xens je nog alle geluk toe in je leven met je blueeyesboy
en als Allah (swt) het wil, een toekomst
moge alles wat je hartje begeert uitkomen schatje  
____________________________________

ik moet wel eerlijk toegeven, moest het julie reacties niet geweest zijn, 
wie weet was ik al lang gestopt
soms kreeg ik van die nijgingen, maar vanaf ik jullie reacties las,
realiseerde ik me dat ik geen enkele reden zag om te stoppen

jullie waren echt wel een grote steun voor me
bedankt daarvoor

ik ga nu hier stoppen, want er komt echt geen eind aan wat ik over jullie allemaal kan zeggen  :hihi: 

hou jullie allemaal goed, doe het goed in jullie leven, op school, op werk, waar dan ook.

ma3a salama

----------


## miss123

HeY EgT EeN LeUk En GoEd VeRhAaL 
Ik WeNs Je VeEl GeLuk!!!En KhAliD OoK


xxx-jes
Karima

----------

